# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Νέα απαίτηση για μπλοκάρισμα torrent sites, στην Ελλάδα

## nnn

Νέα ειδοποίηση προς τους πάροχους για αποκλεισμό της πρόσβασης σε 11 sites διαμοιρασμού περιεχομένου, στάλθηκε από την ΕΔΠΙΙ στις 27 Μαρτίου. Αναλυτικά:

Ellinomania.eu: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 26/5/2017. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.28.22.59 και 104.28.22.59. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Music‐bazaar.com: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 1/9/2008. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 217.23.143.156. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας REG.RU Ltd, που εδρεύει στη Ρωσία (Russia, Moscow, 2nd Zvenigorodskaya Street, Building 13, Building 43, Office 326).

Rarbg.to: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 11/4/2015. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 185.37.100.122. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας S A and A stroi proekt EOOD, που εδρεύει στη Βοσνία (Safeta Hadzica 140, 71211 Sarajevo, BOSNIA AND HERZEGOVINA).

Torrentz2.eu: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 29/9/2017. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.31.88.173 και 104.31.89.173. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστότοπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Limetorrents.cc (limetorrents.info): Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 26/5/2017 (και με το όνομα limetorrents.info τουλάχιστον από τις 28/4/2011). Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.31.16.3 και 104.31.17.3 (και για το info 104.27.209.30 και 104.27.208.30). Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Rutracker.net (rutracker.org): Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 18/2/2010. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 195.82.146.214. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Dreamtorrent Corp., που εδρεύει στη Ρωσία (BIN: 1117746983056 TIN: 7729697600 119590, Moscow, ul. Olof Palme d.1, section 7).

Torrentdownloads.me: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 1/4/2012. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.27.212.30 και 104.27.213.30. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Warez‐bb.org: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 1/9/2008. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.31.18.30 και 104.31.19.30. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Newalbumreleases.net: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 8/2/2009. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 185.43.220.38. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας WIBO International s.r.o., που εδρεύει στη Λιθουανία (Perkunkiemio g. 13‐91, 12114, Vilnius, Lithuania).

Boerse.to: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 27/8/2013. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 104.27.152.90 και 104.27.153.90. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής (101 Townsend St., San Francisco, CA 94107).

Greekddl.net: Ο ιστότοπος με αυτό το όνομα λειτουργεί τουλάχιστον από τις 23/5/2018. Η τρέχουσα διεύθυνση IP είναι 51.255.219.230. Οι δημιουργοί‐διαχειριστές του ιστοτόπου χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας OVH SAS, που εδρεύει στη Γαλλία (2 Rue Kellermann, 59100 Roubaix, France).

*Αναλυτικά : Torrentfreak*

----------


## nnn

Αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν μπλα μπλα μπλα. Χωρίς νομική εκτίμηση, χωρίς τίποτα, απλά με ένα χαρτί.  :Thumb down:

----------


## vkonstad

βρε πόσα sites που δεν γνωρίζουμε.. thanks...

----------


## jim_p

Και απορησα χτες που πηγα να μπω στο rarbg απο ξενο συστημα και ελεγε οτι το εκοψε η ΕΔΠΠΙ...
Θα αρχισω να βαζω custom dns ακομα και στα ρουτερ φιλων και γνωστων, οχι μονο στο λειτουργικο τους.

----------


## D_J_V

DNS 1.1.1.1

----------


## Godian

> DNS 1.1.1.1


Εννοείται και εγώ αυτούς έχω

----------


## Jojos170304

Προς ΕΔΠΙΙ: Άλλη φορά torrent sites μόνο με lossless ρε ζώαααααααα  :Smile:

----------


## mojiro

θέλουν να κόψουν το cloudflare lol

----------


## GeorgeH

Έλεος! Ποιοί στελεχώνουν αυτή την ΕΔΠΙΙ; Κράτος εν κράτει

----------


## gvard

Μα καλά, τα γίδια θέλουν οι providers να κλείσουν πρόσβαση στην *CLOUDFLARE*;;;;

----------


## likos_de

Και επειδή αλλάζουμε τους dns κλείνουν σιγά σιγά οι παροχοι τον τρόπο στα router τους. Το μέλλον θα είναι μόνο με vpn.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και επειδή αλλάζουμε τους dns κλείνουν σιγά σιγά οι παροχοι τον τρόπο στα router τους. Το μέλλον θα είναι μόνο με vpn.


Γιατί δεν μπορείς να αλλάξεις τον DNS στα Windows, χρειάζεται στο router απαραιτήτως?

----------


## dchatz

να ευχαριστήσω κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου για τα νέα sites που έμαθα.
Ήδη ξεκίνησα το ψάξιμο

----------


## fadasma

Νομίζουν οτι ο κόσμος θα πλήρωνε για τις σάπιες ταινίες που βγάζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια.. Ούτε το ρεύμα για το κατέβασμα δεν αξίζουν. 90% εφε φτιαγμένα στον υπολογιστή είναι.

----------


## euri

> Νομίζουν οτι ο κόσμος θα πλήρωνε για τις σάπιες ταινίες που βγάζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια.. Ούτε το ρεύμα για το κατέβασμα δεν αξίζουν. 90% εφε φτιαγμένα στον υπολογιστή είναι.


Τότε, αφού είναι σάπιες γιατί τις κατεβάζουν;  :Razz:

----------


## partblah1990

κριμα..

https://rarbgunblock.com/torrents.php



*Spoiler:*






*Greek Pirate Site Blocks to Expand with RARBG, Torrentz2, and Others
*



Greek music rights organization Grammo has filed an application to block 11 pirate sites, including RARBG, Torrentz2, and Rutracker. The government-affiliated body that oversees the national blocklist has approved the request but the respective site owners were given a few days to obtain proper licenses or file an appeal.



ISP blocking has become a prime measure for the entertainment industry to target pirate sites on the Internet.

The practice has been around for over a decade and has gradually expanded to more than 30 countries around the world.

Last year Greece stepped in. Following a request from EPOE, a local anti-piracy group which represents the interests of major Greek copyright holders, more than three dozen sites were blocked, including The Pirate Bay.

That was only the start, it appears, as Greek music rights organization Grammo has now joined in as well. The group filed a blocking application with the Hellenic Copyright Organization (OPI), a special commission that falls under the Greek Ministry of Culture and Sports.

The targeted sites include the popular torrent sites RARBG.to, Torrentz2.eu, LimeTorrents, and TorrentDownloads. The list is further made up of various pirate linking sites, such as Ellinomania.eu, Warez‐bb.org, Newalbumreleases.net, Boerse.to, Greekddl.net, and Music‐bazaar.com.

Hellenic Copyright Organization reviewed the request and concluded that it meets all requirements.

Grammo, for example, said that it contacted the sites in question, but only received a response from Torrentz2. The torrent site did indeed remove the links, as requested, however, new links pointing to similar content appeared soon after.

According to the Government-affiliated commission, the music group has made it clear that the targeted sites are involved in copyright infringement. This means that ISPs will soon be asked to expand their blocklists with the new domain names.

Before the blockades go live, the respective site owners were informed about the decision. There were given the opportunity to obtain proper licenses within ten days, or alternatively, appeal the decision.

“You may voluntarily comply with the applicant’s request or obtain from the applicant a relevant license within ten (10) working days from the date of receipt of the notification,” Hellenic Copyright Organization writes.

“Alternatively, you may raise your objections to the Committee within five (5) working days from the date of receipt of the notification, sending, at the same time, all the evidence showing, in particular, that there is no infringement,” the letter adds.

The Greek system is different from that of many other countries because it doesn’t involve a court.  It’s an administrative procedure which allows copyright holders to swiftly request pirate site blockades, without the need for lengthy and costly legal proceedings.

Whether the current blockades will help to deter piracy in a meaningful way has yet to be seen. As usual, there are several options to bypass ISP blockades, and the targeted sites themselves often offer alternative domains.

Following the previous blocking request, several popular Greece pirate sites, including Xrysoi, Gamatotv, Tenies-Online, Oipeirates, and Tainio-mania, swiftly moved to new domain names. These remain available today and are among the most-visited sites in the country.



A copy of the blocking notification sent to the respective site operators is available here (pdf).

Πηγή : www.torrentfreak.com

----------


## babality

βοηθεια μου πηρανε τα τορεντς μου και ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΛΗΡΩΣΩ.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Και επειδή αλλάζουμε τους dns κλείνουν σιγά σιγά οι παροχοι τον τρόπο στα router τους. Το μέλλον θα είναι μόνο με vpn.


Καλησπερα, στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που μεχρι τωρα εχει γινει με DNS, εκτος οτι μπορεις να αλλαξεις στο μηχανημα που θες να βαλεις αλλους, πχ google, opendns κτλ, μπορεις αν εχεις δικο σου dns server ή ακομα και αλλο ρουτερ να εχεις αυτους ή αλλους εκτος παροχων και να παιζουν ολα κανονικα.
Αυτο μεχρι να το κανουν με αλλους τροπους, μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το VPN εκτος αν θες να μην φαινονται στον παροχο σου οτι τα ανοιγεις.

Στην inalan παντως στο ρουτερ της ειναι κλειδωμενα τα DNS και δεν αλλαζουν, εγω παιζω με δικο μου ρουτερ απο πισω.

- - - Updated - - -

Απο τα παραπανω το rarbg μονο γνωριζα, οποτε ευχαριστω και εγω....

----------


## xaris2335

Ένα κόβουν 10 θα ξεφυτρώνουν  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Greekddl.net αυτό εννοείται ότι έχει ήδη αλλάξει κατάληξη (domain name) δεν το λέω δημόσια για ευνόητους λόγους.

----------


## uncharted

> Καλησπερα, στην συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση που μεχρι τωρα εχει γινει με DNS, εκτος οτι μπορεις να αλλαξεις στο μηχανημα που θες να βαλεις αλλους, πχ google, opendns κτλ, μπορεις αν εχεις δικο σου dns server ή ακομα και αλλο ρουτερ να εχεις αυτους ή αλλους εκτος παροχων και να παιζουν ολα κανονικα.
> Αυτο μεχρι να το κανουν με αλλους τροπους, μεχρι τοτε δεν ειναι απαραιτητο το VPN εκτος αν θες να μην φαινονται στον παροχο σου οτι τα ανοιγεις.
> 
> *Στην inalan παντως στο ρουτερ της ειναι κλειδωμενα τα DNS και δεν αλλαζουν, εγω παιζω με δικο μου ρουτερ απο πισω.*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Απο τα παραπανω το rarbg μονο γνωριζα, οποτε ευχαριστω και εγω....


Τώρα εξηγείται το παρακάτω:

https://www.reddit.com/r/openwrt/comments/axbh3d/today_is_the_last_day_to_submit_feedback_on_the/

Άντε και σε Windows 10/Android/iOS με το καλό...

----------


## cakavera

Το warezbb τι δουλεια εχει με τα torrent;

Ακυρο,δεν μιλανε μονο για τορρεντ αλλα για site διαμοιρασμου περιεχομενου γενικα.

----------


## DVader

Η λύση είναι μία ... Εσωτερικός DNS forwarder βέβαια και τέλος ..

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το warezbb τι δουλεια εχει με τα torrent;


αυτή η "επιτροπή" είναι ότι να ναι προσωπικά τους θεωρώ για τα γέλια

(μάλλον είναι άσχετοι με αυτά που διαβάζω για το Cloudfare) ευτυχώς που δεν το κλείσανε και αυτό να γελάνε και οι πέτρες

απλά μπλοκάρουν ότι τους υποδείξει η ΕΠΟΕ και ο ΟΠΙ και αναφέρετε σε κάθε υλικό που προστατεύεται σε "πνευματικά δικαιώματα"

----------


## eyw

Ευχαριστούμε θερμά την ΕΔΠΠΙ για την ενημέρωση, ειλικρινά τι θα κάναμε χωρίς αυτούς.
Μπας και έχουμε κάναν δικό μας εκεί μέσα (για να πολεμάει το σύστημα από μέσα) και μας ενημερώνει?

btw, αν η ανάρτηση των site που περιέχονται στην σημερινή λίστα της εδππι ειχε γίνει από απλό μέλος forum, πχ adslgr, 1 μέρα πριν τον επίσημο φετφά της εδππι, ποιές θα ήταν οι επιπτώσεις για το site?





> Τότε, αφού είναι σάπιες γιατί τις κατεβάζουν;


όλο και κάποιος κάτι θα κατεβάσει 1 φορά, κατά λάθος ή από περιέργεια, ακόμα και την πιο μπαζοταινία ή μπαζοαμερικανιά.
Η εδππι θα λέει μετά ότι την κατέβασαν 1 δις χρήστες και θα ζητάει 1 τρις από το κράτος για αποζημίωση και ειδικό τέλος διαφυγόντων κερδών στα mousepad, πολύπριζα, ηλεκτρικούς πίνακες, Υ/Σ, Μ/Τ, Χ/Τ και Η/Ζ.

Οπως είπε και ο συμforumίτης δεν αξίζει το ρεύμα και το bandwidth και το χώρο στο δίσκο, και είναι πολλεεεεές τέτοιες "ταινίες".


_edit: uncharted #21,
ευχαριστούμε για το heads up, δεν το κατάλαβα χτες. Να κάνουμε disable το remote στα speedport._

----------


## Jimi

https://rarbgunblock.com

----------


## emeliss

Κάπου τα έχετε μπερδέψει αυτά που γράφετε για το Cloudflare. Μια χαρά κόβεται ένα site που έχει μια IP χωρίς επίπτωση αλλού και έχει ήδη γίνει. 

Τώρα για το αν η επιτροπή πρέπει να έχει αυτή την δύναμη κλπ, όπως έχουμε ξαναπεί, αυτή είναι μια σοβαρή συζήτηση. Σε κάθε περίπτωση αυτή την στιγμή της την έχουν δώσει οι νόμιμοι εκπρόσωποι μας.

----------


## Red Yonko

Άμα σας πω πως δεν ήξερα κανένα ;;  :Razz: 

Καλά σαν το κλείσιμο του thepiratebay.*org* δεν νομίζω να συγκρίνονται άλλα

----------


## Nikiforos

> Άμα σας πω πως δεν ήξερα κανένα ;; 
> 
> Καλά σαν το κλείσιμο του thepiratebay.*org* δεν νομίζω να συγκρίνονται άλλα


παιζει αυτο απο αλλου κανονικα και χωρις αλλαγμενα dns αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω εδω.

----------


## asmatiop

> βρε πόσα sites που δεν γνωρίζουμε.. thanks...


 :ROFL:  και εγώ αυτό σκέφτηκα!

----------


## gvard

> Κάπου τα έχετε μπερδέψει αυτά που γράφετε για το Cloudflare. Μια χαρά κόβεται ένα site που έχει μια IP χωρίς επίπτωση αλλού και έχει ήδη γίνει.


Εγώ δεν τα έχω μπερδέψει και δεν γίνεται να κοπεί μέσω IP ένα site που είναι στο CloudFlare, καθώς:

1) Κάτω από την ίδια IP μοιράζονται εκατοντάδες sites οπότε θα κοπούν και legitimate sites
2) Η IP στο CloudFlare αλλάζει συνεχώς, πχ https://securitytrails.com/domain/boerse.to/history/a

Γενικώς το δίκτυο της CF είναι redundant σε αρκετά σημεία. Αν βρεθεί μία anycast IP να μην εμφανίζεται από μία χώρα, αυτομάτως θα δοθεί άλλη anycast IP (καθώς το Athens CF PoP θα δει πως δεν δέχεται requests).

----------


## stavrosmp

> Και επειδή αλλάζουμε τους dns κλείνουν σιγά σιγά οι παροχοι τον τρόπο στα router τους. Το μέλλον θα είναι μόνο με vpn.


Οντως βολευει το VPN αλλα το ρουτερ δεν εχει καποια σχεση με αλλαγη DNS η οποια γινεται μεσα απο τα windows.. τελος δεν ειχα ιδεα οτι υπαρχουν αυτα τα site.. τι μαθαινει κανεις οσο μεγαλωνει  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kolofotias

Bookmarked το link. Σαν wiki είναι με κατάταλογο των καλών sites...
Pihole και personal dns server και είσαι αρχηγός...

----------


## galotzas

> Bookmarked το link. Σαν wiki είναι με κατάταλογο των καλών sites...
> Pihole και personal dns server και είσαι αρχηγός...


Ακριβως. Με 15 ευρω κοβεις διαφημισεις και αλλα κερατα και εχεις local dns (unbound) "μιλωντας" απευθειας με root servers χωρις να μεσολαβουν cloudflare google και τετοια.

----------


## deniSun

Αν είναι σε επίπεδο dns... δεν μας ενοχλεί.

----------


## lokoki

..."χρησιμοποιούν διακομιστές (servers) της εταιρείας Cloudflare Inc., που εδρεύει στις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες της Αμερικής"...

Από πότε το Cloudflare έγινε datacenter και παρέχει διακομιστές; Βρήκαν στη σελίδα τους προϊόντα φιλοξενίας ή vps - dedicated servers;
Από αυτό και μόνο καταλαβαίνει κανείς πόσο άσχετοι είναι. Ας μάθουν πρώτα τι είναι το cloudflare και μετά να βγάζουν ανακοινώσεις...

----------


## Red Yonko

> παιζει αυτο απο αλλου κανονικα και χωρις αλλαγμενα dns αλλα δεν μπορω να το πω εδω.


ναι το ξέρω, γι'αυτό το έβαλα σε bold εκείνο  :Smile:

----------


## Symos

Πρέπει να φτιάξουμε ένα thread ή μια σελίδα να έχουμε συγκεντρωμένα όλα τα sites που "κόβει" η επιτροπή, μην χρειάζεται να κάνουμε bookmark 10 links για να τα βρίσκουμε (θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλα φαντάζομαι, γι'αυτό λέω 10!).

----------


## nickreserved

Ευχαριστώ για τα νέα site και ευχαριστώ για τον DNS 1.1.1.1

----------


## sdikr

Αυτό το πράγμα με να βγαίνουμε και να λέμε κάθε φόρα ευχαριστώ για τα Link   νομίζω πως πάλιωσε,  it is not cool,  δεν γίνεσαι χακερ.

Γελάμε  τώρα,  αλλά όταν το κόψιμο θα γίνει όπως το κάνουν στην Κίνα θα μας κοπεί το γέλιο, για την ώρα η εδώ νομοθεσία δεν τους δίνει παραπάνω πολεμοφόδια.

----------


## emeliss

> Εγώ δεν τα έχω μπερδέψει και δεν γίνεται να κοπεί μέσω IP ένα site που είναι στο CloudFlare, καθώς:
> 
> 1) Κάτω από την ίδια IP μοιράζονται εκατοντάδες sites οπότε θα κοπούν και legitimate sites
> 2) Η IP στο CloudFlare αλλάζει συνεχώς, πχ https://securitytrails.com/domain/boerse.to/history/a
> 
> Γενικώς το δίκτυο της CF είναι redundant σε αρκετά σημεία. Αν βρεθεί μία anycast IP να μην εμφανίζεται από μία χώρα, αυτομάτως θα δοθεί άλλη anycast IP (καθώς το Athens CF PoP θα δει πως δεν δέχεται requests).


Το δυο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί για το ένα, το κόψιμο γίνεται μέσω DNS, όχι μέσω IP. Όπως πάντα.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Κλείστε όσα site και domain θέλετε, εμείς λύση θα βρούμε να κάνουμε την δουλειά μας.

----------


## eyw

Γελάμε γιατί έχουν πλάκα. Δεν είμαστε χάκερ, τουλάχιστον εγώ.
Βλέπουμε τι έρχεται, κόψιμο όπως στην ΛΔ Κορέας και χρήματα απ'ευθειας από τον προϋπολογισμό δεν είναι μακρυά, οι επόμενοι μπορεί και να έχουν και έτοιμο το νομοσχέδιο.

Για όσους στενοχωριούνται για πολεμοφόδια του χρόνου η νομοθεσία θα τους έχει δώσει πυρηνικά, H-Bomb, ICBM και τέτοια.
Οι ειδοποιήσεις και τα πρόστιμα για κατέβασμα θα αποστέλλονται κατ΄ευθείαν στις ΔΟΥ για να εισπράτονται σίγουρα μέσω της φορολογίας εισοδήματος.

----------


## psolord

Προσοχη το  Newalbumreleases.net μου εβγαλε μηνυμα το Kaspersky οτι προσπαθει να κατεβασει malware.

----------


## gvard

> Το δυο δεν έχει σημασία γιατί για το ένα, το κόψιμο γίνεται μέσω DNS, όχι μέσω IP. Όπως πάντα.


Μα εσύ ανέφερες για κόψιμο μέσω IP στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα σου:




> Μια χαρά κόβεται ένα site που έχει μια IP χωρίς επίπτωση αλλού και έχει ήδη γίνει


Μέσω DNS είναι το μόνο που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν, αν και εδώ περιορίζονται σε αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν από public DNS (μέχρι να μάθουν τη χρήση τους από διάφορα blogs που θα πουν "δείτε πως να συνεχίσετε πρόσβαση στα ΧΧΧΧ sites δωρεάν").

----------


## spartacus

> Αυτό το πράγμα με να βγαίνουμε και να λέμε κάθε φόρα ευχαριστώ για τα Link   νομίζω πως πάλιωσε,  it is not cool,  δεν γίνεσαι χακερ.
> 
> Γελάμε  τώρα,  αλλά όταν το κόψιμο θα γίνει όπως το κάνουν στην Κίνα θα μας κοπεί το γέλιο, για την ώρα η εδώ νομοθεσία δεν τους δίνει παραπάνω πολεμοφόδια.


με ενα αξιόπιστο vpn 2 με 3 ευρω το μηνα και μπαινεις παντού, τωρα αν οι απαγορευσεις θα ειναι τυπου κινας ή βορειας κορέας τοτε το τελευταιο που θα πρεπει να μας ανησυχεί ειναι η μη προσβαση στα παραπάνω ή παρόμοια sites

----------


## emeliss

> Μα εσύ ανέφερες για κόψιμο μέσω IP στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα σου:
> 
> 
> 
> Μέσω DNS είναι το μόνο που θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν, αν και εδώ περιορίζονται σε αυτούς που δεν γνωρίζουν από public DNS (μέχρι να μάθουν τη χρήση τους από διάφορα blogs που θα πουν "δείτε πως να συνεχίσετε πρόσβαση στα ΧΧΧΧ sites δωρεάν").


Τζάμπα το τραβάμε. Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι άλλο. 

Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που γίνεται και workarounds πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε όλες τις τεχνικές λύσεις που θα επιλέγουν. Το σημαντικό είναι αλλού. Στον τρόπο που λειτουργεί και στην δύναμη που έχει μια απλή επιτροπή που μπορεί να στέλνει εντολές στους ISP.

----------


## fadasma

> Γελάμε  τώρα,  αλλά όταν το κόψιμο θα γίνει όπως το κάνουν στην Κίνα θα μας κοπεί το γέλιο, για την ώρα η εδώ νομοθεσία δεν τους δίνει παραπάνω πολεμοφόδια.


Έχουν βάλει φόρο για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε κινητό και υπολογιστή που αγοράζουμε. Γιατί να θέλουν πολεμοφόδια εφόσον τα πληρώνουμε αυτά που κατεβάζουμε "παράνομα". Τους ξεχνάμε γρήγορα τους φόρους φαίνεται.

----------


## Nikiforos

> Έχουν βάλει φόρο για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε κινητό και υπολογιστή που αγοράζουμε. Γιατί να θέλουν πολεμοφόδια εφόσον τα πληρώνουμε αυτά που κατεβάζουμε "παράνομα". Τους ξεχνάμε γρήγορα τους φόρους φαίνεται.


καλημερα, αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν εχουν βαλει και στα αγραφα δισκακια? υποθετοντας ετσι αυθερετα οτι οσοι γραφουν, γραφουν κατι που εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα σε αυτα?
με λιγα λογια θελουν και την πιτα ολοκληρη και τον σκυλο χορτατο, μονο που δεν παει ετσι ακριβως...

----------


## nnn

> Τζάμπα το τραβάμε. Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι άλλο. 
> 
> Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που γίνεται και workarounds πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε όλες τις τεχνικές λύσεις που θα επιλέγουν. *Το σημαντικό είναι αλλού. Στον τρόπο που λειτουργεί και στην δύναμη που έχει μια απλή επιτροπή που μπορεί να στέλνει εντολές στους ISP.*





Όταν υποτίθεται άτομα που ασχολούνται με την τεχνολογία -τα εδώ μέλη εννοώ- δεν το καταναούν και νοιάζονται μόνο για το πως θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν, το μέλλον είναι άσχημο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> καλημερα, αν θυμαμαι καλα δεν εχουν βαλει και στα αγραφα δισκακια? υποθετοντας ετσι αυθερετα οτι οσοι γραφουν, γραφουν κατι που εχει πνευματικα δικαιωματα σε αυτα?
> με λιγα λογια θελουν και την πιτα ολοκληρη και τον σκυλο χορτατο, μονο που δεν παει ετσι ακριβως...


φόρο υπέρ πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων 
έχουν τα άγραφα δισκάκια CD/DVD/BR , έχουν οι σκληροί δίσκοι (HDD/SSD) , έχουν τα USB Flash sticks , MicroSD Cards και φυσικά το φωτοτυπικό χαρτί τύπου Α3/Α4

ακριβώς θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο

στο χέρι μας είναι να τους δώσουμε να καταλάβουν ότι θα πάρουν τα "φρύδια" μας

- - - Updated - - -




> [/B]
> 
> 
> Όταν υποτίθεται άτομα που ασχολούνται με την τεχνολογία -τα εδώ μέλη εννοώ- δεν το καταναούν και νοιάζονται μόνο για το πως θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν, το μέλλον είναι άσχημο.


συμφωνώ 100%

δεν καταλαβαίνουν πόσο σοβαρό είναι το γεγονός ότι μια απλή επιτροπή έχει την δύναμη να στέλνει εντολές στους ISP και να μπλοκάρει ιστοσελίδες με το έτσι θέλω γιατί το αποφάσισαν τα αφεντικά της ΕΠΟΕ/ΟΠΙ κτλ...

----------


## Nikiforos

> φόρο υπέρ πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων 
> έχουν τα άγραφα δισκάκια CD/DVD/BR , έχουν οι σκληροί δίσκοι (HDD/SSD) , έχουν τα USB Flash sticks , MicroSD Cards και φυσικά το φωτοτυπικό χαρτί τύπου Α3/Α4
> 
> ακριβώς θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο
> 
> στο χέρι μας είναι να τους δώσουμε να καταλάβουν ότι θα πάρουν τα "φρύδια" μας


Καλα λες εχεις δικιο! τα ειχα ξεχασει αυτα!!!
οχι δεν θα τους περασει....
και την πιτα ολοκληρη και τον σκυλο χορτατο δεν θα τα εχουν ΠΟΤΕ!

- - - Updated - - -

Για δειτε και εδω σελιδα της INALAN τι εχει κατω κατω......http://lg.inalan.gr/ τα συμπερασματα δικα σας! 
Το εχω κανει και ειναι τελειο και δωρεαν! + οτι το προτεινε εκπροσωπος της στο δικο της θεμα!!!

----------


## Zus

Αν θέλουν κάποιοι κύριοι δηλαδή, μπορεί να τα παρατήσουν όλα και να γίνουν πρίγκηπες και να τους πληρώνουμε εμείς μέσω των φόρων σε δίσκους, δισκάκια, usb, cd, χαρτιά και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Nice  :Laughing:

----------


## eyw

> Αν θέλουν κάποιοι κύριοι δηλαδή, μπορεί να τα παρατήσουν όλα *και να γίνουν πρίγκηπες* και να τους πληρώνουμε εμείς μέσω των φόρων σε δίσκους, δισκάκια, usb, cd, χαρτιά και δεν ξέρω τι άλλο. Nice


δεν είναι απλώς πρίγκηπες, έχουν ήδη γίνει Λουδοβίκοι και κράτος ἐν κράτει.
.

btw χρόνια πολλά σε όσους γιορτάζουν ή νοσταλγούν την 21η Απριλίου,
ΖΗΤΩ Η ΕΘΝΟΣΩΤΗΡΙΟΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΑΣ ΑΠΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΝ ΤΟΥ DOWNLOADΙΣΜΟΥ

----------


## sdikr

> Έχουν βάλει φόρο για πνευματικά δικαιώματα σε κάθε κινητό και υπολογιστή που αγοράζουμε. Γιατί να θέλουν πολεμοφόδια εφόσον τα πληρώνουμε αυτά που κατεβάζουμε "παράνομα". Τους ξεχνάμε γρήγορα τους φόρους φαίνεται.


Δεν πληρώνεις αυτά που κατεβάζεις παράνομα,    ο φόρος είναι για το δικαίωμα που σου δίνει ο νόμος να κρατάς αντίγραφο απο αυτό που αγόρασες,  πχ αγόρασες ενα δισκάκι μουσικής, ο νόμος σου δίνει δικαίωμα να κρατήσεις  αντίγραφο για προσωπική σου χρήση, αυτό πληρώνεις με αυτό τον φόρο.

----------


## Zus

> [/B]
> 
> 
> Όταν υποτίθεται άτομα που ασχολούνται με την τεχνολογία -τα εδώ μέλη εννοώ- δεν το καταναούν και νοιάζονται μόνο για το πως θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν, το μέλλον είναι άσχημο.


Το μέλλον είναι πολύ άσχημο γιατί η συντρηπτική πλειοψηφία του κόσμου, ακούει κάτι γενικό και αόριστο όπως είναι τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" και σκύβει το κεφάλι με ευλάβεια. Έχουμε φτάσει σε σημείο να βλέπουμε τιμωρίες αυστηρότερες από δολοφονίες, βιασμούς, ληστείες για 10 .mp3  :Mad: 

Σκάνδαλα, εκατομμύρια, νόμοι, φόροι, φίμωση όταν μπουν σε έναν μύλο παρέα με τις δύο αυτές λέξεις, καθάρισαν.

Είναι όπως λειτουργεί μία κάρτα VIP. 

- Συγνώμη που πάτε κύριε.
- Τσακ (Πνευματικά δικαιώματα)
- Σας ζητώ συγνώμη, δεν ήξερα. Παρακαλώ περάστε.

 :Laughing:

----------


## Rage

Οτι κλειδωνει ξεκλειδωνει

----------


## Parrot

Εγώ που κάνω χρήση το BitDefender Total Security, μου δίνει και ένα πολύ καλό VPN με έξτρα 20€ τον χρόνο και άντε γεια στα λαμόγια της ΕΕΔΠΙ πως λέγεστε  :ROFL:

----------


## Xtapodaki

Ε, εντάξει αναμενόμενο ήταν ότι κάποια στιγμή θα έπεφτε banhammer στα indexing sites. Βέβαια έτσι όπως έχει εξελιχθεί το internet (apps τύπου discord/telegram και communities τύπου reddit) μάλλον πιο εύκολο από ποτέ είναι να βρεις πειρατικά αρχεία. Τα τελευταία χρόνια μπορώ να πω ότι πιο πολύ χρησιμοποιώ το google drive παρά torrents.

----------


## eyw

> Οτι κλειδωνει *ξεκλειδωνει*


0. και αυτό είναι ήδη παράνομο, όποιος το κάνει είναι κλέφτης, μπορεί και εγκληματίας.
1. για το Cinavia βρήκαν τίποτα?



Digression και off-topic:
Μας τάχουν πρήξει, κυβερνήσεις, ΕΕ, εταίρες, εταρείες, όλοι.
Ολο και κάτι συμβαίνει και όλο κάτι τους φταίει και όλο κάτι θέλουν από ιντερνετ και IT.
Κάποιος να πατήσει φρένο και να πει, Ως εδώ, ότι πήρατε πήρατε, τέλος και *i-στον αγύριστο*, παράσιτα, βδέλλες.

----------


## George98

Να ναι καλά το Opera πάντα το εκτιμούσα  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> 0. και αυτό είναι ήδη παράνομο, όποιος το κάνει είναι κλέφτης, μπορεί και εγκληματίας.
> 1. για το Cinavia βρήκαν τίποτα?
> 
> 
> 
> Digression και off-topic:
> Μας τάχουν πρήξει, κυβερνήσεις, ΕΕ, εταίρες, εταρείες, όλοι.
> Ολο και κάτι συμβαίνει και όλο κάτι τους φταίει και όλο κάτι θέλουν από ιντερνετ και IT.
> Κάποιος να πατήσει φρένο και να πει, Ως εδώ, ότι πήρατε πήρατε, τέλος και *i-στον αγύριστο*, παράσιτα, βδέλλες.


Έτσι,  να πάνε στον αγύριστο που νομίζουν πως θα μας κόψουν το δικαίωμα να βλέπουμε και να ακούμε τζάμπα το προϊόν τους, βδέλλες όλοι τους   :ROFL:

----------


## dimyok

Οσο πανε και επεκτεινονται βλεπω πρωτα ηταν απαγορευονται ραδιοφωνακια ελλ.  μουσικη και τσοντες  :Razz:  .Τωρα παντου και ολα . Αυριο τι ; θα μας ψαχνουνε αν εχουμε πανω μας κανα usb με "πνευματ.ιδιοκτησια " ; Πρεπει να βγει στα μανταλακια ποια λαμογια στελεχωνουν αυτες τις ΕΔΠΙΙ και που πανε τα τελη που εχουν χωσει απο A4 μεχρι δισκους .

----------


## pelopas1

λογια ενος ξενου στο τορρεντφρεακ

JayKay • 19 hours ago
They had one of the worst economical crisis in Europe in the last few years. You'd think they would give the Greek people some "space to maneuver". But I guess *the ones at the top of the food chain didn't feel it*...

----------


## dimyok

Με τοσα χιλιαρικα το μηνα για το "εργο" τους εχουν ευαισθησιες οι κομισαριοι μας  .

----------


## eyw

> Έτσι, να πάνε στον αγύριστο που νομίζουν πως θα μας κόψουν το δικαίωμα να βλέπουμε και να ακούμε τζάμπα το προϊόν τους, βδέλλες όλοι τους ...


Αν ήθελαν θα είχαν κλειδώσει*** και ταινίες και mp3. Δεν το κάνουν διότι θέλουν να εκμεταλλεύονται την τζάμπα προβολή που προσφέρει το ιντερνετ.

Εχουν κινητοποιήσει το κράτος για να βάζει και να συλλέγει φόρους σε πολλά και διάφορα προς ώφελός τους.

Εχουν πετύχει τον έλεγχο του ιντερνετ κανονικά και με το νόμο και χωρίς να ακουστεί κιχ,
αυτό που για όλες τις τριγράμματες ήταν κάτι σαν wet dream το έχουν καταφέρει τα "πνευματικά" "δικαιώματα".

Του χρόνου θα έχουν καταφέρει παίρνουν χρήματα από τον κρατικό προϋπολογισμό για διαφυγόντα κέρδη, ηθική βλάβη και για 500 άλλα πράματα.
Του χρόνου θα έχουν καταφέρει να υποχρεώνουν τους ISP να τους παραδίδουν λίστες με τα site που πήγε ο καθένας για να τσεκάρουν αν είδαμε ή κατεβάσαμε τίποτα. Αμα βρουν TOR, VPN, proxy θα στέλνουν αυτόματα στη ΔΟΥ του χρήστη μπιλλιετάκι με 5,000.00€.
Οι ISP σαν σημείο πώλησης και η ΔΟΥ σαν ταμείο τους, μεγαλείο.
Τα διάφορα Orwellικά και 1984 έρχονται.


Κάθε μέρα διαβάζουμε γιαι διαρρήξεις σε σπίτια, κανένας δεν ζητάει να κλείσουν κάποιοι δρόμοι και να βάλουν φόρους σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους διότι οι διαρρήκτες τους χρησιμοποιούν. Το ίδιο και για αυτοκίνητα, λοστούς, δισκοπρίονα, οξυγόνα, βελόνες, σκάλες, γάντια, σύρματα κλπ.





> ...βδέλλες όλοι τους ...


και όχι μόνον, και καρκίνοι και γάγγραινες και εμπολα μαζί. Ολοι τους, μαζί και οι πολιτικοί που τους σιγοντάρουν είτε από ασχετοσύνη είτε από ώφ€λος.

Η μέρα που το internet θα αποτελείται από το TAXIS και 5-6 άλλα site δεν είναι μακρυά.


***εκτιμώ και θαυμάζω τους μουσικούς και τους καλλιτέχνες, για την ώρα δεν ξέρω ούτε μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο η καλύτερο, αν κάποιος έχει κάτι ας μας πει.

----------


## Panas34

Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, οι επιλογές για κατεβάσματα αυξάνουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση, οι επιλογές για κατεβάσματα αυξάνουν.


μόνο που δεν είναι για ενημέρωση

εγώ το θεωρώ προειδοποίηση για το τι έρχεται

αν τώρα το παίρνετε ως ενημέρωση για νέες ιστοσελίδες που δεν ξέρατε κρίμα...γιατί σε λίγο μπορεί να μην μπορείτε να τις χρησιμοποιήσετε με κανένα τρόπο ούτε με DNS αλλαγή ούτε με VPN αλλά να σας φέρουν και τον λογαριασμό στο σπίτι ή στην εφορία σχετικά με τι χρωστάτε για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και δεν είναι καθόλου η φαντασία μου ούτε όνειρο ζω (εφιάλτης) είναι αυτό που ζούμε.

κυνηγούν για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα λες και έχουμε λύσει τα σοβαρότερα προβλήματα της χώρας

λες και έχουμε πιάσει αυτούς που με πάρα πολλούς τρόπους έχουν φεσώσει την χώρα με δις...ευρώ

λες και έχουμε πιάσει όλους/ες τους "κλέφτες-λαμόγια"

κρίμα...

----------


## sdikr

> Αν ήθελαν θα είχαν κλειδώσει*** και ταινίες και mp3. Δεν το κάνουν διότι θέλουν να εκμεταλλεύονται την τζάμπα προβολή που προσφέρει το ιντερνετ.
> .


Θέλουν αλλά δεν μπορούνε ακόμα, σύντομα όμως θα το καταφέρουν όσο βλέπουν πως τα dns block δεν πιάνουν,   δεν θα είχανε πάτημα να το ψάξουν αν δεν βλέπαμε τζάμπα τα έργα τους που δεν θα πληρώναμε (και καλα) πότε μας να δούμε αλλού.


Αυτο το ότι θα πρέπει να μας ευχαριστούνε που βλέπουμε τζάμπα τα έργα τους είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο!




> Κάθε μέρα διαβάζουμε γιαι διαρρήξεις σε σπίτια, κανένας δεν ζητάει να κλείσουν κάποιοι δρόμοι και να βάλουν φόρους σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους διότι οι διαρρήκτες τους χρησιμοποιούν. Το ίδιο και για αυτοκίνητα, λοστούς, δισκοπρίονα, οξυγόνα, βελόνες, σκάλες, γάντια, σύρματα κλπ.


Αν ενα κατάστημα πουλάει μαϊμού προϊόντα ή κλεμμένα τότε πέφτει λουκέτο





> Η μέρα που το internet θα αποτελείται από το TAXIS και 5-6 άλλα site δεν είναι μακρυά.


Αν θεωρείς πως το internet θα πρέπει να είναι οι παραπάνω σελίδες που αναφέρονται στην αρχή του θέματος τότε κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν αργεί η ημέρα που το διαδίκτυο θα αποτελείτε από συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες που θα ανήκουν στην κυβέρνηση π.χ ΑΑΔΕ - ΕΦΚΑ - ΗΔΙΚΑ κτλ
και κάθε άλλη ιστοσελίδα που δεν αρέσει για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης
μπορεί να φαίνεται λάθος αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτά που κάνει η εδώ απλή επιτροπή
και τον πρόσφατο νόμο που ψηφίστηκε στην Ε.Ε τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου καλά θα έλεγα...για αυτό και στην Ε.Ε ήδη υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (μήπως ξέρουν τι έρχεται...)

----------


## sdikr

> δεν αργεί η ημέρα που το διαδίκτυο θα αποτελείτε από συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες που θα ανήκουν στην κυβέρνηση π.χ ΑΑΔΕ - ΕΦΚΑ - ΗΔΙΚΑ κτλ
> και κάθε άλλη ιστοσελίδα που δεν αρέσει για τον οποιοδήποτε λόγο δεν θα έχει λόγο ύπαρξης
> μπορεί να φαίνεται λάθος αλλά σύμφωνα με αυτά που κάνει η εδώ απλή επιτροπή
> και τον πρόσφατο νόμο που ψηφίστηκε στην Ε.Ε τα πράγματα δεν είναι καθόλου καλά θα έλεγα...για αυτό και στην Ε.Ε ήδη υπάρχουν αντιδράσεις (μήπως ξέρουν τι έρχεται...)


Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Internet δεν είναι σελίδες σαν αυτές στην αρχή του ποστ, σελίδες με παράνομο περιεχόμενο αλλιώς θα υπήρχε θέμα.

Δεν κόβει πρόσβαση σε νόμιμες σελίδες η επιτροπή, ούτε θα κόψει την πρόσβαση ο νέος νόμος της ΕΕ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ευτυχώς λοιπόν που το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του Internet δεν είναι σελίδες σαν αυτές στην αρχή του ποστ, σελίδες με παράνομο περιεχόμενο αλλιώς θα υπήρχε θέμα.
> 
> Δεν κόβει πρόσβαση σε νόμιμες σελίδες η επιτροπή, ούτε θα κόψει την πρόσβαση ο νέος νόμος της ΕΕ.


ο χρόνος θα δείξει τι θα γίνει...

εμένα πάντως δεν μου αρέσουν οι αντιδράσεις που έχει ο νόμος στην Ε.Ε για να φωνάζουν/διαμαρτύρονται οι ευρωπαίοι πολίτες κάτι ξέρουν που δεν ξέρουμε (γιατί οι δικοί μας ευρωβουλευτές είναι ζώα έτσι ψηφίζουν ότι τους πουν) ας ελπίσουμε οι επόμενοι θα είναι πιο έξυπνοι και δραστήριοι...

----------


## George98

Στο μεταξύ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική εκτός από την πειρατεία 
Προσωπικά έχω netflix αλλά κάποιες σειρές δεν μπορώ να τις δω ..πχ το supernatural δεν το έχει πουθενά (ούτε nova, ούτε cosmote, ούτε vodafone) πουθενά .. Και θα μου πεις αγόρασε το dvd/bluray δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους το έχω ψάξει άρα τι μένει ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> λογια ενος ξενου στο τορρεντφρεακ
> 
> JayKay • 19 hours ago
> They had one of the worst economical crisis in Europe in the last few years. You'd think they would give the Greek people some "space to maneuver". But I guess *the ones at the top of the food chain didn't feel it*...


κάτι ξέρει ο ξένος και το γράφει στο torrentfreak

- - - Updated - - -




> Στο μεταξύ σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει εναλλακτική εκτός από την πειρατεία 
> Προσωπικά έχω netflix αλλά κάποιες σειρές δεν μπορώ να τις δω ..πχ το supernatural δεν το έχει πουθενά (ούτε nova, ούτε cosmote, ούτε vodafone) πουθενά .. Και θα μου πεις αγόρασε το dvd/bluray δεν έχει ελληνικούς υπότιτλους το έχω ψάξει άρα τι μένει ?


εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω και σε νοιώθω φίλε μου
καθώς έχω NETFLIX και AMAZON και πάλι δεν μπορώ να δω ότι τηλεοπτική σειρά θέλω καθώς δεν τις έχει καμία συνδρομητική τηλεόραση ή αν τις έχει είναι παλιότερη season και μέχρι να πάρει την νεώτερη θα έχω πάρει σύνταξη

οι περισσότερες υπηρεσίες streaming δεν είναι διαθέσιμες στην χώρα μας αν ποτέ γίνουν διαθέσιμες θα πρέπει να πληρώσεις συνδρομή σε όλες (τουλάχιστον εγώ αυτό θα πρέπει να κάνω)

έτσι θα φτάσω στο σημείο να δίνω 100-200 ευρώ σε συνδρομές για υπηρεσίες streaming ώστε να απολαμβάνω ότι εγώ θέλω από τις τηλεοπτικές σειρές που μου αρέσουν και όχι να βλέπω τα σκουπίδια ή παλιότερες τηλεοπτικές σειρές που έχει η δική μας συνδρομητική τηλεόραση (ούτε λόγος για την επίγεια ελεύθερη ψηφιακή τηλεόραση) εκεί δεν πρόκειται να δεις καμία σειρά εκτός αν είναι τούρκικη.

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν κόβει πρόσβαση σε νόμιμες σελίδες η επιτροπή, ούτε θα κόψει την πρόσβαση ο νέος νόμος της ΕΕ.


Βέβαια κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «νόμιμες» ποιος το αποφασίζει και με βάση ποια συμφέροντα, πχ στην Κίνα δεν είναι νόμιμη η Google αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αναζήτηση μόνο baidu 
Σε  πείθει η η απόφαση της παρανομίας της Google ; 
Οι νομοθέτες πρέπει να εναρμονίζονται με τη λαϊκή βούληση και όχι με τα συμφέροντα 2 μεγαλοεταιριών. 
Αλλιώς ο «νόμος» δεν είναι νόμιμος. Είναι δικτατορία, και εμείς οι πολίτες έχουμε υποχρέωση σύμφωνα  με το σύνταγμα να την καταστείλουμε

----------


## pelopas1

ας ξεκινησουν τα τωρινα πολιτικα κομματα αλλα και τα υποψηφια κομματα για την βουλη να πουν ανοιχτα την αποψη τους για το ολο αυτο ζητημα
ετσι θα γνωριζουμε και εμεις στο τι αντιπροσωπευουν

----------


## eyw

> Θέλουν αλλά *δεν μπορούνε ακόμα*, ...


γιατί, τους εμποδίζει κανένας ή τους λείπουν τα φράγκα?
Και όχι μόνον απλό κλείδωμα αλλά με ημερομηνία λήξεως και φορές που θα παιχτεί-προβληθεί.
Σε κάθε περίπτωση να αφήσουν internet και IT equipment και infrastructure ήσυχα.




> ... *Αυτο* το ότι θα πρέπει να μας ευχαριστούνε που βλέπουμε τζάμπα τα έργα τους είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο! ...


*Aυτό* δεν είναι δικό μου.




> ... Αν ενα κατάστημα πουλάει μαϊμού προϊόντα ή κλεμμένα τότε πέφτει λουκέτο ...


συμφωνούμε και ανησυχώ και ας μην είπες αν πρέπει ή δεν πρέπει να κλείσουμε τους δρόμους ή να βάλουμε φόρο σε 500 πράματα.





> ... Αν θεωρείς πως το internet θα πρέπει να είναι οι παραπάνω σελίδες που αναφέρονται στην αρχή του θέματος τότε κάνεις μεγάλο λάθος. ...


θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αφήσουν το internet και DNS και TCP/IP και ISP και το hardware και το firmware και το software ήσυχο.
Αν κάποιo site βάζει πράγματι βάζει σπασμένες κόπιες τότε ας στείλουν εξώδικα, τον Κούγια, τα κανάλια κλπ.
Και όλοι οι ισχυρισμοί να αποδειχθούν πρώτα σε δικαστήριο*** και μετά να πάνε τα ΜΑΤ δια τα περαιτέρω.
Τα 11 site δεν θα υπήρχαν αν οι εταιρείες είχαν κλειδωμένα τα έργα τους.


Και τώρα, έτσι κουβέντα να γίνεται, ας το ρίξουμε στο science fiction:
ας υποθέσουμε ότι κλειδώνουν τα πάντα όλα, τραγούδια, ταινίες, εφημερίδες, περιοδικά, φωτογραφίες, χαρτί περιτυλίγματος και χαρτί υγείας.
Τότε:
a. θα αποσυρθούν οι περιορισμοί στο ιντερνετ και οι φόροι και λοιπά κερατιάτικα που τους πληρώνουμε ?
b. όλο και κάποιος θα βρεθεί και κάτι θα ξεκλειδώσει και κάτι κάπου κάποτε θα ανεβάσει, τι γίνεται τότε ?


*** με κάθε επιφύλαξη διότι δεν ξέρω την νομοθεσία, μπορεί αν βρουν 1 δίσκο 230GB και 2 στικάκια ακόμα και αν είναι κενά να θεωρείται αδιάσειστο πειστήριο του εγκλήματος και να εξασφαλίζει αυτόματη καταδίκη, η νομοθεσία θέλει ψάξιμο για δακτυλικά αποτυπώματα ΑΕΠΙδων και ΕΔΠΠΙδων και απολύμανση.

----------


## DiM

Σα δε ντρέπεστε να κατεβάζετε πειρατικά πράγματα !!!  :Twisted Evil: 

30 GB καθε μηνα windscribe VPN για 1 χρονο 

Μπαινετε στην σελιδα ΕΔΩ κλικ "download windscribe VPN" 

δινετε ενα email σας και παιρνετε εναν κωδικο voucher (κοιτάξτε και τα spam email σας)

οσοι ειστε ηδη εγγεγραμμένοι windscribe κανετε

    log in στον λογαριασμο σας στην windscribe 
    my account
    claim voucher βαζετε τον κωδικο σας που πηρατε και παιρνετε δωρεαν τα 30 gb καθε μηνα

οσοι δεν ειστε εγγεγραμενοι κανετε εγγραφη στην windscribe και βαζετε τον κωδικο οπως παραπανω

Έχει client για όλα τα OS καθώς και addons για τους browers https://windscribe.com/download

----------


## eyw

> ... Δεν κόβει πρόσβαση *σε νόμιμες σελίδες* η επιτροπή, ...


η έννοια του νομίμου στην εποχή μας και ιδίως σε θέματα "πνευματικών" "δικαιωμάτων" είναι εφήμερη, αύριο το νόμιμο θα είναι παράνομο και διωκώμενο και με ποινή φυλάκισης και προστίμου.




> ... ούτε *θα* κόψει την πρόσβαση ο νέος νόμος της ΕΕ.


ε, καλά τώρα, ας μην το γενικεύουμε, μπορεί να ισχύει για σήμερα Σάββατο 6 Απρίλη 2019 αλλά ποιός ξέρει τι μας ξημερώνει αύριο?

----------


## George98

> Σα δε ντρέπεστε να κατεβάζετε πειρατικά πράγματα !!! 
> 
> 30 GB καθε μηνα windscribe VPN για 1 χρονο 
> 
> Μπαινετε στην σελιδα ΕΔΩ κλικ "download windscribe VPN" 
> 
> δινετε ενα email σας και παιρνετε εναν κωδικο voucher (κοιτάξτε και τα spam email σας)
> 
> οσοι ειστε ηδη εγγεγραμμένοι windscribe κανετε
> ...


Πολύ καλό ευχαριστούμε  :Respekt:

----------


## tsimpouris

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχουν κάτι τέτοιες ανακοινώσεις να μαθαίνουμε κανά νέο site!!!  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σα δε ντρέπεστε να κατεβάζετε πειρατικά πράγματα !!! 
> 
> 30 GB καθε μηνα windscribe VPN για 1 χρονο 
> 
> Μπαινετε στην σελιδα ΕΔΩ κλικ "download windscribe VPN" 
> 
> δινετε ενα email σας και παιρνετε εναν κωδικο voucher (κοιτάξτε και τα spam email σας)
> 
> οσοι ειστε ηδη εγγεγραμμένοι windscribe κανετε
> ...


δεν έχω εμπιστοσύνη σε αυτό και έχω επιλέξει το cyberghost vpn και το privatevnp

----------


## Zus

Κάπου είχε ανέβει μια τεράστια λίστα με τα υπέρ και τα κατά του κάθε VPN. Λίστα που έβγαζε πρώτο το σουηδικό mullvad. Υπάρχει κάπου??

----------


## pelopas1

DIM δεν δεχεται yahoo mail και επεισης οταν το γυριζεις για ελλαδα σου ζηταει προσωπικα δεδομενα

----------


## dimyok

Σιγα μη τα περναμε ολα μεσω VPN . Απλα ξυπναμε και κρεμαμε κουδουνια στις συριζοπασοκονουδουλες που μηχανευονται καθεστως ελεγχου .

----------


## eyw

> ... Λίστα που έβγαζε πρώτο το σουηδικό mullvad. Υπάρχει κάπου??


https://thatoneprivacysite.net/simpl...parison-chart/
Παρακολουθούσα το νήμα, θα το βρω για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον συνάδελφο και από δω.


_edit: μην χαίρεστε με τα vpn, οι νόμοι που θα ψηφιστούν αύριο από ΕΕ και Ελλάδα και θα έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ, TOR και VPN καθώς και ό,τι κρύβει ή αλλοιώνει τα δεδομένα του browser ή το DNS ή ό,τι δυσκολεύει την καταγραφή των κινήσεων του χρήστη στο ιντερνετ θα είναι παράνομα και θα επισύρει τουλάχιστον 5,000€ πρόστιμο.
Το άνω όριο θα υπολογίζεται μα βάση όσο θέλει η ΕΔΠΠΙ ή όποιος ............. είναι αύριο και θα συμψηφίζεται με τον φόρο εισοδήματος και ΕΝΦΙΑ από την ΔΟΥ του παρανομούντος._

----------


## sdikr

> Βέβαια κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «νόμιμες» ποιος το αποφασίζει και με βάση ποια συμφέροντα, πχ στην Κίνα δεν είναι νόμιμη η Google αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αναζήτηση μόνο baidu 
> Σε  πείθει η η απόφαση της παρανομίας της Google ; 
> Οι νομοθέτες πρέπει να εναρμονίζονται με τη λαϊκή βούληση και όχι με τα συμφέροντα 2 μεγαλοεταιριών. 
> Αλλιώς ο «νόμος» δεν είναι νόμιμος. Είναι δικτατορία, και εμείς οι πολίτες έχουμε υποχρέωση σύμφωνα  με το σύνταγμα να την καταστείλουμε


Δεν είναι παράνομη η Google,  απλά η Google δεν θέλει να συνεργαστεί με την Κινέζικες αρχές, όποτε σύμφωνα με τους νόμους στην Κίνα δεν μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην Κίνα.

- - - Updated - - -




> γιατί, τους εμποδίζει κανένας ή τους λείπουν τα φράγκα?
> Και όχι μόνον απλό κλείδωμα αλλά με ημερομηνία λήξεως και φορές που θα παιχτεί-προβληθεί.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση να αφήσουν internet και IT equipment και infrastructure ήσυχα.
> 
> *Aυτό* δεν είναι δικό μου.
> .


Φυσικά και τους εμποδίζει η υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία,  εδώ πχ στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν ούτε να ζητήσουν στοιχεία αυτού που κατέβασε κάτι,  στην Γερμανία μπορούν,  σύντομα θα το έχουμε και εδώ.

Δικό σου είναι όταν λες πως είναι τυχεροί που τους γίνεται τζάμπα διαφήμιση 




> θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να αφήσουν το internet και DNS και TCP/IP και ISP και το hardware και το firmware και το software ήσυχο.
> Αν κάποιo site βάζει πράγματι βάζει σπασμένες κόπιες τότε ας στείλουν εξώδικα, τον Κούγια, τα κανάλια κλπ.
> Και όλοι οι ισχυρισμοί να αποδειχθούν πρώτα σε δικαστήριο* και μετά να πάνε τα ΜΑΤ δια τα περαιτέρω.
> Τα 11 site δεν θα υπήρχαν αν οι εταιρείες είχαν κλειδωμένα τα έργα τους.


Πρόσεχε τι ζητάς  :Wink: 
σήμερα στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να ζητήσουν στοιχεία για αυτόν που κατέβασε, όποτε λογικό είναι να το παίζουμε τρελίτσα,   δεν μπορούν ακόμα να ζητήσουν στοιχεία ή να κλείσουν σελίδες που είναι σε χώρες που δεν έχουν τους σχετικούς νόμους. 

Απο ότι βλέπω προτιμάς να μην μπορούν να εφαρμόσουν ενα dns block  αλλά να μπόρουν να μάθουν τα στοιχεία σου όταν κατεβάζεις μια ταινία και να σου στείλουν τον λογαριασμό όπως στην Γερμανία.

----------


## slow

> Θέλουν αλλά δεν μπορούνε ακόμα, σύντομα όμως θα το καταφέρουν όσο βλέπουν πως τα dns block δεν πιάνουν,   δεν θα είχανε πάτημα να το ψάξουν αν δεν βλέπαμε τζάμπα τα έργα τους που δεν θα πληρώναμε (και καλα) πότε μας να δούμε αλλού.
> Αυτο το ότι θα πρέπει να μας ευχαριστούνε που βλέπουμε τζάμπα τα έργα τους είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο!


Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν να τα κλειδώσουν τα έργα τους και την μουσική τους για να δούμε και εμείς αλλά και οι εταιρίες (αν και ξέρουν μάλλον, αλλά θέλουν να κυνηγούν μάγισσες του internet) ποια είναι επιτέλους αυτά τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη από την πειρατεία που νομίζουν ότι χάνουν.




> Αν ενα κατάστημα πουλάει μαϊμού προϊόντα ή κλεμμένα τότε πέφτει λουκέτο


'Έτσι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, αλλά *κλείνουν το κατάστημα όχι την πρόσβαση σε αυτό*. Δεν μπορεί να κόψουν τα λεωφορεία, το μετρό τους δρόμους τα πεζοδρόμια επειδή περνάν από εκεί, ας αποκλείσουν αύριο και την Αριστοτέλους γιατί πουλάνε μαϊμού γυαλιά εκεί και λαθραία τσιγάρα.
Και πόσο μάλιστα όλα αυτά επειδή το διατάσσει μια "επιτροπή".

----------


## stelios4711

> Δεν είναι παράνομη η Google,  απλά η Google δεν θέλει να συνεργαστεί με την Κινέζικες αρχές, όποτε σύμφωνα με τους νόμους στην Κίνα δεν μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσίες στην Κίνα.


Το ίδιο λέμε. Εκεί μια επιτροπή αποφάσισε για το «καλό» του λαού, ερήμην της βούλησης του ότι η Google δεν μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσίες αν δεν συνεργαστεί μαζί της.
Εδώ μια μια επιτροπή αποφάσισε για το «καλό» του λαού, ερήμην της βούλησης του ότι οι υπερσύνδεσμοι στο Internet είναι παράνομοι και με αυτό σαν πρόφαση μπορούν να απαγορεύουν την πρόσβαση όπου θέλουν.
Όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε ότι καμία από τις παραπάνω σελίδες δεν φιλοξενεί αρχεία αλλά συνδέσμους. Λίγο τους ενδιαφέρουν όμως αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## sdikr

> Μακάρι να τα καταφέρουν να τα κλειδώσουν τα έργα τους και την μουσική τους για να δούμε και εμείς αλλά και οι εταιρίες (αν και ξέρουν μάλλον, αλλά θέλουν να κυνηγούν μάγισσες του internet) ποια είναι επιτέλους αυτά τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη από την πειρατεία που νομίζουν ότι χάνουν.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Έτσι σε αυτό έχεις δίκιο, αλλά *κλείνουν το κατάστημα όχι την πρόσβαση σε αυτό*. Δεν μπορεί να κόψουν τα λεωφορεία, το μετρό τους δρόμους τα πεζοδρόμια επειδή περνάν από εκεί, ας αποκλείσουν αύριο και την Αριστοτέλους γιατί πουλάνε μαϊμού γυαλιά εκεί και λαθραία τσιγάρα.
> Και πόσο μάλιστα όλα αυτά επειδή το διατάσσει μια "επιτροπή".





> Το ίδιο λέμε. Εκεί μια επιτροπή αποφάσισε για το «καλό» του λαού, ερήμην της βούλησης του ότι η Google δεν μπορεί να παρέχει υπηρεσίες αν δεν συνεργαστεί μαζί της.
> Εδώ μια μια επιτροπή αποφάσισε για το «καλό» του λαού, ερήμην της βούλησης του ότι οι υπερσύνδεσμοι στο Internet είναι παράνομοι και με αυτό σαν πρόφαση μπορούν να απαγορεύουν την πρόσβαση όπου θέλουν.
> Όλοι μας γνωρίζουμε ότι καμία από τις παραπάνω σελίδες δεν φιλοξενεί αρχεία αλλά συνδέσμους. Λίγο τους ενδιαφέρουν όμως αυτές οι λεπτομέρειες.


Ολοι ξέρουμε πως αυτοί που έχουν τις σελίδες αυτές  ξέρουνε οτι αυτό που κάνουνε είναι παράνομο.
Αν ήταν το κατάστημα εδώ στην Ελλάδα θα το είχανε κλείσει,      απο την στιγμή που είναι σε άλλη χώρα που δεν υπάρχουν συμφωνίες δεν μπορούν να το κλείσουν. 
Αλήθεια γιατί να μην μπορούμε να φέρουμε ότι θέλουμε απο το εξωτερικό αλλά υπάρχουν τελωνεία; καθώς και απαγορευμένα πράγματα;

----------


## eyw

> ... Φυσικά και τους εμποδίζει η υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία,  εδώ πχ στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν ούτε να ζητήσουν στοιχεία αυτού που κατέβασε κάτι,  στην Γερμανία μπορούν,  σύντομα θα το έχουμε και εδώ. ...


η ερώτηση ήταν για κλείδωμα τραγουδιών και ταινιών, όχι για στοιχεία. Εσύ δεν απάντησες γιατί δεν τα κλειδώνουν για να ησυχάσουμε και μεις και το internet και τα πράματα στα οποία υπάρχει φόρος για πάρτη τους. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και εδώ πολύ σύντομα αρχίσουν να στέλνουν μπιλλιετάκια για χιλιάρικα.




> ... Δικό σου είναι όταν λες πως είναι τυχεροί που *τους γίνεται τζάμπα διαφήμιση* ...


ναι και τους ωφελεί τα μάλα. Δεν είπα αυτό: 


> ... Αυτο το ότι θα πρέπει να μας ευχαριστούνε που βλέπουμε *τζάμπα τα έργα τους είναι πραγματικά ανεκτίμητο!* ...


το μόνο *ανεκτίμητο είναι η  παραπληροφόρηση ή 100% ψέμα είναι το τζάμπα,* λες και τα λεφτά των *φόρων στο hardware* και αλλού δεν τα τσεπώνουν αλλά τα επιστρέφουν στους χρήστες ή δίνουν στα συσίτια και στην εκκλησία.






> ... σήμερα στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν να ζητήσουν στοιχεία για αυτόν που κατέβασε, όποτε λογικό είναι να το παίζουμε τρελίτσα,   *δεν μπορούν ακόμα να ζητήσουν στοιχεία* ή να κλείσουν σελίδες που είναι σε χώρες που δεν έχουν τους σχετικούς νόμους. ...


δεν παίζω τρελίτσα, μιλούσα για site, όχι για users:



> ... Αν κάποιo *site* βάζει πράγματι βάζει σπασμένες κόπιες τότε ας στείλουν εξώδικα, τον Κούγια, τα κανάλια κλπ. ...


Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι του χρόνου ή και μέσα στο 2019 θα αλλάξουν οι νόμοι και θα μπορούν να ζητούν και να παίρνουν τα πάντα.





> ... Απο ότι βλέπω προτιμάς να μην μπορούν να εφαρμόσουν ενα dns block  αλλά να μπόρουν να μάθουν τα στοιχεία σου όταν κατεβάζεις μια ταινία και να σου στείλουν τον λογαριασμό όπως στην Γερμανία.


*εγώ προτιμώ να κλειδώσουν τα ρημάδια τους και να αφήσουν το internet και τον κόσμο ήσυχο.* Είχα γράψει:


> .. θεωρώ ότι πρέπει *να αφήσουν το internet* και DNS και TCP/IP και ISP και το hardware και το firmware και το software *ήσυχο*. ...

----------


## jimmyl

> Βέβαια κάπου εδώ θα πρέπει να εξηγήσουμε τι ακριβώς σημαίνει «νόμιμες» ποιος το αποφασίζει και με βάση ποια συμφέροντα, πχ στην Κίνα δεν είναι νόμιμη η Google αν θέλεις να κάνεις κάποια αναζήτηση μόνο baidu 
> Σε  πείθει η η απόφαση της παρανομίας της Google ; 
> Οι νομοθέτες πρέπει να εναρμονίζονται με τη λαϊκή βούληση και όχι με τα συμφέροντα 2 μεγαλοεταιριών. 
> Αλλιώς ο «νόμος» δεν είναι νόμιμος. Είναι δικτατορία, και εμείς οι πολίτες έχουμε υποχρέωση σύμφωνα  με το σύνταγμα να την καταστείλουμε


 :Respekt:

----------


## sdikr

> η ερώτηση ήταν για κλείδωμα τραγουδιών και ταινιών, όχι για στοιχεία. Εσύ δεν απάντησες γιατί δεν τα κλειδώνουν για να ησυχάσουμε και μεις και το internet και τα πράματα στα οποία υπάρχει φόρος για πάρτη τους. Δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι και εδώ πολύ σύντομα αρχίσουν να στέλνουν μπιλλιετάκια για χιλιάρικα.
> 
> *εγώ προτιμώ να κλειδώσουν τα ρημάδια τους και να αφήσουν το internet και τον κόσμο ήσυχο.* Είχα γράψει:


Πολίτης : Αστυνομία με κλέψανε
Αστυνομία :   Ας προσέχατε  μπορούσατε να τα είχατε κλειδώσει καλύτερα.

----------


## dimyok

Αστυνομία : Καντε οτι κοιμαστε γιατι δεν προκειτε να ερθουμε  :Razz:  Ε το ιδιο περιμενω να κανουν να αφήσουν το internet και τον κόσμο ήσυχο.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> https://thatoneprivacysite.net/simpl...parison-chart/
> Παρακολουθούσα το νήμα, θα το βρω για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον συνάδελφο και από δω.
> 
> 
> _edit: μην χαίρεστε με τα vpn, οι νόμοι που θα ψηφιστούν αύριο από ΕΕ και Ελλάδα και θα έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ, TOR και VPN καθώς και ό,τι κρύβει ή αλλοιώνει τα δεδομένα του browser ή το DNS ή ό,τι δυσκολεύει την καταγραφή των κινήσεων του χρήστη στο ιντερνετ θα είναι παράνομα και θα επισύρει τουλάχιστον 5,000€ πρόστιμο.
> Το άνω όριο θα υπολογίζεται μα βάση όσο θέλει η ΕΔΠΠΙ ή όποιος ............. είναι αύριο και θα συμψηφίζεται με τον φόρο εισοδήματος και ΕΝΦΙΑ από την ΔΟΥ του παρανομούντος._


Ναι καλά, ας ψάχνουν λίστες από dns και να κάθονται να χώνουν πρόστιμα σε τυχαίους πολίτες από Ε.Ε επειδή μπήκαν σε vpn. Ο άλλος μπορεί να μπήκε σε vpn για να έχει πρόσβαση σε papers από τον λογαριασμό του πανεπιστημίου ή του ινστιτούτου που είναι, άλλος μπορεί να χρειάζεται το vpn για εταιρικές δουλειές μέσω internet. Σιγά μην περάσει κάτι τέτοιο, αυτό να δω να περάσει και θα πηδηχτώ από το παράθυρο.

----------


## aiolos.01

Με τα προηγούμενα απλά έβαλα 2-3 εγγραφές στο hosts file. Αλλά αν είναι κάθε τρεις και λίγο να κόβουν οτι θέλουν θα αλλάξω και εγώ το DNS server να τελειώνουμε με αυτή την ιστορία.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## deninho

> Γελάμε  τώρα,  αλλά όταν το κόψιμο θα γίνει όπως το κάνουν στην Κίνα θα μας κοπεί το γέλιο, για την ώρα η εδώ νομοθεσία δεν τους δίνει παραπάνω πολεμοφόδια.


#TERREG σύντομα στο Ευρωκοινοβούλιο. Μετά το Copyright Directive, έρχεται να πάει λίγο πιο μπροστά τις προσπάθειες για τον έλεγχο του διαδικτύου. Κι αυτό δε θα είναι Directive (οδηγία), οπότε θα αφήνει ευχέρεια στο εκάστοτε κράτος να το υιοθετήσει στο περίπου. Μιλάμε για regulation, aka περνάει στην εθνική νομοθεσία αυτούσιο.




> Δεν πληρώνεις αυτά που κατεβάζεις παράνομα,    ο φόρος είναι για το δικαίωμα που σου δίνει ο νόμος να κρατάς αντίγραφο απο αυτό που αγόρασες,  πχ αγόρασες ενα δισκάκι μουσικής, ο νόμος σου δίνει δικαίωμα να κρατήσεις  αντίγραφο για προσωπική σου χρήση, αυτό πληρώνεις με αυτό τον φόρο.


Κάπως έτσι δηλαδή είναι η φάση:

----------


## eyw

> Πολίτης : Αστυνομία με κλέψανε
> Αστυνομία :   Ας προσέχατε  μπορούσατε να τα είχατε κλειδώσει καλύτερα.


Αλλοιώνες την συζήτηση κόβοντας και ράβοντας posts, σκόπιμα ή λόγω φόρτου εργασίας,
ή απαντάς σε μένα με απάντησεις που προορίζονται για άλλον ή άλλους σε διπλανό παράθυρο ή οθόνη,
ή έχεις script με έτοιμα ποστ.

Σε κάθε περίπτωση άξιος ο μισθός σου, εγώ θα σε βοηθάω. Τζάμπα.

----------


## Zus

> https://thatoneprivacysite.net/simpl...parison-chart/
> Παρακολουθούσα το νήμα, θα το βρω για να ευχαριστήσουμε τον συνάδελφο και από δω.
> 
> 
> _edit: μην χαίρεστε με τα vpn, οι νόμοι που θα ψηφιστούν αύριο από ΕΕ και Ελλάδα και θα έχουν αναδρομική ισχύ, TOR και VPN καθώς και ό,τι κρύβει ή αλλοιώνει τα δεδομένα του browser ή το DNS ή ό,τι δυσκολεύει την καταγραφή των κινήσεων του χρήστη στο ιντερνετ θα είναι παράνομα και θα επισύρει τουλάχιστον 5,000€ πρόστιμο.
> Το άνω όριο θα υπολογίζεται μα βάση όσο θέλει η ΕΔΠΠΙ ή όποιος ............. είναι αύριο και θα συμψηφίζεται με τον φόρο εισοδήματος και ΕΝΦΙΑ από την ΔΟΥ του παρανομούντος._


Ευχαριστώ για την λίστα.  :One thumb up:

----------


## fadasma

Ένα μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης για τα κέρδη που χάνουν έχουν και οι δημιουργοί. 
Οι τραγουδιστές δίνουν τα τραγούδια τους σε όλες τις εταιρίες streaming (πχ spotify, apple music) και συμφέρει να πληρώσεις τη συνδρομή. Διάβασα κάπου οτι πλέον έχουν περισσότερα κέρδη από τότε που πουλούσαν τη μουσική σε cd. 
Οι παραγωγοί ταινιών όμως απόφάσισαν να χωριστούν σε στρατόπεδα και για να μπορείς να δεις όλες τις ταινίες, πρέπει να πληρώνεις 5 συνδρομές (netflix, hbo, hulu, fox κλπ) κάτι οπου καταλήγει να είναι ασύμφορο και ο κόσμος αναγκαστικά στρέφεται στην πειρατεία. Συν το οτι βάζουν γεωγραφικούς περιορισμούς και αν ζεις στην ευρώπη και την ελλάδα πρέπει να περιμένεις περισσότερο για να δεις την ταινία. Οπότε πάλι σε οδηγούν στην πειρατεία με torrent ή vpn.

----------


## sdikr

> Αλλοιώνες την συζήτηση κόβοντας και ράβοντας posts, σκόπιμα ή λόγω φόρτου εργασίας,
> ή απαντάς σε μένα με απάντησεις που προορίζονται για άλλον ή άλλους σε διπλανό παράθυρο ή οθόνη,
> ή έχεις script με έτοιμα ποστ.
> 
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση άξιος ο μισθός σου, εγώ θα σε βοηθάω. Τζάμπα.


Δεν αλλιώνω κάτι, σου δείχνω πόσο χαζό είναι το επιχείρημα το να το κλειδώσουν καλύτερα,  ναι σε εσένα απαντάω.


Τα περι μισθου  δεν είναι απλα χαζα αλλά γελοία  :Evil:

----------


## eyw

> Δεν αλλιώνω κάτι, *σου δείχνω πόσο χαζό είναι το επιχείρημα το να το κλειδώσουν καλύτερα*,  ναι σε εσένα απαντάω. ...


δείχνεις πόσο έξυπνο είναι να τα αφήνουν ξεκλείδωτα.
Κλειδώνουμε ότι θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε, σπίτια, παπιά, μηχανές. Ο,τι ισχύει για σπίτια ισχύει και για ταινίες.






> Δεν αλλιώνω κάτι, σου δείχνω πόσο χαζό είναι το επιχείρημα το να το κλειδώσουν καλύτερα,  *ναι σε εσένα απαντάω*. ...


ακόμα και εδώ ? #87



> Quote Originally Posted by eyw  View Post
> γιατί, τους εμποδίζει κανένας ή τους λείπουν τα φράγκα?
> Και όχι μόνον απλό κλείδωμα αλλά με ημερομηνία λήξεως και φορές που θα παιχτεί-προβληθεί.
> Σε κάθε περίπτωση να αφήσουν internet και IT equipment και infrastructure ήσυχα.
> 
> Aυτό δεν είναι δικό μου.
> .
> Φυσικά και τους εμποδίζει η υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία, εδώ πχ στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορούν ούτε να ζητήσουν στοιχεία αυτού που κατέβασε κάτι, στην Γερμανία μπορούν, σύντομα θα το έχουμε και εδώ.

----------


## tsimpouris

> δείχνεις πόσο έξυπνο είναι να τα αφήνουν ξεκλείδωτα.
> Κλειδώνουμε ότι θέλουμε να κρατήσουμε, σπίτια, παπιά, μηχανές. Ο,τι ισχύει για σπίτια ισχύει και για ταινίες.
> 
> 
> 
> ακόμα και εδώ ? #87


Λογικά θα τρέξουν για υπεράσπιση των προσοπικών δεδομένων δεν γίνεται να παρακολουθούν τι κάνεις... δεν τους πέφτει και λόγος στην τελική!!!

----------


## pelopas1

εγω θα σας πως και ενα αλλο σκανδαλο για το οποιο η αεπι και οποιαδηποτε αεπι η δικαιοσυνη και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος οργανισμος δεν ενδιαφερθηκε
βλεπουμε εδω και 3-4 χρονια παλιες ελληνικες ταινιες που ηταν ασπρομαυρες και τις κανανε εγχρωμες σε στουντιο στην αμερικη
μεχρι στιγμης οσες ταινιες χρωματιστηκαν ΚΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΒΓΕΙ ΣΤΟ ΕΜΠΟΡΙΟ
η σειρα που βγαινανε οι ταινιες μεχρι και πριν το μνημονιο ηταν η εξης
πρωτα σινεμα  μετα απο 1 χρονο το λιγοτερο εβγαιναν στο εμποριο και αφου εβγαιναν στο εμποριο μετα απο 9 μηνες εβγαιναν στην καλωδιακη τηλεροαση
τωρα απλα τις βγαζουν στα καναλια ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΝ να εχουν βγει στο εμποριο
και οπου δυστυχως νταβατζιλιδικα θα πρεπει ο ελληνας θεατης να τις βλεπει στην τηλεοραση
εχει ασχοληθει η δικαιοσυνη με αυτο το ζητημα? εχουμε δικηγορους στο forum να μας απαντησουν γιατι και με ποια νομοθεσια οι συγκεκριμενες ελληνικες ταινιες
δεν εχουν βγει ακομα στο εμποριο εγχρωμες?

----------


## eagle12

Kακουργηματικός νόμος με αναδρομική ισχύ... ολίγον τι επιστημονική φαντασία.
Αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχουμε πια μπει σε μία νέα εποχή του ίντερνετ που αυτή η εποχή κόβει σιγά σιγά το torrenting και γενικά το "πειρατικό" περιεχόμενο.
Ακόμα και εγώ που ήμουν κάποτε φαν, έχω σταματήσει πια...
Αν νομοθετηθεί και ρητή απαγόρευση τότε δεν θα ξανακουμπήσω ποτέ πια στη ζωή μου αλλά δεν θα τους πληρώσω κιόλας συνδρομές κλπ.

Από το όλο θέμα θα χάσουν βέβαια οι πάροχοι πάρα πολλά, καθότι ποιος ιδιώτης, απλός πολίτης θα βάλει 100άρες και 200άρες γραμμές για να βλέπει βιντεάκι στο youtube και να μπαίνει στο facebook, ενημερωτικές σελίδες, κλπ. Ειλικρινά? ΚΑΝΕΙΣ. Μόνο αν το χρησιμοποιείς και για δουλειά.

Θα ανέβουν τα κέρδη των εταιριών? Ελάχιστα, μηδαμινά πιστεύω. Αυτός που δεν έχει μία και δεν πάει σινεμά ή δεν βάζει συνδρομητική tv απλά θα εξακολουθήσει να μην το κάνει. Ως τακτική των εταιριών ως προς το προωθητικό κομμάτι είναι λανθασμένη (βλέπε εμπειρία με πειρατικά windows που δεν κυνήγησε η Microsoft).

Η εμπειρία μου στον χώρο της διαφήμισης λέει ότι το όλο θέμα δυσφήμιση κάνει παρά λύνει το πρόβλημα. Έτσι και αλλιώς ο αριθμός όσων ασχολούνται με το torrenting Κλπ. έχει μειωθεί. 
Πολύς κόσμος έχει βάλει netflix, nova, cosmote tv κλπ. αγοράζει παλιούς δίσκους (το βινύλιο ξαναγύρισε) αγοράζει Mp3.

Tεσπά, για εμένα από την εμπειρία μου τόσα χρόνια στον χώρο της διαφήμισης και των προωθητικών ενεργειών και ιδίως μεγάλων εταιριών είναι λάθος και η σύσταση αυτής της επιτροπής περνάει λάθος μηνύματα. Μην ξεχνάμε ότι έχουμε και μία "αριστερή" κατά τα λεγόμενα κυβέρνηση. Υπέρ του λαού και κατά του κεφαλαίου... λέμε τώρα...

υγ αλλά να μου πεις εδώ υπήρξε διαφημιστής που έβαλε το πιο σπαστικό τραγούδι που έχει παίξει σε διαφήμιση τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια... whats up... ντα νταντα ντα νταντα φρικ νατντανταντα... και πετάς το κινητό από το παράθυρο. Ακούς whats up και αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο. Αλήθεια αυτός που ενέκρινε αυτή την διαφήμιση είναι ακόμα στο πόστο του??? Μήπως μπέρδεψε την διαφήμιση με την δυσφήμιση?

----------


## dimyok

Νομιζω οτι μας εχουν κανει τοσο γιδια πλεον που τιποτα δε χτυπαει . Σιγα σιγα ανεβαζουν τη θερμοκρασια στο βρασιμο ... Εχουμε σοβαρο θεμα με τη φ@σιστερα γιατι αθορυβα αλλαζουν οτιδηποτε νομοθετημα δε τους βολευει . Ειμαστε και οικον. αποικια της Deutsche x@στα δηλαδη ελευθερο το πεδιο για σημεια και τερατα .

----------


## badweed

ας πουμε οτι τα κοβουνε τελειως τα τορρεντς και την "πειρατεια"

πως θα ειναι το μετα ; 

θα τρεχει ο κοσμος να ενημερωθει για το τι παιζει ; εχω βαρεθει να καταβαζω και να σβηνω αηδιες .

αν καποτε ηταν 1 στα 50 κατι αξιο προσοχης ,  στο σημερα ειναι 1 στα 1000 και πολυ μπορει να λεω. 

το πρωτο πραγμα που περιμενω οτι θα γινει , ειναι οτι θα σταματησουν/με αυτοι που κατεβαζουν να δινουν προσοχη στο τι κυκλοφορει , και εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι οι ιδιοι που μπριζωνουν τους πελατες των "ψυχαγωγικων" μεσων με το τι κυκλοφορει και το τι μπορει να αξιζει ωστε να πανε να το δουνε . 
πως θα ενημερωνεται ο κοσμος ; απο τα βραβεια που δινουν στους εαυτους τους ;

αλλο επομενο ειναι πως η αγορα σκληρων δισκων θα κατατροπωθει ή τουλαχιστων θα μετριαστει σε αυτους που τραβανε δικα τους βιντεο .
οι υψηλες ταχυτητες δεν θα εχουν και πολυ νοημα οποτε και εκει και θα υπαρξει μια συρικνωση της αγορας . 

ο κοσμος θα βρει αλλα πραγματα να ασχολειται και ισως απαγκιστρωθει λιγο απο την παθητικη θεση του θεατη με αποτελεσμα να χασουν απηχηση και οι πολιτικες που υποθαλπτονται στις παραγωγες του κινηματογραφου αλλα και της μουσικης. 

χεχε , ειναι πραγματι αυτο που θελουν οι εταιριες ; 

εγω νομιζω οτι δεν συμφερει τις ιδιες τις εταιριες που παραγουν ή οικειοποιουνται οπτικοακουστικο υλικο να κοψουν τα τορρεντσ. 
αντιθετως ,θεωρω αυτες τις κινησεις κινητρο για να μας οδηγουν σε φρενηρη ασχολια υπο τον φοβο μην χασουμε την προσβαση  

ηδη πλεον , μεγαλο μερος του κοσμου εχει καλυψει  το τι θα ηθελε να δει , και ασχολειται με το τι κυκλοφορει απο βαριεστημαρα και λογο της ευκολιας που μπορει να αποκτησει προσβαση . 

εκτος των αλλων , υπαρχουν πλεον πολλα ιδιωτικα δημοσια βιντεο με πολυ ανωτερο περιεχομενο απο οτι τα μιντιακα μεσα προσφερουν (επι πληρωμη ή και δωρεαν ) . και διασκεδαστικα και ενημερωτικα .

αν σταματησουν τα τορρεντς , δεν θα δουμε για αλλη μια φορα οτι ολα γινονται για το χρημα 
δεν θα δουμε οτι οι δυναμεις του δικαιου (τους) εχουν αλλη μια επιτυχια χρησιμοποιοντας τον απο μηχανης θεο  
δεν θα δουμε τις υπεροπλιες της τεχνολογιας και της συστηματικοποιησης να σκιαζουν τον απλο κοσμακη . 
δεν θα ακουσουμε στα τραγουδια την κονσερβοποιηση του ηχου χωρις στιχο . 
δεν θα ακουσουμε στην ραπ τα ντραγκς τα γκανια και τα γκομενακια να ειναι το κεντρο του κοσμου . 
δεν θα δουμε τον καλλιτεχνη να τρεχει να προλαβει την φιλτραρισμενη φωνη του για να κερδισει την παρασταση . 

σιγα τα ωα

----------


## Tzitziloni

Και πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί για να μπορεί κάποιος να κατεβάζει, για παράδειγμα, torrents; 

Πάνω στο κόστος της συνδρομής internet προστίθεται τώρα και το κόστος vpn. κοκ κοκ.

----------


## stelios4711

> Και πόσο θα πάει το μαλλί για να μπορεί κάποιος να κατεβάζει, για παράδειγμα, torrents; 
> 
> Πάνω στο κόστος της συνδρομής internet προστίθεται τώρα και το κόστος vpn. κοκ κοκ.


Το έχω πει και άλλες φορές σαν λύση
Θα μπορούσαν αν ήθελαν να βάλουν +5€ στο κόστος συνδρομής internet και να μας αφήνουν να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε 
Και εμείς θα ήμασταν ευχαριστημένοι θα γλιτώναμε VPN κλπ και αυτοί θα έβγαζαν λεφτά χωρίς στην ουσία να  πουλάνε τίποτα.
Σκεφτείτε ότι το netflix βγάζει κέρδος με αυτά τα λεφτά αλλά χρειάζεται να συντηρεί και servers για streaming να βάζει υπότιτλους να έχει τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη κλπ κλπ

----------


## Zus

> Το έχω πει και άλλες φορές σαν λύση
> Θα μπορούσαν αν ήθελαν να βάλουν +5€ στο κόστος συνδρομής internet και να μας αφήνουν να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε 
> Και εμείς θα ήμασταν ευχαριστημένοι θα γλιτώναμε VPN κλπ και αυτοί θα έβγαζαν λεφτά χωρίς στην ουσία να  πουλάνε τίποτα.
> Σκεφτείτε ότι το netflix βγάζει κέρδος με αυτά τα λεφτά αλλά χρειάζεται να συντηρεί και servers για streaming να βάζει υπότιτλους να έχει τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη κλπ κλπ


Ίσως εάν έστρεφαν την τεχνολογία torrent υπέρ τους, με κάποια στρατηγική να κέρδιζαν πολλά περισσότερα από το ανούσιο κυνήγι των τελευταίων δύο δεκαετιών. 

Δεν χρειάζεται πάντως να μπει χαράτσι σε όλους ανεξαιρέτως. Έχει ήδη συμβεί ένα "πραξικόπημα" στο θέμα αυτό, με ένα σωρό χαράτσια με το έτσι θέλω που τα πληρώνουμε όλοι μας. Δεν χρειάζεται να συνεχίζουμε στον ίδιο λάθος δρόμο.

----------


## stelios4711

Αν δεν μπει σε όλους και στέλνουν ραβασάκια μόνο σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ξαναρχόμαστε στη υπάρχουσα κατάσταση 
5€ τα δίνει ευχαρίστως ο τελικός χρήστης έτσι και αλλιώς είτε για γρηγορότερη σύνδεση είτε filehoster είτε για VPN και είναι επίσης ΤΕΡΣΤΙΟ έσοδο για τις εταιρίες. Αν υποθέσουμε με συντηρητικά νούμερα ότι έχει 1 εκατομμύριο συνδέσεις η Ελλάδα βγαίνουν 5 εκατομμύρια/μήνα από το τίποτα, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο μαζεύονται κάτι δις κάθε μήνα. Και γλιτώνουν μισθούς από φοροεισπράκτορες τύπου ΑΕΠΙ και από δικηγόρους κλπ άρα επιπλέον κέρδη. 
Αλλά ούτε καν θα τη συζητήσουν μια τέτοια πρόταση καθώς δεν τους αρκούν τα δις θέλουν τρις ε άι στο διάολο

----------


## sdikr

> Το έχω πει και άλλες φορές σαν λύση
> Θα μπορούσαν αν ήθελαν να βάλουν +5€ στο κόστος συνδρομής internet και να μας αφήνουν να κατεβάζουμε ότι θέλουμε 
> Και εμείς θα ήμασταν ευχαριστημένοι θα γλιτώναμε VPN κλπ και αυτοί θα έβγαζαν λεφτά χωρίς στην ουσία να  πουλάνε τίποτα.
> Σκεφτείτε ότι το netflix βγάζει κέρδος με αυτά τα λεφτά αλλά χρειάζεται να συντηρεί και servers για streaming να βάζει υπότιτλους να έχει τηλεφωνική υποστήριξη κλπ κλπ


έχεις δει πόσο χρεώνουν οι *διάφορες* υπηρεσίες streaming;  ή απλα λες ενα νούμερο που θα σε βόλευε;

----------


## uncharted

> Αν δεν μπει σε όλους και στέλνουν ραβασάκια μόνο σε αυτούς που κατεβάζουν ξαναρχόμαστε στη υπάρχουσα κατάσταση 
> 5€ τα δίνει ευχαρίστως ο τελικός χρήστης έτσι και αλλιώς είτε για γρηγορότερη σύνδεση είτε filehoster είτε για VPN και είναι επίσης ΤΕΡΣΤΙΟ έσοδο για τις εταιρίες. Αν υποθέσουμε με συντηρητικά νούμερα ότι έχει 1 εκατομμύριο συνδέσεις η Ελλάδα βγαίνουν 5 εκατομμύρια/μήνα από το τίποτα, σε παγκόσμιο επίπεδο μαζεύονται κάτι δις κάθε μήνα. Και γλιτώνουν μισθούς από φοροεισπράκτορες τύπου ΑΕΠΙ και από δικηγόρους κλπ άρα επιπλέον κέρδη. 
> Αλλά ούτε καν θα τη συζητήσουν μια τέτοια πρόταση καθώς δεν τους αρκούν τα δις θέλουν τρις ε άι στο διάολο


€5 δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό νούμερο, εκτός ίσως αν αποκτήσουν 7+ δις πελάτες (δηλαδή όσο και ο πληθυσμός της γης).

Δεδομένου ότι πολλοί μένουν σε slums (ούτε λόγος για ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, πόσο μάλλον ADSL), αυτό δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό...

Το Netflix κοστίζει τα διπλά και μπαίνει μέσα με τα μπούνια:

https://uproxx.com/tv/netflix-bleedi...-billion-debt/
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/22/netf...-new-debt.html

Anyway, το πρόβλημα IMHO εδώ πέρα είναι ότι βρίσκουν διάφορες προφάσεις (από πειρατεία μέχρι "protect the children") για να περιορίσουν προσωπικές ελευθερίες λάου-λάου (να σιγοβράζει ο βάτραχος).

Το πρόβλημα σίγουρα δεν είναι αν θα δούμε τα SJW σκουπίδια του Hollywood... ούτε τσάμπα πλέον δεν αξίζουν. Πραγματικά τέτοια λύσσα για προπαγάνδα δεν την καταλαβαίνω (και σε μερικές δεκαετίες η νέα υπερδύναμη θα είναι η Κίνα, οπότε θα γείρει προς τα εκεί η πλάστιγγα της ιδεολογικής ηγεμονίας στο "entertainment").

----------


## Dark Demis

> Τότε, αφού είναι σάπιες γιατί τις κατεβάζουν;


απο βαρεμαρα....... εγώ σπάνια βλέπω ταινίες (πλέον δεν αξίζουν) αλλά ένας φίλος τι κάνει........ κατεβάζει καμία 20 οτι νεο βγήκε...... και βλέπει μια και αυτη την παρατάει πλεον... και αν κατι αξίζει πάει cinema...........(πχ για την capten marvel πηγε δεν κατέβασε τπτ)

----------


## stelios4711

> έχεις δει πόσο χρεώνουν οι *διάφορες* υπηρεσίες streaming;  ή απλα λες ενα νούμερο που θα σε βόλευε;


 Εννοείται ότι δεν θα πάρουμε σαν παράδειγμα μια ελληνική εταιρία με υπηρεσίες streaming καθώς:
α) είναι λίγες οι συνδέσεις internet η Ελλάδα είναι μικρή χώρα ενώ αν βγει νόμος για τις εταιρίες πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων θα είναι παγκόσμιος 
β) αυτές τι λίγες συνδέσεις τις μοιράζονται 3 εταιρίες ενώ αυτοί θα έχουν μονοπώλιο
γ) ούτε οι μισοί δεν έχουν IPTV ενώ το "χαράτσι" θα το πληρώνουν όλοι, είτε κατεβάζουν είτε όχι, όπως αυτό που μπήκε στα CD/DVD/HDD το πληρώνουν όλοι άσχετα με το τι γράφουν σε αυτά
Το netflix κοστίζει 8€ και πουλάει και κάποια υπηρεσία έχει έξοδα υπάλληλους servers κλπ , αυτοί δεν θα πουλάνε τίποτα θα είναι καθαρό κέρδος 




> €5 δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό νούμερο, εκτός ίσως αν αποκτήσουν 7+ δις πελάτες (δηλαδή όσο και ο πληθυσμός της γης).
> 
> Δεδομένου ότι πολλοί μένουν σε slums (ούτε λόγος για ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα, πόσο μάλλον ADSL), αυτό δεν είναι ρεαλιστικό...
> 
> Το Netflix κοστίζει τα διπλά και μπαίνει μέσα με τα μπούνια:
> 
> https://uproxx.com/tv/netflix-bleedi...-billion-debt/
> https://www.cnbc.com/2018/10/22/netf...-new-debt.html
> 
> ...


Γιατί να πληρώνουν 7 δις; άμα πληρώνει δηλαδή ο 1 δις δεν τους φτάνει; 5 δις το μήνα καθαρά κάθε μήνα για πάντα λίγα είναι; έλεος ρε παιδιά 60 δις το χρόνο *καθαρά* δε βγάζουν η google και η apple μαζί  και αν βγάζουν αυτοί τουλάχιστον δουλεύουν κάτι δίνουν οι άλλοι δεν θα δίνουν τίποτα λέμε

----------


## uncharted

> Γιατί να πληρώνουν 7 δις; άμα πληρώνει δηλαδή ο 1 δις δεν τους φτάνει; 5 δις το μήνα καθαρά κάθε μήνα για πάντα λίγα είναι; έλεος ρε παιδιά 60 δις το χρόνο *καθαρά* δε βγάζουν η google και η apple μαζί  και αν βγάζουν αυτοί τουλάχιστον δουλεύουν κάτι δίνουν οι άλλοι δεν θα δίνουν τίποτα λέμε


Πείσε πρώτα το 1 δις και βλέπουμε, γιατί το Netflix (που θυμίζει Ελλάδα με το χρέος του) με το ζόρι έχει πείσει 139 μύρια κόσμου:

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/17/m...-q4/index.html

Εμένα πάντως δεν θα με πείσεις να πλερώνω ένα τάληρο παραπάνω (ήδη πληρώνω τόσους φόρους) για να σου σερβίρουν εσένα γλυκανάλατες SJW μπούρδες...

Μετά θα βρεθεί κανάς άλλος και θα σου πει χώσε άλλο ένα ταληράκι για να μην πληρώνουν οι κονσολάδες συνδρομές τύπου XBL Gold, PS+, PS Now, Game Pass. Γιατί όχι;

Τι είπες, δεν παίζεις video games;;; Ε στα τέτοια μας, αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν.  :Smile:

----------


## Zus

> Πείσε πρώτα το 1 δις και βλέπουμε, γιατί το Netflix (που θυμίζει Ελλάδα με το χρέος του) με το ζόρι έχει πείσει 139 μύρια κόσμου:
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2019/01/17/m...-q4/index.html
> 
> Εμένα πάντως δεν θα με πείσεις να πλερώνω ένα τάληρο παραπάνω (ήδη πληρώνω τόσους φόρους) για να σου σερβίρουν εσένα γλυκανάλατες SJW μπούρδες...
> 
> Μετά θα βρεθεί κανάς άλλος και θα σου πει χώσε άλλο ένα ταληράκι για να μην πληρώνουν οι κονσολάδες συνδρομές τύπου XBL Gold, PS+, PS Now, Game Pass. Γιατί όχι;
> 
> Τι είπες, δεν παίζεις video games;;; Ε στα τέτοια μας, αποφασίζομεν και διατάσσομεν.


Με τόσους φόρους που έχουν περάσει για να τα κάνουν σαμπάνιες κάποιοι απατεώνες, με σίγουρα κέρδη σε κάθε πώληση συγκεκριμένων προιόντων, έχεις δώσει πολλά περισσότερα από 5 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και μάντεψε, δεν σε ρώτησε κανείς  :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -

Σκάνδαλο ενός αιώνα στην ΑΕΠΙ: «Τρύπα» 50 εκατ. ευρώ μόνο σε 4 χρόνια

----------


## Basilhs23_

> υγ αλλά να μου πεις εδώ υπήρξε διαφημιστής που έβαλε το πιο σπαστικό τραγούδι που έχει παίξει σε διαφήμιση τα τελευταία 10 χρόνια... whats up... ντα νταντα ντα νταντα φρικ νατντανταντα... και πετάς το κινητό από το παράθυρο. Ακούς whats up και αλλάζεις πεζοδρόμιο. Αλήθεια αυτός που ενέκρινε αυτή την διαφήμιση είναι ακόμα στο πόστο του??? Μήπως μπέρδεψε την διαφήμιση με την δυσφήμιση?


Ακριβώς τα ίδια με εσένα κάνω και εγώ, όποτε βάζει διαφήμιση χαμηλώνω τον ήχο το συντομότερο, δεν αντέχω να ακούω άλλο αυτή την διαφήμιση μου έρχεται να πετάξω τον κοντρόλ και να σπάσω την τηλεόραση. Απορώ ποιο μυαλό σκέφτηκε να βάλει τέτοιο τραγούδι.

- - - Updated - - -




> ας πουμε οτι τα κοβουνε τελειως τα τορρεντς και την "πειρατεια"
> 
> πως θα ειναι το μετα ; 
> 
> θα τρεχει ο κοσμος να ενημερωθει για το τι παιζει ; εχω βαρεθει να καταβαζω και να σβηνω αηδιες .
> 
> αν καποτε ηταν 1 στα 50 κατι αξιο προσοχης ,  στο σημερα ειναι 1 στα 1000 και πολυ μπορει να λεω. 
> 
> το πρωτο πραγμα που περιμενω οτι θα γινει , ειναι οτι θα σταματησουν/με αυτοι που κατεβαζουν να δινουν προσοχη στο τι κυκλοφορει , και εχω την εντυπωση οτι ειναι οι ιδιοι που μπριζωνουν τους πελατες των "ψυχαγωγικων" μεσων με το τι κυκλοφορει και το τι μπορει να αξιζει ωστε να πανε να το δουνε . 
> ...


Μην θεωρείς σίγουρο τι μπορεί να γίνει. Εγώ ανήκω στα άτομα που; 

α. Ποτέ δεν είχα πάθος με τραγουδιστές, συγκροτήματα, τραγούδια κτλ.
β. Ποτέ δεν είχα ενδιαφέρον με τα αντίστοιχα στον χώρο του κινηματογράφου.
γ. Ποτέ δεν είχα ενδιαφέρον  να μαθαίνω τι νέο κυκλοφορεί, να ψάξω να το ακούσω ή να το δω.
δ. Περιοριζόμουν μόνο στο τηλεοπτικό πρόγραμμα, και αργότερα youtube.
ε. Από τα παραπάνω βγαίνει ένα συμπέρασμα παρόμοιο με αυτό που λες.

Παρόλα αυτά, έχω μερικούς φίλους που κάνουν ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από τα α) εως ε). Πηγαίνουν και cinema, κυνηγάνε οτι μπορούν δωρεάν από διάφορες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και κάτι σελίδες, ψαχουλεύονται και από torrents. Πολλές φορές απορούνε που δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να βλέπω ταινίες κτλ. Αν κόψεις τελείως την πειρατία και το τζάμπα, πιστεύω σίγουρα οτι θα επηρεαστούν, δεν θα την παλέψουν και θα κοιτάξουν να πληρώνουν και να στραφούν στην "νόμιμη" οδό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μια χαρά θα βγάλουν τα λεφτά τους όλοι εμπλεκόμενοι.

----------


## uncharted

> Με τόσους φόρους που έχουν περάσει για να τα κάνουν σαμπάνιες κάποιοι απατεώνες, με σίγουρα κέρδη σε κάθε πώληση συγκεκριμένων προιόντων, έχεις δώσει πολλά περισσότερα από 5 ευρώ τον μήνα. Και μάντεψε, δεν σε ρώτησε κανείς 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Σκάνδαλο ενός αιώνα στην ΑΕΠΙ: «Τρύπα» 50 εκατ. ευρώ μόνο σε 4 χρόνια


Δεν το επικροτώ όμως, ούτε ζητάω να το πάνε ένα βήμα παραπέρα (slippery slope).

Πάντως με τόσες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες ΑΝ υπήρχε lobbying θα το είχαν κάνει ήδη. Και πίστεψε με, θέλουν να ρουφάς την προπαγάνδα τους με το... χωνί (ούτε καν καλαμάκι).

Για να μην το έχουν κάνει, μάλλον δεν αρκεί το ταληράκι... ποιός θα το πρωτομοιραστεί; Netflix; Hulu; Disney; Είναι πολλοί...

Οι της ΑΕΠΙ είναι για δήμευση και ισόβια (μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο). Έλα όμως που έχουν τρελές άκρες (και χρήμα). Το networking μετράει πολύ σε ένα κοινωνικό είδος.

Το να αρπάζεις δια της βίας λίγα από πολλούς δίνει τεράστια ισχύ, αλλά δεν θα το επικροτήσουμε κιόλας. Ειδάλλως να ζητήσω κι εγώ 1 cent από κάθε Έλληνα (θα λείψει σε κάποιον?) και στο τέλος να έχω €100.000 από το πουθενά. Ωραίο, ε;

ΥΓ: Έχει αναρωτηθεί ποτέ κανείς εδώ μέσα γιατί δεν ακούμε στα μέσα σχεδόν ποτέ για πειρατεία στα e-books; Όλο ταινίες/μουσική/σειρές έχει το πρόγραμμα... ζω για την ημέρα που ο κόσμος θα το ρίξει στην μόρφωση, έστω και με πειρατικά βιβλία (και όχι, δεν εννοώ το Fifty Shades of Grey).

Αυτή η μέρα όμως δεν θα έρθει ποτέ για τις μάζες (μάντεψε γιατί). Αποχαύνωση/άρτος και θεάματα.




> Παρόλα αυτά, έχω μερικούς φίλους που κάνουν ακριβώς τα αντίθετα από τα α) εως ε). Πηγαίνουν και cinema, κυνηγάνε οτι μπορούν δωρεάν από διάφορες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες και κάτι σελίδες, ψαχουλεύονται και από torrents. *Πολλές φορές απορούνε που δεν ενδιαφέρομαι να βλέπω ταινίες κτλ*. Αν κόψεις τελείως την πειρατία και το τζάμπα, πιστεύω σίγουρα οτι θα επηρεαστούν, δεν θα την παλέψουν και θα κοιτάξουν να πληρώνουν και να στραφούν στην "νόμιμη" οδό. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση μια χαρά θα βγάλουν τα λεφτά τους όλοι εμπλεκόμενοι.


Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Οι χρυσές εποχές του Hollywood έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί. Βγαίνουν σήμερα ταινίες που έχουν να πουν "κάτι" στον θεατή; (βλ. Matrix, V for Vendetta)

Ο εθισμένος (βλ. binge watching) δεν μπορεί να σε καταλάβει, για αυτό απορεί πως αντέχεις... και μια χαρά θα τα σκάσει για την δόση του μόλις σφίξουν τα λουριά, όσο και να σκούζει. Τον άφησαν τόσα χρόνια ελεύθερο να εθίζεται (η πρώτη δόση δωρεάν, σαν τα βαποράκια) και τώρα ήρθε η ώρα της πληρωμής.

Πραγματικά η συζήτηση μου θυμίζει σαν να αύξησαν τον φόρο στην ζάχαρη, ο κόσμος να ουρλιάζει για την αύξηση, αντί να ασχοληθεί με την ουσία (ότι δηλαδή η ζάχαρη είναι ένα σκουπίδι με σκοπό τον εθισμό, που δεν αξίζει ούτε τζάμπα να στο προσφέρουν). Όπου ζάχαρη βάλε ότι άλλο βλαπτικό θες.

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Δεν είσαι ο μόνος. Οι χρυσές εποχές του Hollywood έχουν περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί. Βγαίνουν σήμερα ταινίες που έχουν να πουν "κάτι" στον θεατή; (βλ. Matrix, V for Vendetta)
> 
> Ο εθισμένος (βλ. binge watching) δεν μπορεί να σε καταλάβει, για αυτό απορεί πως αντέχεις... και μια χαρά θα τα σκάσει για την δόση του μόλις σφίξουν τα λουριά, όσο και να σκούζει. Τον άφησαν τόσα χρόνια ελεύθερο να εθίζεται (η πρώτη δόση δωρεάν, σαν τα βαποράκια) και τώρα ήρθε η ώρα της πληρωμής.
> 
> Πραγματικά η συζήτηση μου θυμίζει σαν να αύξησαν τον φόρο στην ζάχαρη, ο κόσμος να ουρλιάζει για την αύξηση, αντί να ασχοληθεί με την ουσία (ότι δηλαδή η ζάχαρη είναι ένα σκουπίδι με σκοπό τον εθισμό, που δεν αξίζει ούτε τζάμπα να στο προσφέρουν). Όπου ζάχαρη βάλε ότι άλλο βλαπτικό θες.


Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στο Hollywood, αλλά πολλοί λένε αυτό που είπες και εσύ, μου το λένε και οι φίλοι μου, οι περισσότερες ταινίες είναι μάπα, αλλά αυτοί πριν τις κρίνουν αν είναι μάπα θέλουνε να τα δούνε όλα και να κρατήσουν αυτές που θεωρούν καλές..... οι μόνες ταινίες που μου αρέσουν είναι ταινίες πολεμικών τεχνών από του 50 μέχρι αρχών 80, το youtube έχει άπειρες, από εκεί και πέρα μόνο anime βλέπω  :Smile:

----------


## D_J_V

Πραγματικά καταλαβαίνω πως κάποιοι νιώθουν πολυ γουαου που κατεβάζουν 30-40GB τον μήνα σε παράνομα αλλά αν ΔΕΝ ειναι καποιος φοιτητής ή άνεργος (που μπορώ να δώσω κάποια δικαιολογία ) ειναι πλέον βλακεία να το κανεις !!
Θέλω να δω σειρες ;;
Εχω λιώσει το Netflix 
Αν τελειώσουν οκ μπορει να το σκεφτώ να κατεβάσω κατι  αν εχω χρονο
Θέλω να δω μια ταινία ;
Την νοικιάζω απο iTunes στην μισή τιμη του σινεμα και το βλέπω σπίτι μου ή παω σινεμα ρε φιλε για φουλ θέαμα σε ημέρα 1+1
Δηλαδή πρεπει να δειτε όλη την σαβούρα σε ταινία που κυκλοφορεί ;;
5-6 αξίζουν τον χρονο πλέον 
Θέλω να ακούσω μουσική τα πάντα ;
Spotify (free & pro)
Φτάνει με τα VPN και τις κακές κοπιες αφου οι πιο πολλοι κατεβάζουν μεχρι και CAM ή KOREA DVDRIP
My 2 cents

----------


## uncharted

> Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται στο Hollywood, αλλά πολλοί λένε αυτό που είπες και εσύ, μου το λένε και οι φίλοι μου, *οι περισσότερες ταινίες είναι μάπα, αλλά αυτοί πριν τις κρίνουν αν είναι μάπα θέλουνε να τα δούνε όλα* και να κρατήσουν αυτές που θεωρούν καλές..... οι μόνες ταινίες που μου αρέσουν είναι ταινίες πολεμικών τεχνών από του 50 μέχρι αρχών 80, το youtube έχει άπειρες, από εκεί και πέρα μόνο anime βλέπω


Τότε μάλλον δεν εκτιμάνε τον χρόνο τους. Χρόνος > χρήμα.

Εγώ τελευταία φορά που πήγα cinema απλά έκλαψα 2 ώρες από την ζωή μου... τα εισιτήρια ήταν κερασμένα από παρέα (δεν ήθελα να τους στεναχωρήσω, αλλά στο τέλος ξενερώσαμε όλοι που χάσαμε τον χρόνο μας).

Ούτε τα reviews μου λένε κάτι πλέον (από το IMDB score την πατήσαμε).

----------


## Zus

> Δεν το επικροτώ όμως, ούτε ζητάω να το πάνε ένα βήμα παραπέρα (slippery slope).


Το πρόβλημα είναι πως το έχουν πάει ήδη πολλά βήματα παραπέρα δεν καταλαβαίνω πως παραξενεύεσαι τόσο από τα 5 ευρώ. Δεν μπορώ ούτε να διανοηθώ πόσα χρήματα έχουν κερδίσει από κάθε αγορά που πραγματοποιείται. Από αέρα κοπανιστό γεννάνε χρήματα. Τέτοιο κόλπα πρέπει να τα ζηλεύουν και οι τραπεζίτες.

Και αναρωτιέμαι αν υπάρχει ο παραμικρός έλεγχος για το που πάνε αυτά τα χρήματα. Ποιος τα μαζεύει, ποιος τα διαχειρίζεται? Πως μοιράζονται, επιστρέφεται κάτι στον πολίτη μέσω προγραμμάτων, μέσω επενδύσεων ή τα μαγαρίζουν οι μπατζανάκηδες μεταξύ τους?

Έχει γίνει κάποιος εξονυχιστικός έλεγχος για την ΑΕΠΙ που μας κουνούσε το δάχτυλο δεκαετίες? Αυτοούς που κάνουν κουμάντο τώρα, η ΑΕΠΙ ή κι εγώ δεν ξέρω ποιοι, τους ξεσκίζουν στους ελέγχους για να μην βρεθούμε προ εκπλήξεως σε λίγα χρόνια? Ή θα πέσουμε ξανά κάποια στιγμή από τα σύννεφα?

Εύκολα μιλάμε για τον "πειρατή" που τα θέλει όλα τζάμπα, αλλά δεν βλέπω ίδια ευαισθησία για τους μπατζανάκηδες που τα θέλουν... όλα.

----------


## Aurumnus

> βρε πόσα sites που δεν γνωρίζουμε.. thanks...


Αυτό ακριβώς σκέφτηκα και εγώ!  :Very Happy: 


Πάντως έχουν πάρει φόρα. Ζόρικα τα πράγματα και θα ζορίσουν και άλλο.

----------


## dimyok

Spotify premium ειχα  . Επισης εχω συνδρομες . Αλλα η @τανα η apple δεν προκειτε να δει ΠΟΤΕ cent απο μενα .

----------


## eyw

Ετσι όπως πάνε τα πράματα η (όποια) πειρατεία και τα "πνευματικά" "δικαιώματα" (=νταβατζηλίκια) φαίνεται ότι είναι τελειωμένη υπόθεση.
Σε 2-3 χρόνια το με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο θέμα θα έχει λήξει και ξεχαστεί.

Θα ήθελα την γνώμη σας, ποιό λέτε ότι θα είναι το επόμενο βήμα (ΕΕ και κυβερνήσεων) μετά την πειρατεία?
Μαντεύω ότι θα είναι τα fake news ή ότι θα θεωρείται τότε fake.

----------


## Basilhs23_

Τις πηγές που παράγουν ή αναδημοσιεύουν fake news καλά θα κάνουν να τις κυνηγήσουν αλύπητα και δίχως έλεος, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχει παραγίνει το κακό. Φτάνει βέβαια να μην εξισωθεί με "fake new" η έκφραση προσωπικής γνώμης/άποψης για ένα θέμα ή η διατύπωση εκτίμησης/πρόβλεψης για κάτι μελλοντικό με επιχειρήματα ή μη, τότε θα μιλάμε πραγματικά για κάτι πολύ άσχημο.

----------


## badweed

> Τις πηγές που παράγουν ή αναδημοσιεύουν fake news καλά θα κάνουν να τις κυνηγήσουν αλύπητα και δίχως έλεος, γιατί η αλήθεια είναι οτι έχει παραγίνει το κακό. Φτάνει βέβαια να μην εξισωθεί με "fake new" η έκφραση προσωπικής γνώμης/άποψης για ένα θέμα ή η διατύπωση εκτίμησης/πρόβλεψης για κάτι μελλοντικό με επιχειρήματα ή μη, τότε θα μιλάμε πραγματικά για κάτι πολύ άσχημο.


ειναι ασυμβιβαστο αυτο που λες με τις θεσεις τους και τις ικανοτητες τους και τους σκοπους της εξουσιας . 
οποτε το βαρος της κριτικης σκεψης και του φιλτραρισματος του τι θα αφομοιωσουμε ως πληροφορια , βαραινει εμας .

----------


## MycenaeanKing

Βλέπω αναφέρεστε κάποιοι στα torrents και τα έχετε συνδέσει με την παρανομία και το τζαμπατζιλίκι. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως ξέρετε οτι σαν τύπος αρχείου δεν είναι κάτι παράνομο, ακόμα και οι διανομές του linux με torrent κατεβαίνουν, εκτός και αν κάποια μέρα ακούσουμε ότι και το linux είναι παράνομο γιατί είναι δωρεάν και στερεί έσοδα απο ms και apple... Bέβαια στην άλλη όχθη του ατλαντικού και στο νησί το έχουμε ακούσει και αυτό, οπότε δεν θα αργήσει να φτάσει και εδώ...

----------


## cibern

Εγώ απορώ με κάτι άλλο...
Βλέποντας την λιστα με τις ιστοσελίδες , υπάρχει και μια που δεν είναι torrrent 
(μιλαω για το music-bazaar.com)
αλλά εταιρία που πουλάει mp3 με διεύθυνση μάλιστα :

Music-bazaar LLC
ИНН: 6417970281, КПП: 772401001, ОГРН: 1056402206497
115230, Russian Federation, Moscow, pr. Hlebozavodskiy, d.7, str. 9
tel. +7 (499) 643-45-22﻿﻿﻿


Αρα εδώ δεν μιλάμε μόνο για torrent

----------


## eyw

Το news και το fake news θα καθορίζονται κεντρικά από κάπου.
Η δημοσίευση και αναπαραγωγή fake news θα διώκεται ως διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων.

Θα υπάρχει λίστα με news στην οποία μόνον ένα ποσοστό θα είναι ελεύθερο προς αναδημοσιεύση και ελεύθερο σε σχολιασμό.
Για τα υπόλοιπα news θα χρειάζεται συνδρομή, αλλιώς θα ειναι και αυτά πειρατεία.

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει για να μην γίνει 1984*. Και βέβαια το 1984 θα είναι νόμιμο και όλα τα υπόλοιπα παράνομα.


* 1984 εννοώ το βιβλίο του Οργουελλ, όχι το έτος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν το επικροτώ όμως, ούτε ζητάω να το πάνε ένα βήμα παραπέρα (slippery slope).
> 
> Πάντως με τόσες συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες ΑΝ υπήρχε lobbying θα το είχαν κάνει ήδη. Και πίστεψε με, θέλουν να ρουφάς την προπαγάνδα τους με το... χωνί (ούτε καν καλαμάκι).
> 
> Για να μην το έχουν κάνει, μάλλον δεν αρκεί το ταληράκι... ποιός θα το πρωτομοιραστεί; Netflix; Hulu; Disney; Είναι πολλοί...
> 
> Οι της ΑΕΠΙ είναι για δήμευση και ισόβια (μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο). Έλα όμως που έχουν τρελές άκρες (και χρήμα). Το networking μετράει πολύ σε ένα κοινωνικό είδος.
> 
> Το να αρπάζεις δια της βίας λίγα από πολλούς δίνει τεράστια ισχύ, αλλά δεν θα το επικροτήσουμε κιόλας. Ειδάλλως να ζητήσω κι εγώ 1 cent από κάθε Έλληνα (θα λείψει σε κάποιον?) και στο τέλος να έχω €100.000 από το πουθενά. Ωραίο, ε;
> ...


Πολύ σωστά

----------


## stefanos1999

> Η δημοσίευση και αναπαραγωγή fake news θα διώκεται ως διασπορά ψευδών ειδήσεων.


Αμήν και πότε

----------


## N.M.S.

> Να ναι καλά το Opera πάντα το εκτιμούσα


Ποιά είναι η γνώμη σας για το Epic Browser;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ απορώ με κάτι άλλο...
> Βλέποντας την λιστα με τις ιστοσελίδες , υπάρχει και μια που δεν είναι torrrent 
> (μιλαω για το music-bazaar.com)
> αλλά εταιρία που πουλάει mp3 με διεύθυνση μάλιστα :
> 
> Music-bazaar LLC
> ИНН: 6417970281, КПП: 772401001, ОГРН: 1056402206497
> 115230, Russian Federation, Moscow, pr. Hlebozavodskiy, d.7, str. 9
> tel. +7 (499) 643-45-22﻿﻿﻿
> ...


Η οποία νομίζω ότι το κάνει νόμιμα τώρα η επιτροπή που βρίσκει την παρανομία.?

----------


## Aurumnus

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από emeliss
> 
> 
> Τζάμπα το τραβάμε. Ήμουν ξεκάθαρος και δεν θα αναλύσω τεχνικά αν θα μπορούσε να γίνει κάτι άλλο. 
> 
> Δεν είναι πρώτη φορά που γίνεται και workarounds πάντα θα υπάρχουν σε όλες τις τεχνικές λύσεις που θα επιλέγουν. *Το σημαντικό είναι αλλού. Στον τρόπο που λειτουργεί και στην δύναμη που έχει μια απλή επιτροπή που μπορεί να στέλνει εντολές στους ISP.*
> 
> 
> Όταν υποτίθεται άτομα που ασχολούνται με την τεχνολογία -τα εδώ μέλη εννοώ- δεν το καταναούν και νοιάζονται μόνο για το πως θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν, το μέλλον είναι άσχημο.


Νομικά, πρέπει να υπάρχουν τρόποι να μπορεί να κινηθεί κάποιος και να μπλοκάρει τέτοιες απολυταρχικές ενέργειες. Δεν θα είναι κάτι εύκολο, αλλά είναι εφικτό.
Γενικά αν ξέρεις *πάρα πολύ καλά* τους νόμους μπορείς να κάνεις παπάδες.

Το μεγάλο πρόβλημα πιστεύω είναι ότι δεν υπάρχει καλή τεχνολογική και νομική σύνδεση.
Δήλαδή άτομα που ξέρουν πάρα πολύ καλά την τεχνολογία, να ξέρουν ταυτόχρονα πάρα πολύ καλά και την νομολογία. Και να έχουν και όρεξη και θέληση να ασχοληθούν σοβαρά με αυτό το θέμα.

----------


## sdikr

> Η οποία νομίζω ότι το κάνει νόμιμα τώρα η επιτροπή που βρίσκει την παρανομία.?


Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος οτι αυτά που πουλάει τα πουλάει νόμιμα  :Wink: 

Και οι διάφοροι πλανόδιοι νόμιμα στο πουλάνε  :Razz:

----------


## eyw

> Αμήν και πότε


το σκέτο news θα είναι από λίστα και νόμιμα, μερικά με συνδρομή.
fake news θα είναι όλα τα υπόλοιπα, και βέβαια θα είναι παράνομα, πειρατεία, δόλος, κακούργημα κλπ.

----------


## Zus

> Μην είσαι και τόσο σίγουρος οτι αυτά που πουλάει τα πουλάει νόμιμα 
> 
> Και οι διάφοροι πλανόδιοι νόμιμα στο πουλάνε


Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε αμφιβολίες.

Αφύ το λέει η επιτροπή, παράνομο είναι.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν χρειάζεται να έχουμε αμφιβολίες.
> 
> Αφύ το λέει η επιτροπή, παράνομο είναι.


Θα μπορούσε να το κόβει ο κάθε παρόχος χωρίς επιτροπές και χωρίς τίποτα,  φτάνει να κάνει παράπονα κάποιος στον παροχο.

----------


## Zus

> Θα μπορούσε να το κόβει ο κάθε παρόχος χωρίς επιτροπές και χωρίς τίποτα,  φτάνει να κάνει παράπονα κάποιος στον παροχο.


Και γιατί δεν το ζητάει η επιτροπή αλλά το επιβάλει σαν άλλος Ερντογαν ή Κιμ γιογκ ουν?

----------


## Symos

> Θα μπορούσε να το κόβει ο κάθε παρόχος χωρίς επιτροπές και χωρίς τίποτα,  φτάνει να κάνει παράπονα κάποιος στον παροχο.


Έχεις υπομονή κι εσύ όμως  :ROFL:

----------


## stefanos1999

> το σκέτο news θα είναι από λίστα και νόμιμα, μερικά με συνδρομή.
> fake news θα είναι όλα τα υπόλοιπα, και βέβαια θα είναι παράνομα, πειρατεία, δόλος, κακούργημα κλπ.


Υπερβάλεις νομίζω, σιγά μην επιφέρει και την θανατική ποινή. Οι οικονομικές συνέπειες είναι πιστεύω αποτελεσματικότερες, τσούζει περισσότερο ότι βγαίνει από τη τσέπη.
θα ηταν ψεματα αν σου έλεγα οτι θα χάσω το βράδυ τον ύπνο μου, αν+όταν αυτό γίνει. Προτιμώ τον έλεγχο παρά την σημερινή ασυδοσία της παραπληροφόρησης.

----------


## sdikr

> Και γιατί δεν το ζητάει η επιτροπή αλλά το επιβάλει σαν άλλος Ερντογαν ή Κιμ γιογκ ουν?


Το επιβάλει γιατί μπορεί και τουλάχιστον έχει αυτή την αρμοδιότητα,  όχι να το επιβάλει χωρίς καν να έχει αρμοδιότητα όπως  ζητάνε σε άλλες περιπτώσεις κάποιοι

----------


## Zus

> Το επιβάλει γιατί μπορεί και τουλάχιστον έχει αυτή την αρμοδιότητα,  όχι να το επιβάλει χωρίς καν να έχει αρμοδιότητα όπως  ζητάνε σε άλλες περιπτώσεις κάποιοι


Το επιβάλει επειδή μπορεί. Χαίρω πολύ, αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## badweed

στα αλλα μεσα , για να επιβληθει ο νομος , γινονται εξετασεις για τις προσληψεις ,στην αεπι , @@ . παιρνουν τραμπουκους για να εκβιαζουν

----------


## eyw

stefanos1999 #143 καλά λες αλλά όλα αυτά είναι δύσκολα.

Ελεγχο είχαμε μια φορά και ένα καιρό και όλα ήταν τέλεια.
Παραπληροφόρηση, προπαγάνδα, fake news, FUD  μια χαρά κάνουν και τα επίσημα κανάλια, εφημερίδες, sites, users, επώνυμοι, ανώνυμοι, όποιος θέλει.
Ομως ο ορισμός των παραπάνω είναι κάπως νεφελώδης, εμπλέκονται πολλοί και πολλά και όχι μόνον η ελευθερία του τύπου και άλλες.
Εγώ προτιμώ την ασυδοσία παρά την 21η Απριλίου ή ακόμα χειρότερα κάποιες λίστες με news της ΕΕ ή κυβέρνησης και αυτές με συνδρομή.

btw, για όσους γιορτάζουν την 21η Απριλίου χρόνια πολλά παιδιά, να μαζευτούμε να κάνουμε γιορτή. Θα φέρω και τραγούδια, βίντεα, πετροπέρδικες και άλλα.


_edit: η ασυδοσία παραπάνω έως ένα βαθμό περιορίζεται, πχ αν κάποιο παπαγαλάκι/υπάλληλος γράψει ότι ο abc πολιτικός έκανε τις xyz δηλώσεις και τον ανακαλύψουν ότι λέει ψέματα τότε έχει δικαστήριο, συκοφαντική δυσφήμιση πιθανόν και άλλα._

----------


## stefanos1999

> καλά λες αλλά όλα αυτά είναι δύσκολα.
> 
> Ελεγχο είχαμε μια φορά και ένα καιρό και όλα ήταν τέλεια.
> Παραπληροφόρηση, προπαγάνδα, fake news, FUD  μια χαρά κάνουν και τα επίσημα κανάλια, εφημερίδες, sites, users, επώνυμοι, ανώνυμοι, όποιος θέλει.
> Ομως ο ορισμός των παραπάνω είναι κάπως νεφελώδης, εμπλέκονται πολλοί και πολλά και όχι μόνον η ελευθερία του τύπου και άλλες.


Φυσικά, και υπήρχε και θα υπάρχει. Αλλά η διαφορά πιστεύω είναι ότι ήταν+είναι κυρίως εσωτερική (μεταξύ μας).Μόνο με την υποψία τυχόν ανάμειξης+επηρεασμού υπερδύναμης σε εκλογές άλλης υπερδυναμης καλώς ή κακώς περάσαμε σε άλλη εποχή στο διαδίκτυο, όλοι (κυβερνήσεις) φυλάγονται πλέον. Όπως πχ περάσαμε (σε άλλο τομέα) και μετά την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου.

Οπότε θεωρώ τις εύλογες ανησυχίες σου περί λογοκρισίας κτλ κάπως υπερβολικές, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν υφίστανται σοβαροί λόγοι δημόσιας τάξης ή/και εθνικής ασφάλειας.

----------


## dimyok

Μη λετε για america εκει μεγαλο μερος εχει ακομα ταχυτητες dial up  :Razz:  . Γιατι οι παροχοι εχουν μοιρασει τις ζωνες και εχουν μονοπωλιο νομιζω ανα περιοχη . Σκατα χωρα τις ευκαιριας σε πολλους τομεις

----------


## Marios.Choump

Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν κάποιος μου έλεγε με pm τη νέα διεύθυνση του Greekddl, για καθαρά ενημερωτικό σκοπό

----------


## galotzas

> Θα ήταν χρήσιμο αν κάποιος μου έλεγε με pm τη νέα διεύθυνση του Greekddl, για καθαρά ενημερωτικό σκοπό


Πατωντας greekdll στην google το τριτο αποτελεσμα  ειναι αυτο.

https://greekddl.gr/forum/

----------


## Avesael

Το music bazaar ασχετοαχρηστοι της γελοίας αυτής επιτροπής, είναι νομιμοτατο! Πουλά κανονικά και νόμιμα, απλά τα ποσοστά πάνε απευθείας στους καλλιτέχνες και τα λαμόγια των κ@λ@επιτροπων αυτού του τύπου δεν παίρνουν φράγκο...

----------


## famous-walker

> Φυσικά, και υπήρχε και θα υπάρχει. Αλλά η διαφορά πιστεύω είναι ότι ήταν+είναι κυρίως εσωτερική (μεταξύ μας).Μόνο με την υποψία τυχόν ανάμειξης+επηρεασμού υπερδύναμης σε εκλογές άλλης υπερδυναμης καλώς ή κακώς περάσαμε σε άλλη εποχή στο διαδίκτυο, όλοι (κυβερνήσεις) φυλάγονται πλέον. Όπως πχ περάσαμε (σε άλλο τομέα) και μετά την 11η Σεπτεμβρίου.
> 
> Οπότε θεωρώ τις εύλογες ανησυχίες σου περί λογοκρισίας κτλ κάπως υπερβολικές, πόσο μάλλον αν δεν υφίστανται σοβαροί λόγοι δημόσιας τάξης ή/και εθνικής ασφάλειας.


Ήδη η δημοσιογραφία είναι κατά ενα μεγακο μέρος απλή αναπαραγωγή συγκεκριμένων πρακτορείων και πηγών. Αν είναι να γίνουν και οι μόνες αποδέκτες πηγές και όλα τα υπόλοιπα να διώκονται ζήτω που καηκαμε.

Μιας και ανέφερες την 9/11 ο τρομονομος περισσότερο κατάλυση πολιτικών και ανθρωπίνων ελευθεριών έχει επιφέρει παρά την επίλυση του, οποιουδήποτε, θέματος της τρομοκρατίας.

----------


## badweed

Off Topic





> Μιας και ανέφερες την 9/11 ο τρομονομος περισσότερο κατάλυση πολιτικών και ανθρωπίνων ελευθεριών έχει επιφέρει παρά την επίλυση του, οποιουδήποτε, θέματος της τρομοκρατίας.


 :One thumb up: 
και αφορμη για πολεμους που συνεχιζουν μεχρι σημερα 
συν οτι επισκιασε την καταρρευση της απατης ENRON που αποτελει κατ εμε τουλαχιστον προτυπο της σημερινης διεθνους ,διαβρωτυκου τυπου ,  επιχειρηματικοτητας

----------


## sdikr

> Το music bazaar ασχετοαχρηστοι της γελοίας αυτής επιτροπής, είναι νομιμοτατο! Πουλά κανονικά και νόμιμα, απλά τα ποσοστά πάνε απευθείας στους καλλιτέχνες και τα λαμόγια των κ@λ@επιτροπων αυτού του τύπου δεν παίρνουν φράγκο...


Αν είσαι στην Ρωσία ίσως





> Μέχρι στιγμής έχουμε ήδη υπογράψει συμβόλαια με πολλούς καλλιτέχνες, μεγάλες δισκογραφικές εταιρίες και τον Οργανισμό Πνευματικής Ιδιοκτησίας της Ρωσικής Ομοσπονδίας (ο οποίος αντιπροσωπεύει τα δικαιώματα των νομίμων ελλήνων κατόχων στην περιοχή της Ρωσικής Ομοσπονδίας).


Αλήθεια με τον Στέλιο πως έχει συμφωνία;

----------


## galotzas

Λες να εδωσε τα δικαιώματα η κυρα βάσω?  

- - - Updated - - -

Λες να εδωσε τα δικαιώματα η κυρα βάσω?  ????

----------


## Aurumnus

> Μη λετε για america εκει μεγαλο μερος εχει ακομα ταχυτητες dial up  . Γιατι οι παροχοι εχουν μοιρασει τις ζωνες και εχουν μονοπωλιο νομιζω ανα περιοχη . Σκατα χωρα τις ευκαιριας σε πολλους τομεις


Τι;;; Είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο;

----------


## xaris2335

> Τι;;; Είναι δυνατόν κάτι τέτοιο;


Ναι είναι δυνατόν γιατί εκπλήσσεσαι, τι νομίζεις ζουν όλοι το Αμερικάνικο όνειρο ή νομίζεις ότι η Αμερική είναι αυτή που βλέπεις στο lifestyle του hollywood  :Wink:   :Smile: 



- - - Updated - - -

ή μήπως νομίζεις ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η μόνη χώρα που χρωστάει, η Αμερική να δεις πόσα χρωστάει τα κέρατα της.  :Whistle:

----------


## DVDLover75

Ας τα μπλοκάρουν... Εμένα προσωπικά δεν με απασχολεί και τόσο. Άλλωστε τις 5-6 ταινίες που βλέπω το μήνα (σειρές δεν βλέπω), προτιμώ να τις ενοικιάζω με 1,3€ από το video club που βρίσκεται 10 λεπτά (με τα πόδια) από το σπίτι μου... Έτσι "κατεβαίνουν" πολύ πιο γρήγορα και απο VDSL  :Razz:  Και να μην υπάρχει εκείνη τη στιγμή κάνω κράτηση και μόλις επιστρέψει λαμβάνω sms στο κινητό... Και σωστή ποιότητα υποτίτλων, και έξτρα υλικό... Ας υποθέσουμε ότι μια ταινία παίζεται τώρα στους κινηματογράφους. Σε 4-5 μήνες το πολύ βγαίνει και σε DVD. Σε καλή ποιότητα βγαίνει στο internet 1 μήνα νωρίτερα. Και τι έγινε; Δεν χάθηκε ο κόσμος για έναν μήνα.

Όποιος θέλει να βλέπει πιο πολλές ταινίες ή σειρές, ας βάλει Nova, Cosmote, Netflix ή ότι άλλο υπάρχει...

Υ.Γ. Ήθελα να βάλω VDSL για να κατεβάζω πιο γρήγορα, αλλά τελικά με συμφέρει πιο πολύ το πακέτο που έβαλα τώρα (16,90) και τα παραπάνω χρήματα που θα έδινα για το VDSL να τα δίνω σε αυτές τις ενοικιάσεις... Και 2-3 ταινίες παραπάνω να δω το μήνα γύρω στα 4 ευρώ παραπάνω θα μου βγει...

----------


## Manvol

> Προτιμώ τον έλεγχο παρά την σημερινή ασυδοσία της παραπληροφόρησης.


Ετσι...στο γύψο. Ο κόσμος είναι χαζός και πρέπει να τον προστατέψουμε από την παραπληροφόρηση.

----------


## xaris2335

> Ετσι...στο γύψο. Ο κόσμος είναι χαζός και πρέπει να τον προστατέψουμε από την παραπληροφόρηση.


Εγώ διαφωνώ σε αυτό η γνώση και η πληροφορία πρέπει να είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και θα είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ  :Wink: 
Φιλτραρισμένα πράγματα υπάρχουν μόνο στην τηλεόραση και αυτό γιατί χρωστάνε λεφτά & τους κρατάνε απο τα μέζεα όλους.
Αν γίνει αυτό θα γυρίσουμε στον μεσαίωνα.
Από τότε που ανακαλύφθηκε το copyright ο κόσμος πήγε πίσω και όχι μπροστά.
Το διαδίκτυο χωρίς πληροφορία είναι κουτσουρεμένο & ανύπαρκτο εκεί πάει το πράγμα αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ήδη.  :Wink: 

Εγώ προσωπικά έμαθα πολλά πράγματα πάνω στους Η/Υ αλλά και σε άλλους τομείς.
Αυτή είναι η δύναμη του διαδικτύου η δωρεάν πληροφορία. :Smile: 

Αυτός που θα το ελέγχει ποιος θα τον/τους ελέγχει; οεο

----------


## Manvol

> Εγώ διαφωνώ σε αυτό η γνώση και η πληροφορία πρέπει να είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ και θα είναι ΔΩΡΕΑΝ 
> Φιλτραρισμένα πράγματα υπάρχουν μόνο στην τηλεόραση και αυτό γιατί χρωστάνε λεφτά & τους κρατάνε απο τα μέζεα όλους.
> Αν γίνει αυτό θα γυρίσουμε στον μεσαίωνα.
> Από τότε που ανακαλύφθηκε το copyright ο κόσμος πήγε πίσω και όχι μπροστά.
> Το διαδίκτυο χωρίς πληροφορία είναι κουτσουρεμένο & ανύπαρκτο εκεί πάει το πράγμα αν δεν το έχετε καταλάβει ήδη. 
> 
> Εγώ προσωπικά έμαθα πολλά πράγματα πάνω στους Η/Υ αλλά και σε άλλους τομείς.
> Αυτή είναι η δύναμη του διαδικτύου η δωρεάν πληροφορία.
> 
> Αυτός που θα το ελέγχει ποιος θα τον/τους ελέγχει; οεο


Το post μου είναι ειρωνικό. Ήλπιζα πως θα ήταν σαφές αυτό...  :Smile: 

Με τα υπόλοιπα που γράφεις συμφωνώ 100%

----------


## Mirmidon

IPFS, τα πάντα encrypted και άγιος ο θεός... :Bless:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Πολλοί φίλοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι αν μια απλή επιτροπή , αρχή , οργανισμός προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων έχει τόσο μεγάλη δύναμη και μπορεί να επιβάλλει το μπλοκάρισμα ή το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων οι οποίες αρκετές από αυτές έχουν και νόμιμο υλικό διαθέσιμο για κατέβασμα
Μπορεί αργότερα να πάρει άλλες διαστάσεις το θέμα και να επιβάλλει το μπλοκάρισμα ή το κλείσιμο ιστοσελίδων με άλλες αφορμές π.χ. δεν αρέσουν ή ασκούν κριτική.

Ξέρω μερικοί θα πουν για δικαστήρια....

----------


## stefanos1999

> οι οποίες αρκετές από αυτές έχουν ΚΑΙ νόμιμο υλικό διαθέσιμο για κατέβασμα


Νομίζω η λέξη "και" που χρησιμοποίησες είναι το κλειδί.
Είναι στην Χ ιστοσελίδα 3 μη-νομιμα αρχεία αλλά ταυτόχρονα και άλλα 3 νόμιμα (ίσως και για ξεκαρφωμα).
Ειναι νόμιμη ή όχι η ιστοσελίδα;

----------


## sdikr

> Πολλοί φίλοι δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι αν μια απλή επιτροπή , αρχή , οργανισμός προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων έχει τόσο μεγάλη δύναμη και μπορεί να επιβάλλει το μπλοκάρισμα ή το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων οι οποίες αρκετές από αυτές έχουν και νόμιμο υλικό διαθέσιμο για κατέβασμα
> Μπορεί αργότερα να πάρει άλλες διαστάσεις το θέμα και να επιβάλλει το μπλοκάρισμα ή το κλείσιμο ιστοσελίδων με άλλες αφορμές π.χ. δεν αρέσουν ή ασκούν κριτική.
> 
> *Ξέρω μερικοί θα πουν για δικαστήρια...*.


Κάθε μέρα θα το επαναλαμβάνεις μέχρι βαρεθούμε να απαντάμε;

----------


## stelios4711

> Νομίζω η λέξη "και" που χρησιμοποίησες είναι το κλειδί.
> Είναι στην Χ ιστοσελίδα 3 μη-νομιμα αρχεία αλλά ταυτόχρονα και άλλα 3 νόμιμα (ίσως και για ξεκαρφωμα).
> Ειναι νόμιμη ή όχι η ιστοσελίδα;


Το μη-νομιμα πρέπει να αποδειχτεί όχι να αποφασιστεί. Τα links δεν είναι παράνομα, δεν μπορούσαν να είναι άλλωστε.
Αρα έχει 0 μη-νομιμα και 3 νόμιμα
Ειναι νόμιμη ή όχι η ιστοσελίδα;

----------


## sdikr

> Το μη-νομιμα πρέπει να αποδειχτεί όχι να αποφασιστεί. Τα links δεν είναι παράνομα, δεν μπορούσαν να είναι άλλωστε.
> Αρα έχει 0 μη-νομιμα και 3 νόμιμα
> Ειναι νόμιμη ή όχι η ιστοσελίδα;


Πως αποφάσισες εσυ ότι έχει 3 νόμιμα;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Το μη-νομιμα πρέπει να αποδειχτεί όχι να αποφασιστεί.


Πουθενά στη κείμενη νομοθεσία δεν προκύπτει υποχρέωση της επιτροπής να αποστέλλει τα όποια συλλεχθεντα στοιχεία σε δικαστήριο για να αποφανθεί. Αντιθέτως στο άρθρο 10 λέει ότι αρκεί απλή γνωστοποίηση αποφάσεως της στους παρόχους (για τη διακοπή πρόσβασης).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Νομίζω η λέξη "και" που χρησιμοποίησες είναι το κλειδί.
> Είναι στην Χ ιστοσελίδα 3 μη-νομιμα αρχεία αλλά ταυτόχρονα και άλλα 3 νόμιμα (ίσως και για ξεκαρφωμα).
> Ειναι νόμιμη ή όχι η ιστοσελίδα;


υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που ξεχνάτε ... εγώ είπα αν κάποιος είναι παράνομος υπάρχει η δικαιοσύνη να κρίνει και να επιβάλλει την ανάλογη ποινή βάση νόμου και αν κατηγορούμενος κρίνει ότι αδικείται μπορεί να ασκήσει έφεση

η αρχή/επιτροπή/οργανισμός (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) δεν είναι ούτε αστυνομία ούτε δικαιοσύνη για να επιβάλλει τον νόμο (τελεία και παύλα) αυτό που έκαναν (όποιος το έκανε) είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και θα το δείτε στην πορεία...

τα torrent trackers είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης δεν φιλοξενούν κανένα υλικό στους διακομιστές τους είτε παράνομο είτε νόμιμο αντιθέτως οι χρήστες το ανεβάζουν / κατεβάζουν
δεν είναι warez site που μπορεί να τα φιλοξενεί σε δικούς του διακομιστές
επίσης πολλές ιστοσελίδες χρησιμοποιούν File Hosters όπως το Easybytez/Worldbytez δεν είδα καμία επιτροπή να διαμαρτύρεται σε αυτές τις εταιρείες (File Hosters) και να ζητούν να κατέβει το παράνομο υλικό

- - - Updated - - -




> Κάθε μέρα θα το επαναλαμβάνεις μέχρι βαρεθούμε να απαντάμε;


θα το επαναλαμβάνω για να σου τονίσω το γεγονός ότι αν κάποιος είναι υπεράνω (όπως η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή/αρχή/οργανισμός) της εξουσίας που πηγάζει από το σύνταγμα της χώρας και λέγεται δικαιοσύνη που την εφαρμόζει το δικαστήριο και οι δικαστές/εισαγγελείς
δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως είτε κάνεις προσφυγή είτε όχι κατηγορούμενος (άδικα/νόμιμα) θα παραμείνεις.

αυτό απόδειξαν στην χώρα που λέγεται Ελβετία

εμείς δυστυχώς είμαστε κάτοικοι "αφρικάνικης χώρας" που είναι εντός ευρωπαικής ένωσης και οι κάτοικοι είναι λευκοί και όχι μαύροι (σαφώς έχουμε ότι μας αξίζει γιατί εμείς τα εκλέξαμε να μας κυβερνούν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια)

----------


## sdikr

> αυτό απόδειξαν στην χώρα που λέγεται Ελβετία
> 
> εμείς δυστυχώς είμαστε κάτοικοι "αφρικάνικης χώρας" που είναι εντός ευρωπαικής ένωσης και οι κάτοικοι είναι λευκοί και όχι μαύροι (σαφώς έχουμε ότι μας αξίζει γιατί εμείς τα εκλέξαμε να μας κυβερνούν όλα αυτά τα χρόνια)



Στην Ελβετία είπανε πως δεν έχει υποχρέωση ο πάροχος να κάνει το μπλοκάρισμα με δικά του μέσα, αυτό όμως στην Ελβετία,  Στην Γερμανία δίνουν και τα στοιχεία του χρήστη αν κατεβάσει κάτι, αυτά όμως στην Γερμανία.

Εχεί αναλυθεί πιο πάνω το ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες επιτροπές οι όποιες έχουν την δυνατότητα να εφαρμόσουν μέτρα χωρίς να περάσουν απο δικαστήριο.  Θέλεις μια που σου αρέσει;   αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Στην Ελβετία είπανε πως δεν έχει υποχρέωση ο πάροχος να κάνει το μπλοκάρισμα με δικά του μέσα, αυτό όμως στην Ελβετία,  Στην Γερμανία δίνουν και τα στοιχεία του χρήστη αν κατεβάσει κάτι, αυτά όμως στην Γερμανία.
> 
> Εχεί αναλυθεί πιο πάνω το ότι υπάρχουν και άλλες επιτροπές οι όποιες έχουν την δυνατότητα να εφαρμόσουν μέτρα χωρίς να περάσουν απο δικαστήριο.  Θέλεις μια που σου αρέσει;   αρχή προστασίας προσωπικών δεδομένων.


στην Γερμανία δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες (δικηγορικές εταιρείες) στέλνουν την επιστολή αλλά αν δεν πληρώσεις δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα...

στην Ελβετία είπαν τα αυτονόητα 

κακώς υπάρχει η όποια επιτροπή/αρχή/οργανισμός (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) με την όποια δύναμη/εξουσία

εξουσία είναι η δικαιοσύνη όπως ορίζει το σύνταγμα της χώρας

αυτή ερμηνεύει την νομοθεσία και κρίνει αν είσαι ένοχος/αθώος στα δικαστήρια

τώρα αν κάποιοι θέλουν αυτές τις επιτροπές/αρχές/οργανισμούς εγώ δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα με τον καιρό θα δουν πόσο λάθος είναι αλλά θα είναι αργά...(εκτός αν είναι "ηλίθιοι" σαν τους προκάτοχους τους την ΑΕΠΙ και βάλουν και τα "δύο χέρια στο μέλι" και τους πιάσουν.)

ότι και να κάνουν πάντως η πίτα είναι μικρή και ήδη μοιρασμένη σε άλλους...

----------


## sdikr

> στην Γερμανία δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες (δικηγορικές εταιρείες) στέλνουν την επιστολή αλλά αν δεν πληρώσεις δεν μπορούν να σου κάνουν τίποτα...
> 
> στην Ελβετία είπαν τα αυτονόητα 
> 
> κακώς υπάρχει η όποια επιτροπή/αρχή/οργανισμός (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) με την όποια δύναμη/εξουσία
> 
> εξουσία είναι η δικαιοσύνη όπως ορίζει το σύνταγμα της χώρας
> 
> αυτή ερμηνεύει την νομοθεσία και κρίνει αν είσαι ένοχος/αθώος στα δικαστήρια
> ...


Τι ακριβώς δεν ισχυει στην Γερμανία;  το ότι οι πάροχοι δίνουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη;  *φυσικά και ισχύει,* το τι θα κάνουνε μετά οι εταιρίες με αυτά τα στοιχεία (άρση απορρήτου) είναι άλλο πράγμα,  εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται άρση απορρήτου....ακόμα.

Τελικά να την κόψουμε την Αρχή προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων;

----------


## dimyok

Και πρεπει να σηκωθουμε να αντιδρασουμε επιτελους . Τι περιμενουμε "προληπτικη" λογοκρισια αντε και "προληπτικες" συλληψεις .

----------


## stefanos1999

> υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που ξεχνάτε ... εγώ είπα αν κάποιος είναι παράνομος υπάρχει η δικαιοσύνη να κρίνει και να επιβάλλει την ανάλογη ποινή βάση νόμου και αν κατηγορούμενος κρίνει ότι αδικείται μπορεί να ασκήσει έφεση
> 
> η αρχή/επιτροπή/οργανισμός (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) δεν είναι ούτε αστυνομία ούτε δικαιοσύνη για να επιβάλλει τον νόμο (τελεία και παύλα) αυτό που έκαναν (όποιος το έκανε) είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και θα το δείτε στην πορεία...
> 
> θα το επαναλαμβάνω για να σου τονίσω το γεγονός ότι αν κάποιος είναι υπεράνω (όπως η συγκεκριμένη επιτροπή/αρχή/οργανισμός) της εξουσίας που πηγάζει από το σύνταγμα της χώρας και λέγεται δικαιοσύνη που την εφαρμόζει το δικαστήριο και οι δικαστές/εισαγγελείς
> δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα απολύτως είτε κάνεις προσφυγή είτε όχι κατηγορούμενος (άδικα/νόμιμα) θα παραμείνεις.


Κάποιος σ εχει παραπληροφορησει και μάλιστα άσχημα αν πιστεύεις ότι μόνο τα δικαστηρια έχουν  αρμοδιότητα να βεβαιώνουν παραβάσεις, να επιβάλλουν ποινές και πρόστιμα κτλ. Σχεδόν οι περισσότερες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες και ανεξάρτητες αρχές έχουν, στον τομέα τους φυσικά.

----------


## emeliss

sdikr, δεν μπορείς να βάζεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ανεξάρτητη αρχή με ένα νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου που συστήθηκε με υπουργική απόφαση. Ακόμα και όταν έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να έχει μέλη με βαρύτητα.

----------


## Zus

Θα συνεχίζουμε να παίζουμε σε διπλό ταμπλό?  :Razz: 

Κλείστε το ένα από τα δύο θέματα και συνεχίζουμε στο άλλο.

----------


## stefanos1999

> sdikr, δεν μπορείς να βάζεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ανεξάρτητη αρχή με ένα νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου που συστήθηκε με υπουργική απόφαση. Ακόμα και όταν έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να έχει μέλη με βαρύτητα.


Υπουργική απόφαση; 
Νόμος* της ελληνικής δημοκρατίας ειναι, που δίνει συγκεκριμένες αρμοδιότητες, ψηφισμένος από βουλευτές, τυπογραφείο, ΦΕΚ, δημοσιεύσεις κτλ
*νόμος καταργείται με νέο νόμο ή δικαστικά στο ΣτΕ ως αντισυνταγματικος.

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι ακριβώς δεν ισχυει στην Γερμανία;  το ότι οι πάροχοι δίνουν τα στοιχεία του χρήστη;  *φυσικά και ισχύει,* το τι θα κάνουνε μετά οι εταιρίες με αυτά τα στοιχεία (άρση απορρήτου) είναι άλλο πράγμα,  εδώ στην Ελλάδα δεν γίνεται άρση απορρήτου....ακόμα.
> 
> Τελικά να την κόψουμε την Αρχή προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων;



Δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά αλλά νομίζω για θέματα άρσης αρμόδιο (κατόπιν παραγγελίας) είναι αυτοτελές τμημα της ΑΔΑΕ όχι η ΑΠΔΠΧ.

----------


## jimmyl

> υπάρχουν πολλά πράγματα που ξεχνάτε ... εγώ είπα αν κάποιος είναι παράνομος υπάρχει η δικαιοσύνη να κρίνει και να επιβάλλει την ανάλογη ποινή βάση νόμου και αν κατηγορούμενος κρίνει ότι αδικείται μπορεί να ασκήσει έφεση
> 
> η αρχή/επιτροπή/οργανισμός (ανεξάρτητη/ιδιωτική) δεν είναι ούτε αστυνομία ούτε δικαιοσύνη για να επιβάλλει τον νόμο (τελεία και παύλα) αυτό που έκαναν (όποιος το έκανε) είναι πάρα πολύ επικίνδυνο και θα το δείτε στην πορεία...
> 
> τα torrent trackers είναι μηχανή αναζήτησης δεν φιλοξενούν κανένα υλικό στους διακομιστές τους είτε παράνομο είτε νόμιμο αντιθέτως οι χρήστες το ανεβάζουν / κατεβάζουν
> δεν είναι warez site που μπορεί να τα φιλοξενεί σε δικούς του διακομιστές
> επίσης πολλές ιστοσελίδες χρησιμοποιούν File Hosters όπως το Easybytez/Worldbytez δεν είδα καμία επιτροπή να διαμαρτύρεται σε αυτές τις εταιρείες (File Hosters) και να ζητούν να κατέβει το παράνομο υλικό
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


 :Respekt:

----------


## emeliss

stefanos1999, απευθύνθηκα προς συγκεκριμένο μέλος που σέβομαι και που ξέρω ότι δεν γράφει απλά για να διαφωνεί. Είναι άκομψο να παραθέτεις κάτι που γράφω ενώ απευθύνομαι σε τρίτο. Για τα λάθη στο κείμενο σου θα σε παραπέμψω στα βιβλία.

----------


## stefanos1999

@emeliss , Το άκομψο είναι σχετικό πλην σεβαστό, αν και το κάνεις δημόσια και δεν πιστεύω να εξαιρείται της κριτικής ο δημόσιος λόγος. Με επιφύλαξη για το μέλλον, ελέω επιτροπής.

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr, δεν μπορείς να βάζεις στο ίδιο τσουβάλι συνταγματικά κατοχυρωμένη ανεξάρτητη αρχή με ένα νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου που συστήθηκε με υπουργική απόφαση. Ακόμα και όταν έχει γίνει προσπάθεια να έχει μέλη με βαρύτητα.


Με άλλη αρχή που έχει γίνει με προεδρικό διάταγμα μπορώ;  πχ Δημοτική Αστυνομία,  με απλό νόμο; ΕΕΤΤ;  μήπως με τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή;  η ΕΕΕΠ;
Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπουργική απόφαση; 
> Νόμος* της ελληνικής δημοκρατίας ειναι, που δίνει συγκεκριμένες αρμοδιότητες, ψηφισμένος από βουλευτές, τυπογραφείο, ΦΕΚ, δημοσιεύσεις κτλ
> *νόμος καταργείται με νέο νόμο ή δικαστικά στο ΣτΕ ως αντισυνταγματικος.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Δεν βάζω και το χέρι μου στην φωτιά αλλά νομίζω για θέματα άρσης αρμόδιο (κατόπιν παραγγελίας) είναι αυτοτελές τμημα της ΑΔΑΕ όχι η ΑΠΔΠΧ.


Αναφέρομαι στην ΑΠΔΠΧ  καθώς μπορεί να επιβάλει πρόστιμα κλπ χωρίς να περάσει απο δικαστήρια κλπ, αν κάποιος έχει θέμα τότε μπορεί να τους πάει στα δικαστήρια,  όχι για το ότι είναι αρμόδιοι για την άρση απορρήτου.

----------


## dimyok

Μια χαρα σου κοπανανε ποινες και "διοικ προστιμα" εδω με ενα πρεδρικο διαταγμα στο χερι κανανε και εφοδους σε επιχ. για πειρατικο υλικο

----------


## eagle12

Να λέμε τα πράγματα ως έχουν.
Αυτή η επιτροπή έγινε για να παρακαμφθεί η Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη και να παίρνονται γρήγορα αποφάσεις υπέρ όσων θίγονται. Δηλαδή οι εκπρόσωποι των δημιουργών κλπ.
Τα ίδια είχαν γίνει με την ΑΕΠΙ όπου είχε δοθεί ακόμα και το "αυτόφωρο" στους φοροεισπράκτορες της. Ανήκουστο για μη πληρωμή ενός απλού τέλους μουσικής.
Δυστυχώς οι Έλληνες πολιτικοί κινούνται με βάση το χρήμα και το συμφέρον και όχι το σωστό και δίκαιο.
Παραδείγματα υπάρχουν άπειρα από όλα τα κόμματα.
Επίσης να θυμίσω ότι ο έξτρα φόρος επί της αγοράς χαρτιού, dvd, cd κλπ. ΔΕΝ υπήρχε παλιότερα.

Και τέλος αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου επειδή έχω μία μικρή γνώση επί διαφόρων... πρέπει πάρα πολλοί άνθρωποι (και πολιτικοί φυσικά) να έχουν βγάλει πολλά χρήματα από όλα αυτά.... η μίζα της μίζας ω μίζα...

----------


## dimyok

Αξιότιμοι κύριοι,
Στις 15 Νοεμβρίου του 2011 καταρτίστηκε Συμφωνία-Μνημόνιο Συνεργασίας μεταξύ του  Ξενοδοχειακού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδος  και των Οργανισμών Συλλογικής Διαχείρισης Συγγενικών Δικαιωμάτων «ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ»,»ΕΡΑΤΩ», «ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ» «GRAMMO» σχετικά με την καταβολή αμοιβών συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων(άρθρο 49 ν.2121/93) για την  με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο αναμετάδοση/παρουσίαση στο κοινό μουσικών ή οπτικοακουστικών έργων στα δωμάτια των ξενοδοχείων. Το Ξ.Ε.Ε., ως επίσημος φορέας όλων των ξενοδοχειακών επιχειρήσεων της χώρας, και σε υλοποίηση όρων της ως άνω Συμφωνίας, ενημέρωσε τότε όλα του τα μέλη  για την ύπαρξη και το περιεχόμενο της Συμφωνίας.

Ωστόσο, έξι  χρόνια σχεδόν μετά την έναρξη της Συμφωνίας, οι Οργανισμοί δεν έχουν λάβει Δήλωση Προσχώρησης από εσάς.

Επισημαίνουμε  ότι η προσχώρησή σας σε αυτή τη σύμβαση  συνεπάγεται ευνοϊκές ρυθμίσεις (για παράδειγμα οι εύλογες αμοιβές που έχουν προβλεφθεί στο Μνημόνιο είναι πολύ χαμηλότερες τόσο από το νομίμως δημοσιευθέν αμοιβολόγιο μας όσο άλλωστε και από αυτές που συνήθως επιδικάζουν τα δικαστήρια) και απαλλαγή από κάθε απαίτηση καταβολής των συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων για παρελθόντα έτη(πριν το 2011), για τα οποία οι Οργανισμοί διατηρούν όλες τους τις αξιώσεις σε αντίθετη περίπτωση ( μη προσχώρησης).

Πρόθεση μας ήταν πάντοτε η προώθηση της εφαρμογής της ως άνω Συμφωνίας και η αποφυγή δικαστικών ενεργειών, με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται σε έξοδα και χρόνο. Για το λόγο αυτό, ως  μια ύστατη προσπάθεια πριν την δικαστική διεκδίκηση των εκ του Νόμου προβλεπομένων ευλόγων αμοιβών των  δικαιούχων που εκπροσωπούμε, θα θέλαμε να επανέλθουμε δια της παρούσης ζητώντας να μας   γνωρίσετε, εάν επιθυμείτε την Προσχώρησή σας στην ως άνω Συμφωνία και την καταβολή των συγγενικών δικαιωμάτων (σύμφωνα με το οριζόμενο σε αυτή αμοιβολόγιο) ή αν η μέχρι τώρα μη αποστολή Δήλωσης Προσχώρησης αποτελεί την τελική επιλογή σας για μη ένταξη στη Συμφωνία αυτή.

 Αναμένοντας την απάντησή σας.
ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΟΡΓΑΝΙΣΜΟΥΣ ΣΥΛΛΟΓΙΚΗΣ ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗΣ «ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ» &  «GEA»     
Ρήγας Αξελός - Γενικός Γραμματέας ΔΙΟΝΥΣΟΣ ΣΥΝ.Π.Ε.

- - - Updated - - -

H αεπι εχει αρπαξει κιολας απο δικαιωματα για ελληνικα τραγουδια που παιζανε σε ραδιοφωνακια μεχρι συσκευες tv που μπορει και να επαιζαν ελληνικα σηριαλ σε ξενους  :Razz:  . Μαλιστα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με άλλη αρχή που έχει γίνει με προεδρικό διάταγμα μπορώ;  πχ Δημοτική Αστυνομία,  με απλό νόμο; ΕΕΤΤ;  μήπως με τον συνήγορο του καταναλωτή;  η ΕΕΕΠ;
> Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και άλλες.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Αναφέρομαι στην ΑΠΔΠΧ  καθώς μπορεί να επιβάλει πρόστιμα κλπ χωρίς να περάσει απο δικαστήρια κλπ, αν κάποιος έχει θέμα τότε μπορεί να τους πάει στα δικαστήρια,  όχι για το ότι είναι αρμόδιοι για την άρση απορρήτου.


Μιας και αναφέρεις την ΑΠΠΔΧ και έχω κάνει αρκετές φορές καταγγελία διάφορες εταιρείες που δεν σέβονται τα προσωπικά μου δεδομένα

Έβγαλε αποφάσεις που επιβάλλει πρόστιμα

Τα έχει πληρώσει όμως κανείς αυτά τα πρόστιμα γιατί ειδικά την τελευταία φορά που έγινε η καταγγελία ήταν αρκετά υψηλά (τελευταία απόφαση πριν το GDPR)

Γιατί έχω μια αμφιβολία... μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος.

Προσωπικά θεωρώ ότι όλες αυτές οι επιτροπές,αρχές,οργανισμοί ναι μεν πρέπει να είναι ανεξάρτητοι (για το ιδιωτικό διαφωνώ) αλλά σίγουρα θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει έλεγχος σχετικά με το τι κάνουν.

----------


## PopManiac

> Όταν υποτίθεται άτομα που ασχολούνται με την τεχνολογία -τα εδώ μέλη εννοώ- δεν το καταναούν και νοιάζονται μόνο για το πως θα συνεχίσουν να κατεβάζουν, το μέλλον είναι άσχημο.


This  :One thumb up: 

Και καθίστε εδώ να μιλάτε για το πώς με DNS fwd ή VPN ή ξέρω γω τι θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να μην πληρώνετε για τις αγαπημένες ταινίες και σειρές σας.

Λες και αυτό είναι η ουσία.... Επειδή αύριο / μεθαύριο, όταν η ίδια "επιτροπή" ή άλλες που (θα) έχουν συσταθεί θα γυρίσει και με ένα φιρμάνι θα σας κόψει τη δυνατότητα να ανεβάσετε το ΧΨ πράγμα που θα έχετε στήσει επειδή αόριστα "παραβιάζει νομοθεσία", χωρίς καμία δικαστική συνδρομή, αλλά έτσι, να δω αν και τότε απλά θα λέτε ότι δεν έχετε πρόβλημα επειδή θα ζείτε μέσω VPN  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> This 
> 
> Και καθίστε εδώ να μιλάτε για το πώς με DNS fwd ή VPN ή ξέρω γω τι θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να μην πληρώνετε για τις αγαπημένες ταινίες και σειρές σας.
> 
> Λες και αυτό είναι η ουσία.... Επειδή αύριο / μεθαύριο, όταν η ίδια "επιτροπή" ή άλλες που (θα) έχουν συσταθεί θα γυρίσει και με ένα φιρμάνι θα σας κόψει τη δυνατότητα να ανεβάσετε το ΧΨ πράγμα που θα έχετε στήσει επειδή αόριστα "παραβιάζει νομοθεσία", χωρίς καμία δικαστική συνδρομή, αλλά έτσι, να δω αν και τότε απλά θα λέτε ότι δεν έχετε πρόβλημα επειδή θα ζείτε μέσω VPN


Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για το πραξικόπημα αυτό?

----------


## PopManiac

> Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για το πραξικόπημα αυτό?


Καλή ερώτηση στην οποία δεν έχω άμεση απάντηση ακόμα. Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο γόνιμο να το ψάχνουμε έτσι παρά για το αν το τάδε VPN μας "σώζει".

Αλλά, ναι, χρωστώ μια απάντηση. Θα ξεκινούσα λέγοντας ότι κάπου δεν υπήρχε δεδικασμένο από Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών για άλλα τέτοια φιρμάνια ΑΕΠΙ τα οποία οι ISPs αρνούνταν να εφαρμόσουν έτσι αόριστα ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;

----------


## Mirmidon

Με την λογική μερικών εδώ μέσα, που σίγουρα αντιπροσωπεύουν και μερίδα της κοινωνίας γενικά, θα καταντήσουμε στο τέλος να μας χρεώνουν ή να μας απαγορεύουν δικτατορικά, για πνευματικά δικαιώματα γιατί παίξαμε το χ τραγούδι στον γάμο μας. Για συνέλθετε μερικοί. Δημοκρατία έχουμε. Θα προτιμούσα περισσότερη παιδεία για το θέμα πνευματικά δικαιώματα παρά μεθόδους ολοκληρωτικού καθεστώτος. 

Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, η όλη ιστορία γίνεται για το χρήμα και όχι για τη δικαιοσύνη.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για το πραξικόπημα αυτό?


Δεν νομίζω να μπορούμε 

Εγώ τουλάχιστον αυτό που κάνω είναι να μην αγοράζω κανένα προϊόν ή υπηρεσία που να έχει σχέση με αυτές τις επιτροπές, αρχές, οργανισμούς

Πληρώνω την συνδρομή μου για υπηρεσίες που αφορούν ταινίες,τηλεοπτικές σειρές, μουσική (Netflix, Amazon, Spotify) και οποία άλλη υπηρεσία έρθει στην χώρα μας

Αλλά ούτε ένα σεντ του ευρώ στους εγχώριους νταβατζήδες

- - - Updated - - -




> Με την λογική μερικών εδώ μέσα, που σίγουρα αντιπροσωπεύουν και μερίδα της κοινωνίας γενικά, θα καταντήσουμε στο τέλος να μας χρεώνουν ή να μας απαγορεύουν δικτατορικά, για πνευματικά δικαιώματα γιατί παίξαμε το χ τραγούδι στον γάμο μας. Για συνέλθετε μερικοί. Δημοκρατία έχουμε. Θα προτιμούσα περισσότερη παιδεία για το θέμα πνευματικά δικαιώματα παρά μεθόδους ολοκληρωτικού καθεστώτος. 
> 
> Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, η όλη ιστορία γίνεται για το χρήμα και όχι για τη δικαιοσύνη.


Σωστά αλλά όπως βλέπεις και ο ίδιος δεν το καταλαβαίνουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Καλή ερώτηση στην οποία δεν έχω άμεση απάντηση ακόμα. Αλλά είναι πολύ πιο γόνιμο να το ψάχνουμε έτσι παρά για το αν το τάδε VPN μας "σώζει".
> 
> Αλλά, ναι, χρωστώ μια απάντηση. Θα ξεκινούσα λέγοντας ότι κάπου δεν υπήρχε δεδικασμένο από Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών για άλλα τέτοια φιρμάνια ΑΕΠΙ τα οποία οι ISPs αρνούνταν να εφαρμόσουν έτσι αόριστα ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


Δίκιο έχεις στον συλλογισμό σου/σκέψη σου

Την ΑΕΠΙ δεν την υπολόγιζαν ούτε τον ΟΠΙ αλλά μην σου πω και για την ΕΠΟΕ που την υπολόγιζαν μόνο αν έβγαζε νέα τσόντα η Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου και έστελνε ραβασάκια ο Σειρηνάκης και έκλειναν ιστοσελίδες.

Ενώ τώρα οι ISP κάνουν ότι τους πει η επιτροπή χωρίς να σκεφτούν φυσικά το ενδεχόμενο να χάσουν πελάτες...

----------


## sdikr

> Με την λογική μερικών εδώ μέσα, που σίγουρα αντιπροσωπεύουν και μερίδα της κοινωνίας γενικά, θα καταντήσουμε στο τέλος να μας χρεώνουν ή να μας απαγορεύουν δικτατορικά, για πνευματικά δικαιώματα γιατί παίξαμε το χ τραγούδι στον γάμο μας. Για συνέλθετε μερικοί. Δημοκρατία έχουμε. Θα προτιμούσα περισσότερη παιδεία για το θέμα πνευματικά δικαιώματα παρά μεθόδους ολοκληρωτικού καθεστώτος. 
> 
> Όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, η όλη ιστορία γίνεται για το χρήμα και όχι για τη δικαιοσύνη.


Τι σχέση έχει η Δημοκρατία με το ότι όταν αγοράζεις μουσική  έχει συγκεκριμένους όρους  το τι μπορείς να κάνεις και τι όχι;

ΥΓ  Δημοκρατία δεν σημαίνει ασυδοσία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> This 
> 
> Και καθίστε εδώ να μιλάτε για το πώς με DNS fwd ή VPN ή ξέρω γω τι θα έχετε τη δυνατότητα να μην πληρώνετε για τις αγαπημένες ταινίες και σειρές σας.
> 
> Λες και αυτό είναι η ουσία.... Επειδή αύριο / μεθαύριο, όταν η ίδια "επιτροπή" ή άλλες που (θα) έχουν συσταθεί θα γυρίσει και με ένα φιρμάνι θα σας κόψει τη δυνατότητα να ανεβάσετε το ΧΨ πράγμα που θα έχετε στήσει επειδή αόριστα "παραβιάζει νομοθεσία", χωρίς καμία δικαστική συνδρομή, αλλά έτσι, να δω αν και τότε απλά θα λέτε ότι δεν έχετε πρόβλημα επειδή θα ζείτε μέσω VPN


Πολύ σωστά

----------


## Mirmidon

> Τι σχέση έχει η Δημοκρατία με το ότι όταν αγοράζεις μουσική  έχει συγκεκριμένους όρους  το τι μπορείς να κάνεις και τι όχι;
> 
> ΥΓ  Δημοκρατία δεν σημαίνει ασυδοσία.


Κάτι ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, εννοώντας, και συμφωνώ, ότι στο τέλος θα κάνουν και προληπτικές συλλήψεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάτι ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, εννοώντας, και συμφωνώ, ότι στο τέλος θα κάνουν και προληπτικές συλλήψεις.


Άψογος

Να πω και κάτι άλλο για αυτές τις επιτροπές,αρχές, οργανισμούς αν ήταν έξυπνοι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι που είναι στην διοίκηση τους αντί για διάφορους φόρους ή τέλη θα έβαζαν μια συνδρομή που θα πλήρωνες μαζί με την συνδρομή σου για το διαδίκτυο και θα είχες ότι ταινία θες ή τηλεοπτική σειρά ή μουσική νόμιμα να δεις/ακούσεις χωρίς να πρέπει να πληρώνεις συνδρομές σε Netflix , Amazon , Hulu , Disney , Spotify , κτλ...

----------


## galotzas

Ελλαδα: Η χωρα του ΘΑ μας κανουν συλληψεις ΘΑ μας λογοκρινουν ΘΑ μας κλεισουν νομιμα sites ΘΑ ΘΑ ΘΑ. Υπαρχει μια παγκοσμια οδηγια και νομοθεσια που κυνηγανε αυτους που διανεμουν ταινειες μουσικη iptv και τα σχετικα. Ολοι μας οταν κατεβαζουμε ταινειες και mp3 απο warez sites ΔΕΝ γνωριζουμε οτι ειναι παρανομο? Οταν κανουμε (και εγω) συνδρομη IPTV ΔΕΝ γνωριζουμε οτι ειναι παρανομο? Το TPB εχει αλλαξει 2345324 καταληξεις. ΔΕΝ καταλαβαινουμε μεσα μας οτι ειναι παρανομο? Και τωρα που ερχεται ο Χ διωκτης (στην καθε χωρα με διαφορετικη μορφη/συσταση) και κηνυγαει τους παρανομους λεμε οτι ειναι δικτατορια και λογοκρισια? Ουτε εμενα μου αρεσει που εχασα το τσαμπα (αρκετα ΤΒ ταινειες και mp3)  και εβαλα νετφλιξ με 10 ευρω το μηνα αλλα τι να κανουμε αυτο ειναι το παιχνιδι. 

Ψυχραιμια και ο καθενας κινειται οπως αυτος νομιζει.

----------


## sdikr

> Κάτι ειπώθηκε παραπάνω, εννοώντας, και συμφωνώ, ότι στο τέλος θα κάνουν και προληπτικές συλλήψεις.


Και κάτι ειπώθηκε πιο πάνω, πως υπάρχουν αυτή την στιγμή διάφορες αρχές, επιτροπές κλπ που έχουν την δυνατότητα να επιβάλουν πρόστιμα ή άλλες διοικητικές πράξεις.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορούμε να οργανωθούμε και να διαμαρτυρηθούμε για το πραξικόπημα αυτό?


Άποψη μου: μόνο δικαστικά ως αντισυνταγματικος στο συμβούλιο της επικρατείας. (Όπως πχ οι συνταξιούχοι με τις μειώσεις συντάξεων οπου ο ένας μετά τον άλλο μνημονιακό νόμο κρίνονται αντισυνταγματικοί).

Ο νόμος αλλάζει μόνο με νέο νόμο, δεν είναι μια απλή υπουργική απόφαση όπως ειπώθηκε που απλά αλλάζει ο υπουργός και βγάζει μια νέα υπουργική απόφαση.


Αν κρίνω μάλιστα από τις σελίδες επί σελίδων και τον όγκο όλων αυτων που σιχτιριζουν την δήθεν αναρμόδια επιτροπή θα μαζευτούν τόσα € ικανά να πάτε στον καλύτερο συνταγματολόγο. Αργούν βέβαια αυτα (πενταετία μίνιμουμ) πλην όμως δεν βλέπω κάποια άλλη νόμιμη λύση στην ερώτηση σου.

Με λίγα λόγια, η στόχευση της επιτροπής είναι λάθος ίσως και παραπλανητική, και αρμόδια είναι και πλήρως εξουσιοδοτημένη με νόμο (οποίος αδικείται από αυτή πάει δικαστικά). Η στόχευση του νομοθέτη δλδ του ίδιου του νόμου σίγουρα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.

----------


## xaris2335

Για την προληπτική σύλληψη, να μαζευτούν να κάνουν μήνυση στο Διοικητή της Αστυνομίας  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -

Η ισχύς εν τη ενώσει  :Wink:

----------


## Zus

> Με λίγα λόγια, η στόχευση της επιτροπής είναι λάθος ίσως και παραπλανητική, και αρμόδια είναι και πλήρως εξουσιοδοτημένη με νόμο (οποίος αδικείται από αυτή πάει δικαστικά). Η στόχευση του νομοθέτη δλδ του ίδιου του νόμου σίγουρα έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες επιτυχίας.


Και ο ερντογάν νόμιμα κλείνει το διαδίκτυο όποτε του καπνίσει. 

Μάλλον το σημαντικό δεν είναι πόσο καλλυμένο έχουν τον πισινό τους, οι επιτροπές σε ελλάδα και τουρκία και βόρεια κορέα. Το θέμα είναι τι όπλα έχει ο λαός ενάντια στον απολυταρχισμό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι σε μαζική πίεση προς αρμόδιο γραφείο, υπουργείο, ευρωκουνοβούλιο κλπ. Όχι με δικαστική οδό.

----------


## Aurumnus

> Ναι είναι δυνατόν γιατί εκπλήσσεσαι, τι νομίζεις ζουν όλοι το Αμερικάνικο όνειρο ή νομίζεις ότι η Αμερική είναι αυτή που βλέπεις στο lifestyle του hollywood  
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ή μήπως νομίζεις ότι η Ελλάδα είναι η μόνη χώρα που χρωστάει, η Αμερική να δεις πόσα χρωστάει τα κέρατα της.


Ναι αυτά είναι όλα γνωστά.

Αλλά είχα την εντύπωση ότι στις ταχύτητες ιντερνετ ήταν διαφορετικά τα πράγματα. Σίγουρα όχι σε όλη την Αμερική, αλλά σε όλες τις πόλεις.

----------


## pelopas1

οταν φτανουμε στο σημειο να αφηνουμε εναν "ιδιωτικο θεσμο" να παρακαμπτει την δικαστικη οδο και με δεκαδες νομοθεσιες σε ασχετα αρθρα να ψηφιζονται οι διαταγες απο το εξωτερικο  τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι τηε μοιρας μας
δυστυχως ψηφιακα η ελλαδα μπαινει σε γυψο με Χ χρονια χουντας μπροστα μας

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και ο ερντογάν νόμιμα κλείνει το διαδίκτυο όποτε του καπνίσει. 
> 
> Μάλλον το σημαντικό δεν είναι πόσο καλλυμένο έχουν τον πισινό τους, οι επιτροπές σε ελλάδα και τουρκία και βόρεια κορέα. Το θέμα είναι τι όπλα έχει ο λαός ενάντια στον απολυταρχισμό σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Εγώ σκεφτόμουν κάτι σε μαζική πίεση προς αρμόδιο γραφείο, υπουργείο, ευρωκουνοβούλιο κλπ. Όχι με δικαστική οδό.


Είπες ευρωκοινοβούλιο

Οι βουλευτές μας για το μόνο πράγμα που ενδιαφέρονται είναι ο μισθός που θα πάρουν όσοι εκλεγούν στην ευρωβουλή

Αν ήξεραν τι όπλο έχουν στα χέρια τους ...

----------


## sdikr

> οταν φτανουμε στο σημειο να αφηνουμε εναν "ιδιωτικο θεσμο" να παρακαμπτει την δικαστικη οδο και με δεκαδες νομοθεσιες σε ασχετα αρθρα να ψηφιζονται οι διαταγες απο το εξωτερικο  τοτε ειμαστε αξιοι τηε μοιρας μας
> δυστυχως ψηφιακα η ελλαδα μπαινει σε γυψο με Χ χρονια χουντας μπροστα μας


Μα απο το κράτος εποπτεύεται, απο το κράτος διορίζονται  




> Ο ΟΠΙ είναι νομικό πρόσωπο ιδιωτικού δικαίου που εδρεύει στην Αθήνα (οδός Μετσόβου 5) *και εποπτεύεται από το Υπουργείο Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού*. Ο ΟΠΙ ιδρύθηκε σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 69 Ν. 2121/1993 για την «Πνευματική Ιδιοκτησία, Συγγενικά Δικαιώματα και Πολιτιστικά Θέματα» (ΦΕΚ Α/25/1993) ) και η λειτουργία του διέπεται από το καταστατικό του, το ΠΔ 311/1994 (ΦΕΚ A/165/1994).






> Διοίκηση
> 
> Ο ΟΠΙ διοικείται από επταμελές Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο (Δ.Σ.) *που διορίζεται με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού για τρία χρόνια* (άρθρο 3 ΠΔ 311/1994 όπως τροποποιήθηκε από την παρ. 3 του α.45 του ν. 4531/2018). *Ο Διευθυντής του ΟΠΙ ορίζεται με απόφαση Υπουργού Πολιτισμού, Παιδείας και Θρησκευμάτων με τριετή θητεία* (άρθρο 5 ΠΔ 311/1994).



Και σε άλλες αρχές πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνονται τα πράγματα,  δεν ξέρω πολλές ιδιωτικές εταιρίες που να διορίζουν οι υπουργοί το Διοικητικό συμβούλιο

----------


## stefanos1999

Διαβάζοντας το νόμο χθες διαπίστωσα και κάτι άλλο σημαντικό που δεν έχει ειπωθεί, στη περιβόητη αυτή τριμελή επιτροπή (ΕΔΠΠΙ) πλειοψηφεί το δημόσιο... αφού τόσο η ΕΕΤΤ όσο και η ΑΠΔΠΧ ορίζουν από ένα μέλος η καθεμιά.
Επίσης όλες οι αποφάσεις της επιτροπής απαιτούν απόλυτη πλειοψηφία.

----------


## sdikr

> Διαβάζοντας το νόμο χθες διαπίστωσα και κάτι άλλο σημαντικό που δεν έχει ειπωθεί, στη περιβόητη αυτή τριμελή επιτροπή (ΕΔΠΠΙ) πλειοψηφεί το δημόσιο... αφού τόσο η ΕΕΤΤ όσο και η ΑΠΔΠΧ ορίζουν από ένα μέλος η καθεμιά.
> Επίσης όλες οι αποφάσεις της επιτροπής απαιτούν απόλυτη πλειοψηφία.


Και οι 3 τους δημοσίου είναι,  αφού  και ο Πρόεδρος της ΟΠΙ είναι διορισμένος απο το κράτος (που διορίζεται με απόφαση του Υπουργού Πολιτισμού και Αθλητισμού για τρία χρόνια).

----------


## stefanos1999

Οπότε δεν υφίσταται ούτε και θέμα εκχώρησης υπερεξουσιων σε ιδιωτες, λόμπι και ανεξέλεγκτους σκοτεινούς τύπους.

----------


## Manvol

Κρατώ μια πισινή καθώς βλεποντας τη σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΠΙ αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με αυτά τα βιογραφικά και προυπηρεσίες ασχολούνται με sites που έχουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο αυτενεργώντας. 

Θεωρώ βέβαιο πως τους δίνονται έτοιμες λίστες από lobby - τα οποία φυσικά και δρουν ανεξέλεγκτα. Βεβαίως αν εσείς θεωρείτε πως είναι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητοι και αδέκαστοι...

----------


## sdikr

> Κρατώ μια πισινή καθώς βλεποντας τη σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΠΙ αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με αυτά τα βιογραφικά και προυπηρεσίες ασχολούνται με sites που έχουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο αυτενεργώντας. 
> 
> Θεωρώ βέβαιο πως τους δίνονται έτοιμες λίστες από lobby - τα οποία φυσικά και δρουν ανεξέλεγκτα. Βεβαίως αν εσείς θεωρείτε πως είναι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητοι και αδέκαστοι...


Αν αρχίσουμε και τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας τότε θα δέσει το γλυκό!
Το ίδιο μπορεί να πει και κάποιος για τους δικαστές, ανάλογα με το αν του αρέσει η απόφαση ή οχι κλπ

----------


## MNP-10

> Κρατώ μια πισινή καθώς βλεποντας τη σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΠΙ αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με αυτά τα βιογραφικά και προυπηρεσίες ασχολούνται με sites που έχουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο αυτενεργώντας.


Και σκεψου οτι ουτε παρανομο περιεχομενο εχουν. Torrent links ειναι. Το περιεχομενο το εχει ο καθε seeder.

----------


## PopManiac

> Κρατώ μια πισινή καθώς βλεποντας τη σύνθεση του ΔΣ του ΟΠΙ αδυνατώ να πιστέψω ότι αυτοί οι άνθρωποι με αυτά τα βιογραφικά και προυπηρεσίες ασχολούνται με sites που έχουν παράνομο περιεχόμενο αυτενεργώντας. 
> 
> Θεωρώ βέβαιο πως τους δίνονται έτοιμες λίστες από lobby - τα οποία φυσικά και δρουν ανεξέλεγκτα. Βεβαίως αν εσείς θεωρείτε πως είναι πραγματικά ανεξάρτητοι και αδέκαστοι...





> Αν αρχίσουμε και τις θεωρίες συνωμοσίας τότε θα δέσει το γλυκό!
> Το ίδιο μπορεί να πει και κάποιος για τους δικαστές, ανάλογα με το αν του αρέσει η απόφαση ή οχι κλπ


Και όμως δεν είναι θεωρία συνομωσίας, απλά ότι τις αποφάσεις αυτές δεν τις λαμβάνει το ΔΣ ΟΠΙ αλλά υπάλληλοι.

Σίγουρα εκείνοι/ες μπορεί να λαμβάνουν τέτοιες λίστες από δικηγόρους, τρίτα πρόσωπα, κλπ δεν είναι διόλου απίθανο, μην πω ότι προσωπικά και εκ πείρας έτσι λειτουργούν πολλοί ιδιωτικοί οργανισμοί εκπροσώπησης κατόχων Πν Δικαιωμάτων

----------


## sdikr

> Και σκεψου οτι ουτε παρανομο περιεχομενο εχουν. Torrent links ειναι. Το περιεχομενο το εχει ο καθε seeder.


Μην είσαι σίγουρος

- - - Updated - - -




> Και όμως δεν είναι θεωρία συνομωσίας, απλά ότι τις αποφάσεις αυτές δεν τις λαμβάνει το ΔΣ ΟΠΙ αλλά υπάλληλοι.
> 
> Σίγουρα εκείνοι/ες μπορεί να λαμβάνουν τέτοιες λίστες από δικηγόρους, τρίτα πρόσωπα, κλπ δεν είναι διόλου απίθανο, μην πω ότι προσωπικά και εκ πείρας έτσι λειτουργούν πολλοί ιδιωτικοί οργανισμοί εκπροσώπησης κατόχων Πν Δικαιωμάτων


Φυσικά και την λίστα θα την λάβουν απο κάπου, μετά η δουλειά αυτής της επιτροπής είναι να κάνει εναν έλεγχο για το αν υπάρχει παράνομο υλικό ή όχι.


Εδώ έχει την απόφαση,  αναφέρει πως η ίδια η επιτροπή ήρθε σε επικοινωνία με τους διαχειριστές σελίδας και ζήτησε να κατέβουν τα λινκ



Κάτι που δεν έγινε

----------


## Manvol

Το ότι φαίνονται τυπικά διορισμένοι από δημόσιους φορείς συγνώμη αλλά δεν με πείθει. 

Οταν οι ενέργειες σου είναι καθαρά υπερ των συμφερόντων μιας ομάδας ιδιωτών (κάτω από την ομπρέλα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων), τότε δεν πείθεις πως λειτουργείς με βάση το δημόσιο συμφέρον. 

Αν εσύ προσπαθείς να μηδενίσεις την άποψη μου μιλώντας για θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, κανένα πρόβλημα.

- - - Updated - - -




> μετά η δουλειά αυτής της επιτροπής είναι να κάνει εναν έλεγχο για το αν υπάρχει παράνομο υλικό ή όχι.


Είμαι σίγουρος πως κάνουν εξονυχιστικό έλεγχο...

----------


## sdikr

> Το ότι φαίνονται τυπικά διορισμένοι από δημόσιους φορείς συγνώμη αλλά δεν με πείθει. 
> 
> Οταν οι ενέργειες σου είναι καθαρά υπερ των συμφερόντων μιας ομάδας ιδιωτών (κάτω από την ομπρέλα των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων), τότε δεν πείθεις πως λειτουργείς με βάση το δημόσιο συμφέρον. 
> 
> Αν εσύ προσπαθείς να μηδενίσεις την άποψη μου μιλώντας για θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, κανένα πρόβλημα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


Εντάξει αμα δεν σε πείθει δεν μπορώθέλω  να σου αλλάξω γνώμη,  απλά μην απαντάς σε μηνύματα μου απο εδώ και πέρα, ευχαριστω

----------


## Manvol

> Και σκεψου οτι ουτε παρανομο περιεχομενο εχουν. Torrent links ειναι. Το περιεχομενο το εχει ο καθε seeder.


Αυτό δεν το δέχονται ως επιχείρημα - παρόλο που είναι η αντικειμενική αλήθεια. Δεν βολεύει καταπώς φαίνεται.

----------


## emeliss

> Αλλά, ναι, χρωστώ μια απάντηση. Θα ξεκινούσα λέγοντας ότι κάπου δεν υπήρχε δεδικασμένο από Πρωτοδικείο Αθηνών για άλλα τέτοια φιρμάνια ΑΕΠΙ τα οποία οι ISPs αρνούνταν να εφαρμόσουν έτσι αόριστα ή μου ξεφεύγει κάτι;


Υπαρχαν διάφορες περιπτώσεις αλλά νομίζω καμία που να αφορά την ΕΔΠΙΙ. Είναι φρέσκια σαν οντότητα. Η πρώτη της απόφαση / διαταγή, βγήκε αν θυμάμαι καλά τον Οκτώβρη του 2018.

----------


## Manvol

> Εντάξει αμα δεν σε πείθει δεν μπορώθέλω  να σου αλλάξω γνώμη,  απλά μην απαντάς σε μηνύματα μου απο εδώ και πέρα, ευχαριστω  δεν έχω καμία όρεξη.


Αν δεν κάνω λάθος εσύ κάνεις quote σε posts μου ακόμη κι αν δεν αφορούν εσένα. 

Αν δεν μου απαντάς δεν θα σου απαντώ. 

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος πως έτσι λειτουργεί ο διάλογος σε αυτό το forum, δεν έχω και προβλημα όμως.  

Σημαντικό επίσης: δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πείσω κανέναν και δεν περιμένω να πεισθώ από κανέναν. Αν προκύψει μέσα από το διάλογο καλώς. 

Σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ο διάλογος δεν συμμετέχει. Μπορείς και να με φιμώσεις αν δεν σου αρέσουν όσα γράφω - μέχρι τότε σε διαβεβαιώνω πως θα συνεχίσω να τα γράφω.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αυτό δεν το δέχονται ως επιχείρημα - παρόλο που είναι η αντικειμενική αλήθεια. Δεν βολεύει καταπώς φαίνεται.


Πως το ξερεις ότι δεν το δέχονται; Στο άρθρο 3 υπ.4  ορίζεται ότι οι συνεδριάσεις είναι μυστικές.

----------


## Manvol

> Πως το ξερεις ότι δεν το δέχονται; Στο άρθρο 3 υπ.4  ορίζεται ότι οι συνεδριάσεις είναι μυστικές.


Αν το δεχόντουσαν, τότε δεν θα έκριναν παράνομα τα torrent sites (ειδικά αυτά που κάνουν host μόνο σε αρχεία torrent και όχι σε επίμαχα αρχεία ταινιών/μουσικης/κλπ)

Για την ακρίβεια το θεωρούν υπεκφυγή, αν κρίνω από την επιχειρηματολογία υπέρ των ιδιωτικών αυτών συμφερόντων.

- το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα sites με direct links τριτων cyberlockers-

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αν το δεχόντουσαν, τότε δεν θα έκριναν παράνομα τα torrent sites (ειδικά αυτά που κάνουν host μόνο σε αρχεία torrent και όχι σε επίμαχα αρχεία ταινιών/μουσικης/κλπ)
> 
> Για την ακρίβεια το θεωρούν υπεκφυγή, αν κρίνω από την επιχειρηματολογία υπέρ των ιδιωτικών αυτών συμφερόντων.
> 
> - το ίδιο ισχύει και για τα sites με direct links τριτων cyberlockers-


Αν είναι 100% όπως τα λες (δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και ετσι διότι δεν  έχω σχετικές γνωσεις για να εκφέρω ιδία άποψη) γιατι κανείς εκ των πολλών θιγομενων δεν τους πάει δικαστικά;  Ακόμα και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα στην επιτροπή (άρσης του αποκλεισμού πρόσβασης) έως τη κυρία εκδίκαση νομιζω θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν. Ειναι σοβαρή ένδειξη <<ενοχής>> να μην ασκεί τα έννομα δικαιώματα και δίκαια του ο (κατ ισχυρισμό του) θιγομενος ή να το θέσω καλύτερα σοβαρή ένδειξη ότι έχει τη φωλιά του λερωμενη.

Όπως πιστεύω ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι με τα πιστεύω, κρίνω, νομίζω κτλ ή θα μπορούσε να είναι έτσι ή ο ένας τα πήρε, ο άλλος του φέραν λίστα έτοιμη κτλ δουλειά δεν γίνεται, δλδ με υποθέσεις, υποψίες και θεωρίες. Κοινώς δεν είναι κάτι το χειροπιαστό. Οπως έλεγε και 
το σλόγκαν του '80, <<έχει αποδείξεις κ στοιχεία; στον εισαγγελέα>>.

Αλλα το σημαντικότερο και λυπηρό κατ εμέ είναι οτι αντί να ασχολούνται οι πολλοί με τις τυχόν και δυνητικά άλλες παράπλευρες συνέπειες που θα μπορούσε να έχει η συγκεκριμένη ή κάθε άλλη ως ήθελε προκύψει επιτροπή, το θέμα αιχμής των περισσότερων είναι τα τορρεντ και το τσάμπα που αργοπεθαίνει.

----------


## Manvol

> Αν είναι 100% όπως τα λες (δεν θα διαφωνήσω ότι θα μπορούσε να είναι και ετσι διότι δεν  έχω σχετικές γνωσεις για να εκφέρω ιδία άποψη) γιατι κανείς εκ των πολλών θιγομενων δεν τους πάει δικαστικά;  Ακόμα και ασφαλιστικά μέτρα στην επιτροπή (άρσης του αποκλεισμού πρόσβασης) έως τη κυρία εκδίκαση νομιζω θα μπορούσαν να κάνουν. Ειναι σοβαρή ένδειξη <<ενοχής>> να μην ασκεί τα έννομα δικαιώματα και δίκαια του ο (κατ ισχυρισμό του) θιγομενος ή να το θέσω καλύτερα σοβαρή ένδειξη ότι έχει τη φωλιά του λερωμενη.
> 
> Όπως πιστεύω ότι αντιλαμβάνεσαι με τα πιστεύω, κρίνω, νομίζω κτλ ή θα μπορούσε να είναι έτσι ή ο ένας τα πήρε, ο άλλος του φέραν λίστα έτοιμη κτλ δουλειά δεν γίνεται, δλδ με υποθέσεις, υποψίες και θεωρίες. Κοινώς δεν είναι κάτι το χειροπιαστό. Οπως έλεγε και 
> το σλόγκαν του '80, <<έχει αποδείξεις κ στοιχεία; στον εισαγγελέα>>.
> 
> Αλλα το σημαντικότερο και λυπηρό κατ εμέ είναι οτι αντί να ασχολούνται οι πολλοί με τις τυχόν και δυνητικά άλλες παράπλευρες συνέπειες που θα μπορούσε να έχει η συγκεκριμένη ή κάθε άλλη ως ήθελε προκύψει επιτροπή, το θέμα αιχμής των περισσότερων είναι τα τορρεντ και το τσάμπα που αργοπεθαίνει.


Εύλογο το ερώτημα σου: γιατί δεν πάνε δικαστικά;

Κάνοντας μια προσπάθεια να απαντήσω: το σύστημα δίνει υπεροπλία στις εν λόγω επιτροπές. Κρίνουν κι αποφασίζουν ποιον θα λογοκρίνουν προκαταβολικά. To τεκμήριο της αθωότητας πάει περίπατο.

Η προσπάθεια ανατροπής στο δικαστήριο μιας ειλημμένης απόφασης της επιτροπής καθίσταται μια ιδιαίτερα πολυέξοδη, χρονοβόρα, αλλά και αμφίβολη διαδικασία που οι περισσότεροι ιδιώτες δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν. 

Με απλά λόγια η επιτροπή έχει και το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι: αποφασίζει προκαταβολικά ποιος είναι ένοχος και τον τιμωρεί ενώ παράλληλα διαθέτει νομικό και οικονομικό backing από τον δημόσιο κορβανά. 

Πόσοι ιδιώτες μπορούν να αντιπαρατεθούν επιτυχώς με τέτοιες συνθήκες; Η απάντηση είναι σχεδόν κανείς. Γι' αυτό και όλοι παίρνουν τον σύντομο δρόμο της αλλαγής domain, χώρας hosting, κλπ.

Αν αυτό για κάποιους ερμηνεύεται ως αποδοχή ενοχής so be it. Για εμένα είναι απλώς ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση. Με τα υπάρχοντα δεδομένα κι εγώ έτσι θα έπραττα αν με λογοκρίναν (εκτός αν είχα έναν τεράστιο νομικό μηχανισμό να με καλύπτει).

----------


## dimyok

Αυτο ακριβως . Εδω βλεπεις ανθρωπους να μην εχουν να δωσουν 300 ευρο και να τους αρπαζει το δημοσια τα ακινητα τι λεμε τωρα σοβαρα θα πας δικαστικα μετωπικη με το δημοσιο ;

----------


## stefanos1999

> Εύλογο το ερώτημα σου: γιατί δεν πάνε δικαστικά;
> 
> Κάνοντας μια προσπάθεια να απαντήσω: το σύστημα δίνει υπεροπλία στις εν λόγω επιτροπές. Κρίνουν κι αποφασίζουν ποιον θα λογοκρίνουν προκαταβολικά. To τεκμήριο της αθωότητας πάει περίπατο.
> 
> Η προσπάθεια ανατροπής στο δικαστήριο μιας ειλημμένης απόφασης της επιτροπής καθίσταται μια ιδιαίτερα πολυέξοδη, χρονοβόρα, αλλά και αμφίβολη διαδικασία που οι περισσότεροι ιδιώτες δεν μπορούν να αντέξουν. 
> 
> Με απλά λόγια η επιτροπή έχει και το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι: αποφασίζει προκαταβολικά ποιος είναι ένοχος και τον τιμωρεί ενώ παράλληλα διαθέτει νομικό και οικονομικό backing από τον δημόσιο κορβανά. 
> 
> Πόσοι ιδιώτες μπορούν να αντιπαρατεθούν επιτυχώς με τέτοιες συνθήκες; Η απάντηση είναι σχεδόν κανείς. Γι' αυτό και όλοι παίρνουν τον σύντομο δρόμο της αλλαγής domain, χώρας hosting, κλπ.
> ...


Εκτός των εξοφθαλμων περιπτώσεων τα διοικητικά δικαστήρια συνήθως κρίνουν υπέρ  του διοικουμενου. Μια περισσότερο ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση θα ήταν ότι για να πας δικαστικά πρέπει να αποκαλύψεις και τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης σου, ποιος είσαι δλδ. Ελάχιστοι θα πάρουν το ρίσκο να αποκαλυφθούν.

Σχετικά με την αποδοχή ενοχής και πέρα του  πώς ερμηνεύεται, αν δεν ασκούνται τα νομιμα δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν βλάβη ούτε ζημιά. Οπως δεν υπάρχει ολίγον έγκυος έτσι δεν υπάρχει και ολιγον ένοχος ή αθώος, ούτε ολίγον νόμιμος ή μη-νομιμος. Η το ένα θα είναι ή το άλλο. Tι θέλω να πω;
Χωρίς δεδικασμένο aka νομικό προηγούμενο μια ζωή <<ένοχοι>> θα είναι οι (κατ ισχυρισμό) θιγομενοι, είτε με το σημερινό είτε με το αυριανό domain ή με το μεθαύριανο domain.

----------


## dimyok

Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση δικαστηριο να μην ειναι υπερ Δημοσιου  . Δε μας ενδιαφερουν τα δικηγοριστικα εδω καθαρα λεει αναδρομικα η ΕΥΕΔ δικαιούται να εισπράττει ποσά που οφείλονται στην ΑΕΠΙ ΑΕ !
https://opi.gr/epikairotita1/nea/943...kes-rythmiseis

----------


## sdikr

> *Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση δικαστηριο να μην ειναι υπερ Δημοσιου*  . Δε μας ενδιαφερουν τα δικηγοριστικα εδω καθαρα λεει αναδρομικα η ΕΥΕΔ δικαιούται να εισπράττει ποσά που οφείλονται στην ΑΕΠΙ ΑΕ !
> https://opi.gr/epikairotita1/nea/943...kes-rythmiseis


Ετσί είναι αν δεν υπάρχει επαφή με την πραγματικότητα 

https://curia.gr/vomva-ste-gia-tis-s...is-sintakseis/
Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις που τα δικαστήρια έχουν κρίνει κατά του δημόσιου

----------


## Manvol

> Εκτός των εξοφθαλμων περιπτώσεων τα διοικητικά δικαστήρια συνήθως κρίνουν υπέρ  του διοικουμενου. Μια περισσότερο ρεαλιστική προσέγγιση θα ήταν ότι για να πας δικαστικά πρέπει να αποκαλύψεις και τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης σου, ποιος είσαι δλδ. Ελάχιστοι θα πάρουν το ρίσκο να αποκαλυφθούν.
> 
> Σχετικά με την αποδοχή ενοχής και πέρα του  πώς ερμηνεύεται, αν δεν ασκούνται τα νομιμα δεν υπάρχει ούτε καν βλάβη ούτε ζημιά. Οπως δεν υπάρχει ολίγον έγκυος έτσι δεν υπάρχει και ολιγον ένοχος ή αθώος, ούτε ολίγον νόμιμος ή μη-νομιμος. Η το ένα θα είναι ή το άλλο. Tι θέλω να πω;
> Χωρίς δεδικασμένο aka νομικό προηγούμενο μια ζωή <<ένοχοι>> θα είναι οι (κατ ισχυρισμό) θιγομενοι, είτε με το σημερινό είτε με το αυριανό domain ή με το μεθαύριανο domain.


Αυτή είναι επακριβώς η οπτική που υιοθετούν οι κάτοχοι πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 

Εγώ επιλέγω μια ενδιάμεση οδό: δεν σου λέω πως έχουν δίκιο 100% και σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις οι θιγόμενοι από τις ενέργειες της επιτροπής. 

Αυτό που πιστεύω είναι πως δεν έχει μεγάλη σημασία, καθώς ακόμη κι αν έχουν δίκιο, πολύ δύσκολο (έως απίθανο) να το βρουν. 

Οι αβάντες της δημόσιας διοίκησης σε τέτοιες δικαστικές διαμάχες είναι πολλές και οι διαθέσιμοι πόροι ακόμη περισσότεροι. 

Επίσης πολύ σημαντικό σκέλος είναι και το ότι η επιτροπή ξεκινάει με το τεράστιο πλεονέκτημα της προληπτικής λογοκρισίας χωρίς να απαιτείται να δίνει λογαριασμό σε κανέναν - παρά μόνο δυνητικά στο δικαστήριο (αν κι όποτε κάποιος θα έχει την οικονομική δυνατότητα και το συμφέρον να τους σύρει ως εκεί).

----------


## dimyok

Αντισυνταγματικοί οι μνημονιακοί νόμοι και ολες οι ντροπολογιες  αλλα η  απόφαση δεν θα εφαρμοστει ΠΟΤΕ για ολους με αναδρομική ισχύ . Λετε οι συνταξιουχοι να εχουμε μετα θανατο δικαιωση ;  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Αντισυνταγματικοί οι μνημονιακοί νόμοι και ολες οι ντροπολογιες  αλλα η  απόφαση δεν θα εφαρμοστει ΠΟΤΕ για ολους με αναδρομική ισχύ . Λετε οι συνταξιουχοι να εχουμε μετα θανατο δικαιωση ;


Αν είσαι συνταξιούχος στα 38.... Οχι

Υπάρχουν πάντως και άλλες αποφάσεις,  χωρίς να έχουν να κάνουν με συντάξεις απο τα 30 με προσδόκιμο ζωής τα 74 χρόνια

----------


## Manvol

> Δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση δικαστηριο να μην ειναι υπερ Δημοσιου  . Δε μας ενδιαφερουν τα δικηγοριστικα εδω καθαρα λεει αναδρομικα η ΕΥΕΔ δικαιούται να εισπράττει ποσά που οφείλονται στην ΑΕΠΙ ΑΕ !
> https://opi.gr/epikairotita1/nea/943...kes-rythmiseis


Σωστά. Αν εξαιρέσουμε περιπτώσεις αντισυνταγματικής νομοθεσίας που έθιγε τεράστιες ομάδες πανίσχυρων συμφερόντων (συνταξιούχοι, Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι), δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα δικαστήριο να κρίνει κατά του Δημοσίου και υπερ μικρής και όχι καλά οργανωμένης ομάδας ιδιωτών. 

Θα ήταν (για να το πω ήπια) αφέλεια να πιστέψουμε πως επειδή οι ΔΥ των ειδικών μισθολογίων κέρδισαν το Δημόσιο στην αντίστοιχη δικαστική διαμάχη αυτό μπορεί να αναχθεί και σε πιθανή νίκη ιδιωτών θιγόμενων από αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις επιτροπής (ΟΠΙ) που αβαντάρεται από το Δημόσιο.

----------


## dimyok

Στις επαφες με το δημοσιο που δυστυχως δεν ημαστε και ΔΥ ειδικών μισθολογίων μας παιρνουν το scalp .

----------


## sdikr

> Στις επαφες με το δημοσιο που δυστυχως δεν ημαστε και ΔΥ ειδικών μισθολογίων μας παιρνουν το scalp .


Οχι δεν προλαβαίνεις,  πιάνει μόνο αυτούς που ήταν συνταξιούχοι και νομίζω πως έχει λιγα χρόνια ώστε να μην γίνει παραγραφή.


Αλλά τόση ώρα λέμε πως έχουμε μια ιδιωτική εταιρία και πως μόνο τα δικαστήρια θα έπρεπε να έχουν δικαίωμα κρίσης,  τελικά δεν είναι ιδιωτική εταιρία αλλά και τα δικαστήρια δεν τα εμπιστευόμαστε ότι θα κρίνουν υπέρ μας.........

Κάπου υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο σκεπτικό.

----------


## Manvol

> Στις επαφες με το δημοσιο που δυστυχως δεν ημαστε και ΔΥ ειδικών μισθολογίων μας παιρνουν το scalp .


Ισχύει. Αλλωστε και οι ΔΥ/ειδικά μισθολόγια "είναι" Δημόσιο. 

Ενα από τα αίτια του προβλήματος είναι πως ο νομοθέτης βάζει το Δημόσιο (μέσω της επιτροπής) να παλέψει για λογαριασμό των ιδιωτικών συμφερόντων του lobby των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων.

Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, η διαμάχη θα ήταν ιδιώτης εναντίον ιδιώτη. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν είναι δουλειά (ή ιδιοκτησία) του Δημοσίου.

----------


## dimyok

Μα sdikr ο οργανισμος ειναι κομματικος /κρατικος  υπο το υπουργείο Πολιτισμού διοριζονται https://diavgeia.gov.gr/f/opi

http://www.kathimerini.gr/990291/art...epese-sto-keno

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αυτο ακριβως . Εδω βλεπεις ανθρωπους να μην εχουν να δωσουν 300 ευρο και να τους αρπαζει το δημοσια τα ακινητα τι λεμε τωρα σοβαρα θα πας δικαστικα μετωπικη με το δημοσιο ;


Υπάρχουν ένδικα βοηθήματα για τους μη-εχοντες.

Λύσεις υπάρχουν, θέληση να προσφύγουν οι θιγομενοι δεν βλέπω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Υπό κανονικές συνθήκες, η διαμάχη θα ήταν ιδιώτης εναντίον ιδιώτη. Τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα δεν είναι δουλειά (ή ιδιοκτησία) του Δημοσίου.


Ακόμα χειρότερα δλδ; Στο ιδιωτης-ιδιωτης και να μην υπάρχει λόμπι θα το δημιουργούσαν μόνο γι'αυτό το λόγο.

- - - Updated - - -




> Σωστά. Αν εξαιρέσουμε περιπτώσεις αντισυνταγματικής νομοθεσίας που έθιγε τεράστιες ομάδες πανίσχυρων συμφερόντων (συνταξιούχοι, Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι), δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα δικαστήριο να κρίνει κατά του Δημοσίου και υπερ μικρής και όχι καλά οργανωμένης ομάδας ιδιωτών.


Τι σχέση έχουν τα μισθοδικεια με τα διοικητικά που αφορούν τη περίπτωση;
Συνηθως το ακριβώς αντίθετο γίνεται στα διοικητικα, οι οργανωμένοι αντιμετωπίζονται όπως περιγράφεις ενώ  οι μεμονωμένοι προσφεύγοντες έχουν τη δικαστική εύνοια του διοικουμενου.

----------


## Manvol

> Υπάρχουν ένδικα βοηθήματα για τους μη-εχοντες.
> 
> Λύσεις υπάρχουν, θέληση να προσφύγουν οι θιγομενοι δεν βλέπω.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> Ακόμα χειρότερα δλδ; Στο ιδιωτης-ιδιωτης και να μην υπάρχει λόμπι θα το δημιουργούσαν μόνο γι'αυτό το λόγο.


Τα ένδικα βοηθήματα διατίθενται με πολύ ιδιαίτερους όρους (εξαιρετικά χαμηλό εισόδημα) που πιθανότατα δε θα συντρέχουν για έναν απλό μικρομεσαίο πολίτη. 

Κατά τ’άλλα τα έξοδα είναι πολλά και αν δεν σου περισσεύουν χρήματα δεν μπορείς να τα διαθέσεις. 

Ενώ ο αντίπαλος σου έχει το χέρι στον δημόσιο κορβανά εν προκειμένω.

Σχετικά με το δεύτερο: είναι πολύ πιο δίκαιο να πρόκειται για δυο αντιμαχόμενους ιδιώτες (ή ιδιωτικές ομάδες) οι οποίοι έχουν ενδεχομένως πρόσβαση σε λόμπι, παρά να έχει ο ένας backing σε πόρους και νομική συνδρομή από το Δημόσιο ενώ ο άλλος τίποτα.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Κατά τ’άλλα τα έξοδα είναι πολλά και αν δεν σου περισσεύουν χρήματα δεν μπορείς να τα διαθέσεις.


Σε τέτοια διοικητικά ο προσφεύγων παρισταται ακομα και χωρίς δικηγόρο και ιδίως αν είναι καποιος τόσο κατατοπισμενος όπως πχ εσύ φέρνει και 2-3 γνώστες μαρτυρες και καθάρισε. Στην τελική τι υπάρχει να χαθεί; Στη χειρότερη δεν θα γίνει δεκτή η προσφυγή. Τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε δλδ.

Για αυτό επιμένω, άλλος είναι ο λόγος, ούτε οικονομικός, ούτε backing κτλ. απλά κάποιοι  δεν θέλουν να αποκαλυφθουν τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης τους, πράγμα απαραίτητο για όποιον πάει δικαστικά.

----------


## Manvol

> Σε τέτοια διοικητικά ο προσφεύγων παρισταται ακομα και χωρίς δικηγόρο και ιδίως αν είναι καποιος τόσο κατατοπισμενος όπως πχ εσύ φέρνει και 2-3 γνώστες μαρτυρες και καθάρισε. Στην τελική τι υπάρχει να χαθεί; Απλά δεν θα γίνει δεκτή η προσφυγή. Τι είχαμε τι χάσαμε δλδ.
> Για αυτό επιμένω, άλλος είναι ο λόγος, ούτε οικονομικός, ούτε backing κτλ. απλά κάποιοι  δεν θέλουν να αποκαλυφθουν τα στοιχεία ταυτοποίησης τους, πράγμα απαραίτητο για όποιον πάει δικαστικά.


Δεν μπορώ να το αποκλείσω σαν πιθανότητα, γι' αυτό και δεν είμαι απόλυτος. Απο εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν το θεωρώ το πιθανότερο σενάριο.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Δεν μπορώ να το αποκλείσω σαν πιθανότητα, γι' αυτό και δεν είμαι απόλυτος. Απο εκεί και πέρα, σίγουρα δεν το θεωρώ το πιθανότερο σενάριο.


Ούτε εγω ότι είναι σίγουρα αυτός, αλλά και στατιστικά να το δει κάποιος αν από τα ~50σιτε (1ης+2ης φουρνιας) δεν προσφεύγει ούτε ένας, πιστεύω αυτοδικαίως ο οικονομικός τουλάχιστον λόγος φεύγει από το κάδρο.

----------


## Mr_Wizard

Εγώ προσωπικά έχω καταλάβει πως κάνουν οτι μπορούν για να περιορίσουν το ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο που κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ.
Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις πλέον οτι θέλεις.. με συνδρομή μόνον. (και τα vpn συνδρομητικά δεν είναι; )

Σε ποιο κράτος απαγορεύται να ζητήσει τη λίστα των συνδρομητών από τα vpn; (Καλά, οι ίδιοι δεν θα δώσουν ποτέ τη λίστα στο χέρι, αλλά να σου ξαφνικά ένα χακάρισμα στη βάση δεδομένων της..όπως έχουνε ακουστεί σε άλλες εταιρίες)
Όλα πλέον τείνουν να γίνουν ελεγχόμενα.

Τηλεόραση; Και αυτή συνδρομητική πλέον (οι ειδήσεις είναι προσφορά των καναλίων  :Razz:  )

Προσέξατε οτι τα vpn άρχισαν να πρωοθούνται πολύ έντονα, με το που κλείσανε κάποια sites υπότιτλων και ταινίων;
Πολύ καλό timing είχανε. Τυχαίο;

Οχι οτι με το vpn γίνεισαι νόμιμος..Απλά μπορείς να κατεβάσεις το ¨"ελεύθερο" που το κάνανε και αυτό.. συνδρομητικό.

----------


## PopManiac

> Εγώ προσωπικά έχω καταλάβει πως κάνουν οτι μπορούν για να περιορίσουν το ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο που κυκλοφορεί στο ιντερνετ.
> Μπορείς να κατεβάσεις πλέον οτι θέλεις.. με συνδρομή μόνον. (και τα vpn συνδρομητικά δεν είναι; )
> 
> Σε ποιο κράτος απαγορεύται να ζητήσει τη λίστα των συνδρομητών από τα vpn; (Καλά, οι ίδιοι δεν θα δώσουν ποτέ τη λίστα στο χέρι, αλλά να σου ξαφνικά ένα χακάρισμα στη βάση δεδομένων της..όπως έχουνε ακουστεί σε άλλες εταιρίες)
> Όλα πλέον τείνουν να γίνουν ελεγχόμενα.
> 
> Τηλεόραση; Και αυτή συνδρομητική πλέον (οι ειδήσεις είναι προσφορά των καναλίων  )
> 
> Προσέξατε οτι τα vpn άρχισαν να πρωοθούνται πολύ έντονα, με το που κλείσανε κάποια sites υπότιτλων και ταινίων;
> ...


Ξαναλέω ότι το νήμα εδώ θα έπρεπε να προβληματίζει όχι τόσο για τη βολή του καθενός στο κατέβασμα, αλλά για τη δυνατότητα εκτελεστικών οργάνων / αρχών να μπορούν να βγάζουν φιρμάνια που δυνητικά περιορίζουν ελεύθερη πρόσβαση.

Κατά συνέπεια, τι νομίζεις ότι με τέτοια προηγούμενα θα εμπόδιζε την ΧΨΩ αρχή να ζητήσει αύριο / μεθαύριο από τον εκάστοτε VPN πάροχο να δώσει λίστα χρηστών; Ή να πιέσει τον πάροχο τόσο πολύ νομικά που να αναγκαστεί να διακόψει τις υπηρεσίες του στη χώρα σου. Και μετά; VPN για να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε VPN;

----------


## xaris2335

με την φόρα που έχουν πάρει μέχρι και το youtube θα κόψουν  :Sorry:

----------


## uncharted

Τα VPN δεν είναι λύση, όπως δεν ήταν και το Rapidshare προ δεκαετίας. Οι κεντρικοποιημένες υποδομές είναι πάντα ελέγξιμες.

Λύση θα είναι αποκεντρωμένες δομές, που όμως θα απαιτήσουν υψηλό (ιδανικά συμμετρικό) upload... think out of the box και όχι απλά πως θα κάνετε την «δουλίτσα» σας με μασημένη τροφή (που άλλοι ελέγχουν)!

----------


## eagle12

> Τα VPN δεν είναι λύση, όπως δεν ήταν και το Rapidshare προ δεκαετίας. Οι κεντρικοποιημένες υποδομές είναι πάντα ελέγξιμες.
> 
> Λύση θα είναι αποκεντρωμένες δομές, που όμως θα απαιτήσουν υψηλό (ιδανικά συμμετρικό) upload... think out of the box και όχι απλά πως θα κάνετε την «δουλίτσα» σας με μασημένη τροφή (που άλλοι ελέγχουν)!


out of the box και μέσα στο seedbox δηλαδή?

----------


## dimyok

Rapidseedbox θυμιζει rapidshare . Ακριβο και τερας αξιοπιστιας ... not

----------


## uncharted

> out of the box και μέσα στο seedbox δηλαδή?


Συ είπας. Δεν μίλησα πουθενά για seedbox/leased lines (και εκεί έχεις κεντρικοποίηση).

Αν θες κάτι ανθεκτικό στην λογοκρισία/φίμωση, θα πρέπει να είναι αποκεντρωμένο, δηλαδή να μην έχει central point of failure (το BitTorrent έχει τον tracker).

Φερ' ειπείν το BTC δεν έχει καταφέρει κανείς να το μπανάρει 10 χρόνια τώρα (πως θα μπανάρεις το traffic του?)... όσα φιρμάνια κι αν βγάζουν κατά καιρούς.

----------


## dimyok

Τι ειναι το btc bittorrent client εννοεις ;

----------


## Basilhs23_

> Σωστά. Αν εξαιρέσουμε περιπτώσεις αντισυνταγματικής νομοθεσίας που έθιγε τεράστιες ομάδες πανίσχυρων συμφερόντων (συνταξιούχοι, Δημόσιοι Υπάλληλοι), δεν υπάρχει σοβαρή πιθανότητα δικαστήριο να κρίνει κατά του Δημοσίου και υπερ μικρής και όχι καλά οργανωμένης ομάδας ιδιωτών. 
> 
> Θα ήταν (για να το πω ήπια) αφέλεια να πιστέψουμε πως επειδή οι ΔΥ των ειδικών μισθολογίων κέρδισαν το Δημόσιο στην αντίστοιχη δικαστική διαμάχη αυτό μπορεί να αναχθεί και σε πιθανή νίκη ιδιωτών θιγόμενων από αυθαίρετες αποφάσεις επιτροπής (ΟΠΙ) που αβαντάρεται από το Δημόσιο.


Δεν έχουν καμιά σχέση οι ΔΥ και τα ειδικά μισθολόγια, αν κάτι είναι παράνομο με βάση την νομοθεσία και μπορείς να το αποδείξεις μια χαρά θα κερδίσεις το δικαστήριο. Το κακό σε πολλές περιπτώσεις είναι οτι πρέπει να βρεις χρήματα για δικηγόρο συν οτι αν κερδίσεις και ασκηθούν εφέσεις θα πρέπει να τα σκας μέχρι να φτάσει η υπόθεση το ΣτΕ.

----------


## uncharted

> Τι ειναι το btc bittorrent client εννοεις ;


Google is your friend.

Πάντως και πριν 10 χρόνια έλεγα εδώ μέσα σε κάποιους ότι το Rapidshare έχει ημερομηνία λήξης και με βρίζανε...

Τώρα τι να λένε άραγε;

Όπως είπα, η δουλίτσα μας να γίνεται και να μην κουράζεται το μυαλουδάκι μας...  :Whistle:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Google is your friend.
> 
> Πάντως και πριν 10 χρόνια έλεγα εδώ μέσα σε κάποιους ότι το Rapidshare έχει ημερομηνία λήξης και με βρίζανε...
> 
> Τώρα τι να λένε άραγε;
> 
> Όπως είπα, η δουλίτσα μας να γίνεται και να μην κουράζεται το μυαλουδάκι μας...


δεν το ξέρεις ότι εδώ σε αυτή την χώρα ο καθένας κοιτάει την "δουλίτσα του" να γίνεται και δεν τον ενδιαφέρει (για αυτό έχουν κλείσει τόσες ιστοσελίδες) γιατί ότι κρατάει ο κώλος μας κρατάει το στόμα μας

έτσι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και με τα FILEHOSTER π.χ. easybytez/worldbytez κτλ

έτσι θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και με τα VPN (που έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος από δαύτα)

όλα έχουν ημερομηνία λήξης

----------


## Basilhs23_

Δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει το vpn, υπάρχουν διάφοροι λόγοι για να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πέραν της απόκρυψης ΙΡ για δόλιους σκοπούς και παράνομες ενέργειες. Μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλη τεχνολογία που να καλύπτει τα παραπάνω το vpn θα υπάρχει.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν πρόκειται να σταματήσει το vpn, υπάρχουν διάφοροι λόγοι για να το χρησιμοποιήσει κάποιος πέραν της απόκρυψης ΙΡ για δόλιους σκοπούς και παράνομες ενέργειες. Μέχρι να βρεθεί άλλη τεχνολογία που να καλύπτει τα παραπάνω το vpn θα υπάρχει.


Το vpn υπήρχε πολύ πριν βγούνε τα διάφορα σχετικά site Που θέλουν να κλείσουν.
Αλλά θα μου πεις εδω ο κόσμος νομίζει πως οι πάροχοι θα κατεβάσουν ρολά αν σταματήσει το παράνομο κατέβασμα, λογικό δεν είναι να νομίζουν πως το vpn βγήκε για να κατεβάζεις τζάμπα το νέο GoT;

Στο επόμενο στάδιο θα πούνε πως θα κλείσουν οι εταιρίες δίσκων γιατί δεν θα έχουμε πλέον τι να αποθηκεύσουμε!

----------


## Aurumnus

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από dimyok
> 
> 
> Τι ειναι το btc bittorrent client εννοεις ;
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> Πάντως και πριν 10 χρόνια έλεγα εδώ μέσα σε κάποιους ότι το Rapidshare έχει ημερομηνία λήξης και με βρίζανε...
> ...


Ψάχνοντας για "ΒTC", το μόνο που μου βγάζει είναι για Bitcoins και BiTorrent Cryptocurrency.  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Άμα σταματήσει το "παράνομο" κατέβασμα όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο ή αδιανόητο οι πάροχοι θα χάσουν (αρκετούς) πελάτες
Όπως επίσης θα υπάρχει μείωση στην αγορά σκληρών δίσκων κτλ

Η γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο χρησιμοποιείται για κατέβασμα αρχείων , για παιχνίδια online , για streaming , κτλ...

Το VPN υπήρχε από πριν σαφώς και το χρησιμοποιούσαν κυρίως χρήστες χωρών που υπήρχε λογοκρισία στο διαδίκτυο από τις κυβερνήσεις των χωρών τους

Τώρα μπήκε και στην χώρα μας με το μπλοκάρισμα των ιστοσελίδων και με την διαφήμιση που έχει γίνει από γνωστές ιστοσελίδες έχει αποκτήσει πελάτες.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ψάχνοντας για "ΒTC", το μόνο που μου βγάζει είναι για Bitcoins και BiTorrent Cryptocurrency.


BTC = Bitcoin

----------


## ThReSh

> Άμα σταματήσει το "παράνομο" κατέβασμα όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο ή αδιανόητο οι πάροχοι θα χάσουν (αρκετούς) πελάτες


Καλά δεν θα κόψω την VDSL για να πάω ADSL, ούτε γι' αστείο, απλά δεν θα βιάζομαι για 100/200Mbps...

----------


## algedan

> Καλά δεν θα κόψω την VDSL για να πάω ADSL, ούτε γι' αστείο, απλά δεν θα βιάζομαι για 100/200Mbps...


+1 
Φυσικά δεν υπάρχει πισωγύρισμα μετά την γλύκα της vdsl αλλά με τα τωρινά δεδομένα δεν υπάρχει και λόγος για παραπάνω ταχύτητες. Δεν ενδιαφέρομαι για torrent αλλά το λέω γιατί η 50αρα καλύπτει άνετα τα 4Κ του Netflix (και άλλων παρόχων πχ wind vision κλπ)* όταν τα χρειαστώ!*   γιατί ακόμα έχω fullhd τηλεόραση. Η σταθερότητα του να βλέπεις άνετα Netflix και στο άλλο δωμάτιο να παίζει youtube, spotify και σερφάρισμα δεν συγκρίνεται με 14αρα adsl (αντε 16αρα).   :Razz:

----------


## ThReSh

> δεν συγκρίνεται με 14αρα adsl (αντε 16αρα).


Random number ή αυτό που είχες πριν γυρίσεις σε VDSL? Προσωπικά είχα 15-16 αλλά αυτό το νούμερο το έχω ξεγράψει αν γυρίσω σε ADSL μιας και το crosstalk έχει αυξηθεί σε σχέση με πριν 6 χρόνια που πήγα σε VDSL.

----------


## algedan

Είχα 14-16 πριν 14 μήνες όταν αναβάθμισα σε vdsl. Πριν από 10 χρόνια, όταν έκανα 2play στην ΝΟΒΑ - forthnet είχα 23 !!!!!  :Worthy:  (όσο είχα και παλαιότερα, όταν είχα τηλέφωνο ΟΤΕ - ιντερνετ forthnet). Βλέπεις είμαι σε απόσταση περίπου 250 μέτρα από το Α.Κ. Μετά όμως, με την πάροδο του χρόνου, παρατήρησα στην περιοχή μου πολλές δορυφορικές κεραίες ΝΟΒΑ, λες λόγω του ΝΟΒΑ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΗ ΤΙΜΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ  :Razz:    και άρχισε να πέφτει η ταχύτητα της ADSL. Με έσωσε η VDSL και δεν την αλλάζω.

----------


## Zer0c00L

Εγώ πάντως με την FTTH

κάνω τα πάντα και σίγουρα δεν γυρνάω στην πίσω κατάσταση.

----------


## DVader

> Το vpn υπήρχε πολύ πριν βγούνε τα διάφορα σχετικά site Που θέλουν να κλείσουν.
> Αλλά θα μου πεις εδω ο κόσμος νομίζει πως οι πάροχοι θα κατεβάσουν ρολά αν σταματήσει το παράνομο κατέβασμα, λογικό δεν είναι να νομίζουν πως το vpn βγήκε για να κατεβάζεις τζάμπα το νέο GoT;
> 
> Στο επόμενο στάδιο θα πούνε πως θα κλείσουν οι εταιρίες δίσκων γιατί δεν θα έχουμε πλέον τι να αποθηκεύσουμε!


Πάντως εγώ την VDSL την πίζω με άλλα πράγματα και όχι παιχνίδια ...  :Razz:

----------


## partblah1990

από χθες 15/05/2109 εφαρμοζεται η απαγορευση πρόσβασης..


*Spoiler:*

----------


## adiS

> από χθες 15/05/2109 εφαρμοζεται η απαγορευση πρόσβασης..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler:*


από την αρχή το συγκεκριμένο site είχε απαγορευτεί, χάνω κάτι? Τι εφαρμόστηκε από 15/5?

----------


## cbarbas

Το RARBG

δουλευει αλλα σε αλλη διευθυνση, τα αλλα με VPN που δοκιμασα αυτα που με ενδιαφερουν!
Και το Ρωσικο δουλευει με αλλη διευθυνση παντως!

----------


## gvard

Χάνετε την κύρια ιδέα, όπως την έχασα και εγώ στην αρχή. ΠΑΝΤΑ θα βρίσκεται τρόπος με VPN, differential domains κλπ, το θέμα είναι πως κάποιοι επιβάλλουν κανόνες για σελίδες στους απλούς χρήστες, χωρίς να έχουν δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Ο τοπικός διανομέας προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του multi-billionaire studio που εκπροσωπεί, με ενέργειες που σε άλλες χώρες το studio δεν κατάφερε.

----------


## sdikr

> Χάνετε την κύρια ιδέα, όπως την έχασα και εγώ στην αρχή. ΠΑΝΤΑ θα βρίσκεται τρόπος με VPN, differential domains κλπ, το θέμα είναι πως κάποιοι επιβάλλουν κανόνες για σελίδες στους απλούς χρήστες, χωρίς να έχουν δικαιοδοσία να το κάνουν. Ο τοπικός διανομέας προσπαθεί να κάνει τη δουλειά του multi-billionaire studio που εκπροσωπεί, με ενέργειες που σε άλλες χώρες το studio δεν κατάφερε.


Θα προτιμούσες δηλαδή να γίνεται άρση απορρήτου και μετά να στέλνουν ραβασάκια στους χρήστες που κατεβάζουν;
Γιατί τέτοια γίνονται σε άλλες χώρες,  το downloading είναι παράνομο, απλά σε εμάς δεν είναι λόγος άρσης απορρήτου,  όποτε όταν πιέζουν οι εταιρίες τους λένε εμείς σας δίνουμε την δυνατότητα να μπλοκαριστεί η σελίδα, τα studio σε άλλες χώρες το έχουν καταφέρει  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

Υπομονή σε λίγο έρχεται το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων εκτός από το μπλοκάρισμα τους , το κυνήγι των ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστών , η άρση απορρήτου των απλών χρηστών (φυσικών προσώπων) και φυσικά ο λογαριασμός (πρόστιμο)

Όπως τα υπολογίζω κατά το 2020 θα δούμε ποιοι χρησιμοποιούν την γρήγορη σύνδεση τους στο διαδίκτυο και για τι.

Υπομονή...

----------


## GeorgeH

> Υπομονή σε λίγο έρχεται το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων εκτός από το μπλοκάρισμα τους , το κυνήγι των ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστών , η άρση απορρήτου των απλών χρηστών (φυσικών προσώπων) και φυσικά ο λογαριασμός (πρόστιμο)
> 
> Όπως τα υπολογίζω κατά το 2020 θα δούμε ποιοι χρησιμοποιούν την γρήγορη σύνδεση τους στο διαδίκτυο και για τι.
> 
> Υπομονή...


Θα παίζεις με το Xbox, μη μου άγχεσαι!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα παίζεις με το Xbox, μη μου άγχεσαι!


Παίζω και με το xbox (κονσόλα) και με steam/origin/uplay (υπολογιστή)

Βλέπω μέσω Netflix κτλ...

Ακούω μέσω Spotify

Δεν έχω θέμα με νόμιμα ή παράνομα (δεν κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλο μου) 

Όλα τα παραπάνω στάθηκαν αφορμή για να βάλω οπτικές ίνες.

----------


## DVader

> Παίζω και με το xbox (κονσόλα) και με steam/origin/uplay (υπολογιστή)
> 
> Βλέπω μέσω Netflix κτλ...
> 
> Ακούω μέσω Spotify
> 
> Δεν έχω θέμα με νόμιμα ή παράνομα (δεν κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλο μου) 
> 
> Όλα τα παραπάνω στάθηκαν αφορμή για να βάλω οπτικές ίνες.


Εχω Netflix και εγώ και πλέον αγοράζω πράγματα και φυσικά δουλεύω με Open Source ... Εχω σταματήσει το downloading εδώ και χρόνια... 
Μου έρχεται φτηνότερα πολύ μάλιστα..  και αφιερώνω και λιγότερο προσωπικό χρόνο ...

----------


## xaris2335

> Υπομονή σε λίγο έρχεται το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων εκτός από το μπλοκάρισμα τους , το κυνήγι των ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστών , η άρση απορρήτου των απλών χρηστών (φυσικών προσώπων) και φυσικά ο λογαριασμός (πρόστιμο)
> 
> Όπως τα υπολογίζω κατά το 2020 θα δούμε ποιοι χρησιμοποιούν την γρήγορη σύνδεση τους στο διαδίκτυο και για τι.
> 
> Υπομονή...


αν τολμήσουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο την επόμενη μέρα έχει πέσει η κυβέρνηση  :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> αν τολμήσουν να κάνουν κάτι τέτοιο την επόμενη μέρα έχει πέσει η κυβέρνηση


Η κυβέρνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μαζί με ΝΔ , ΚΙΝ.ΑΛ το πέρασαν.

Αν διαβάσεις προσεκτικά ένα λινκ που αναφέρθηκε εδώ αν δεν με απατάει η μνήμη μου

Η νομοθεσία έχει αλλάξει στα πρότυπα της Ε.Ε και σύντομα (οι πηγές μου λένε 2020) θα υπάρχουν εξελίξεις και για τους απλούς χρήστες και το κυνήγι όπου είναι εφικτό των ιδιοκτητών. οι εταιρείες αλλά και οι επιτροπές , οργανισμοί δεν επιθυμούν κάτι τέτοιο αντίθετα θέλουν το μπλοκάρισμα ή το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων

----------


## stelios4711

> Εχω Netflix και εγώ και πλέον αγοράζω πράγματα και φυσικά δουλεύω με Open Source ... Εχω σταματήσει το downloading εδώ και χρόνια... 
> Μου έρχεται φτηνότερα πολύ μάλιστα..  και αφιερώνω και λιγότερο προσωπικό χρόνο ...


Κάνοντας κάποιους συμβιβασμούς όμως να τα λέμε και αυτά... 

Επίσης οι δύο προτάσεις μαζί στην ίδια παράγραφο  «πλέον αγοράζω πράγματα» και το «Μου έρχεται φτηνότερα πολύ» δημιουργούν Fatal exception error  :Razz:

----------


## DVader

> Κάνοντας κάποιους συμβιβασμούς όμως να τα λέμε και αυτά... 
> 
> Επίσης οι δύο προτάσεις μαζί στην ίδια παράγραφο  «πλέον αγοράζω πράγματα» και το «Μου έρχεται φτηνότερα πολύ» δημιουργούν Fatal exception error


Οχι δεν εννοώ ότι αγοράζω ψηφιακά προιόντα !

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάνοντας κάποιους συμβιβασμούς όμως να τα λέμε και αυτά... 
> 
> Επίσης οι δύο προτάσεις μαζί στην ίδια παράγραφο  «πλέον αγοράζω πράγματα» και το «Μου έρχεται φτηνότερα πολύ» δημιουργούν Fatal exception error


Από το παράνομο που είναι δωρεάν δεν έρχεται

Αλλά επειδή δουλεύω και έχω σχετικά καλό μισθό οποίος μου επιτρέπει η να πληρώνω συνδρομή με το μήνα ή με το χρόνο σε κάποιες υπηρεσίες ή να αγοράζω φτηνότερα σε ψηφιακή μορφή κάποια προϊόντα

Με εξυπηρετεί

Προσωπικά δεν θεωρώ κακή την πειρατεία ή το παράνομο κατέβασμα καθώς έτσι βλέπω κάτι αν αξίζει να δώσω τα λεφτά για να το πάρω νόμιμα (έχει γίνει πάρα πολλές φορές) με έχει σώσει από πράγματα που δεν αξίζουν ούτε σεντ του ευρώ να δώσεις.

----------


## cbarbas

> Υπομονή σε λίγο έρχεται το κλείσιμο των ιστοσελίδων εκτός από το μπλοκάρισμα τους , το κυνήγι των ιδιοκτητών και διαχειριστών , η άρση απορρήτου των απλών χρηστών (φυσικών προσώπων) και φυσικά ο λογαριασμός (πρόστιμο)
> 
> Όπως τα υπολογίζω κατά το 2020 θα δούμε ποιοι χρησιμοποιούν την γρήγορη σύνδεση τους στο διαδίκτυο και για τι.
> 
> Υπομονή...


Υποθετω

οτι αναφερεσαι μονο για ιστοσελιδες που "ΙΣΩΣ" εχουν τη βαση τους στη χωρα, γιατι στις αλλες ειναι αδυνατο να επεμβει καποιος!
Αλλα αυτα που αναφερεις εχουν γινει ηδη στην Ελλαδα και για ιστοσελιδες που ειχαν τη βαση τους εδω, ε και? εγινε τιποτε, τιποτε απολυτως, απλα "μετακμοισαν" το server στο εξωτερικο και εκει που δε τους πειραζει κανεις!

Με λιγα λογια, επαναλαμβανομενες αναρτησεις καμιας ουσιας απλα για να γραφει το κοντερ απο μερικους!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Υποθετω
> 
> οτι αναφερεσαι μονο για ιστοσελιδες που "ΙΣΩΣ" εχουν τη βαση τους στη χωρα, γιατι στις αλλες ειναι αδυνατο να επεμβει καποιος!
> Αλλα αυτα που αναφερεις εχουν γινει ηδη στην Ελλαδα και για ιστοσελιδες που ειχαν τη βαση τους εδω, ε και? εγινε τιποτε, τιποτε απολυτως, απλα "μετακμοισαν" το server στο εξωτερικο και εκει που δε τους πειραζει κανεις!
> 
> Με λιγα λογια, επαναλαμβανομενες αναρτησεις καμιας ουσιας απλα για να γραφει το κοντερ απο μερικους!


δεν έχει καμία σημασία το που είναι οι "σέρβερς" μπορεί να βρίσκονται στην Ρουμανία/Βουλγαρία/Ελβετία/Σουηδία/Ταϊλάνδη/Κίνα/Ρωσία/οπουδήποτε στον κόσμο 
αν υπάρχει ταυτοποίηση των ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών και η φυσική τους τοποθεσία είναι στην Ελλάδα άνετα μπορούν να έχουν νομικά προβλήματα και να τρέχουν στα δικαστήρια με την κατηγορία "διαφυγόντα κέρδη" από παράνομες δραστηριότητες - Φοροδιαφυγή γιατί μπορεί να έχουν έσοδα (που δεν δηλώνουν φυσικά) από διαφημίσεις google , δωρεές (donations) ή ακόμα και συνδρομές όπως κάνουν αρκετές ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες. 

αναφέρομαι στην πρόσφατη νομοθεσία στην ελλάδα η οποία είναι προσαρμοσμένη στα μέτρα της Ε.Ε

άρα αν προχωρήσει η άρση απορρήτου θα αφορά απλούς χρήστες της ελλάδας όπου θα τους αποστέλλεται ο λογαριασμός (πρόστιμο) όπως "συμβαίνει/ή δεν συμβαίνει" σε χώρες της Ε.Ε

η αρμόδια επιτροπή/οργανισμοί προστασίας δεν θέλουν κάτι τέτοιο (κυνηγητό των απλών χρηστών καθώς γνωρίζουν ότι μπορεί να τους γυρίσει μπούμερανγκ) ακόμα τουλάχιστον αυτοί επιθυμούν το μπλοκάρισμα ή ακόμα και το κλείσιμο των παράνομων ιστοσελίδων (εννοείται και των ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών τους)

παράνομες ιστοσελίδες στην ελλάδα υπάρχουν λίγες ανοικτές ... γιατί πρέπει να είσαι τρελός για να είσαι ιδιοκτήτης τέτοιας ιστοσελίδας μιας και κάτι με τις τούρκικες σειρές κάτι με τις τσόντες του σειρηνάκη θα σε κλείσουν σύντομα μέσα βέβαια τώρα με το μπλοκάρισμα το τελευταίο που έγινε είδα και κάτι παλαβά...μια ιστοσελίδα γνωστή GreekDL από κατάληξη .eu/.net τώρα έχει .gr
αυτές που ξέρω και γνωρίζω και είμαι μέλος τους οι περισσότερες είναι στο εξωτερικό και ούτε τις έχουν μπλοκάρει ούτε μπορούν να κάνουν και πολλά πράγματα γιατί είναι σε χώρες που δεν υπάρχει νομοθεσία...

αλλά μην ανησυχείς υπάρχουν εναλλακτικές 

το "γνωστό μαγαζί" της Αθήνας ή αν δεν θες σε αυτό

πας κατευθείαν στην "αποθήκη" 

αρκεί να έχεις χρήμα ζεστό (δεν ξέρω αν δέχονται κάρτες)

ότι αφορά το τελευταίο που σχολιάζεις (μηνύματα) δεν με ενδιαφέρει καν ο αριθμός των μηνυμάτων μου

μου αρέσει να γίνεται συζήτηση

----------


## Dataloss

Αν όντως καταφέρουν να κλείσουν κάθε πηγή παράνομου downloading ταινιων-σειρων και δεν υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος "μισθός" ώστε ο χρήστης να μπορεί να τα αγοράζει νόμιμα ή να πληρώνει 3-4 υπηρεσιες θα δούμε ποιος θα βγει χαμένος...στο τέλος θα μας παρακάλανε να τις βλέπουμε εντελώς δωρεάν σε σαιτ τύπου youtube μπας και βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο απο τις διαφημίσεις...το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι αυτό απλώς το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να βγάλουν χρήμα αυτοί εδώ και τώρα, αύριο το πρόβλημα θα είναι κάποιου άλλου και όχι δικό τους...αυτά απο τα μεγάλα στούντιο...οι μικροί ανεξάρτητοι δημιουργοί το πιθανότερο είναι να τις ανεβάζουν μόνοι τους δωρεάν όπως κάνουν ήδη διάφοροι καλλιτέχνες πχ μουσικοί...
γνώμη μου...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν όντως καταφέρουν να κλείσουν κάθε πηγή παράνομου downloading ταινιων-σειρων και δεν υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος "μισθός" ώστε ο χρήστης να μπορεί να τα αγοράζει νόμιμα ή να πληρώνει 3-4 υπηρεσιες θα δούμε ποιος θα βγει χαμένος...στο τέλος θα μας παρακάλανε να τις βλέπουμε εντελώς δωρεάν σε σαιτ τύπου youtube μπας και βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο απο τις διαφημίσεις...το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι αυτό απλώς το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να βγάλουν χρήμα αυτοί εδώ και τώρα, αύριο το πρόβλημα θα είναι κάποιου άλλου και όχι δικό τους...αυτά απο τα μεγάλα στούντιο...οι μικροί ανεξάρτητοι δημιουργοί το πιθανότερο είναι να τις ανεβάζουν μόνοι τους δωρεάν όπως κάνουν ήδη διάφοροι καλλιτέχνες πχ μουσικοί...
> γνώμη μου...


ναι έχει κόστος κάποια τέτοια κίνηση...αλλά μάλλον το έχουν υπολογίσει...

επίσης μην κοιτάς φίλε μου τους μισθούς στην ελλάδα (υπάρχουν και καλοί μισθοί)
επίσης μην ξεχνάς είμαστε μια πολύ μικρή αγορά για να μας υπολογίσουν (καμία εταιρεία δεν μας υπολογίζει) 
αν δεν αγοράσει ο έλληνας απλά "χεστήκανε"

αυτοί υπολογίζουν την αγορά της Γερμανίας - Γαλλίας - Ηνωμένου Βασιλείου κτλ...

επίσης μερικοί λέτε για το Netflix ή παρόμοιες υπηρεσίες (που τώρα μοιράζεστε την συνδρομή) αυτό να ξέρετε θα σταματήσει και αργά ή γρήγορα κάθε συνδρομή θα έχει αντιστοιχία δεν θα μπορείτε να την μοιράζεστε με "συγγενείς" σε άλλες πόλεις/χώρες κτλ...

----------


## Dataloss

Θα δείξει...η φύση απεχθάνεται τα κενά και κάτι θα βρεθεί να το γεμίσει...καλά να είμαστε κι εδώ θα είμαστε να τα συζητάμε... :One thumb up:

----------


## Symos

> Αν όντως καταφέρουν να κλείσουν κάθε πηγή παράνομου downloading ταινιων-σειρων και δεν υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος "μισθός" ώστε ο χρήστης να μπορεί να τα αγοράζει νόμιμα ή να πληρώνει 3-4 υπηρεσιες θα δούμε ποιος θα βγει χαμένος...στο τέλος θα μας παρακάλανε να τις βλέπουμε εντελώς δωρεάν σε σαιτ τύπου youtube μπας και βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο απο τις διαφημίσεις...


Ακόμα κι αυτό που λες να συμβεί, εσύ τι λες να προτιμάνε; Να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν τίποτα από τις διαφημίσεις, ή να τα κατεβάζεις εσύ σαν κύριος παράνομα και να μην βγάζουν τίποτα;

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς αυτό που λες αποτελεί επιχείρημα για το να μην προσπαθήσουν να πατάξουν την παρανομία. Ή πώς θα βγουν χαμένοι από αυτό.

Κι αυτό που λες έτσι απαξιωτικά "μπας και βγάλουν κάνα φράγκο από τις διαφημίσεις" είναι το βασικό μοντέλο λειτουργίας της (free to air) τηλεόρασης εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν το λες δηλαδή και ανήκουστο το μοντέλο.

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη συλλογιστική σου.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Με λιγα λογια, επαναλαμβανομενες αναρτησεις καμιας ουσιας απλα για να γραφει το κοντερ απο μερικους!


  Κι εγώ έτσι πίστευα αλλά τείνω να καταλήξω ότι υπάρχει άπλετος χρόνος...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ακόμα κι αυτό που λες να συμβεί, εσύ τι λες να προτιμάνε; Να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν τίποτα από τις διαφημίσεις, ή να τα κατεβάζεις εσύ σαν κύριος παράνομα και να μην βγάζουν τίποτα;
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς αυτό που λες αποτελεί επιχείρημα για το να μην προσπαθήσουν να πατάξουν την παρανομία. Ή πώς θα βγουν χαμένοι από αυτό.
> 
> Κι αυτό που λες έτσι απαξιωτικά "μπας και βγάλουν κάνα φράγκο από τις διαφημίσεις" είναι το βασικό μοντέλο λειτουργίας της (free to air) τηλεόρασης εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν το λες δηλαδή και ανήκουστο το μοντέλο.
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη συλλογιστική σου.


εγώ ως "δεινόσαυρος" καταλαβαίνω το σκεπτικό του φίλου μας

και οι εταιρείες και οι επιτροπές/οργανισμοί προστασίας μην ανησυχείς ξέρουν το κόστος όσο και το κέρδος

έτσι δεν πιστεύω ότι θα κάνουν κάτι για να ρίξουν το κόστος και να αυξήσουν το κέρδος τους γιατί μπορεί να μην τους φέρει τα αποτελέσματα που θέλουν...

----------


## sdikr

> Αν όντως καταφέρουν να κλείσουν κάθε πηγή παράνομου downloading ταινιων-σειρων και δεν υπάρχει ο αντίστοιχος "μισθός" ώστε ο χρήστης να μπορεί να τα αγοράζει νόμιμα ή να πληρώνει 3-4 υπηρεσιες θα δούμε ποιος θα βγει χαμένος...στο τέλος θα μας παρακάλανε να τις βλέπουμε εντελώς δωρεάν σε σαιτ τύπου youtube μπας και βγάλουν κανένα φράγκο απο τις διαφημίσεις...το ξέρουν και οι ίδιοι αυτό απλώς το μόνο που τους νοιάζει είναι να βγάλουν χρήμα αυτοί εδώ και τώρα, αύριο το πρόβλημα θα είναι κάποιου άλλου και όχι δικό τους...αυτά απο τα μεγάλα στούντιο...οι μικροί ανεξάρτητοι δημιουργοί το πιθανότερο είναι να τις ανεβάζουν μόνοι τους δωρεάν όπως κάνουν ήδη διάφοροι καλλιτέχνες πχ μουσικοί...
> γνώμη μου...


Πάντα θα ψάχνουμε, δικαιολογίες,  εδώ πχ η μητέρα του δολοφόνου θα γυρίσει και θα πει πως δεν φταίει το παίδι της, δεν έκανε κάτι παράνομο

Οχι δεν θα σε παρακαλάει κανένας να δείς κάτι τζάμπα, όπως δεν παρακαλάς εσύ κανέναν να πας να δουλέψεις τζάμπα και ζητάς κανονικά μισθό.

----------


## Dataloss

> Ακόμα κι αυτό που λες να συμβεί, εσύ τι λες να προτιμάνε; Να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν τίποτα από τις διαφημίσεις, ή να τα κατεβάζεις εσύ σαν κύριος παράνομα και να μην βγάζουν τίποτα;
> 
> Δεν καταλαβαίνω πώς αυτό που λες αποτελεί επιχείρημα για το να μην προσπαθήσουν να πατάξουν την παρανομία. Ή πώς θα βγουν χαμένοι από αυτό.
> 
> Κι αυτό που λες έτσι απαξιωτικά "μπας και βγάλουν κάνα φράγκο από τις διαφημίσεις" είναι το βασικό μοντέλο λειτουργίας της (free to air) τηλεόρασης εδώ και δεκαετίες. Δεν το λες δηλαδή και ανήκουστο το μοντέλο.
> 
> Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω καθόλου τη συλλογιστική σου.


Κοίταξε η συλλογιστική μου είναι απλή: 
Χάνουν το Hype και την πολύτιμη διαφήμιση απο στόμα σε στόμα...πριν το Lost πόσοι βλέπαμε σειρές με αυτή την τωρινή φρενίτιδα και τι ήταν αυτό που βοήθησε στην τεράστια δεξαμενή θεατών της συγκεκριμένης σειράς? Πόσα πρέπει να ξοδεύσουν σε διαφήμιση για να έχουν ένα αποτέλεσμα παρόμοιο με το νήμα "ποια ταινία-σειρά είδες πρόσφατα" σε κάθε ιστότοπο και με τι συμμετοχή απο τους εγγεγραμμένους χρήστες? Τι production values θα πρέπει να εχουν στις νέες παραγωγές ώστε να μας πείσουν να τις αγοράσουμε? Τι ποσοστό ταινιών-σειρών απο αυτές που ακόμα μπορούμε να δούμε σχετικά ελεύθερα θα πλήρωνες ένα σεβαστό ποσό για να τις δεις? Πόσες ταινίες θα γυρίζονταν και πόσοι ηθοποιοί και πόσοι τεχνικοί κτλ κτλ θα δούλευαν? 

Αυτό που θέλω να πω είναι ότι πρόκειται για ένα γαϊτανάκι με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες το όποίο οκ, μπορεί και να τους βγει...  

Όσο για τις διαφημίσεις το λέω γιατί  είναι οξύμωρο μετά από τόσο αγώνα που έδωσαν για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα στο youtube (έχει διαφημίσεις) να το γυρίσουν τελικά εκεί ή σε κάτι παρόμοιο...για μένα πρόκειται για ήττα, πως να το κάνουμε...αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως θα γίνουν όπως τα λέω,την γνώμη μου παραθετω...

- - - Updated - - -

Πως εννοείς το τσάμπα? αν εννοείς παράνομα οχι...ένα κανάλι όμως της ιδιωτικής τηλεόρασης πχ ΑΝΤ1 με παρακαλάει ή όχι?

----------


## xaris2335

μα γιατί μιλάτε μόνο για ταινίες στα τόρετς δεν βρίσκεις ταινίες μόνο βρίσκεις και άλλα πράγματα βιβλία,e-learning courses,βίντεο κλιπς,παιχνίδια εγώ για αυτό το χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για βιβλία & e-learning courses. :Wink: 
Που είναι αναντικατάστατα και δεν τα βρίσκεις. Τουλάχιστον δωρεάν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> μα γιατί μιλάτε μόνο για ταινίες στα τόρετς δεν βρίσκεις ταινίες μόνο βρίσκεις και άλλα πράγματα βιβλία,e-learning courses,βίντεο κλιπς,παιχνίδια εγώ για αυτό το χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για βιβλία & e-learning courses.
> Που είναι αναντικατάστατα και δεν τα βρίσκεις. Τουλάχιστον δωρεάν.


στις ιστοσελίδες βρίσκεις τα πάντα (παιχνίδια - προγράμματα - μουσική - ταινίες - σειρές - βιβλία) 

να σου θυμίσω φίλε μου ότι και τα βιβλία είναι προϊόντα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας ακόμα και τα "εκπαιδευτικά".

----------


## sakisvele

Δηλαδή... Απατεώνες είμαστε?
Ανεβείτε Κύριοι ...Ανεβείτε ...
έντιμος η μονάδα .Απατεώνες οι υπόλοιποι
επειδή τα φόρουμ είναι για να διευκολύνουν τις όποιες κατάστασεις η καταστροφολοφια έχει χτυπήσει ταβάνι..
Και εμείς αν περναμε 3000 το μήνα εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα εμπενα ούτε στον κόπο να να γραψω εδω στον όποιο ψάχνει την ευκολία του.Αλλος έχει καπρίτσιο να τα έχει τζάμπα άλλως που δεν υπάρχει και είσαι Ενας μας λες οτι δεν βάζεις το δάχτυλο στο μέλι.
Ασε λοιπόν να κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι οτι θέλουν και μην τους μαμάς την ψυχολογία το τι θα γίνει..
Αν δουλευεις σε εταιρεία που πουλάει τέτοια προϊόντα να ριξετε λουκέτο.. αν θέλετε να πουλάτε ακριβά..

----------


## xaris2335

> στις ιστοσελίδες βρίσκεις τα πάντα (παιχνίδια - προγράμματα - μουσική - ταινίες - σειρές - βιβλία) 
> 
> να σου θυμίσω φίλε μου ότι και τα βιβλία είναι προϊόντα πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας ακόμα και τα "εκπαιδευτικά".


η γνώση τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν όπως και η ενέργεια, αν θέλουμε να θεωρούμαστε πολιτισμένοι και όχι βάρβαροι  :Wink:  Αλλιώς θα μπαίνουμε σε έναν ατέρμονα φαύλο κύκλο (loop).
Αυτό που βλέπω ότι έχουμε μόνο τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη, σαν άνθρωποι δεν έχουμε ωριμάσει καθόλου. Ο καθένας κοιτάει πως να περνάει αυτός καλά και οι άλλοι ας καίγονται.

----------


## Zus

> μα γιατί μιλάτε μόνο για ταινίες στα τόρετς δεν βρίσκεις ταινίες μόνο βρίσκεις και άλλα πράγματα βιβλία,e-learning courses,βίντεο κλιπς,παιχνίδια εγώ για αυτό το χρησιμοποιώ κυρίως για βιβλία & e-learning courses.
> Που είναι αναντικατάστατα και δεν τα βρίσκεις. Τουλάχιστον δωρεάν.


Βασικά τα pdf είναι τα μόνα ύποπτα που έχω κατεβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αλλά καμία σχέση με torrent sites  :Whistle:

----------


## xaris2335

> Βασικά τα pdf είναι τα μόνα ύποπτα που έχω κατεβάσει τα τελευταία χρόνια. Αλλά καμία σχέση με torrent sites


αν αναφέρεσαι στη στεγανογραφία τότε όλα είναι ύποπτα  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η γνώση τουλάχιστον θα έπρεπε να είναι δωρεάν όπως και η ενέργεια, αν θέλουμε να θεωρούμαστε πολιτισμένοι και όχι βάρβαροι  Αλλιώς θα μπαίνουμε σε έναν ατέρμονα φαύλο κύκλο (loop).
> Αυτό που βλέπω ότι έχουμε μόνο τεχνολογική ανάπτυξη, σαν άνθρωποι δεν έχουμε ωριμάσει καθόλου. Ο καθένας κοιτάει πως να περνάει αυτός καλά και οι άλλοι ας καίγονται.


συμφωνώ ότι η γνώση / παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν αλλά η ζωή είναι άδικη έτσι για κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να πληρώσεις

για αυτό στο διαδίκτυο 
υπάρχουν βιβλία ή αλλιώς e-books που είναι δωρεάν αλλά υπάρχουν και βιβλία ή αλλιώς e-books που είναι επί πληρωμή

όλα είναι θέμα επιλογών.

----------


## Zus

> συμφωνώ ότι η γνώση / παιδεία πρέπει να είναι δωρεάν αλλά η ζωή είναι άδικη έτσι για κάποια πράγματα πρέπει να πληρώσεις
> 
> για αυτό στο διαδίκτυο 
> υπάρχουν βιβλία ή αλλιώς e-books που είναι δωρεάν αλλά υπάρχουν και βιβλία ή αλλιώς e-books που είναι επί πληρωμή
> 
> όλα είναι θέμα επιλογών.


Βασικά αυτό με τα pdf είναι λίγο περίεργη φάση. Ειδικά όσα αφορούν βιβλία τεχνολογίας. Τα περισσότερα συμπληρώνουν το βιβλίο, με έξτρα υλικό, διαθέσιμο online όπως κώδικα κλπ. Και το συμπληρωματικό αυτό υλικό, είναι συνήθως, διαθέσιμο δωρεάν για όλους. Δηλαδή μπορεί κάποιος να μην αγοράσει το βιβλίο και απλά να αρπάξει δωρεάν όλες τις εργασίες, όλες τις λειτουργίες που υπάρχουν μέσα σε αυτό με την επεξήγηση του συγγραφέα.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κατεβάσει πολύ υλικό σε βιβλία τεχνολογίας έριξα σε όλα μία γρήγορη ματιά αλλά τα περισσότερα που αποφάσισα ότι μου κάνουν τα αγόρασα σε έντυπη μορφή. Όχι τόσο για να στηρίξω τον συγγραφέα  :Embarassed:  αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να είμαι μπροστά από την οθόνη όλη μέρα. Με λίγα λόγια, οι συγγραφείς που κέρδισαν από την όλη ιστορία, ήταν αυτοί που βρήκα τα pdf τους δωρεάν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδή... Απατεώνες είμαστε?
> Ανεβείτε Κύριοι ...Ανεβείτε ...
> έντιμος η μονάδα .Απατεώνες οι υπόλοιποι
> επειδή τα φόρουμ είναι για να διευκολύνουν τις όποιες κατάστασεις η καταστροφολοφια έχει χτυπήσει ταβάνι..
> Και εμείς αν περναμε 3000 το μήνα εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα εμπενα ούτε στον κόπο να να γραψω εδω στον όποιο ψάχνει την ευκολία του.Αλλος έχει καπρίτσιο να τα έχει τζάμπα άλλως που δεν υπάρχει και είσαι Ενας μας λες οτι δεν βάζεις το δάχτυλο στο μέλι.
> Ασε λοιπόν να κάνουν οι υπόλοιποι οτι θέλουν και μην τους μαμάς την ψυχολογία το τι θα γίνει..
> Αν δουλευεις σε εταιρεία που πουλάει τέτοια προϊόντα να ριξετε λουκέτο.. αν θέλετε να πουλάτε ακριβά..


δεν δουλεύω σε τέτοια εταιρεία (ευτυχώς) 
αλλά δεν αλλάζει κάτι φίλε μου όσο φτηνά και να τα βάλουν πάντα θα υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που τα θέλουν τα πάντα δωρεάν.

το δωρεάν πάντα είναι πιο γλυκό (εδώ ακόμα και για υπηρεσίες τύπου Netflix/Spotify) το τι έχω διαβάσει σε αυτά που λες "τεχνολογικά φόρουμς" να αγοράσει κάποιος συνδρομή από τουρκία/πακιστάν/ινδία ή και εγώ δεν ξέρω που (ανεξάρτητα το γεγονός ότι πάει γυρεύοντας με τον αποκλεισμό από την υπηρεσία) μέχρι το να μοιραστεί την συνδρομή με 4 φίλους
λυπάμαι που θα γίνω κακός αλλά όταν η χαμηλή συνδρομή στο Netflix κοστίζει κάτω από 10 ευρώ και στο Spotify κάτω από 7 ευρώ
ενώ αυτός που τα κάνει αυτά πίνει κάθε μέρα ένα καφέ (3 ευρώ) δεν θα φάει κάτι (2 ευρώ) αν πάρει και τσιγάρα (5 ευρώ) να τα 10 ευρώ την ημέρα
ναι θα μου πεις συνδρομή στο Netflix θα πάρει την UHD 4K που κοστίζει 17 ευρώ γιατί δεν έχει λεφτά αλλά θέλει να βλέπει FULL HD ή ULTRA HD / 4K περιεχόμενο

φίλε μου δεν είπα ποτέ δεν ανάφερα την λέξη "απατεώνες" ούτε χαρακτήρισα κανέναν συνομιλητή μου

ουδέποτε ανάφερα επίσης ότι είμαι ο μόνος "έντιμος" και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι είναι "άτιμοι"

όπως είδες έχω αναφέρει ότι έχω καλή δουλειά με καλό μισθό που μου δίνει την δυνατότητα να αγοράζω πράγματα που σύμφωνα πάντα με την δική μου άποψη/γνώση αξίζουν τα χρήματα τους

για αυτό και προτιμώ επίσης το "παράνομο κατέβασμα αρχείων" έτσι βλέπω το προιον και αν αξίζει τα χρήματα του τότε θα το αγοράσω αν όχι πάει στον κάδο με τα διαγραμμένα

επίσης σου θυμίζω ότι ο μισθός χρησιμοποιείται και για άλλα πράγματα που έχει ο καθένας στην ζωή του

στο εξωτερικό πάντως είναι εύκολο τα 1500-3000 ευρώ

το ότι δεν παίρνεις εσύ π.χ 1500-3000 ευρώ στην ελλάδα δεν σημαίνει τίποτα απολύτως φίλε μου 

υπάρχουν μισθοί στην ελλάδα κάτω από 500 ευρώ

αλλά υπάρχουν και μισθοί στην ελλάδα που σου εξασφαλίζουν τα προς το ζην έως και το να ζεις χωρίς να σου λείπει τίποτα

ανάλογα την εταιρεία - θέση/ευθύνη - εμπειρία - γνώσεις

----------


## sdikr

> Βασικά αυτό με τα pdf είναι λίγο περίεργη φάση. Ειδικά όσα αφορούν βιβλία τεχνολογίας. Τα περισσότερα συμπληρώνουν το βιβλίο, με έξτρα υλικό, διαθέσιμο online όπως κώδικα κλπ. Και το συμπληρωματικό αυτό υλικό, είναι συνήθως, διαθέσιμο δωρεάν για όλους. Δηλαδή μπορεί κάποιος να μην αγοράσει το βιβλίο και απλά να αρπάξει δωρεάν όλες τις εργασίες, όλες τις λειτουργίες που υπάρχουν μέσα σε αυτό με την επεξήγηση του συγγραφέα.
> 
> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω κατεβάσει πολύ υλικό σε βιβλία τεχνολογίας έριξα σε όλα μία γρήγορη ματιά αλλά τα περισσότερα που αποφάσισα ότι μου κάνουν τα αγόρασα σε έντυπη μορφή. Όχι τόσο για να στηρίξω τον συγγραφέα  αλλά επειδή δεν θέλω να είμαι μπροστά από την οθόνη όλη μέρα. Με λίγα λόγια, οι συγγραφείς που κέρδισαν από την όλη ιστορία, ήταν αυτοί που βρήκα τα pdf τους δωρεάν.


 
Σίγουρα οι άλλοι συγγραφείς που τα βρήκες δωρεάν αλλά δεν τα αγόρασες μετά  για τον α ή β λόγο δεν είναι κερδισμένοι.
Για το αν κάτι αξίζει ή οχι μπορείς να ρωτήσεις γνωστούς ή και σε φόρουμ,  θα σου πούνε ξέρεις το τάβε βιβλίο είναι καλό, το τάδε όχι.   το το βλέπω/διαβάζω  πρώτα και μετά πληρώνω αν μου αρέσει   είναι δικαιολογία  :Wink:

----------


## stelios4711

> ...δεν θα φάει κάτι (2 ευρώ) αν πάρει και τσιγάρα (5 ευρώ) να τα 10 ευρώ την ημέρα.....


Πάντως οι προτάσεις είναι ενδιαφέρουσες παιδιά..
Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ προτείνετε να κόψει κάποιος το φαγητό και τα τσιγάρα για να πάρει Netflix    :Thumb down:

----------


## sdikr

> Πάντως οι προτάσεις είναι ενδιαφέρουσες παιδιά..
> Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ προτείνετε να κόψει κάποιος το φαγητό και τα τσιγάρα για να πάρει Netflix


έχεις δίκαιο, μπορεί πάντα να κλέψει ώστε να τα έχει όλα  :One thumb up:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως οι προτάσεις είναι ενδιαφέρουσες παιδιά..
> Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ προτείνετε να κόψει κάποιος το φαγητό και τα τσιγάρα για να πάρει Netflix


το φαγητό από έξω ή τον καφέ ή τα τσιγάρα 

είναι επιλογή του καθενός

αλλά δεν μπορείς να διαμαρτύρεσαι ότι δεν έχεις λεφτά και ταυτόχρονα ξοδεύεις (άσκοπα)

εγώ π.χ παίρνω φαγητό από το σπίτι μου , δεν πίνω καφέ ούτε αναψυκτικά παρά μόνο παγωμένο τσάι/μπύρα/τσίπουρο/κρασί/ούζο , δεν καπνίζω

εννοείται ότι λεφτά έχω έτσι παίρνω την ακριβή συνδρομή στο Netflix από Ελλάδα και όχι από Τουρκία/Ινδία/Πακιστάν (που διάβασα κάπου δίπλα...) μου θυμίζετε κάτι διπλανές αγγελίες που παίρνουν συσκευές κινητής τηλεφωνίας από επιδότηση (δωρεάν) και τις πουλάνε στις αγγελίες...

----------


## stelios4711

> το φαγητό από έξω ή τον καφέ ή τα τσιγάρα 
> είναι επιλογή του καθενός


Και εγώ έτσι σκέφτηκα 
Είπα στην αρχή να κόψω το τσιγάρο να βάλω INALAN μετά είδα ότι δεν βγαίνει χωρίς τσιγάρο και είπα να κόψω τους καφέδες τώρα σκέφτομαι να κόψω λίγο από το φαγητό γιατί και και κανένας καφές χρειάζεται που και που  :Razz: 
Δυστυχώς είναι ανελαστικές δαπάνες αυτές δεν κόβονται 




> έχεις δίκαιο, μπορεί πάντα να κλέψει ώστε να τα έχει όλα


μπορεί βέβαια να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΛΕΒΟΥΝ και έτσι να έχει τα απαραίτητα τουλάχιστον.
Τώρα όσο για το ποιος είναι κλέφτης αυτή είναι υποκειμενική ερώτηση. Εσύ βαφτίζεις αυτόν που θέλει να ψυχαγωγηθεί στο σπίτι του χωρίς να ενοχλεί κανέναν . Εγώ βαφτίζω κλέφτη αυτόν αυτόν που βάζει τον απλό λαϊκό άνθρωπο να διαλέξει ανάμεσα στο φαγητό του ή την ψυχαγωγία του

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και εγώ έτσι σκέφτηκα 
> Είπα στην αρχή να κόψω το τσιγάρο να βάλω INALAN μετά είδα ότι δεν βγαίνει χωρίς τσιγάρο και είπα να κόψω τους καφέδες τώρα σκέφτομαι να κόψω λίγο από το φαγητό γιατί και και κανένας καφές χρειάζεται που και που 
> Δυστυχώς είναι ανελαστικές δαπάνες αυτές δεν κόβονται 
> 
> 
> 
> μπορεί βέβαια να κάνει κάτι καλύτερο. ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΙΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΕΣ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΛΕΒΟΥΝ και έτσι να έχει τα απαραίτητα τουλάχιστον.
> Τώρα όσο για το ποιος είναι κλέφτης αυτή είναι υποκειμενική ερώτηση. Εσύ βαφτίζεις αυτόν που θέλει να ψυχαγωγηθεί στο σπίτι του χωρίς να ενοχλεί κανέναν . Εγώ βαφτίζω κλέφτη αυτόν αυτόν που βάζει τον απλό λαϊκό άνθρωπο να διαλέξει ανάμεσα στο φαγητό του ή την ψυχαγωγία του


εγώ πάντως τρία χρόνια τώρα που έκοψα το κανονικό τσιγάρο (είμαι χρήστης ηλεκτρονικού τσιγάρου) , καφέδες/αναψυκτικά

μια χαρά είμαι

μέχρι και τούμπανο υπολογιστή έφτιαξα και σε λίγο θα φτιάξω νέο (μόλις βγάλει η AMD τους Ryzen 9)

----------


## stefanos1999

> Τώρα όσο για το ποιος είναι κλέφτης αυτή είναι υποκειμενική ερώτηση. Εσύ βαφτίζεις αυτόν που θέλει να ψυχαγωγηθεί στο σπίτι του χωρίς να ενοχλεί κανέναν . Εγώ βαφτίζω κλέφτη αυτόν αυτόν που βάζει τον απλό λαϊκό άνθρωπο να διαλέξει ανάμεσα στο φαγητό του ή την ψυχαγωγία του


  Όταν κάποιος χάνει € από την κατ οίκον ψυχαγωγία άλλων τι είναι; Μάλλον το κορόιδο της υπόθεσης.

----------


## stelios4711

> Όταν κάποιος χάνει € από την κατ οίκον ψυχαγωγία άλλων τι είναι; Μάλλον το κορόιδο της υπόθεσης.


Όσοι κάνατε φοιτητές στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα θυμάστε τις συναυλίες στο θέατρο δάσους ή τα τετραήμερα ροκ φεστιβάλ στο πάρκο των σκύλων στο Μακεδονία Παλλάς. Τότε οι φοιτητές καθόταν έξω από τον περιφραγμένο συναυλιακό χώρο κάτω στο γρασίδι με μια μπύρα και άκουγαν μουσική. Οι δε σεκιουριτάδες απλά πρόσεχαν να μην μπει κανείς χωρίς εισιτήριο στον περιφραγμένο χώρο. Τίποτα άλλο. Και πολύ σωστά έκαναν. Τι άλλο να κάνουν δηλαδή; να εκκενώσουν τα σπίτια στα γύρω τετράγωνα γιατί η μουσική ακούγεται μέχρι εκεί; Ο χώρος περιορίζεται η μουσική όχι. Ήταν κλέφτες οι φοιτητές που καθόταν εκεί έξω; Έχαναν χρήματα οι διοργανωτές από αυτούς; Όχι βέβαια. Όποιος ήθελε να δει από κοντά το αγαπημένο του συγκρότημα και είχε 1000 δραχμές θα έμπαινε μέσα. Οι υπόλοιποι είτε ήταν εκεί έξω είτε δεν ήταν καθόλου καμιά σημασία δεν είχε για τους διοργανωτές
Δεν έχαναν λεφτά από αυτούς. Ίσα Ίσα που γινότανε και ντόρος και αποκτούσε φήμη το συγκρότημα. 
Πόσο δύσκολο σας είναι να μεταφέρετε αυτή τη σκηνή στο μυαλό σας απο την προ-internet εποχή στη σημερινή; 

Δεν χάνεις λεφτά από κάποιον που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα αγόραζε κάτι από σένα. Είναι κατά φαντασίαν ζημιά

5€ επιπλέον στη συνδρομή μας Internet και όλα ελεύθερα software- μουσική- ταινίες και άμα θέλουν
ή 5000€ μισθό και θα τα αγοράζουμε όλα
Αλλιώς θα "καθόμαστε από έξω" ή θα "γράφουμε κασέτες" και θα τις ανταλλάσσουμε μεταξύ μας.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Όσοι κάνατε φοιτητές στη Θεσσαλονίκη θα θυμάστε τις συναυλίες στο θέατρο δάσους ή τα τετραήμερα ροκ φεστιβάλ στο πάρκο των σκύλων στο Μακεδονία Παλλάς. Τότε οι φοιτητές καθόταν έξω από τον περιφραγμένο συναυλιακό χώρο κάτω στο γρασίδι με μια μπύρα και άκουγαν μουσική. Οι δε σεκιουριτάδες απλά πρόσεχαν να μην μπει κανείς χωρίς εισιτήριο στον περιφραγμένο χώρο. Τίποτα άλλο. Και πολύ σωστά έκαναν. Τι άλλο να κάνουν δηλαδή; να εκκενώσουν τα σπίτια στα γύρω τετράγωνα γιατί η μουσική ακούγεται μέχρι εκεί; Ο χώρος περιορίζεται η μουσική όχι. Ήταν κλέφτες οι φοιτητές που καθόταν εκεί έξω; Έχαναν χρήματα οι διοργανωτές από αυτούς; Όχι βέβαια. Όποιος ήθελε να δει από κοντά το αγαπημένο του συγκρότημα και είχε 1000 δραχμές θα έμπαινε μέσα. Οι υπόλοιποι είτε ήταν εκεί έξω είτε δεν ήταν καθόλου καμιά σημασία δεν είχε για τους διοργανωτές
> Δεν έχαναν λεφτά από αυτούς. Ίσα Ίσα που γινότανε και ντόρος και αποκτούσε φήμη το συγκρότημα. 
> Πόσο δύσκολο σας είναι να μεταφέρετε αυτή τη σκηνή στο μυαλό σας απο την προ-internet εποχή στη σημερινή; 
> 
> Δεν χάνεις λεφτά από κάποιον που έτσι και αλλιώς δεν θα αγόραζε κάτι από σένα. Είναι κατά φαντασίαν ζημιά
> 
> 5€ επιπλέον στη συνδρομή μας Internet και όλα ελεύθερα software- μουσική- ταινίες και άμα θέλουν
> ή 5000€ μισθό και θα τα αγοράζουμε όλα
> Αλλιώς θα "καθόμαστε από έξω" ή θα "γράφουμε κασέτες" και θα τις ανταλλάσσουμε μεταξύ μας.


5-10 ευρώ επιπλέον στην συνδρομή μας για την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο καλά θα ήταν και συμφωνώ αν την "πίτα" την είχαν μοιρασμένη και ήξερες που θα δίνεις λεφτά και τι θα έπαιρνες δηλαδή αν ήταν ένας αυτός που έχει το υλικό πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας

το πρόβλημα ότι είναι πολλοί αυτοί που έχουν τα παιχνίδια - προγράμματα - ταινίες - τηλεοπτικές σειρές - μουσική

όποτε καταλαβαίνεις αν αρχίζεις να πληρώνεις συνδρομές (που το κάνω) χοντρικά θες περίπου 100-150 ευρώ για όλα αυτά 

και έχεις χάσει την μπάλα γιατί όλοι αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο ε...δεν γίνεται...θα λιγοστέψει ο ανταγωνισμός αργά ή γρήγορα και τότε θα καταλάβουν το λάθος που έκαναν τόσα χρόνια...

----------


## uncharted

> Πάντως οι προτάσεις είναι ενδιαφέρουσες παιδιά..
> Ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ προτείνετε να κόψει κάποιος το φαγητό και τα τσιγάρα για να πάρει Netflix


Απο που κι ως που τα τσιγάρα είδος πρώτης ανάγκης μαζί με το φαγητό;  :Thinking: 

Όσο για το φαγητό, μπορείς να κόψεις τις σαβούρες... όχι για το Netflix (άλλος εθισμός αυτός), αλλά για σένα πρώτα από όλα.

----------


## stelios4711

> 5-10 ευρώ επιπλέον στην συνδρομή μας για την σύνδεση με το διαδίκτυο καλά θα ήταν και συμφωνώ αν την "πίτα" την είχαν μοιρασμένη και ήξερες που θα δίνεις λεφτά και τι θα έπαιρνες δηλαδή αν ήταν ένας αυτός που έχει το υλικό πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας
> 
> το πρόβλημα ότι είναι πολλοί αυτοί που έχουν τα παιχνίδια - προγράμματα - ταινίες - τηλεοπτικές σειρές - μουσική
> 
> όποτε καταλαβαίνεις αν αρχίζεις να πληρώνεις συνδρομές (που το κάνω) χοντρικά θες περίπου 100-150 ευρώ για όλα αυτά 
> 
> και έχεις χάσει την μπάλα γιατί όλοι αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο ε...δεν γίνεται...θα λιγοστέψει ο ανταγωνισμός αργά ή γρήγορα και τότε θα καταλάβουν το λάθος που έκαναν τόσα χρόνια...


Αν δεν τους φτάνουν τα 5€ μας τότε θα πρέπει να βολευτούν με 0€ γιατί αν αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο το ίδιο θέλω και εγώ.




> Απο που κι ως που τα τσιγάρα είδος πρώτης ανάγκης μαζί με το φαγητό; 
> 
> Όσο για το φαγητό, μπορείς να κόψεις τις σαβούρες... όχι για το Netflix (άλλος εθισμός αυτός), αλλά για σένα πρώτα από όλα.


Δυσκολεύεστε να καταλάβετε ότι ο καπνιστής είναι άρρωστος; 
Είναι εθισμένος στη νικοτίνη και το κάπνισμα είναι το φάρμακο του για τον εθισμό
Αν είναι σωστό να είναι εθισμένος κάποιος; όχι δεν είναι 
Όμως δεν γιατρεύεται κάποιος με ευχές

----------


## uncharted

> Δυσκολεύεστε να καταλάβετε ότι ο καπνιστής είναι άρρωστος; 
> Είναι εθισμένος στη νικοτίνη και το κάπνισμα είναι το φάρμακο του για τον εθισμό
> Αν είναι σωστό να είναι εθισμένος κάποιος; όχι δεν είναι 
> Όμως δεν γιατρεύεται κάποιος με ευχές


ΟΚ, δεκτό.

Λύσεις υπάρχουν πάντως (ηλεκτρονικό κλπ.)

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν δεν τους φτάνουν τα 5€ μας τότε θα πρέπει να βολευτούν με 0€ γιατί αν αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο το ίδιο θέλω και εγώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Δυσκολεύεστε να καταλάβετε ότι ο καπνιστής είναι άρρωστος; 
> Είναι εθισμένος στη νικοτίνη και το κάπνισμα είναι το φάρμακο του για τον εθισμό
> Αν είναι σωστό να είναι εθισμένος κάποιος; όχι δεν είναι 
> Όμως δεν γιατρεύεται κάποιος με ευχές


αυτοί όμως φίλε μου θα ελέγχουν το παιχνίδι από το 2020 (η νομοθεσία που τους λύνει τα χέρια έχει περάσει με την ψήφο όλων των κομμάτων και μέχρι τότε θα ολοκληρωθεί) έτσι τότε θα κλείνουν/μπλοκάρουν ιστοσελίδες παράνομου λογισμικού
και μπορεί να αρχίσουν να μοιράζουν τον "λογαριασμό" στους απλούς χρήστες ανάλογα πόσες φορές κατέβασε την "Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου" σε πόσες στάσεις/πόζες ή πόσες φορές την τάδε τούρκικη σειρά/τηλεπαιχνίδι κτλ...(λέω παραδείγματα τα οποία σε κυνηγούν για πλάκα αν προσπαθήσεις να ανεβάσεις/μοιράσεις τα προιόντα τους

έτσι αν δεν δώσεις τα ΧΧ ευρώ απλά ο χαμένος θα είσαι εσύ και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος στην θέση σου

----------


## sdikr

> Αν δεν τους φτάνουν τα 5€ μας τότε θα πρέπει να βολευτούν με 0€ γιατί αν αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο το ίδιο θέλω και εγώ.


Αυτοι έχουν πιο πολλά λεφτά όμως να  έχουν και τον σκύλο και την πίτα ολόκληρη,   εσύ δεν έχει πίτα
Αν δεν σου φτάνουν τα λεφτά λύσεις υπάρχουν, μην τρως πίτα

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν δεν τους φτάνουν τα 5€ μας τότε θα πρέπει να βολευτούν με 0€ γιατί αν αυτοί θέλουν και την πίτα ολόκληρη και τον σκύλο χορτάτο το ίδιο θέλω και εγώ.
> 
> 
> 
> Δυσκολεύεστε να καταλάβετε ότι ο καπνιστής είναι άρρωστος; 
> Είναι εθισμένος στη νικοτίνη και το κάπνισμα είναι το φάρμακο του για τον εθισμό
> Αν είναι σωστό να είναι εθισμένος κάποιος; όχι δεν είναι 
> Όμως δεν γιατρεύεται κάποιος με ευχές


πιο εθισμένος από μένα στο κάπνισμα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει

από 16 χρονών - 44 χρονών κάπνιζα δύο πακέτα τσιγάρα

το 2016 (31/08/2016) το βράδυ πήρα την απόφαση να το κόψω (οι δικαιολογίες ήταν η υγεία μου και φυσικά οικονομία στην τσέπη μου καθώς με όλο αυτό γλίτωσα 300 ευρώ το μήνα) 

01/09/2016 ξεκίνησα το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο (άτμισμα) με υψηλή νικοτίνη (18mg) και γεύση καπνική/τσιγαρίσια

έχουμε 18/05/2019 συνεχίζω το ηλεκτρονικό τσιγάρο (άτμισμα) με χαμηλότερη νικοτίνη (12-15mg) από τότε (ας είναι καλά το TPD)

δεν μου λείπει καθόλου το κανονικό τσιγάρο

βέβαια δεν πίνω κανένα είδος καφέ (ίσως παίζει ρόλο)

δεν υπάρχει για μένα το δεν γίνεται αλλά το δεν μπορώ ή δεν θέλω.

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτοι έχουν πιο πολλά λεφτά όμως να  έχουν και τον σκύλο και την πίτα ολόκληρη,   εσύ δεν έχει πίτα
> Αν δεν σου φτάνουν τα λεφτά λύσεις υπάρχουν, μην τρως πίτα


ακριβώς για αυτό κοιτάνε να μας κόψουν τα πιτόγυρα κοστίζουν...

----------


## ioetisap

To rarbg.to μη προσβάσιμο τις τελευταίες μέρες από Wind· κόμιψο σε επίπεδο DNS (αν και είχε επανέλθει για λίγο και μετά πάλι χάθηκε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, δηλαδή το περίεργο ότι το κώλυμα κάπως διακεκομμένο).
Εγκρίθηκε και μπήκε σε ισχύ η _απαίτηση_ μήπως;
Από άλλους παρόχους τί λέει, έχετε πρόσβαση;

Προσάρτημα:
Τώρα βλέπω  μερικές σελίδες πριν ότι έχει αναφερθεί ότι μπήκε σε ισχύ.
Μάλιστα...

----------


## stavpal

Με otenet μπαίνει. Έχω όμως google dns server στο router.

----------


## stelios4711

> To rarbg.to μη προσβάσιμο τις τελευταίες μέρες από Wind· κόμιψο σε επίπεδο DNS (αν και είχε επανέλθει για λίγο και μετά πάλι χάθηκε, αν θυμάμαι καλά, δηλαδή το περίεργο ότι το κώλυμα κάπως διακεκομμένο).
> Εγκρίθηκε και μπήκε σε ισχύ η _απαίτηση_ μήπως;
> Από άλλους παρόχους τί λέει, έχετε πρόσβαση;


Απο OTΕ/ Inalan με google dns κανένα πρόβλημα

----------


## ioetisap

Παίδες τη χρήσει των dns servers του παρόχου σας θα δείτε αν/ότι έχει κοπεί...

----------


## stavpal

Ξαναδοκίμασα αλλάζοντας DNS σε otenet μέσα από τα windows και μπαίνω πάλι στο rarbg.to

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ξαναδοκίμασα αλλάζοντας DNS σε otenet μέσα από τα windows και μπαίνω πάλι στο rarbg.to


εγώ πάλι με DNS δηλαδή 195.170.0.1 , 212.205.212.205 (COSMOTE/OTE/OTENET) και με σύνδεση COSMOTE FTTH 100/10 δεν μπαίνει 

βγαίνει η γνωστή ιστοσελίδα https://opi.gr/edppi_block/edppi_block.html

με ενεργοποιημένο VPN μπαίνει κανονικά

δεν δοκίμασα να αλλάξω DNS σε 1.1.1.1 (Cloudfare) ή 8.8.8.8 (Google)

----------


## cbarbas

Με

DNS σε 1.1.1.1 (Cloudfare) εχω την εντυπωση οτι μπαινω παντου, δε ειμαι σιγουρος και εαν τα δοκιμασα "ολα" βεβαια!


Χαιρετισμους

Υγ: Το "ελληνομανια/ellinomania" δουλευει ή το εκλεισαν οι διαχειριστες του?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με
> 
> DNS σε 1.1.1.1 (Cloudfare) εχω την εντυπωση οτι μπαινω παντου, δε ειμαι σιγουρος και εαν τα δοκιμασα "ολα" βεβαια!
> 
> 
> Χαιρετισμους
> 
> Υγ: Το "ελληνομανια/ellinomania" δουλευει ή το εκλεισαν οι διαχειριστες του?


αν είναι το "ίδιο" έχει αλλάξει διεύθυνση

----------


## cbarbas

Οκ, το "επιασα" μαλλον για πιο λες και οντως ετσι ειναι, απλα αυτο που εβλεπα δε νομιζα οτι θα μου ανοιγε κατι, δε ξερεις εαν δε δοκιμασεις!!!

----------


## homo_digital

Προχτές διαπίστωσα πως δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βιβλιοθήκη gen.lib.rus.ec. Μάλλον θα έφαγε και αυτή μπλοκάρισμα.

----------


## galotzas

> Προχτές διαπίστωσα πως δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βιβλιοθήκη gen.lib.rus.ec. Μάλλον θα έφαγε και αυτή μπλοκάρισμα.


Απο cyta/vodafone μπαινει κανονικα

----------


## Zus

> Προχτές διαπίστωσα πως δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βιβλιοθήκη gen.lib.rus.ec. Μάλλον θα έφαγε και αυτή μπλοκάρισμα.


Μπαίνω κανονικά με forthnet.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προχτές διαπίστωσα πως δεν μπορώ να μπω στη βιβλιοθήκη gen.lib.rus.ec. Μάλλον θα έφαγε και αυτή μπλοκάρισμα.


μπαίνει κανονικά με COSMOTE - WIND και NOVA (FORTHNET) είμαι στην εργασία μου έτσι δοκίμασα όλες τις συνδέσεις...

----------


## pelopas1

εδω και λιγες  μερες κλεισανε και το thegreekz το οποιο ειχε καταντησει  εδω και 3 χρονια  ως ενημερωτικο site

----------


## anon

> Εγώ που κάνω χρήση το BitDefender Total Security, μου δίνει και ένα πολύ καλό VPN με έξτρα 20€ τον χρόνο και άντε γεια στα λαμόγια της ΕΕΔΠΙ πως λέγεστε


Aυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα, ότι το βάζω VPN και άντε γεια, δεν είναι Η ΛΥΣΗ.
Γιατι εαν σήμερα απλά κόβουν μέσω DNS, και η παράκαμψη υλοποιείται εύκολα μέσω άλλου DNS, μεθαυριο μπορει να περάσει κάτι άλλο, σαν IP Block σε συνδιασμό με deep packet inspection (η τεχνολογία ήδη υπάρχει, είναι θέμα θεσμικό να προχωρήσουν ΚΑΙ σε αυτό). Αν και το VPN σε γλυτώνει και απο κάτι τέτοιο, οι δράσεις των εταιριών σε άλλες χώρες μπορεί να κάνουν να βρεθείς στην ίδια θέση, ακόμα και με χρήση VPN. Πχ όταν κόπηκε thepiratebay.org στην Ελλάδα, ακριβώς το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και στο Λουξεμβούργο. Μετα απο καιρό το άφησαν πάλι, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά εδώ οι πολίτες είναι πιο ενεργοί σε τέτοια θέματα. 
Αρα η αντιμετώπιση βάζω VPN και άντε γεια, ναι μεν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν θα κλιμακωθεί ώστε να έχεις ΚΑΙ εσύ πρόβλημα, μετά απο λίγο καιρό. 
Εαν θέλετε να μην υπάρχει έλεγχος, και δεν παίρνω θέση στο αν είανι σωστό ή όχι, αλλά εαν θέλετε να μην υπάρχει τόσο εκτενής ελεγχος, πρέπει σε συνδιασμό με την όποια λύση, να αναζητήσετε και τρόπους να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα, ΘΕΣΜΙΚΑ.
Δηλαδή πρώτα απο όλα πως γίνεται μια επιτροπή, απο μόνη της και χωρίς αντίλογο να παίρνει τέτοιες αποφάσεις; Εχουμε ή δεν έχουμε λογοκρισία; Πως αυτό το γεγονός συνάδει και με την ευρωπαική νομοθεσία; Μπορουν να βγούν δυνάμεις που να αναγκάσουν να κάνουν πίσω οι επιτροπές πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (πχ Κόμμα Πειρατών).

----------


## cbarbas

Ναι καλα,

εδω γινονται εγκληματα στη χωρα, υπαρχει 40%+ αποχη στις εκλογες και προσφατα στις Δημοτικες εφτασε μεχρι και το 62% σε καποιες περιοχες, γινεται γενικα το ελα να δεις και περιμενεις συλλογικοτητα για την επιλυση και για το εαν καποιοι εχουν ή οχι το δικαιωμα να σου μπλοκαρουν καποιες ιστοσελιδες.

Χοντρικα τα λεω και με σαρκαστικη διαθεση φυσικα, σαν Πολιτες δε μας καιγεται καρφι για ουσιαστικα θεματα οπως για παραδειγμα θεματα επιβιωσης των συμπολιτων μας και περιμενεις εσυ .......

Το να συγκρινουμε της χωρα μας με το Λουξεμβουργο ειναι καπως αστοχο θα ελεγα, μιας και εδω οι περισσοτεροι εχουμε την εντυπωση οτι ζουμε σε ή με Δημοκρατια και κατα τα αλλα εκχωρουμε καθε 4 χρονια με μια ψηφο ολη την εξουσια σε μια χουφτα ανθρωπους ε τα γνωστα αποτελεσματα.


Και παλι, με σαρκαστικη διαθεση και εγω μεσα!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Aυτό που δεν καταλαβαίνετε κάποιοι εδώ μέσα, ότι το βάζω VPN και άντε γεια, δεν είναι Η ΛΥΣΗ.
> Γιατι εαν σήμερα απλά κόβουν μέσω DNS, και η παράκαμψη υλοποιείται εύκολα μέσω άλλου DNS, μεθαυριο μπορει να περάσει κάτι άλλο, σαν IP Block σε συνδιασμό με deep packet inspection (η τεχνολογία ήδη υπάρχει, είναι θέμα θεσμικό να προχωρήσουν ΚΑΙ σε αυτό). Αν και το VPN σε γλυτώνει και απο κάτι τέτοιο, οι δράσεις των εταιριών σε άλλες χώρες μπορεί να κάνουν να βρεθείς στην ίδια θέση, ακόμα και με χρήση VPN. Πχ όταν κόπηκε thepiratebay.org στην Ελλάδα, ακριβώς το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και στο Λουξεμβούργο. Μετα απο καιρό το άφησαν πάλι, δεν ξέρω γιατί, αλλά εδώ οι πολίτες είναι πιο ενεργοί σε τέτοια θέματα. 
> Αρα η αντιμετώπιση βάζω VPN και άντε γεια, ναι μεν σου λύνει το πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν σημαίνει ότι το πρόβλημα δεν θα κλιμακωθεί ώστε να έχεις ΚΑΙ εσύ πρόβλημα, μετά απο λίγο καιρό. 
> Εαν θέλετε να μην υπάρχει έλεγχος, και δεν παίρνω θέση στο αν είανι σωστό ή όχι, αλλά εαν θέλετε να μην υπάρχει τόσο εκτενής ελεγχος, πρέπει σε συνδιασμό με την όποια λύση, να αναζητήσετε και τρόπους να αντιμετωπιστεί το θέμα, ΘΕΣΜΙΚΑ.
> Δηλαδή πρώτα απο όλα πως γίνεται μια επιτροπή, απο μόνη της και χωρίς αντίλογο να παίρνει τέτοιες αποφάσεις; Εχουμε ή δεν έχουμε λογοκρισία; Πως αυτό το γεγονός συνάδει και με την ευρωπαική νομοθεσία; Μπορουν να βγούν δυνάμεις που να αναγκάσουν να κάνουν πίσω οι επιτροπές πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (πχ Κόμμα Πειρατών).


Σωστός ο anon

----------


## jimmyl

Μεγαλο ποσοστο των πολιτων της χωρας μας ειναι τεχνολογικα αναλφαβητοι και τεχνοφοβικοι , αν προσθεσεις την οικονομικη δυσπραγια και την νοοτροπια του Ελληνα οσον αφορα τετοια ζητηματα  αλλα και γενικοτερα και την ελλειψη παιδειας και μορφωσης εχεις την απαντηση

----------


## dimyok

Ακόμα μεγαλύτερο ποσοστό των πολιτών της χωράς μας είναι λαμογια παλαμακηδες που ψηφίζουν αυτόν που τάζει ότι θα τους χαρίσει το δανειο / νομιμοποιησει το αυθαίρετο .... Τα τελευταία χρόνια υπάρχουν περιοχές που τους ληστεύουν κάθε μέρα αλλά έχουμε επιτροπές και θεσμούς εγγύηση στην προστασία μας  :Razz:

----------


## stelios4711

Δυστυχώς τα κόμματα δεν είναι λύση καθώς έχουν γίνει σαν τα πακέτα της τηλεφωνίας
Για να πάρεις fiber πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρεις και λεπτά τηλεφωνίας και μάλιστα το XL έστω και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου το σταθερό.
Για να πάρεις πειρατές πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί και ΛΑΕ έστω και αν δεν συμφωνείς καθόλου με αυτό. 
Δηλαδή για να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα πρέπει σώνει και καλά να επωμιστείς ένα άλλο 
Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο υπεύθυνο... άλλη λύση έχουμε;

----------


## uncharted

> Δυστυχώς τα κόμματα δεν είναι λύση καθώς έχουν γίνει σαν τα πακέτα της τηλεφωνίας
> Για να πάρεις fiber πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να πάρεις και λεπτά τηλεφωνίας και μάλιστα το XL έστω και αν δεν χρησιμοποιείς καθόλου το σταθερό.
> Για να πάρεις πειρατές πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί και ΛΑΕ έστω και αν δεν συμφωνείς καθόλου με αυτό. 
> Δηλαδή για να λύσεις ένα πρόβλημα πρέπει σώνει και καλά να επωμιστείς ένα άλλο 
> Συγνώμη αλλά αυτό δεν μου φαίνεται και τόσο υπεύθυνο... άλλη λύση έχουμε;


Είναι σαν να ζητάς να βρεις γυναίκα μόνο με θετικά και καθόλου αρνητικά.

Οπότε όχι, δεν γίνεται. Αναγκαστικά παίρνεις όλο το "πακέτο".  :Razz:

----------


## jap

> Για να πάρεις πειρατές πρέπει να πάρεις μαζί και ΛΑΕ έστω και αν δεν συμφωνείς καθόλου με αυτό.


Αυτό πού το πας; Πάντως στις εθνικές μεθαύριο δεν κατεβαίνουν καθόλου, λόγω έλλειψης χρημάτων. Από την άλλη, σε κάτι Τσεχίες έπιασαν 14%, προφανώς άλλα άτομα, άλλες προτεραιότητες (θα κατάφεραν να συμφωνήσουν και σε κάποια άλλα θέματα), άλλος λαός.

Άλλη λύση θα ήταν να έχουμε την κουλτούρα που έχουν άλλα κράτη για τα δημοψηφίσματα να ρωτούν για 10 θέματα και οι απαντήσεις σου να μην είναι οι θέσεις του Α ή Β κόμματος αλλά τα δικά σου πιστεύω. Και μετά βέβαια να νομοθετούσε η κυβέρνηση ανάλογα για το κάθε θέμα, όχι το όχι να το κάνουν ναι ή να θέτουν ερωτήσεις του στυλ θα θέλατε καθαρότερη ατμόσφαιρα χωρίς να λένε πώς θα το πετύχουν.

----------


## dimyok

> Είναι σαν να ζητάς να βρεις γυναίκα μόνο με θετικά και καθόλου αρνητικά.
> 
> Οπότε όχι, δεν γίνεται. Αναγκαστικά παίρνεις όλο το "πακέτο".


Εσύ θα επαιρνες το λαφαζανωφ που δε ξέρει τι είναι κομπιουτορας από την εποχή της USSR ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

Η ΛΑΕ κατεβαίνει στις εθνικές εκλογές δεν ξέρω αν συμμετέχει μαζί της το Κόμμα των Πειρατών

ακολουθεί η λίστα όλων των πολιτικών κομμάτων που συμμετέχουν στις εθνικές εκλογές 2019

στο χέρι μας είναι να βγάλουμε αυτοδυναμία ή να τους αναγκάσουμε να μοιραστούν την πίτα πολλοί μαζί

εγώ θα προτιμούσα μια βουλή με περισσότερα από 7 πολιτικά κόμματα μην πω με 10 έως 15 κόμματα

καθώς έτσι θα ήταν για μένα η δημοκρατία και το κοινό συμφέρον...



Off Topic


		Τα 20 κόμματα και συνασπισμοί κομμάτων τα οποία έλαβαν το «πράσινο φως» από τον Άρειο Πάγο για να συμμετέχουν στις επικείμενες βουλευτικές εκλογές  είναι:

1)    Συνασπισμός Ριζοσπαστικής Αριστεράς –ΣΥΡΙΖΑ

2)    Νέα Δημοκρατία -ΝΔ

3)    Λαϊκός Σύνδεσμος-Χρυσή Αυγή

4)    Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδος-ΚΚΕ

5)    Κίνημα Αλλαγής (ΚΙΝ.ΑΛ.)

6)    Ένωση Κεντρώων

7)    Ελληνική Λύση- Κυριάκος Βελόπουλος

8)      Πλεύση Ελευθερίας- Ζωή Κωνσταντοπούλου

9)      Αντικαπιταλιστική Αριστερή Συνεργασία για την Ανατροπή - ΑΝΤ.ΑΡ.ΣΥ.Α.

10) Δημοσθένης Βεργής-  Έλληνες Οικολόγοι

11) Οργάνωση Κομμουνιστών Διεθνιστών Ελλάδας (Ο.Κ.Δ.Ε.)

12) Ελλήνων Συνέλευσις (Αρτέμης Σώρρας)

13) Εργατικό Επαναστατικό Κόμμα-ΕΕΚ Τροτσκιστές

14) Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας (Μαρξιστικό-Λενινιστικό)- ΚΚΕ (μ-λ)

15) Μαρξιστικό Λενινιστικό Κομμουνιστικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας, μ-λ ΚΚΕ

16) Λαϊκή Ενότητα

17) Μέτωπο Ευρωπαϊκής Ρεαλιστικής Ανυπακοής (ΜέΡΑ25)

18) Δημιουργία Ξανά -Θάνος Τζήμερος

19) Συν…φωνία Πολιτικών Κομμάτων

20) Ε.ΠΑ.Μ - Α.Κ.Κ.ΕΛ- Ενιαίο Παλλαϊκό Μέτωπο (Ε.ΠΑ.Μ) και Αγροτικό Κτηνοτροφικό Κόμμα Ελλάδας (Α.Κ.Κ.ΕΛ).

----------


## uncharted

> Εσύ θα επαιρνες το λαφαζανωφ που δε ξέρει τι είναι κομπιουτορας από την εποχή της USSR ;


Ούτε Λαφαζάνωφ, ούτε υστερικές γκόμενες θα έπαιρνα.

Τι να σου κάνω όμως που δεν ζούμε σε ιδανικό κόσμο με τέλειους ανθρώπους... αν βρεις κάποιον, πες μου κι εμένα.

----------


## dimyok

40 κόμματα ήταν  στις ευρωεκλογές : :Thumb down: .... πραγματικά κοιτώντας τη λίστα νιώθω τέτοια απογοήτευση που τι να πω ...Αλλά θα πάω για μαύρισμα τη Κυριακη δε τη γλιτώνουν

----------


## Avvocato

Επειδη την γυρισατε στο πολιτικο την κουβεντα να σας πω μονο αυτο, ολα τα δυσμενη μετρα, περασαν στην κοινωνια μας απο μια πολικομματικη βουλη με αριστερη κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ....... Οχι μονο σε τεχνολογικο επιπεδο, αλλα και σε εργασιακο, ασφαλιστικο, υγεια, παιδια, αμυνα κτλπ. Νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να αναλυσω και να επεκταθω σε καθε τομεα, ομως το γεγονος οτι δοθηκαν εξουσιες σε μια επιτροπη και μπηκαν σε ποστα για την προστασια της πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας αριστεριστες.....αυτο λεει πολλα.

----------


## dimyok

Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ . Και μάλιστα για να πάμε στο θέμα βλέποντας τις αυθαιρεσίες της ΑΕΠΙ περιμέναμε να το κοιτάξουν λογικά ... ε λοιπόν έκαναν  ΑΕΠΙ Χ 3 και δε συμμαζεύονται ....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Επειδη την γυρισατε στο πολιτικο την κουβεντα να σας πω μονο αυτο, ολα τα δυσμενη μετρα, περασαν στην κοινωνια μας απο μια πολικομματικη βουλη με αριστερη κυβερνηση ΣΥΡΙΖΑ....... Οχι μονο σε τεχνολογικο επιπεδο, αλλα και σε εργασιακο, ασφαλιστικο, υγεια, παιδια, αμυνα κτλπ. Νομιζω οτι δεν χρειαζεται να αναλυσω και να επεκταθω σε καθε τομεα, ομως το γεγονος οτι δοθηκαν εξουσιες σε μια επιτροπη και μπηκαν σε ποστα για την προστασια της πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας αριστεριστες.....αυτο λεει πολλα.


δεν μου αρέσουν οι πολιτικές συζητήσεις καθώς το χάλι μας οφείλεται στις δικές μας επιλογές από το 1974 και μετά (40 χρόνια) τώρα που εκλέγουμε ανίκανες κυβερνήσεις και πολιτικούς

ο συγκεκριμένος Α. Τσίπρας (ΣΥΡΙΖΑ) δεν έκανε τίποτα παραπάνω από αυτά που του ζήτησαν αυτοί που χρωστάμε (κάτι δις ευρώ...)

τα ίδια θα κάνει και ο Κ. Μητσοτάκης (ΝΔ) και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος για τα επόμενα 100 χρόνια 

μην ξεχνάτε ότι χρωστάμε κάτι ...δις ευρώ όταν τα εξοφλήσουμε μπορεί να έχουμε ότι πολιτική θέλουμε μέχρι τότε ακολουθούμε εντολές..

- - - Updated - - -




> Αυτό βλέπω και εγώ . Και μάλιστα για να πάμε στο θέμα βλέποντας τις αυθαιρεσίες της ΑΕΠΙ περιμέναμε να το κοιτάξουν λογικά ... ε λοιπόν έκαναν  ΑΕΠΙ Χ 3 και δε συμμαζεύονται ....


σωστά 
έκλεισε η ΑΕΠΙ και δημιουργήθηκε μια επιτροπή χειρότερη για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

----------


## gcf

Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει σε τι ακριβώς είναι χειρότερη -τρεις φορές κιόλας- η επιτροπή που αντικατέστησε την ΑΕΠΙ;

Μήπως εξαφάνισε και αυτή 50Μ ευρώ σε 4 χρόνια;
https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...no-se-4-hronia

Μήπως  βρέθηκαν πολλά εισπραγμένα και μη αποδοθέντα δικαιώματα στους δικαιούχους - μέλη της,  οφειλές προς τους δικαιούχους - μέλη από προηγούμενες διανομές, προς τρίτους, προς τους εργαζομένους υπαλλήλους της και προς το ελληνικό Δημόσιο; Μήπως στους μετόχους και μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου έχει ασκηθεί ποινική δίωξη για *επτά κακουργήματα*. όπως σύσταση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης;
Μήπως  ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος παίρνει και αυτός  μισθό 52.000 ευρώ το μήνα ή 635.565 ευρώ το χρόνο, ενώ  ο μισθός συγγενούς του, μέλους του Δ.Σ. φτάνει τα 466.256 ευρώ το χρόνο
https://www.cnn.gr/news/ellada/story...keto-stin-aepi

Μήπως η πολιτεία είχε δώσει στην ΑΕΠΙ τα μέσα να θησαυρίζει από τη μια και να μην υπόκειται σε κανένα έλεγχο από την άλλη;
https://www.euro2day.gr/specials/opi...-ths-aepi.html
Στο σημείο που αν καταδικαστεί κάποιος για μη αδειοδοτημένη δημόσια εκτέλεση, η εξαγορά της ποινής ορίζεται στο δεκαπλάσιο από ό,τι σε οποιαδήποτε παράβαση του Ποινικού Κώδικα. Με απλά λόγια, ένας μεθυσμένος οδηγός που έχει προκαλέσει* θανατηφόρο δυστύχημα* θα κληθεί να πληρώσει *10 φορές μικρότερο ποσό* για την εξαγορά της -κατά πάσα πιθανότητα μικρότερης- ποινής του από εκείνον που εκτελεί ή μεταδίδει *ΕΝΑ τραγούδι χωρίς άδεια*.
https://www.euro2day.gr/specials/opi...-ths-aepi.html

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μπορεί κανείς να μου εξηγήσει σε τι ακριβώς είναι χειρότερη -τρεις φορές κιόλας- η επιτροπή που αντικατέστησε την ΑΕΠΙ;
> 
> Μήπως εξαφάνισε και αυτή 50Μ ευρώ σε 4 χρόνια;
> https://www.protothema.gr/greece/art...no-se-4-hronia
> 
> Μήπως  βρέθηκαν πολλά εισπραγμένα και μη αποδοθέντα δικαιώματα στους δικαιούχους - μέλη της,  οφειλές προς τους δικαιούχους - μέλη από προηγούμενες διανομές, προς τρίτους, προς τους εργαζομένους υπαλλήλους της και προς το ελληνικό Δημόσιο; Μήπως στους μετόχους και μέλη του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου έχει ασκηθεί ποινική δίωξη για *επτά κακουργήματα*. όπως σύσταση εγκληματικής οργάνωσης;
> Μήπως  ο διευθύνων σύμβουλος παίρνει και αυτός  μισθό 52.000 ευρώ το μήνα ή 635.565 ευρώ το χρόνο, ενώ  ο μισθός συγγενούς του, μέλους του Δ.Σ. φτάνει τα 466.256 ευρώ το χρόνο
> https://www.cnn.gr/news/ellada/story...keto-stin-aepi
> 
> ...


Δεν μιλάω για οικονομικές απάτες που εμπλέκεται η ΑΕΠΙ ούτε για τα γεγονότα που φαίνεται ότι δεν έδινε τα νόμιμα στους δικαιούχους.

Μιλάω για την νέα επιτροπή που ιδρύθηκε η οποία για μένα είναι τρεις φορές χειρότερη 
Το γιατί , πως κτλ θα φανούν
αργά ή γρήγορα...

----------


## ioetisap

Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες το rarbg (πιθανώς και άλλα) θέλει αλλαγή DNS από 1.1.1.1 σε 8.8.8.8 και το αντίστροφο (ή τ.π. από κάποιον ξένο dns server σε κάποιον άλλον που δεν κόβουν κατά τ'άλλα και τούμπαλιν) για να ανοίξει· ειδάλλως περιμένω και περιμένω και περιμένω και...τίποτα.
Προσθέτως τις τελευταίες μέρες από firefox απαιτείται η ίδια ενέργεια όχι επειδή περιμένεις διαφορετικά για πάντα όπως παραπάνω αλλά επειδή βγάζει:

Έχει συμβεί σε άλλον αυτό;
Πώς εξηγείται, τί συμβαίνει αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, αν τα κατέχει;

----------


## cbarbas

Οχι, ολά καλα με 1111.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τις τελευταίες εβδομάδες το rarbg (πιθανώς και άλλα) θέλει αλλαγή DNS από 1.1.1.1 σε 8.8.8.8 και το αντίστροφο (ή τ.π. από κάποιον ξένο dns server σε κάποιον άλλον που δεν κόβουν κατά τ'άλλα και τούμπαλιν) για να ανοίξει· ειδάλλως περιμένω και περιμένω και περιμένω και...τίποτα.
> Προσθέτως τις τελευταίες μέρες από firefox απαιτείται η ίδια ενέργεια όχι επειδή περιμένεις διαφορετικά για πάντα όπως παραπάνω αλλά επειδή βγάζει:
> 
> Έχει συμβεί σε άλλον αυτό;
> Πώς εξηγείται, τί συμβαίνει αν κάποιος γνωρίζει, αν τα κατέχει;


δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα στην πρόσβαση

επίσης θυμίζω ότι ο google είναι ο καλύτερος φίλος μας

αν βάλεις απλά στην αναζήτηση rarbg θα σου βγάλει αποτελέσματα τα οποία ισχύουν 100%

----------


## dimyok

Με cote ip εχω παρατηρησει οτι το site θελει και varification με αλλη οχι .

----------


## ioetisap

> Οχι, ολά καλα με 1111.





> δεν αντιμετωπίζω κανένα πρόβλημα στην πρόσβαση


Να διευκρινίσω ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται όλη την ώρα αλλά ανά διαστήματα:

Δηλαδή τώρα είμαι με 1.1.1.1 και έχω πρόσβαση κανονικά.
Κάποιον στιγμή όμως σήμερα ή έστω αύριο πιθανότατα δεν θα μπορεί να μπει (είτε εν αναμονή για πάντα είτε λόγω αναφερθέντος σφάλματος ασφαλείας).
Τότε αλλάζοντας σε 8.8.8.8 θα μπορεί.
Μετά θα ξαναεμφανισθεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον 8.8.8.8 οπότε θα απαιτηθεί γύρισμα σε 1.1.1.1.
Και ούτω καθ'εξής.

----------


## ThReSh

> Να διευκρινίσω ότι αυτό δεν γίνεται όλη την ώρα αλλά ανά διαστήματα:
> 
> Δηλαδή τώρα είμαι με 1.1.1.1 και έχω πρόσβαση κανονικά.
> Κάποιον στιγμή όμως σήμερα ή έστω αύριο πιθανότατα δεν θα μπορεί να μπει (είτε εν αναμονή για πάντα είτε λόγω αναφερθέντος σφάλματος ασφαλείας).
> Τότε αλλάζοντας σε 8.8.8.8 θα μπορεί.
> Μετά θα ξαναεμφανισθεί το ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον 8.8.8.8 οπότε θα απαιτηθεί γύρισμα σε 1.1.1.1.
> Και ούτω καθ'εξής.


Είχε προβλήματα η Cloudflare της οποίας DNS είναι το 1.1.1.1, γι' αυτό δεν άνοιγε...

----------


## mzaf

Και ένα:
https://www.cloudflarestatus.com/incidents/tx4pgxs6zxdr

και δύο
https://www.crn.com/news/security/cl...ot-cyberattack

----------


## ioetisap

Παίδες εκτός κι αν τα speedport του OTE (πήγα ΟΤΕ προσφάτως) αλλάζουν ή πειράζουν τους dns server (που από μόνο του είναι νομίζω θέμα) ακόμα κι αν έχει ορίσει κάποιος άλλους στον υπολογιστή κάτι, κάτι σοβαρό μού φαίνεται ότι παίζει, ότι έχει αλλάξει.

Αυτήν την στιγμή έχοντας με πρωτεύοντα 1.1.1.1 και δευτερεύοντα τον 8.8.8.8
(ας επισημάνω ότι έχω μετά στην σειρά και αυτούς του ΟΤΕ· ουμπουντοειδές το σύστημα του οποίου ο connection manager επιτρέπει να βάλεις όσους θέλεις με σειρά προτεραιότητος· 1.1.1.1 1ος και 8.8.8.8 2ος όμως σαφώς ορισθέντες εμφανές και από τα connection properties)
έχω το αναφερθέν ανωτέρω «Did Not Connect: Potential Security Issue...HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS)....»
στο rarbg και στο piratebay (διόρθωση: αυτό έχει το απλό _Warning: Potential Security Risk Ahead_ του firefox)

*KAI*


στην libgen.

Deep packet inspection μού φαίνεται αυτό με τις όσες γνώσεις μου.
Γιατί αν η αίτια ήταν ότι είχε πρόβλημα ο 1.1.1.1 της cloudflare τότε στον ορισθέντα ως δευτερεύοντα 8.8.8.8 του γούγλη δεν θα γύριζε αυτομάτως απλά (άσε που βάσει των παραπάνω το πρόβλημα της Cloudflare λύθηκε);
Όσοι το κατέχουν παραπάνω παρακαλώ να ελέγξουν.

Προσάρτημα:
Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τί συμβαίνει.
Τώρα έβαλα αποκλειστικά τον 8.8.8.8 και μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα (το piratebay βγάζει απλά το Error 502 της cloudflare· ο firefox τώρα γιατί δεν διαμαρτύρεται, δεν προειδοποιεί; ).
Ας εξηγήσει παρακαλώ κάποιος που κατέχει το θέμα εις βάθος.

Προσάρτημα 2:
Ξαναγύρισα τις τοπικές ρυθμίσεις στην πρότερη κατάσταση με πρωτεύοντα τον 1.1.1.1.
Τώρα πάλι προσβαση κανονικά σε όλα και στους τρεις δηλαδή αναφερθέντες ιστοτόπους.
ΟΚ δεν έχω ιδέα τί συμβαίνει.
Επαναλαμβάνω παρακαλώ, ζητώ τα φώτα κάποιου εις βάθος γνώστη.

----------


## sdikr

έχεις βάλει  τους dns και στην Ipv6 διασύνδεση;
ή το κάνεις disable,  ακόμα βεβαιωσου οτι έχεις διασύνδεση Ipv4 στο speedport

----------


## jimmyl

> Παίδες εκτός κι αν τα speedport του OTE αλλάζουν ή πειράζουν τους dns server (που από μόνο του είναι νομίζω θέμα) ακόμα κι αν έχει βάλει κάποιος άλλους στον υπολογιστή κάτι, κάτι σοβαρό μού φαίνεται ότι παίζει.
> Αυτήν την στιγμή έχοντας με πρωτεύοντα 1.1.1.1 και δευτερεύοντα τον 8.8.8.8 
> έχω το αναφερθέν ανωτέρω «Did Not Connect: Potential Security Issue...HTTP Strict Transport Security (HSTS)....»
> στο rarbg και στο piratebay
> 
> *KAI*
> 
> 
> στην libgen.
> ...


Speedport της Cosmote εχω και εγω , δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα

----------


## ioetisap

> έχεις βάλει  τους dns και στην Ipv6 διασύνδεση;
> ή το κάνεις disable,  ακόμα βεβαιωσου οτι έχεις διασύνδεση Ipv4 στο speedport


IPv6 _ignored_ στον connection manager (επιβεβαίωση από connection information και τίποτα-άλλο/κενό στις ρυθμίσεις του ούτως ή άλλως)· πάντα κλειστό το έχω (DHCP IPv6 κλειστός και στο speedport παρεμπιπτόντως).



> Speedport της Cosmote εχω και εγω , δεν εχω καποιο προβλημα


Επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είχα πει αρχικά (το οποίο επεκτείνω και στο σημερινό):
διακεκομμένο το φαινόμενο, ημιπεριοδικό όχι συνεχές.
Κι εγώ _αυτήν την στιγμή_ μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα τα ανωτέρω δηλαδή.

ΥΓ Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή που θα επανεμφανισθεί να παίξω με wireshark μάλλον να δω αν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## sdikr

> IPv6 _ignored_ στον connection manager (επιβεβαίωση από connection information και τίποτα-άλλο/κενό στις ρυθμίσεις του ούτως ή άλλως)· πάντα κλειστό το έχω (πριν και στο router από όσο θυμάμαι· τώρα με το speedport του ΟΤΕ δεν βρίσκω επιλογή να το απενεργοποιήσω και εκεί).
> 
> Επαναλαμβάνω ό,τι είχα πει αρχικά (το οποίο επεκτείνω και στο σημερινό):
> διακεκομμένο το φαινόμενο, ημιπεριοδικό όχι συνεχές.
> Κι εγώ _αυτήν την στιγμή_ μπαίνω κανονικά σε όλα τα ανωτέρω δηλαδή.
> 
> ΥΓ Πρέπει κάποια στιγμή που θα επανεμφανισθεί να παίξω με wireshark μάλλον να δω αν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.


Τι εννοείς Ignored στον connection manager; 
Το speedport μοιράζει κανονικά Ipv6 εφόσον έχεις τσεκαρισμένο το ipv6 στις ιδιότητες της σύνδεσης.

Δες ακόμα στο status του speedport μήπως σε έχουν βάλει μέσω Ipv6 tunnel (το ipv4 θα γράφει connecting) ή μέσω CGN (100.x.x.x)

----------


## ioetisap

> Τι εννοείς Ignored στον connection manager;


Αυτά τα κλασικά ουμπουντοειδή:





> Το speedport μοιράζει κανονικά Ipv6 εφόσον έχεις τσεκαρισμένο το ipv6 στις ιδιότητες της σύνδεσης.


Έχω κλειστό τον DHCPv6 στο speedport.



> Δες ακόμα στο status του speedport μήπως σε έχουν βάλει μέσω Ipv6 tunnel (το ipv4 θα γράφει connecting)


IPv4 connected (το ίδιο για v6).



> ή μέσω CGN (100.x.x.x)


Carrier grade NAT είχα πριν μου φέρουν το speedport που είχα βάλει otenet@... στο PPP στο παλιό ρούτερ για να έχω διαδίκτυο (μπάχαλο το σύστημά τους παρεμπιπτόντως· δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τί ποιεί η αριστερά).
Τώρα κανονικά με Public IP.

----------


## sdikr

> Αυτά τα κλασικά ουμπουντοειδή:
> 
> 
> 
> Έχω κλειστό τον DHCPv6 στο speedport.
> 
> IPv4 connected (το ίδιο για v6).
> 
> Carrier grade NAT είχα πριν μου φέρουν το speedport που είχα βάλει otenet@... στο PPP στο παλιό ρούτερ για να έχω διαδίκτυο (μπάχαλο το σύστημά τους παρεμπιπτόντως· δεν γνωρίζει η δεξιά τί ποιεί η αριστερά).
> Τώρα κανονικά με Public IP.


Sorry Νόμιζα μιλάμε για windows,  my bad
Σε αυτό που δίνεις έχει το 195.170.0.1  σαν 3o που είναι ο dns του OTE

----------


## ioetisap

Το έχω αναφέρει (προσαρτήσει) παραπάνω ότι :
*είχα/έχω ορίσει DNS servers τους του ΟΤΕ μετά τους της Cloudflare και του Γούγλη· αυτό θα είχε σημασία μόνον όταν έχουν πρόβλημα, κάνουν timeout *ταυτοχρόνως* (πράγμα απίθανο νομίζω για clouflare μαζί με γούγλη....) ο πρωτεύων και ο δευτερεύων ώστε να γίνει fallback στον τριτεύοντα και ούτω καθ'εξής· κατά δηλωθείσα σειρά προτεραιότητος πάνε, σωστά; ;-)
*αμέσως μετά που δοκίμασα ούτως ή άλλως με τον 8.8.8.8 μοναδικό ορισθέντα (κανένα δηλαδή άλλο πλην ενός, του πρωτεύοντος) κανένα πρόβλημα.
Δεν βγάζω άκρη απλά.
Κάτι κουφό ή ύποπτο γίνεται κάπου.
Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι πειραματισμοί με deep packet inspection blocking κτλ (ότι δεν προχωρούν δηλαδή πέραν του dns blocking) αλλά ότι είναι απλά κάτι κουλό και ιδιάζον στο σύστημά μου ή και την γραμμή μου.

----------


## Zus

> Το έχω αναφέρει (προσαρτήσει) παραπάνω ότι :
> *είχα/έχω ορίσει DNS servers τους του ΟΤΕ μετά τους της Cloudflare και του Γούγλη· αυτό θα είχε σημασία μόνον όταν έχουν πρόβλημα, κάνουν timeout *ταυτοχρόνως* (πράγμα απίθανο νομίζω για clouflare και γούγλη....) ο πρωτεύων και ο δευτερεύων ώστε να γίνει fallback στον τριτεύοντα και ούτω καθ'εξής· κατά δηλωθείσα σειρά προτεραιότητος πάνε, σωστά; ;-)
> *αμέσως μετά που δοκίμασα ούτως ή άλλως με τον 8.8.8.8 μοναδικό ορισθέντα (κανένα δηλαδή άλλο πλην ενός, του πρωτεύοντος) κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Δεν βγάζω άκρη απλά.
> Κάτι κουφό ή ύποπτο γίνεται κάπου.
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι πειραματισμοί με deep packet inspection blocking κτλ αλλά ότι είναι απλά κάτι κουλό και ιδιάζον στο σύστημά μου ή και την γραμμή μου.


Είσαι απόλυτα σίγουρος ότι όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει με τους DNS που έχεις ορίσει? Ειδικά σε Linux με είχε ταλαιπωρήσει και εμένα κάποιες φορές.

Αν επιβεβαιώσεις πως τρέχεις με διαφορετικό DNS από του ΟΤΕ και παρ' όλα αυτά σε μπλοκάρει η τριμελής επιτροπή βλέπουμε  :Wink:

----------


## famous-walker

Θα σου έλεγα να βγάλεις τελείως αυτόν του ΟΤΕ και να δεις τι γίνεται. Ίσως χρειαστεί και ένα reboot να αδειάσει η cache.

----------


## ioetisap

Aν είναι dns leak  αυτό σημαίνει νομίζω ότι ακριβώς προχώρησαν πέραν του dns block από τους δικούς τους dns servers.
Σημαίνει ακριβώς επιθεώρηση των πακέτων και ανακατεύθυνση (κατά βούλησιν).
Εκτός κι αν εννοείς κατί διαφορετικό με τον όρο.

ΥΓ

----------


## famous-walker

Χτύπα και ένα drill αν θες στο piratebay να δούμε τι βγάζει.

https://imdjh.github.io/toolchain/20...u-have-to.html

----------


## ioetisap

> Θα σου έλεγα να βγάλεις τελείως αυτόν του ΟΤΕ και να δεις τι γίνεται. Ίσως χρειαστεί και ένα reboot να αδειάσει η cache.


Θα δούμε αν θα επανεμφανισθεί το σημερινό αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι τα σχετικά προβλήματα πολλαπλά και μου έχουν εμφανισθεί προοδευτικά εδώ και εβδομάδες  ήδη πριν έρθω ΟΤΕ από Wind και με πολλά δηλαδή εν τω μεταξύ reboot και χωρίς τους dns servers του OTE.

Αν πάλι η απλή δήλωση στην τρίτη θέση και παραπέρα dns servers παρακάμπτεται κάπως και οδηγεί σε τέτοια προβλήματα τότε αυτό μού φαίνεται ως σοβαρό bug στον network manager των ουμπουντοειδών.




> Χτύπα και ένα drill αν θες στο piratebay να δούμε τι βγάζει.
> 
> https://imdjh.github.io/toolchain/20...u-have-to.html


Loopback βγάζει.

ΥΓ Μη με κάνεις να ερευνήσω με wireshark τώρα, βαριέμαι τρομερά· το έχω μεταθέσει στο απροσδιόριστο μέλλον...  :Smile: 

ΥΓΓ Κάπως το έφαγε ο δαίμων του πληκτρολογίου αλλά πριν από αυτό που είχα γράψει στον sdikr



> *αμέσως μετά που δοκίμασα ούτως ή άλλως με τον 8.8.8.8 μοναδικό ορισθέντα (κανένα δηλαδή άλλο πλην ενός, του πρωτεύοντος) κανένα πρόβλημα.


λείπει αυτό που είχα γράψει ακόμα πιο πριν ότι είχα δοκιμάσει πάλι αμέσως μετά και με τις αρχικές ρυθμίσεις (δηλ. 1.1.1.1,8.8.8.8,195.170.0.1 κοκ) και πάλι κανένα πρόβλημα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το έχω αναφέρει (προσαρτήσει) παραπάνω ότι :
> *είχα/έχω ορίσει DNS servers τους του ΟΤΕ μετά τους της Cloudflare και του Γούγλη· αυτό θα είχε σημασία μόνον όταν έχουν πρόβλημα, κάνουν timeout *ταυτοχρόνως* (πράγμα απίθανο νομίζω για clouflare μαζί με γούγλη....) ο πρωτεύων και ο δευτερεύων ώστε να γίνει fallback στον τριτεύοντα και ούτω καθ'εξής· κατά δηλωθείσα σειρά προτεραιότητος πάνε, σωστά; ;-)
> *αμέσως μετά που δοκίμασα ούτως ή άλλως με τον 8.8.8.8 μοναδικό ορισθέντα (κανένα δηλαδή άλλο πλην ενός, του πρωτεύοντος) κανένα πρόβλημα.
> Δεν βγάζω άκρη απλά.
> Κάτι κουφό ή ύποπτο γίνεται κάπου.
> Ας ελπίσουμε ότι δεν είναι πειραματισμοί με deep packet inspection blocking κτλ (ότι δεν προχωρούν δηλαδή πέραν του dns blocking) αλλά ότι είναι απλά κάτι κουλό και ιδιάζον στο σύστημά μου ή και την γραμμή μου.


Μετά απο κάθε αλλαγή έκανες και καθάρισμα της cache;
Μπορεί να είναι  απίθανα, άλλα όχι αδύνατα,  όποτε ναι μπορεί να κάνουν timeout και τα 2 και να πάει στον 3ο

----------


## ioetisap

Βρε παίδες έστω ότι γίνεται ή δεν γίνεται flushed η dns cache (της dnsmasq διό η loopback) κατά την αλλαγή.
Τότε πώς αμέσως μετά αν αλλάξω dns servers και κάνω down/up το δίκτυο το εκάστοτε πρόβλημα εξαφανίζεται; Και μετά από χ χρονικό διάστημα επανέρχεται;
Με διαφορετικούς dns servers και παρόχους εδώ και εβδομάδες και τόσα restart κτλ;
Αλλάζει ip ανά ώρα τό rarbg και τυγχάνει να πέφτω εγώ μόνο σε συνδυασμό αυτού με κολλήματα της dnsmasq με ttl και propagation times ακριβώς τέτοια που μόνο εμένα να επηρεάζει και μόνο σε αυτό και άλλα τέτοια _απαγορευμένα_ sites; 

Για δε δυνατότητα επανειλημμένου timeout ταυτοχρόνως (και όχι στιγμιαία αλλά συνεχόμενα αλλά πάλι μόνο μέχρι την στιγμή που θα αλλάξω servers) των dns servers της cloudflare και google, ε οκ τότε αν πέφτω σε κάτι τέτοιο είμαι απλά πολύ γκαντέμης.

----------


## famous-walker

Αυτό θα σε ρωτούσα αν έχεις κανένα local dns server αλλά δεν κατάλαβα το μήνυμα που σου βγάζει το drill.

Αν απενεργοποιήσεις το dnsmasq πως τα πάει;

----------


## ioetisap

Αυτή την στιγμή δεν μπορώ να απαντήσω σε αυτό διότι τα προβλήματα απόντα αυτήν την στιγμή (είπαμε διακεκομμένα εμφανίζονται).
Αλλά ας το δοκιμάσω, δεν χάνω κάτι.
Θα απενεργοποιήσω λοιπόν δοκιμαστικά τον εν λόγω δαίμονα τελείως για τις επόμενες ημέρες.

----------


## famous-walker

Δες και αυτό.
https://community.ui.com/questions/D...0-a93af718ab80

By default, dnsmasq will send queries to any of the upstream servers it knows about and tries to favour servers that are known to be up.  If you want to query the servers in order instead, then add the following: 



```
set service dns forwarding options strict-order
```

EDIT: Μάλλον αυτό θα το κάνεις στο dnsmasq.conf

----------


## ioetisap

Μπα μάλλον όχι.


Off Topic



*Spoiler:*




			Αν καταλαβαίνω καλά από την έρευνα των τελευταίων ωρών (μου είχε στρίψει για λίγο επειδή δεν εύρισκα τον σχετικό δαίμονα ούτε το πακέτο παρ'ότι έβλεπα το dnsmasq να τρέχει) την εντύπωση που είχα ότι την δουλειά την κάνει η dnsmaq είναι εσφαλμένη:
*To dnsmasq που βλέπω να τρέχει
**Δεν είναι (τουλάχιστον ως έχει) dns resolving service
**Δεν εγκαθίσταται από το κανονικό dnsmasq package, δεν είναι η πλήρης, αυτοτελής άρα dnsmasq (ούτε έχει το dnsmasq.conf στο /etc)· το σχετικό πακέτο είναι το dnsmasq-base
**Χρησιμοποιείται για άλλες λειτουργίες από τον network manager
*Το dns caching είναι built-in στο ubuntu τα τελευταία 5-6 χρόνια.
*Το ανωτέρω dns caching το κάνει η systemd-resolved service και όχι η dnsmaq (εκτός κι αν αντικαταστήσεις την μεν εγκαθιστώντας και ρυθμίζοντας την δε).
*Δεν βλέπω πώς μπορώ να σταματήσω το caching χωρίς ταυτοχρόνως να λειτουργεί το δίκτυο κανονικά, εύκολα και αυτόματα διαχειριζόμενο από τον network manager (αν σταματήσεις πχ τον δαίμονα systemd-resolved τότε σταματά το dns resolving).
*Με όλα αυτά που διάβασα η έρευνα μέσω wireshark φαντάζει απείρως προτιμώτερη.  :Very Happy: 
*Και κάπου εδώ κουρααααααάστηκα και τα άφησα όλα για το απροσδιόριστο μέλλον.

----------


## sdikr

Απο ότι φαίνεται όμως δεν είναι θέμα με κάποια μαμουνιά παρόχων, αλλά θέμα ρυθμίσεως λειτουργικού.

----------


## ioetisap

Από πού φαίνεται αυτό οέο;
Το μόνο που βγαίνει από το παραπάνω είναι ότι τα ουμπουντοειδή έχουν εδώ και χρόνια ενσωματωμένo dns resolver και cache τα οποία εγώ δεν κατάφερα να απενεργοποιήσω χωρίς να δημιουργήσω προβλήματα στην αυτόματη/γραφική διαχείριση δικτύου (κάτι που δεν έχω καμμιά διάθεση να υποστώ).

----------


## pelopas1

απο οτι φαινεται εχουν ξεκινησει και κλειδωνουν συγκεκριμενο site που κατεβαζεις μεσω youtube

εχω δοκιμασει εδω και 4 ωρες firefox  και chrome  δεν φορτωνει η σελιδα

παω μεσω opera και μου λεει να απενεργοποιησω 2 εντολες απο το οπερα  και μαλιστα σου δηλωνουν οτι δεν μπορεις να μπεις μεσω vpn 

μαλλον αρχισαμε το iron curtin   σιδηρουν παραπετασμα  σαν της ρωσσιας

----------


## dimyok

Δηλαδή ip filter στα .ru ας πούμε ; To vpn του opera χρησιμοποιεις να υποθέσω .

----------


## pelopas1

σου εστειλα μυνημα

το vpn opera το χρησιμοποιω gia log in sites

----------


## dimyok

Μπαίνω κανονικά με cloudflare χωρίς vpn

----------


## pelopas1

δυστυχως μου το ειπαν μολις και οι ιδιοι

θα πρεπει να χρησιμοποιησω cloufair 

επαληθευεται το κλειδωμα του site απο τους ελληνικους παροχους internet

----------


## ioetisap

@famous-walker @sdikr
Μου ξανασυνέβη μόλις τώρα και ερεύνησα επί τέλους με wireshark: ε επικοινώνησε (query) *κατ'ευθείαν* με τον...*τεταρτεύοντα* ήτοι όπως το έχω στήσει με ΟΤΕ!!!
Δεδομένου αυτού έκανα μια σχετική αναζήτηση στον γούγλη.
Ε δεν είναι λοιπόν θέμα παρόχου ούτε του δρομολογητή του παρόχου, δεν έχουν προχωρήσει σε deep packet inspection κτλ· είναι αντιθέτως έτι εν θέμα του....
*Spoiler:*




			systemd (-resolved εν προκειμένω).
Lennart Poettering strikes again· πάει η αυστηρή σειρά προτεραιότητος... :Mad:

----------


## famous-walker

Καραγκιοζιλικια.

Οπότε ή βγάζεις τελείως τον dns του ΟΤΕ ή γράφεις το dnsmasq.

----------


## ioetisap

Ναι αυτό έκανα, αφαίρεσα πάρ'αυτα τους dns servers του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## pelopas1

απο εσωτερικη ενημερωση ατομου που δουλευει στην wind

εδω και μια ευδομαδα τους εχει σταλθει καινουργια λιστα για απαγορευσεις ιστοσελιδων   πανω κατω απο οτι μου ειπε το ατομο ειναι γυρω στις 30-40 ιστοσελιδες
η λιστα εχει δωθει σε ολους τους παροχους
συντομα θα γινει επισημη ανακοινωση

----------


## Zus

> απο εσωτερικη ενημερωση ατομου που δουλευει στην wind
> 
> εδω και μια ευδομαδα τους εχει σταλθει καινουργια λιστα για απαγορευσεις ιστοσελιδων   πανω κατω απο οτι μου ειπε το ατομο ειναι γυρω στις 30-40 ιστοσελιδες
> η λιστα εχει δωθει σε ολους τους παροχους
> συντομα θα γινει επισημη ανακοινωση


Για να δούμε ποιους "δίκασαν" και καταδίκασαν αυτή τη φορά.  :Thinking:

----------


## Zer0c00L

όλα αυτά που κάνει (επιβολή μπλοκαρίσματος με το έτσι θέλω στους παρόχους που αφορούν συγκεκριμένες ιστοσελίδες ελληνικές ή ξένες (από λίστα) που παραβιάζουν την νομοθεσία για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα) αυτή η περιβόητη επιτροπή η οποία προστατεύει τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των εταιρειών και των δημιουργών (χωρίς δικαστικές αποφάσεις) είναι "ημίμετρα" κατά την άποψη μου.

αν θες να εφαρμόσεις την νομοθεσία κανένα πρόβλημα απλά κλείνεις τις παράνομες ιστοσελίδες (οι οποίες κάνουν το λάθος και βάζουν διαφημίσεις ή δωρεές ή συνδρομές έτσι δίνουν πάτημα για όποιον θέλει να τους κλείσει) και οδηγείς τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές/δημιουργούς στην δικαιοσύνη και εφόσον είναι ένοχοι για παραβίαση της νομοθεσίας τότε θα πληρώσουν το οποίο πρόστιμο τους αναλογεί

επίσης οφείλεις να είσαι αντικειμενική ως επιτροπή και να υπολογίσεις πραγματικά τα "διαφυγόντα κέρδη" όχι αυτά που φαντάζεσαι ότι χάνουν οι εταιρείες και οι δημιουργοί

τότε θα δούμε πραγματικά το "κόστος" της ενέργειας αυτής που θα έχει για την εγχώρια αγορά

προσωπικά επειδή δεν μου αρέσουν οι "περιορισμοί" και το "νταβατζιλίκι" στην δική μου τσέπη

έχω επιλέξει να αγοράζω συνδρομή σε ότι εμένα μου αρέσει είτε αυτό λέγεται Netflix - Amazon - Disney - HBO - Hulu και κάθε παρόμοια (παγκόσμια) υπηρεσία να μην επιλέγω κανέναν "μεσάζοντα" έλληνα (π.χ WIND/VODAFONE/COSMOTE) 

ότι αντίστοιχα κάνω για παιχνίδια Origin - Steam - Epic Games Store - Uplay - Xbox Live/Ms Store

πράγμα που εγώ θα είμαι κερδισμένος και η εγχώρια αγορά χαμένη ελπίζω αυτοί που θα χάσουν από τις ενέργειες τις επιτροπής αυτής να την ξεσκίσουν στις μηνύσεις/αγωγές για διαφυγόντα κέρδη

----------


## badweed

το δικαιο περι ιδιοκτησιας γινεται πιο απλο αν θεσεις δικαια κτηση οτι μπορει να διαχειριστει μονος του ο καθε ενας . χωρις βοηθεια .

----------


## Zer0c00L

> το δικαιο περι ιδιοκτησιας γινεται πιο απλο αν θεσεις δικαια κτηση οτι μπορει να διαχειριστει μονος του ο καθε ενας . χωρις βοηθεια .


πολύ σωστό

αλλά βλέπεις οι "δημιουργοί" δεν έμαθαν το μάθημα τους μετά την ΑΕΠΙ

έτσι έφτιαξαν αυτή την επιτροπή και αρκετές παρόμοιες επιτροπές/οργανισμούς....

καλά να πάθουν.

----------


## cool11

Σχετικο και ασχετο, 
ετυχα σε παραλια χτες, και ενω ειχε ηχητικη εγκατασταση μια χαρα, 
οση ωρα ημουν το μαγαζι, δεν επαιζε καθολου μουσικη!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σχετικο και ασχετο, 
> ετυχα σε παραλια χτες, και ενω ειχε ηχητικη εγκατασταση μια χαρα, 
> οση ωρα ημουν το μαγαζι, δεν επαιζε καθολου μουσικη!


Γιατί κοστίζει

----------


## psolord

Εχω βαλει cloudflare dns ipv4 και v6 στα Properties της συνδεσης, σε Windows 10 αλλα στο subs4free δε μπαινει. Πρεπει να κάνω κάτι αλλο; :Thinking:

----------


## jimmyl

> Εχω βαλει cloudflare dns ipv4 και v6 στα Properties της συνδεσης, σε Windows 10 αλλα στο subs4free δε μπαινει. Πρεπει να κάνω κάτι αλλο;


Δοκιμασε να τα περασεις και στο modem/router

----------


## nothing

Αν έχεις vf router, τότε πρέπει να ξετικαρεις την επιλογή που υπάρχει κάπου για protection του dns. Σε φίλο που είχαμε αλλάξει τους dns σε cloudfare στο pc, το router έκανε τα δικά του και τα μπλόκαρε. Μόλις το απενεργοποιησαμε όλα καλά.

----------


## psolord

Δε γινεται, ειναι κλειδωμενο. ΟΚ μπαινει απο το s4 industry κλπ καθως και απο το google translate, αλλα με ενδιαφερει το γιατι γινεται. Αν ξερει κανεις. Wind.

- - - Updated - - -

Η πλακα ειναι οτι το ειχα ξανακανει στον αλλο υπολογιστη, με το ιδιο μοντεμ και δουλευε. Τουτος δω ο παλιος που εχω τωρα, δε φαινεται να ακουει.

----------


## sdikr

Δοκίμασε να κάνεις και ενα flush dns

ipconfig /flushdns    σε γραμμή εντολών με δικαιώματα admin

----------


## psolord

Το εκανα και αυτό αλλα δεν. Βεβαια το πρόβλημα είναι αλλού φαίνεται.

Η πλάκα είναι η εξής τωρα. Με firefox δε μπαινει, αλλά με chrome μπαινει και με πετάει στο https://www.subs4free.info/

Γουατ δε εφ;  :Thinking: 

- - - Updated - - -

Εκανα clear cache και μπήκε! Στο διάτσο!

Ευχαριστώ παιδια!

----------


## kostasishere

> Δοκίμασε να κάνεις και ενα flush dns
> 
> ipconfig /flushdns    σε γραμμή εντολών με δικαιώματα admin


Πολυ σωστά

----------


## gamsgr

Καλημέρα.

Με nova πάντως και με DNS 1.1.1.1/1.0.0.1 στις μισές με αφήνει στις άλλες μισές με στέλνει στην opi.gr και με μπλοκάρει , με vpn με αφήνει σε όλες.

Σημειωτέον ότι τα έχω περάσει και στο Asus (router) και στο zte (modem) μέσω του provider account μάλλον κάτι άλλαξε.. Δοκίμασε και την εντολή  ipconfig /flushdns  και πάλι το ίδιο...

----------


## psolord

Βαλε και τους ipv6 και κανε clear browser cache.

----------


## rexdimos

εχει ακουσει μηπως καποιος γιατι μπλοκαραν τα clouflare dns σε αυτα τα site?

----------


## Zus

> εχει ακουσει μηπως καποιος γιατι μπλοκαραν τα clouflare dns σε αυτα τα site?


Επειδή μπορούν?  :Razz:

----------


## rexdimos

μπα καποιο λαθος δικο μου ηταν τα εβγαλα απο τον ρουτερ και εκανα και ενα καθαρισμα στην dns και φαινεται οτι δουλευει

----------


## galotzas

Αρχισαν τα όργανα....

https://www.ethnos.gr/ellada/73345_a...ia-stin-ellada

----------


## ThReSh

> Αρχισαν τα όργανα....
> 
> https://www.ethnos.gr/ellada/73345_a...ia-stin-ellada


Τον ιδιοκτήτη, nothing to see here...

----------


## sdikr

> Αρχισαν τα όργανα....
> 
> https://www.ethnos.gr/ellada/73345_a...ia-stin-ellada





> Ο ίδιος παρά τις συλλήψεις που είχαν γίνει εις βάρος του  συνέχιζε την παράνομη δράση του, αλλάζοντας κάθε φορά που συλλαμβανόταν, το domain-name του παράνομου ιστοτόπου που διατηρούσε, πρακτική που εφαρμόζεται από ορισμένους «αμετανόητους» πειρατές οι οποίοι, παρά την βαρύτητα των ποινών, επιλέγουν να συνεχίσουν την παράνομη μεν, αλλά ιδιαιτέρως κερδοφόρα δραστηριότητα.


Εμ τον πιάσανε τόσες φόρες,  εμ συνέχιζε, εμ είχε κέρδος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αρχισαν τα όργανα....
> 
> https://www.ethnos.gr/ellada/73345_a...ia-stin-ellada


καταρχήν να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης ούτε καν διαχειριστής ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος

από όσα γνωρίζω ήταν συντονιστής στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα Greekstars που υποδέχτηκε το "κοινό" μετά το κλείσιμο του Gamato και του The Greekz 

έγινε καταγγελία στην ΕΠΟΕ μετά από τον διαμοιρασμό της ταινίας με την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου

και από τότε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος τρέχει και δεν φτάνει...

πραγματικός/οι ο/οι ιδιοκτήτες ο/οι διαχειριστές συνεχίζουν μια χαρά το επικερδές αλλά παράνομο επάγγελμα τους

Η παράνομη ιστοσελίδα συνεχίζει την λειτουργία της στην οποία για να είσαι μέλος πρέπει να πληρώσεις συνδρομή αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να είσαι....

αν το ψάξετε υπάρχει και το ανάλογο FB Group που την κράζει όπως και τα μέλη που εξακολουθούν να πληρώνουν συνδρομή

----------


## dimyok

Πηγε δηλαδη απο ΜΚΟ και τσοντα  :Razz:  Τοσο καλη ηταν που πληρωνουν και συνδρομη ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πηγε δηλαδη απο ΜΚΟ και τσοντα  Τοσο καλη ηταν που πληρωνουν και συνδρομη ;


το ΜΚΟ που κολλάει.?

ο ιδιοκτήτης της εταιρείας διανομής/παραγωγής/διάθεσης (SEIRINA) της συγκεκριμένης ταινίας (ΤΖΟΥΛΙΑΣ ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΑΤΟΥ) έκανε την αγωγή στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα Greekstars
αλλά ήταν υπεύθυνη για το κλείσιμο του Gamato και του The Greekz όπως και για την όλη ποινική διαδικασία των ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών

αν κάνεις το λάθος και τολμήσεις να ανεβάσεις ταινία της SEIRINA ή κάποιο επεισόδιο από τα διάφορα τούρκικα σήριαλ που προβάλλονται στην ελληνική τηλεόραση ή διοχετεύονται στην ελληνική αγορά έναντι κάποιου κόστους 4-10 ευρώ (τα οποία πνευματικά δικαιώματα - διάθεσης/διανομής/παραγωγής τα έχει συγκεκριμένο άτομο)

τότε έχεις εγγυημένα έχεις φάει την καταγγελία στην ΕΠΟΕ και αυτόματα έχει ενημερωθεί για την ύπαρξη σου ως "πειρατή" η ΔΗΕ και οι αρμόδιες δικαστικές/αστυνομικές αρχές για να σε κυνηγήσουν και να σε συλλάβουν ώστε να πληρώσεις σε χρόνο dt.

μέλη που πληρώνουν δωρεά/συνδρομή υπάρχουν σε όλες αυτού του τύπου τις ιστοσελίδες

υπάρχουν και δωρεάν φυσικά τέτοιες ιστοσελίδες

στην συγκεκριμένη πρέπει να πληρώσεις συνδρομή για να έχεις πρόσβαση στο περιεχόμενο τους.

το αν είναι τόσο καλή ή κακή δεν μπορώ να το γνωρίζω γιατί εγώ έχω επιλέξει να μην πληρώνω για παράνομο κατέβασμα.

----------


## dimyok

Αν googlαρεις ΕΠΟΕ λεει ΜΚΟ στο Χαλάνδρι . Τα θυμαμαι τα site ηταν γνωστα απλα τωρα βλεπω πληρωνουν αναγκαστικα και θες και συνδρομη σε διαφορα περιεργα filehost

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αν googlαρεις ΕΠΟΕ λεει ΜΚΟ στο Χαλάνδρι . Τα θυμαμαι τα site ηταν γνωστα απλα τωρα βλεπω πληρωνουν αναγκαστικα και θες και συνδρομη σε διαφορα περιεργα filehost


α εσύ λες για την ΕΠΟΕ

νομίζω ότι όλες αυτές ΜΚΟ είναι 

δηλαδή και η ΑΕΠΙ που έκλεισε και η ΟΠΙ που σε παραπέμπει στην περιβόητη επιτροπή προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων που μπλοκάρει όλες τις παράνομες ιστοσελίδες

ότι αφορά τις ιστοσελίδες δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πληρώνεις...
αρκεί να έχεις συνδρομή με τον File Hoster είτε είναι αυτό Easybytez είτε Worldbytez κτλ
αυτά είναι νόμιμα άλλωστε αν πέσει καταγγελία ότι το τάδε αρχείο είναι παράνομο το κατεβάζουν αμέσως.

----------


## Zus

Τόση φασαρία για μία τσ@ντα?  :Laughing:

----------


## stefanos1999

Τσιμπημενη η ποινή για β'θμιο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τσιμπημενη η ποινή για β'θμιο.


λες και δεν τα ξέρεις stefanos1999

διαφυγόντα κέρδη
φοροδιαφυγή
κτλ...
να πως μεγαλώνει

----------


## stefanos1999

> καταρχήν να διευκρινίσω ότι δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης ούτε καν διαχειριστής ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος  από όσα γνωρίζω ήταν συντονιστής στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα Greekstars που υποδέχτηκε το "κοινό" μετά το κλείσιμο του Gamato και του The Greekz   έγινε καταγγελία στην ΕΠΟΕ μετά από τον διαμοιρασμό της ταινίας με την Τζούλια Αλεξανδράτου  και από τότε ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος τρέχει και δεν φτάνει...  πραγματικός/οι ο/οι ιδιοκτήτες ο/οι διαχειριστές συνεχίζουν μια χαρά το επικερδές αλλά παράνομο επάγγελμα τους  Η παράνομη ιστοσελίδα συνεχίζει την λειτουργία της στην οποία για να είσαι μέλος πρέπει να πληρώσεις συνδρομή αλλιώς δεν μπορείς να είσαι....  αν το ψάξετε υπάρχει και το ανάλογο FB Group που την κράζει όπως και τα μέλη που εξακολουθούν να πληρώνουν συνδρομή


  δλδ τον συγκεκριμένο (που καταδικάσθηκε) τον είχαν για βιτρίνα/αυτοφωράκια;

----------


## sotos65

> Αν googlαρεις ΕΠΟΕ λεει ΜΚΟ στο Χαλάνδρι . Τα θυμαμαι τα site ηταν γνωστα απλα τωρα βλεπω πληρωνουν αναγκαστικα και θες και συνδρομη σε διαφορα περιεργα filehost


Δε νομίζω ότι λέει ΜΚΟ, λέει "Μη κερδοσκοπική αστική εταιρία με νομική προσωπικότητα", άλλη περίπτωση αυτή...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> δλδ τον συγκεκριμένο (που καταδικάσθηκε) τον είχαν για βιτρίνα/αυτοφωράκια;


όχι απλά ήταν συντονιστής (εγώ τον ξέρω ως συντονιστή μιας ομάδας που η ασχολία τους ήταν τότε οι HD Movies/Series με ελληνικούς υπότιτλους (δηλαδή upload και subtitles)

Oι πραγματικοί ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές δεν τον άφησαν έτσι βέβαια δικαστικά έξοδα/δικηγόροι/πρόστιμα κτλ τα πλήρωσαν και εξακολουθούν να τα πληρώνουν (όπως φαντάζεσαι ξεζουμίζοντας τα μέλη που πληρώνουν συνέχεια με διάφορες δικαιολογίες κάποια ευρώ

Η ζωή του προσωπική/οικογενειακή/επαγγελματική βέβαια έχει καταστραφεί αυτό δεν μπορεί να αναστραφεί ούτε για όλα τα χρήματα του κόσμου.

----------


## sotos65

> δλδ τον συγκεκριμένο (που καταδικάσθηκε) τον είχαν για βιτρίνα/αυτοφωράκια;


Αν κρίνουμε από την ποινή, και τη δίωξη που κρατά τόσα χρόνια, αν όντως δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης, μάλλον ως κορόιδο τον είχαν, διότι αυτοφωράκιας να φάει 5 χρόνια, είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο! Εκτός αν τον πλήρωναν πολλάαα λεφτά...

----------


## stefanos1999

> Αν κρίνουμε από την ποινή, και τη δίωξη που κρατά τόσα χρόνια, αν όντως δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης, μάλλον ως κορόιδο τον είχαν, διότι αυτοφωράκιας να φάει 5 χρόνια, είναι λίγο τραβηγμένο! Εκτός αν τον πλήρωναν πολλάαα λεφτά...


  Ίσως κάποια στιγμή και να "πωλήθηκε"  η επιχείρηση όπως ήταν επιπλωμένη (με το πελατολόγιο).

----------


## spiderman

> καταρχήν να διευκρινίσω ότι *δεν είναι ο ιδιοκτήτης ούτε καν διαχειριστής* ο συγκεκριμένος άνθρωπος
> 
> από όσα γνωρίζω ήταν συντονιστής στην συγκεκριμένη ιστοσελίδα Greekstars που υποδέχτηκε το "κοινό" μετά το κλείσιμο του Gamato και του The Greekz


Πως προκύπτει το παραπάνω;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πως προκύπτει το παραπάνω;


γνωρίζω ποιος είναι

όπως γνωρίζω την ομάδα που ήταν υπεύθυνος

καθώς προερχόταν από τα παλιά Gamato και The Greekz για όσους θυμούνται...

----------


## adiS

> γνωρίζω ποιος είναι
> 
> όπως γνωρίζω την ομάδα που ήταν υπεύθυνος
> 
> καθώς προερχόταν από τα παλιά Gamato και The Greekz για όσους θυμούνται...


η άποψη μου είναι ότι εφόσον, δεν δικάζονται και οι άλλοι μαζί του, ή δεν έδωσε ονόματα με κάποιο αντίτιμο ή ήταν διαχειριστής.

Δεν νομίζω ότι είπε στης αρχές ο τάδε ήταν ο επικεφαλής και να μην ασχολήθηκαν.

Οπότε θύμα δεν μπορώ να τον χαρακτηρίσω.

Το greekstars έβγαλε πολύ χρήμα, γιατί εκείνη την περίοδο όπως ανέφερες είχαν κλείσει αρκετά μεγάλα site.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> η άποψη μου είναι ότι εφόσον, δεν δικάζονται και οι άλλοι μαζί του, ή δεν έδωσε ονόματα με κάποιο αντίτιμο ή ήταν διαχειριστής.
> 
> Δεν νομίζω ότι είπε στης αρχές ο τάδε ήταν ο επικεφαλής και να μην ασχολήθηκαν.
> 
> Οπότε θύμα δεν μπορώ να τον χαρακτηρίσω.
> 
> Το greekstars έβγαλε πολύ χρήμα, γιατί εκείνη την περίοδο όπως ανέφερες είχαν κλείσει αρκετά μεγάλα site.


η λέξη "θύμα" έχει πολλές έννοιες

όλες οι ιστοσελίδες αυτού του περιεχομένου έχουν κέρδη οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές δεν το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους ή γιατί αγαπάνε τα μέλη

(είτε ελληνικές είτε ξένες)

οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές δεν τον έχουν αφήσει μόνο και έρημο

έχει νομική υποστήριξη

πληρώνουν τα πρόστιμα κτλ

απλά όπως και να το κάνεις η ζωή του έχει καταστραφεί μέχρι να έρθει στα ίσια του ξανά θα περάσει καιρός...

----------


## Symos

> η λέξη "θύμα" έχει πολλές έννοιες
> 
> όλες οι ιστοσελίδες αυτού του περιεχομένου έχουν κέρδη οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές δεν το κάνουν για την ψυχή της μάνας τους ή γιατί αγαπάνε τα μέλη
> 
> (είτε ελληνικές είτε ξένες)
> 
> οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές δεν τον έχουν αφήσει μόνο και έρημο
> 
> έχει νομική υποστήριξη
> ...


Συγγνώμη αλλά το παραμύθι δεν στέκει.

Αν ο ίδιος δεν είχε όφελος από αυτή την ιστορία (άσχετα αν ήταν ιδιοκτήτης ή όχι), δεν θα δεχόταν να "καλύπτει" τους ιδιοκτήτες, όση νομική υποστήριξη και να του παρείχαν.
Γιατί να το κάνει; Θα μπορούσε απλά να "δώσει" τους πραγματικούς υπευθύνους και να τη βγάλει καθαρή ο ίδιος με μια μίνιμουμ ποινή και αναστάτωση.

Το να έχει μπλέξει σε όλον αυτόν τον κυκεώνα που οδηγεί μάλιστα μετά από τόσα χρόνια σε φυλάκιση, και το μόνο όφελος/αντάλλαγμα που έχει από αυτό να είναι τα νομικά έξοδα, δεν στέκει με την καμία, όπως είπα και πριν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Συγγνώμη αλλά το παραμύθι δεν στέκει.
> 
> Αν ο ίδιος δεν είχε όφελος από αυτή την ιστορία (άσχετα αν ήταν ιδιοκτήτης ή όχι), δεν θα δεχόταν να "καλύπτει" τους ιδιοκτήτες, όση νομική υποστήριξη και να του παρείχαν.
> Γιατί να το κάνει; Θα μπορούσε απλά να "δώσει" τους πραγματικούς υπευθύνους και να τη βγάλει καθαρή ο ίδιος με μια μίνιμουμ ποινή και αναστάτωση.
> 
> Το να έχει μπλέξει σε όλον αυτόν τον κυκεώνα που οδηγεί μάλιστα μετά από τόσα χρόνια σε φυλάκιση, και το μόνο όφελος/αντάλλαγμα που έχει από αυτό να είναι τα νομικά έξοδα, δεν στέκει με την καμία, όπως είπα και πριν.


Θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω διαφορετική άποψη.

καθώς γνωρίζω προσωπικά το άτομο αυτό και τι ρόλο είχε σε όλες τις ιστοσελίδες που είχε συμμετοχή.

ήταν συντονιστής και αρχηγός ομάδας η ομάδα αυτή εκανε μετάφραση και έβαζε ελληνικους υπότιτλους το λάθος που έκαναν ήταν ότι τις ανέβαζαν και γινόταν διαμοιρασμός μέσω γνωστών file hosted.

Κέρδη έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες και διαχειριστές αυτής της ιστοσελίδας αλλά και όλων των παρόμοιων.

Η βοήθεια που του προσφέρουν είναι καλή γιατί δεν έδωσε κανέναν ούτε από τους ιδιοκτήτες ούτε από την ομάδα του ανέλαβε την ευθύνη των πράξεών του.

ξέρω και ξέρεις και ξέρουμε όλοι ότι αν τους "έδινε" αφού έχει τα στοιχεία τώρα θα ήταν ελεύθερος δεν θα πλήρωνε τίποτα ούτε φυλακή θα πήγαινε ούτε θα είχε καταστραφεί η ζωή του 

Απλά κάποιοι άνθρωποι δεν τους αρέσει να δίνουν τους άλλους.

----------


## adiS

> Θα μου επιτρέψεις να έχω διαφορετική άποψη.
> 
> καθώς γνωρίζω προσωπικά το άτομο αυτό και τι ρόλο είχε σε όλες τις ιστοσελίδες που είχε συμμετοχή.
> 
> ήταν συντονιστής και αρχηγός ομάδας η ομάδα αυτή εκανε μετάφραση και έβαζε ελληνικους υπότιτλους το λάθος που έκαναν ήταν ότι τις ανέβαζαν και γινόταν διαμοιρασμός μέσω γνωστών file hosted.
> 
> Κέρδη έχουν οι ιδιοκτήτες και διαχειριστές αυτής της ιστοσελίδας αλλά και όλων των παρόμοιων.
> 
> Η βοήθεια που του προσφέρουν είναι καλή γιατί δεν έδωσε κανέναν ούτε από τους ιδιοκτήτες ούτε από την ομάδα του ανέλαβε την ευθύνη των πράξεών του.
> ...


εξαρχής το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος, αν πιστεύεις ότι δίνεις κάποιον με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν, αν δεν θέλει να πει ποιος είναι ο διαχειριστής, αφού δεν ήταν αυτός, τότε μόνος του καταστρέφει την ίδια του την ζωή.

Δεν υπάρχει σε δίνω σε τέτοια πράγματα, έχουν ευθύνη και οι άλλοι δεν είναι μόνος του.



Off Topic


		Εκτός και αν είναι μαφία και θα σκοτώσουν την οικογένεια σου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> εξαρχής το σκεπτικό είναι λάθος, αν πιστεύεις ότι δίνεις κάποιον με αυτό τον τρόπο. Ο καθένας αναλαμβάνει τις ευθύνες που του αναλογούν, αν δεν θέλει να πει ποιος είναι ο διαχειριστής, αφού δεν ήταν αυτός, τότε μόνος του καταστρέφει την ίδια του την ζωή.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει σε δίνω σε τέτοια πράγματα, έχουν ευθύνη και οι άλλοι δεν είναι μόνος του.
> 
> 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Εκτός και αν είναι μαφία και θα σκοτώσουν την οικογένεια σου.


Επειδή ξέρω κάποια πράγματα για αυτόν τον χώρο μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι τόσο αθώος όσο δείχνει υπάρχουν πολλά από πίσω... περισσότερα αν θες μέσω π.μ.

----------


## adiS

> Επειδή ξέρω κάποια πράγματα για αυτόν τον χώρο μπορώ να σου πω ότι δεν είναι τόσο αθώος όσο δείχνει υπάρχουν πολλά από πίσω... περισσότερα αν θες μέσω π.μ.


σίγουρα υπάρχουν περισσότερα από αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μάθω περισσότερα ευχαριστώ. Αλλά αν πάμε σε τέτοιο σκεπτικό η λέξη "αυτοφοράκιας" όπως αναφέρθηκε, ίσως ταιριάζει στην  συζήτηση μας τελικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> σίγουρα υπάρχουν περισσότερα από αυτά που σκεφτόμαστε, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να μάθω περισσότερα ευχαριστώ. Αλλά αν πάμε σε τέτοιο σκεπτικό η λέξη "αυτοφοράκιας" όπως αναφέρθηκε, ίσως ταιριάζει στην  συζήτηση μας τελικά/


Ας πούμε κάτι τέτοιο ότι συμβαίνει για να λήξει το θέμα.

----------


## slow

Κάποιοι "ξέχασαν" ποια είναι η έννοια του share στο internet, και γιατί δημιουργήθηκαν τα torrent -emule και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες διαμοιρασμού αρχείων.
Το κάνανε μπίζνα για να βγάζουν χρήμα με συνδρομές, με pay to leech, και άλλους τρόπους και καλά να πάθουν, δεν θα λυπηθώ κανένα site και κανέναν που τα "κονομούσε" ή τα "κονομάει" ακόμη
Το κακό είναι θα πάρει η μπάλα και αυτούς που δεν έχουν κάποιο κέρδος και το κάνουν γιατι το γουστάρουν (όπως είχε γίνει για site και ανθρώπους που ασχολούνταν με υπότιτλους) και ίσως κάποια στιγμή και τους απλούς χρήστες που κατεβάζουν.
Αυτά το πράγμα είναι μια πολύ ωραία δικαιολογία για "κυνήγι" κατά παντός υπευθύνου, για traffic shaping και άλλες ωραίες πρωτοβουλίες που παίρνουν κάποιοι "υπεύθυνοι" σε διάφορες θέσεις οι οποίοι και μπορούν να δημιουργούν όργανα καταστολής με απεριόριστες αρμοδιότητες και δύναμη ώστε να μπορούν να κλείνουν και να καταδικάζουν ότι γουστάρουν με αποφάσεις της μιας βραδιάς χωρίς δικαστικές αποφάσεις...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάποιοι "ξέχασαν" ποια είναι η έννοια του share στο internet, και γιατί δημιουργήθηκαν τα torrent -emule και οι άλλες πλατφόρμες διαμοιρασμού αρχείων.
> Το κάνανε μπίζνα για να βγάζουν χρήμα με συνδρομές, με pay to leech, και άλλους τρόπους και καλά να πάθουν, δεν θα λυπηθώ κανένα site και κανέναν που τα "κονομούσε" ή τα "κονομάει" ακόμη
> Το κακό είναι θα πάρει η μπάλα και αυτούς που δεν έχουν κάποιο κέρδος και το κάνουν γιατι το γουστάρουν (όπως είχε γίνει για site και ανθρώπους που ασχολούνταν με υπότιτλους) και ίσως κάποια στιγμή και τους απλούς χρήστες που κατεβάζουν.
> Αυτά το πράγμα είναι μια πολύ ωραία δικαιολογία για "κυνήγι" κατά παντός υπευθύνου, για traffic shaping και άλλες ωραίες πρωτοβουλίες που παίρνουν κάποιοι "υπεύθυνοι" σε διάφορες θέσεις οι οποίοι και μπορούν να δημιουργούν όργανα καταστολής με απεριόριστες αρμοδιότητες και δύναμη ώστε να μπορούν να κλείνουν και να καταδικάζουν ότι γουστάρουν με αποφάσεις της μιας βραδιάς χωρίς δικαστικές αποφάσεις...


πολύ σωστό αυτό που λες και συμφωνώ μαζί σου...

το κακό είναι ότι το "δωρεάν" παύει να υπάρχει και γίνεται "επί πληρωμή"

όπως έχω πει η "πίτα" είναι μικρή αλλά έχει μεγάλα κέρδη τα οποία μοιράζονται και νόμιμα και παράνομα (έτσι εξυπηρετεί όλα τα συμφέροντα)
απλά όταν κάποιος γίνει "άπληστος" και θέλει περισσότερα τότε βλέπουμε "καταγγελίες/συλλήψεις"
γιατί όπως έχω πει οι "αποθήκες" , τα "εργοστάσια παραγωγής/διάθεσης/διανομής" , τα "καταστήματα" είναι γνωστές οι διευθύνσεις τους όπως και οι ιδιοκτήτες τους

----------


## xaris2335

Καλά στο κλείσιμο του γαμάτο δεν δυσκολεύτηκαν και πολύ αφού ανεβάζαν φωτό με ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες και τις φάτσες τους. :ROFL: 

- - - Updated - - -

Τους είχα πει να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί και να μην ανεβάζουν φωτό, αλλά δεν με άκουσαν  :Wink: 

- - - Updated - - -

Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα την κυβερνάνε έμποροι ναρκωτικών και τσοντόβιοι και σιγά τις τσόντες δηλαδή.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλά στο κλείσιμο του γαμάτο δεν δυσκολεύτηκαν και πολύ αφού ανεβάζαν φωτό με ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες και τις φάτσες τους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τους είχα πει να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί και να μην ανεβάζουν φωτό, αλλά δεν με άκουσαν 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα την κυβερνάνε έμποροι ναρκωτικών και τσοντόβιοι και σιγά τις τσόντες δηλαδή.


στο "Gamato" και στο "The Greekz" επικρατούσε η φιλοσοφία που λέει ο φίλος πιο πάνω 

αθώα πράγματα

δεν ήταν "Business"

----------


## psolord

> Καλά στο κλείσιμο του γαμάτο δεν δυσκολεύτηκαν και πολύ αφού ανεβάζαν φωτό με ποδοσφαιρικούς αγώνες και τις φάτσες τους.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Τους είχα πει να είναι πιο προσεκτικοί και να μην ανεβάζουν φωτό, αλλά δεν με άκουσαν 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Δυστυχώς αυτή είναι η Ελλάδα την κυβερνάνε έμποροι ναρκωτικών και τσοντόβιοι και *σιγά τις τσόντες δηλαδή*.


 :ROFL:

----------


## Zus

> 


Είναι κρίμα κι άδικο να πας από αυτή τη συγκεκριμένη τσ@ντα  :Razz:

----------


## Avvocato

Φιλε Zerocoοl μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση η συγκεκριμενη δικαστικη αποφαση, χωρις να γνωριζω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες, ειδικα για καθαρα νομικους λογους. Επειδη ομως γνωριζω λεπτομερειες απο αλλες υποθεσεις, επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι ο ιδιοκτητης μεγαλης ιστοσελιδας ουτε συνεδραμε οικονομικα σε κανεναν απο τους αδικα κατηγορηθεντες "moderators" ή "administrators" του. Μαλιστα σε καποιους κοστισε αρκετες χιλιαδες ευρω και πολλα χρονια αγωνιας μεχρι τελικως να απαλλαγουν απο τις κατηγοριες. Φυσικα σε κανενα σημειο δεν ειδα το ονομα του MR Σιρινα να κανει καταγγελειες, αλλα αντιθετως ειδα ολους τους οργανισμους πνευματικης προστασιας που υπαρχουν στην χωρα μας. Αναφορικα με την εκκινηση της ποινικης διαδικασιας, επηλθε κατοπιν σχετικης αναφορας - μηνυσης της ΕΠΟΕ και της ΕΕΠΗ. 
Οσον αφορα τους mods και τους admins, ολοι απαλλαχτηκαν ( με λιγα λογια - χωρις ιδιαιτερη νομικη αναλυση της λεξης απαλλαχτηκαν) διοτι  αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν ειχαν καμια οικονομικη απολαβη απο αυτη τη δραστηριοτητα και κατα συνεπεια δεν παραβιαζαν με κακουργηματικο τροπο τον νομο περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας.

----------


## sdikr

> Φιλε Zerocoοl μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση η συγκεκριμενη δικαστικη αποφαση, χωρις να γνωριζω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες, ειδικα για καθαρα νομικους λογους. Επειδη ομως γνωριζω λεπτομερειες απο αλλες υποθεσεις, επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι ο ιδιοκτητης μεγαλης ιστοσελιδας ουτε συνεδραμε οικονομικα σε κανεναν απο τους αδικα κατηγορηθεντες "moderators" ή "administrators" του. Μαλιστα σε καποιους κοστισε αρκετες χιλιαδες ευρω και πολλα χρονια αγωνιας μεχρι τελικως να απαλλαγουν απο τις κατηγοριες. Φυσικα σε κανενα σημειο δεν ειδα το ονομα του MR Σιρινα να κανει καταγγελειες, αλλα αντιθετως ειδα ολους τους οργανισμους πνευματικης προστασιας που υπαρχουν στην χωρα μας. Αναφορικα με την εκκινηση της ποινικης διαδικασιας, επηλθε κατοπιν σχετικης αναφορας - μηνυσης της ΕΠΟΕ και της ΕΕΠΗ. 
> Οσον αφορα τους mods και τους admins, ολοι απαλλαχτηκαν ( με λιγα λογια - χωρις ιδιαιτερη νομικη αναλυση της λεξης απαλλαχτηκαν) διοτι  αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν ειχαν καμια οικονομικη απολαβη απο αυτη τη δραστηριοτητα και κατα συνεπεια δεν παραβιαζαν με κακουργηματικο τροπο τον νομο περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας.


Είμαι σίγουρος πως θα απαντήσει πως δεν μπορεί να σου απαντήσει δημόσια,  ξέρει αλλά δεν μπορεί,  δεν θα είναι η πρώτη του φορά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φιλε Zerocoοl μου εχει κανει μεγαλη εντυπωση η συγκεκριμενη δικαστικη αποφαση, χωρις να γνωριζω περισσοτερες λεπτομερειες, ειδικα για καθαρα νομικους λογους. Επειδη ομως γνωριζω λεπτομερειες απο αλλες υποθεσεις, επετρεψε μου να σου πω οτι ο ιδιοκτητης μεγαλης ιστοσελιδας ουτε συνεδραμε οικονομικα σε κανεναν απο τους αδικα κατηγορηθεντες "moderators" ή "administrators" του. Μαλιστα σε καποιους κοστισε αρκετες χιλιαδες ευρω και πολλα χρονια αγωνιας μεχρι τελικως να απαλλαγουν απο τις κατηγοριες. Φυσικα σε κανενα σημειο δεν ειδα το ονομα του MR Σιρινα να κανει καταγγελειες, αλλα αντιθετως ειδα ολους τους οργανισμους πνευματικης προστασιας που υπαρχουν στην χωρα μας. Αναφορικα με την εκκινηση της ποινικης διαδικασιας, επηλθε κατοπιν σχετικης αναφορας - μηνυσης της ΕΠΟΕ και της ΕΕΠΗ. 
> Οσον αφορα τους mods και τους admins, ολοι απαλλαχτηκαν ( με λιγα λογια - χωρις ιδιαιτερη νομικη αναλυση της λεξης απαλλαχτηκαν) διοτι  αποδειχτηκε οτι δεν ειχαν καμια οικονομικη απολαβη απο αυτη τη δραστηριοτητα και κατα συνεπεια δεν παραβιαζαν με κακουργηματικο τροπο τον νομο περι πνευματικης ιδιοκτησιας.


επειδή το θέμα σηκώνει μεγάλη συζήτηση

και επειδή όπως είπε ο φίλος sdikr (αν και με ειρωνεύεται δεν τον παρεξηγώ καθώς τον σέβομαι/εκτιμώ)

μερικά πράγματα δεν λέγονται σε δημόσιο φόρουμ (όσο και να φαίνεται περίεργο στον φίλο μου sdikr)

επίσης θα πρέπει να γνωρίζεις μερικά πράγματα από τον συγκεκριμένο χώρο

εγώ (τουλάχιστον παλιότερα γιατί τώρα δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να το κάνω ότι θέλω το έχω νόμιμα) υποστηρίζα προσπάθειες του συγκεκριμένου χώρου αρκεί να μην υπάρχει το "κέρδος" υπό οποιαδήποτε μορφή (για αυτό αρκετά άτομα που με ξέρουν από αυτόν το χώρο με λένε "γραφικό" και ότι ανήκω στην "παλιά σχολή") 
τώρα όλα γίνονται για το "κέρδος" και δεν έχουν άδικο σε αυτό που λένε (να έχεις στο μυαλό σου ότι η "πίτα" είναι μικρή αλλά τα χρήματα (κέρδος) πολλά 
αν ασχοληθείς λίγο θα βρεις/δεις ποιοι κρύβονται από πίσω , ποιοι τα μοιράζονται , σε ποια σημεία του λεκανοπεδίου της αττικής είναι οι αποθήκες , μονάδες παραγωγής/διανομής/διάθεσης , ποιοι δίνουν το πρωτότυπο υλικό κτλ...

όπως επίσης οφείλεις να γνωρίζεις ότι είμαι ενάντια σε αυτές τις "επιτροπές" ή "οργανισμούς" για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων (αν δεις ποιοι είναι) θα καταλάβεις ότι είναι χειρότεροι από τους "παράνομους" που κυνηγούν

δυστυχώς κάποιοι έκαναν ένα ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ/ΜΕΓΑΛΟ λάθος που έδωσαν εξουσία σε τέτοια "επιτροπή" να βγάζει αποφάσεις το τι είναι παράνομο κατά την γνώμη της (των αφεντικών της) και να διατάζει με απόφαση (ούτε καν δικαστήριο) τους παρόχους να μπλοκάρουν την πρόσβαση αντί π.χ να κυνηγήσει τον ιδιοκτήτη ή να απαιτήσει το οριστικό κλείσιμο εφόσον παραβιάζει την νομοθεσία όπως ισχυρίζεται...

επίσης δεν είμαι νομικός/δικηγόρος/δικαστής

αρκετά παιδιά από το (Gamato) αλλά και από το (The Greekz) τα γνώριζα προσωπικά

και η υπόθεση με το Gamato και η υπόθεση με το The Greekz ξεκίνησαν από καταγγελία η οποία έγινε στην ΕΠΟΕ 

η καταγγελία έγινε από την συγκεκριμένη "εταιρεία" και αφορούσε συγκεκριμένη "ταινία".

δεν γνωρίζω το τι έγινε στα δικαστήρια αν κρίθηκαν ένοχοι ή αθώοι οι κατηγορούμενοι διαχειριστές/συντονιστές (οι οποίοι για μένα δεν είχαν καμία συμμετοχή στο "κέρδος" παρά μόνο ο πραγματικός ιδιοκτήτης (The Greekz)

οποίος ιδιοκτήτης (The Greekz) ακόμα "αναζητείτε" από τις αρχές καθώς είναι στην Γερμανία (αρκετοί παλιοί θα ξέρουν τα πλήρη στοιχεία του) αλλά κανείς δεν τον έχει συλλάβει για να οδηγηθεί στην δικαιοσύνη ή στην έκδοση του στην Ελλάδα προκειμένου να δικαστεί ή να αθωωθεί.

ότι αφορά το (Gamato) δεν υπήρχε κανένα κέρδος τα παιδιά εκεί ήταν του "δωρεάν διαμοιρασμού" που υπήρχε παλιά στις σκέψεις αρκετών...

ότι αφορά το (Greekstars) είναι πολύ μπερδεμένη ιστορία και δυστυχώς υπάρχει στην μέση το "κέρδος" από τις διαφημίσεις/δωρεές/συνδρομές κτλ...

ότι αφορά το σήμερα όπως είπα αν θέλει κάποιος να αποκτήσει "μπλεξίματα" αρκεί να κάνει κάτι που να θίγει τα συμφέροντα της "εταιρείας" με τις ερωτικές ταινίες ή της "εταιρείας" με τα τούρκικα σήριαλ

θα δει σε πόσο χρόνο θα γίνει η καταγγελία στην ΕΠΟΕ

θα δει σε πόσο χρόνο θα έχει κινηθεί η ΔΗΕ και θα του χτυπήσουν την πόρτα.

----------


## Avvocato

Κανενας ιδιοκτητης δεν αναζητειται, αντιθετως ολοι βρεθηκαν, συννεληφθησαν και αφου απολογηθηκαν σε ανακριτη, αφεθηκαν ελευθεροι με περιοριστικους ορους και παρασταθηκαν σε ολες τις δικες. Καποιοι καταδικαστηκαν. Κανενας δεν εφυγε στην Γερμανια, ουτε εκρεμει κανενα ενταλμα. Και σου ξαναλεω, καμια σχεση με τις τσοντες....... και την Τζουλια, ολα ειναι αποτελεσμα χρονιας παρακολουθησης των και εχει να κανει με οπτικοακουστικο υλικο γενικοτερα. Μονο η Mιcrosoft δεν ειχε παρασταθει ως πολιτικη αγωγη σε αυτες τις δικες (τωρα αυτο πως τους ξεφυγε δεν ξερω......).

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κανενας ιδιοκτητης δεν αναζητειται, αντιθετως ολοι βρεθηκαν, συννεληφθησαν και αφου απολογηθηκαν σε ανακριτη, αφεθηκαν ελευθεροι με περιοριστικους ορους και παρασταθηκαν σε ολες τις δικες. Καποιοι καταδικαστηκαν. Κανενας δεν εφυγε στην Γερμανια, ουτε εκρεμει κανενα ενταλμα. Και σου ξαναλεω, καμια σχεση με τις τσοντες....... και την Τζουλια, ολα ειναι αποτελεσμα χρονιας παρακολουθησης των και εχει να κανει με οπτικοακουστικο υλικο γενικοτερα. Μονο η Mιcrosoft δεν ειχε παρασταθει ως πολιτικη αγωγη σε αυτες τις δικες (τωρα αυτο πως τους ξεφυγε δεν ξερω......).


μπορεί να παρακολούθησες την δίκη

δεν τα ξέρεις καλά φίλε μου (σε δικαιολογώ γιατί δεν γνωρίζεις του χώρου)

ο ιδιοκτήτης (thegreekz) ήταν και είναι στην Γερμανία ουδέποτε ήταν Ελλάδα (δεν ξέρω αν εκκρεμεί ένταλμα σύλληψης/έκδοσης του από τις ελληνικές αρχές)
πάντως σε αυτού τις τσέπες κατέληγε το "κέρδος"

η καταγγελία στην ΕΠΟΕ έγινε από την γνωστή "εταιρεία" (μπορεί να ήταν το κερασάκι στην τούρτα)

ναι θα συμφωνήσω ότι τους παρακολουθούσαν πολύ καιρό (γιατί είχαν αποκτήσει φήμη και ήταν από τις μεγαλύτερες ιστοσελίδες (thegreekz/gamato) για διαμοιρασμό "παράνομου" υλικού) βλέπεις τότε ήταν άλλες εποχές υπήρχε το Rapidshare κτλ...

πάντως όπως είπα αν θέλει κανείς μπορεί να δοκιμάσει να κάνει "παράνομη" διακίνηση υλικού από την συγκεκριμένη "εταιρεία" με τις ερωτικές ταινίες ή από την άλλη "εταιρεία" με τα τούρκικα σήριαλ ώστε να διαπιστώσει και ο ίδιος πόσο γρήγορα θα γίνει η καταγγελία στην "ΕΠΙΤΡΟΠΗ" και στην ΕΠΟΕ , πόσο γρήγορα θα κινητοποιηθεί η ΔΗΕ και σε πόσο χρόνο θα τον έχουν συλλάβει.

την Microsoft φίλε μου δεν την ενδιαφέρει άλλωστε είναι από τους κερδισμένους και έχει το μονοπώλιο

βλέπεις φαντάζομαι τι συμβαίνει στο Streaming και στο Gaming.

άρα καταλαβαίνεις φαντάζομαι τι έρχεται ...

καθώς όπως είπα η "πίτα" είναι μικρή και το κέρδος μεγάλο έτσι έρχονται οι μεγάλοι παίκτες να το πάρουν όλο και να διώξουν (κλείσουν) τους μικρούς παίκτες.

----------


## spiderman

Zer0c00L, αφού γνωρίζεις τόσα πολλά όσα λες, θα ενδιαφερόσουν να καταθέσεις σε μελλοντικό δικαστήριο; Έχεις απτές αποδείξεις;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Zer0c00L, αφού γνωρίζεις τόσα πολλά όσα λες, θα ενδιαφερόσουν να καταθέσεις σε μελλοντικό δικαστήριο; Έχεις απτές αποδείξεις;


Αν είχαμε πρόγραμμα προστασίας μαρτύρων σαν του FBI ίσως...

Αλλά με το πρόγραμμα προστασίας μαρτύρων που έχουμε εδώ στην Ελλάδα...

Δεν τρελάθηκα και την ζωή μου θέλω και την οικογένεια μου και το σπίτι μου.

Από την στιγμή που δεν τους "δίνει" αυτός που έχει τιμωρηθεί και έχει τρεξίματα

Θα τους "δώσω" εγώ που δεν έχω κανένα συμφέρον ή κέρδος από αυτήν την ιστορία

Αυτή την στιγμή το κέρδος που έχω ως απλός χρήστης είναι ότι "δεν πληρώνω" κανενός είδους δωρεά/συνδρομή

γιατί πίστεψε με πλέον είναι ελάχιστο το ποσοστό "πειρατείας" τουλάχιστον σε ότι αφορά εμένα

λογισμικό για υπολογιστή/κινητά αγοράζω
παιχνίδια για υπολογιστή/κονσόλα αγοράζω

εκεί που λίγο είμαι "πειρατής" είναι στις ταινίες/σειρές καθώς το NETFLIX και άλλες υπηρεσίες δεν με καλύπτουν αν βγει κάτι να με καλύπτει θα το προτιμήσω

----------


## stefanos1999

Τους γνωρίζεις όμως με ονοματεπώνυμο ή απλά έτσι γενικά και αόριστα  ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τους γνωρίζεις όμως με ονοματεπώνυμο ή απλά έτσι γενικά και αόριστα  ότι υπάρχουν και κάποιοι άλλοι;


για να λέω "μάλλον" ...

----------


## sdikr

> για να λέω "μάλλον" "


Κανόνισε τώρα να μας έρθει καμία αίτηση άρσης απορρήτου για να σε πάρουν για μάρτυρα

----------


## cbarbas

Πιο

καλα να μασας, ελεος δηλαδη! Γραψτα κι ολας δηλαδη!

----------


## sotos65

> Κάνονισε τώρα να μας έρθει καμία αίτηση άρσης απορρήτου για να σε πάρουν για μάρτυρα


Δεν το κάνεις κανένα edit το μήνυμα καλύτερα... ας προστατευθεί, κι ας μην προσέχει ο ίδιος...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάνονισε τώρα να μας έρθει καμία αίτηση άρσης απορρήτου για να σε πάρουν για μάρτυρα


δεν παίζει κάτι τέτοιο μην ανησυχείς ... και να έρθει τέτοιο αίτημα σε εσάς ... εσείς θα κάνετε τα αυτονόητα ... και εγώ θα κάνω επίσης τα αυτονόητα για να μην πάω για μάρτυρας.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν το κάνεις κανένα edit το μήνυμα καλύτερα... ας προστατευθεί, κι ας μην προσέχει ο ίδιος...


το έκανα "edit" το μήνυμα μου

----------


## sotos65

Πρέπει να το κάνει κι ο Σπύρος το δικό του, γιατί έκανε quote αυτούσιο το δικό σου...

----------


## sdikr

> Πρέπει να το κάνει κι ο Σπύρος το δικό του, γιατί έκανε quote αυτούσιο το δικό σου...


Να ήταν μόνο ενα μήνυμα του που αναφέρεται σε οτι γνωρίζει θα ήταν καλά!

----------


## sotos65

Ε, το συγκεκριμένο παραήταν εδώ που τα λέμε...  :Laughing:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Να ήταν μόνο ενα μήνυμα του που αναφέρεται σε οτι γνωρίζει θα ήταν καλά!


δεν υπάρχει κανένα θέμα μην αγχώνεσαι

αν θες μπορώ να κανονίσω να μπαίνω πάντα με VPN (ένα κουμπί είναι) έτσι ώστε να σε απαλλάξω από κάθε ευθύνη.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ε, το συγκεκριμένο παραήταν εδώ που τα λέμε...


έχεις την εντύπωση sotos65 ότι από μένα περιμένουν να τα μάθουν ... τα γνωρίζουν/ξέρουν εδώ και πάρα πολλά χρόνια τώρα ... ήμουν νέος και γέρασα ...

εδώ και οι ίδιοι ψωνίζουν από τα γνωστά καταστήματα στο κέντρο της Αθήνας

----------


## sotos65

Μα αυτό είναι το θέμα, ή να προσέχουμε τι γράφουμε; Δεν είναι όλα ανακοινώσιμα, τι γνωρίζει καθένας, για να φαίνεται ότι ξέρει. Τα εν οίκω, μη εν δήμω, λέει ένα σοφό ρητό. Κι ας αφορούν άλλον οίκο, μην είμαστε κι κουτσομπόληδες...

Τέλος πάντων, ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα το θέμα αυτό, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να προσθέσουμε περισσότερα.

----------


## partblah1990

υπάρχει κάποια άλλη κατάληξη για το warezbb  ?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> υπάρχει κάποια άλλη κατάληξη για το warezbb  ?


αν ψάξεις στον φίλο μας google κάτι θα βρεις...

----------


## xaris2335

> υπάρχει κάποια άλλη κατάληξη για το warezbb  ?




```
warezbb site:*
```

  :Wink:

----------


## Iris07

*Τέλος στο “κατέβασμα” ταινιών από το ίντερνετ!*

_Υπουργική απόφαση περιλαμβάνει σκληρά μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας και τη διαφύλαξη των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 
Σκοπός να τεθούν εκτός λειτουργίας οι ιστοσελίδες που επιτρέπουν στους χρήστες να "κατεβάζουν" ταινίες. 
Ποια sites έχουν ήδη "πέσει", με τους διαχειριστές τους να έχουν παραπεμφθεί στη Δικαιοσύνη._

https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/telos-s...ernet/2962340/

----------


## ThReSh

Ναι τέλος, λες και κατεβάζει ο κόσμος μόνο από ελληνικά sites.  :Razz:

----------


## Manvol

> *Τέλος στο “κατέβασμα” ταινιών από το ίντερνετ!*
> 
> _Υπουργική απόφαση περιλαμβάνει σκληρά μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας και τη διαφύλαξη των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 
> Σκοπός να τεθούν εκτός λειτουργίας οι ιστοσελίδες που επιτρέπουν στους χρήστες να "κατεβάζουν" ταινίες. 
> Ποια sites έχουν ήδη "πέσει", με τους διαχειριστές τους να έχουν παραπεμφθεί στη Δικαιοσύνη._
> 
> https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/telos-s...ernet/2962340/


Το διάβασα το πρωί, πολύ γενικόλογο άρθρο. Ισως τους ήρθε καμία ντιρεκτίβα από το υπουργείο. Κάτι θα ετοιμάζουν σίγουρα.

----------


## sotos65

Η Μενδώνη (ξεκινώντας μάλλον από τον ίδιο τον πρωθυπουργό που πριν τις εκλογές τους μάζευε για να μαζέψει υποστήριξη), που κοροϊδεύει την ίδια στιγμή τους έλληνες δημιουργούς, κόπτεται για τα πνευματικά δικαίωματα! (βέβαια, τα δίνει σε τρίτους, δεν έμαθαν το μάθημα από την ΑΕΠΙ φαίνεται...)

----------


## dimyok

Ελπιζω ολα αυτα τα λομπι που επιβουλεύονται κομματι απο τη φανταστικη πιτα της ελλ δισκογραφιας που δεν αγοραζουμε ετσι και αλλιως να φαγωθουν μεταξυ τους  :Razz:  Θελουν νεα δικη τους "συλλογικη" ΑΕΠΙ που θα σου κοβει ταριφα και στο ραδιοφωνακι που ακους https://www.ieidiseis.gr/ellada/item...us-dimiourgoys

----------


## Zer0c00L

> *Τέλος στο “κατέβασμα” ταινιών από το ίντερνετ!*
> 
> _Υπουργική απόφαση περιλαμβάνει σκληρά μέτρα για την καταπολέμηση της πειρατείας και τη διαφύλαξη των πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων. 
> Σκοπός να τεθούν εκτός λειτουργίας οι ιστοσελίδες που επιτρέπουν στους χρήστες να "κατεβάζουν" ταινίες. 
> Ποια sites έχουν ήδη "πέσει", με τους διαχειριστές τους να έχουν παραπεμφθεί στη Δικαιοσύνη._
> 
> https://www.newsit.gr/ellada/telos-s...ernet/2962340/


η καλύτερη ιστοσελίδα ενημέρωσης για τις ιστοσελίδες είναι η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών τους βέβαια (μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων - σύλληψη ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών) είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό απλά...γιατί οι σοβαρές (λίγες) ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες έχουν γίνει συνδρομητικές οι περισσότερες με κλειστή πρόσβαση και κλειστές τις εγγραφές

όσο για τις ξένες απλά είναι σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα

όπως έχω πει παλιότερα η "πίτα" είναι μικρή και τα "κέρδη" πολλά...

αυτό θα σταματήσει μόνο αν σταματήσει το "παράνομο" κατέβασμα πράγμα δύσκολο γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία στην χώρα μας

αλλά θα έχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα (τα οποία γνωρίζουν έτσι...)

----------


## Manvol

> η καλύτερη ιστοσελίδα ενημέρωσης για τις ιστοσελίδες είναι η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων
> 
> το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών τους βέβαια (μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων - σύλληψη ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών) είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό απλά...*γιατί οι σοβαρές (λίγες) ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες έχουν γίνει συνδρομητικές οι περισσότερες* με κλειστή πρόσβαση και κλειστές τις εγγραφές
> 
> όσο για τις ξένες απλά είναι σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα
> 
> όπως έχω πει παλιότερα η "πίτα" είναι μικρή και τα "κέρδη" πολλά...
> 
> αυτό θα σταματήσει μόνο αν σταματήσει το "παράνομο" κατέβασμα πράγμα δύσκολο γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία στην χώρα μας
> ...


Σε ποιες αναφέρεσαι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σε ποιες αναφέρεσαι;


Καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορώ να πω ονόματα για ευνόητους λόγους.

Αρκετές από αυτές που έχουν αναφερθεί ότι έχουν μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση ή ότι έχουν κλείσει απλά άλλαξαν όνομα και έχουν γίνει με δωρεές και συνδρομές και κλειστές τις εγγραφές.

Άλλες ούτε που τις έχουν αγγίξει

Άλλες συνεχίζουν δωρεάν την πρόσβαση

Αν ψάξεις περισσότερο θα βρεις τα πάντα

Το διαδίκτυο είναι φίλος μας.

----------


## stefanos1999

> η καλύτερη ιστοσελίδα ενημέρωσης για τις ιστοσελίδες είναι η επίσημη ιστοσελίδα της επιτροπής για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων  το αποτέλεσμα των ενεργειών τους βέβαια (μπλοκάρισμα ιστοσελίδων - σύλληψη ιδιοκτητών/διαχειριστών) είναι μια τρύπα στο νερό απλά...γιατί οι σοβαρές (λίγες) ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες έχουν γίνει συνδρομητικές οι περισσότερες με κλειστή πρόσβαση και κλειστές τις εγγραφές  όσο για τις ξένες απλά είναι σε χώρες που δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα  όπως έχω πει παλιότερα η "πίτα" είναι μικρή και τα "κέρδη" πολλά...  αυτό θα σταματήσει μόνο αν σταματήσει το "παράνομο" κατέβασμα πράγμα δύσκολο γιατί πρέπει να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία στην χώρα μας  αλλά θα έχει αρνητικά αποτελέσματα (τα οποία γνωρίζουν έτσι...)


  κάνεις λόγο για πολλά κέρδη. Για τι τάξη μεγέθους στο περίπου μιλάμε;

----------


## RASTAVIPER

> Καταλαβαίνεις ότι δεν μπορώ να πω ονόματα για ευνόητους λόγους.
> 
> Αρκετές από αυτές που έχουν αναφερθεί ότι έχουν μπλοκάρει την πρόσβαση ή ότι έχουν κλείσει απλά άλλαξαν όνομα και έχουν γίνει με δωρεές και συνδρομές και κλειστές τις εγγραφές.
> 
> Άλλες ούτε που τις έχουν αγγίξει
> 
> Άλλες συνεχίζουν δωρεάν την πρόσβαση
> 
> Αν ψάξεις περισσότερο θα βρεις τα πάντα
> ...


Και νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορούν οι διαφορές οργανώσεις που κυνηγάνε το παράνομο κατέβασμα να βρουν τρόπο να γίνουν μέλη ή να τους μαγκωσουν;
Απλά δεν ασχολούνται ίσως με μικρές σελίδες. Τις μεγάλες κυνηγάνε.

----------


## slow

Έτσι- έτσι αντε να γεμίζουν τα σινεμά σιγά σιγά και να κονομήσουν από τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη και οι οι επιχειρήσεις και το κράτος...
Στην Ελλάδα των τεράστιων μισθών και των ελάχιστων φόρων, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι το 90% αυτών που κατεβάζουν δεν πηγαίνουν σινεμά γιατί δεν τους περισσεύουν χρήματα και όχι γιατί δεν θέλουν να πάνε.
Δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι για να πάει μια οικογένεια σινεμά θέλει 2 μεροκάματα και απλά δεν θα πάει...
Θα ήθελα πράγματι να μην υπήρχε δυνατότητα για κατέβασμα να δούμε πια επιτέλους είναι αυτά τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων που ονειρεύονται κάθε φορά ότι χάνουν.
Όχι για τίποτε άλλο, απλά για να δούμε τι θα τους φταίει μετά...

----------


## dimyok

Εδω διαβαζεις τους "δημιουργους" να λενε θελουμε εργολαβους και εισπρακτικες πορτα - πορτα και ανατριχιαζεις . Θα πηγαινουν λεει στο μεγαλο τον ξενοδοχο να εισπραξουν ανα δωματιο και διανυκτέρευση χαρατσι υπερ των ελλ κολοτραγουδων και προγραμμ στα ελλ καναλια - γιατι οι ξενοι ακουν ελληνικα και συρτακι ολη μερα  :Razz:

----------


## Symos

> Έτσι- έτσι αντε να γεμίζουν τα σινεμά σιγά σιγά και να κονομήσουν από τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη και οι οι επιχειρήσεις και το κράτος...
> Στην Ελλάδα των τεράστιων μισθών και των ελάχιστων φόρων, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι το 90% αυτών που κατεβάζουν δεν πηγαίνουν σινεμά γιατί δεν τους περισσεύουν χρήματα και όχι γιατί δεν θέλουν να πάνε.


Μάνι μάνι με αυτό που λες* σημαίνει πως το 10% αυτών που τώρα κατεβάζουν, θα πήγαιναν σινεμά αν κοβόταν το παράνομο κατέβασμα.

Εγώ λοιπόν που είμαι εταιρεία παραγωγής, διανομής, δημιουργός κλπ. κλπ., τι είναι λογικό να πω;
"ΟΚ, ας κοπεί το παράνομο κατέβασμα για να αυξηθεί το έσοδό μου έστω κατά 10%";
Ή μήπως
"Έλα μωρέ, ένα 10% είναι, δεν θα βγάλω και τίποτα εκατομμύρια. Ασ'τους όλους να συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα μου. Καλή καρδιά.". 

*Γνωρίζω φυσικά πως αυτό που λες δεν πατάει σε κανένα πραγματικό νούμερο, αλλά από στοιχεία που έβγαλες από το μυαλό σου. Θέλω όμως να σου δείξω πως, ακόμα και με τα δικά σου, φανταστικά νούμερα που έπλασες όπως σε βολεύει, πάλι παραμένει αφελές και ανούσιο το υποτιθέμενο επιχείρημά σου.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Εδω διαβαζεις τους "δημιουργους" να λενε θελουμε εργολαβους και εισπρακτικες πορτα - πορτα και ανατριχιαζεις . Θα πηγαινουν λεει στο μεγαλο τον ξενοδοχο να εισπραξουν ανα δωματιο και διανυκτέρευση χαρατσι υπερ των ελλ κολοτραγουδων και προγραμμ στα ελλ καναλια - γιατι οι ξενοι ακουν ελληνικα και συρτακι ολη μερα


 ομολογώ είναι ιδιαίτερα συγκινητικό που σκέφτεσαι τους μεγαλοξενοδόχους.

----------


## dimyok

Μετα τους μεγαλους σειρα εχουν οι μικροι ... και μετα εμεις τι δε καταλαβαινεις ; Καταλαβαινεις τη λογικη οτι τους χρωστας για κολοτραγουδα που δεν γουσταρεις καν να ακους ; Και ταριφας να σαι θα μουσικ-ονεις το πελατη με το ζορι με κραουνακη  :Razz:  ;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Και νομίζεις ότι δεν μπορούν οι διαφορές οργανώσεις που κυνηγάνε το παράνομο κατέβασμα να βρουν τρόπο να γίνουν μέλη ή να τους μαγκωσουν;
> Απλά δεν ασχολούνται ίσως με μικρές σελίδες. Τις μεγάλες κυνηγάνε.


μια διόρθωση
ποιος σου είπε ότι λέω για μικρές ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες φίλε μου (αυτές λειτουργούν κανονικά και χωρίς δωρεές/συνδρομές και κλειστές εγγραφές).
εγώ σου μιλάω για μεγάλες ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες τις οποίες καμία επιτροπή/οργάνωση δεν μπορεί για διάφορους λόγους να τις ακουμπήσει

μετά υπάρχουν και οι ξένες που πάλι δεν μπορούν να τις ακουμπήσουν.

- - - Updated - - -




> Έτσι- έτσι αντε να γεμίζουν τα σινεμά σιγά σιγά και να κονομήσουν από τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη και οι οι επιχειρήσεις και το κράτος...
> Στην Ελλάδα των τεράστιων μισθών και των ελάχιστων φόρων, δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι το 90% αυτών που κατεβάζουν δεν πηγαίνουν σινεμά γιατί δεν τους περισσεύουν χρήματα και όχι γιατί δεν θέλουν να πάνε.
> Δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν ότι για να πάει μια οικογένεια σινεμά θέλει 2 μεροκάματα και απλά δεν θα πάει...
> Θα ήθελα πράγματι να μην υπήρχε δυνατότητα για κατέβασμα να δούμε πια επιτέλους είναι αυτά τα τεράστια διαφυγόντα κέρδη των εκατοντάδων εκατομμυρίων που ονειρεύονται κάθε φορά ότι χάνουν.
> Όχι για τίποτε άλλο, απλά για να δούμε τι θα τους φταίει μετά...


όταν κάποια στιγμή το καταφέρουν...να κλείσουν

δεν θα βρουν τι φταίει και δεν γεμίζει η τσέπη τους 
δεν γεμίζουν οι κινηματογράφοι ή τα θέατρα
γιατί δεν πουλάνε τα DVD club (αν υπάρχουν ακόμα...γιατί στην περιοχή μου έκλεισαν όλα)
γιατί δεν πουλάνε τα δισκοπωλεία (αν υπάρχουν ακόμα...γιατί στην περιοχή μου έκλεισαν όλα)

θα αρπάζουν ένα μερίδιο από την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση NOVA - WIND VISION (TV) - VODAFONE (TV) - COSMOTE TV γιατί υπάρχουν βλέπεις αυτοί που βλέπουν αθλήματα...

ένα μέρος βέβαια θα το χάνουν γιατί θα πηγαίνει στο NETFLIX και παρόμοια

όπως και στο SPOTIFY και παρόμοια 

(τα δύο τελευταία τα προτιμώ και εγώ)

και ελπίζω για αυτά που θα έρθουν...

- - - Updated - - -




> Μάνι μάνι με αυτό που λες* σημαίνει πως το 10% αυτών που τώρα κατεβάζουν, θα πήγαιναν σινεμά αν κοβόταν το παράνομο κατέβασμα.
> 
> Εγώ λοιπόν που είμαι εταιρεία παραγωγής, διανομής, δημιουργός κλπ. κλπ., τι είναι λογικό να πω;
> "ΟΚ, ας κοπεί το παράνομο κατέβασμα για να αυξηθεί το έσοδό μου έστω κατά 10%";
> Ή μήπως
> "Έλα μωρέ, ένα 10% είναι, δεν θα βγάλω και τίποτα εκατομμύρια. Ασ'τους όλους να συνεχίζουν να κατεβάζουν παράνομα τα έργα μου. Καλή καρδιά.". 
> 
> *Γνωρίζω φυσικά πως αυτό που λες δεν πατάει σε κανένα πραγματικό νούμερο, αλλά από στοιχεία που έβγαλες από το μυαλό σου. Θέλω όμως να σου δείξω πως, ακόμα και με τα δικά σου, φανταστικά νούμερα που έπλασες όπως σε βολεύει, πάλι παραμένει αφελές και ανούσιο το υποτιθέμενο επιχείρημά σου.


τα νούμερα χοντρικά μια χαρά τα έβγαλε ο φίλος μας

αν θες πραγματικά νούμερα υπάρχουν στο διαδίκτυο (ότι αφορά την συνδρομητική τηλεόραση και τους πειρατές που κλείνουν)

εσύ μάλλον ζεις σε άλλη χώρα και όχι στην ελλάδα

γιατί αν ζούσες στην ελλάδα θα γνώριζες ότι η πλειοψηφία όσων εργάζονται (όσοι είναι τυχεροί και έχουν δουλειά) παίρνουν τον βασικό μισθό 

από την άλλη υπάρχουν οι συνταξιούχοι

όπως καταλαβαίνεις "δεν βγαίνει" για πολυτέλειες κινηματογράφους/θέατρα ή συνδρομητική τηλεόραση

σκέψου ότι εγώ που δεν ανήκω σε αυτούς που παίρνουν τον βασικό μισθό 
δεν έχω πάει σε κινηματογράφο/θέατρο
δεν έχω συνδρομητική τηλεόραση (NOVA/WIND/VODAFONE/COSMOTE) 
αντιθέτως πληρώνω συνδρομή σε NETFLIX/AMAZON/SPOTIFY κτλ...
αγοράζω νόμιμα παιχνίδια από τις διάφορες πλατφόρμες
και βλέπω/ακούω νόμιμα/παράνομα ταινίες/σειρές/μουσική που με ενδιαφέρει αν κάτι αξίζει τα χρήματα του τότε ναι θα το αγοράσω

άρα αν κλείσουν το παράνομο (που δεν μπορούν να το κάνουν για διάφορους λόγους)

αυτοί θα χάσουν όχι εγώ...εμένα θα με βοηθήσουν να εξοικονομήσω χρήματα

----------


## gcf

> Μετα τους μεγαλους σειρα εχουν οι μικροι ... και μετα εμεις τι δε καταλαβαινεις ; Καταλαβαινεις τη λογικη οτι τους χρωστας για κολοτραγουδα που δεν γουσταρεις καν να ακους ; Και ταριφας να σαι θα μουσικ-ονεις το πελατη με το ζορι με κραουνακη  ;


Επειδή μάλλον δεν έχεις σφαιρική ενημέρωση επί του θέματος, ότι θα πληρώνουν όσοι κάνουν χρήση έργων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας είναι δεδομένο.
Αυτό που ζητάνε οι δημιουργοί είναι -όπως τους είχε υποσχεθεί προεκλογικά ο Μητσοτάκης- τη διαχείριση να την έχει δικός τους συλλογικός φορέας, και όχι όπως μεθοδεύεται τώρα κάποιος ξύπνιος ιδιώτης που μυρίστηκε τζάμπα χρήμα και πιο συγκεκριμένα ο γνωστός από το χώρο του ηλεκτρονικού τζόγου Μάρης ή η κυρία Μάτσα της γνωστής εταιρείας.

----------


## dimyok

Οσοι τους ειχαν πληρωσει γιατι ειχαν ραδιόφωνο στο μαγαζι τους  "έκαναν χρήση έργων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας " ;; Θα  επιστραφουν τα λεφτα τους πισω απο ΑΕΠΙ και "διονυσους" στα κοροιδα που τους πληρωναν ; Η μηπως θελουν ταριφα και αν εχεις otetv/nova/netflix να γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι ;

----------


## sdikr

> Οσοι τους ειχαν πληρωσει γιατι ειχαν ραδιόφωνο στο μαγαζι τους  "έκαναν χρήση έργων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας " ;; Θα  επιστραφουν τα λεφτα τους πισω απο ΑΕΠΙ και "διονυσους" στα κοροιδα που τους πληρωναν ; Η μηπως θελουν ταριφα και αν εχεις otetv/nova/netflix να γελασει και το παρδαλο κατσικι ;


Το κάθε ενα απο αυτά που λές έχουν και τους σχετικούς όρους,  οι κλασικές συνδέσεις otetv/nova/netflix αναφέρουν ξεκάθαρα πως είναι για ιδιωτική χρήση στο σπίτι.
Αν κάνεις άλλη χρήση αυτός  ο όποιος κάνει την δουλειά αυτή θα σε σκίσει και μετά θα σε σκίσει και η πλατφόρμα.

----------


## nakata

> Το κάθε ενα απο αυτά που λές έχουν και τους σχετικούς όρους,  οι κλασικές συνδέσεις otetv/nova/netflix αναφέρουν ξεκάθαρα πως είναι για ιδιωτική χρήση στο σπίτι.
> Αν κάνεις άλλη χρήση αυτός  ο όποιος κάνει την δουλειά αυτή θα σε σκίσει και μετά θα σε σκίσει και η πλατφόρμα.


Δηλαδή? Εννοείς ότι όσους από τους καταστηματάρχες τους έχουν ήδη ξεσκίσει οι πάροχοι (πλατφόρμες) και πληρώνουν τριπλάσιες η τετραπλάσιες συνδρομές στους otetv/nova βάσει του αριθμού των καθισμάτων του εκάστοτε καταστήματος αυτοί δεν θα πληρώνουν πλέον δικαιώματα στην ΑΕΠΙ για χρήση έργων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας? Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω.

----------


## sdikr

> Δηλαδή? Εννοείς ότι όσους από τους καταστηματάρχες τους έχουν ήδη ξεσκίσει οι πάροχοι (πλατφόρμες) και πληρώνουν τριπλάσιες η τετραπλάσιες συνδρομές στους otetv/nova βάσει του αριθμού των καθισμάτων του εκάστοτε καταστήματος αυτοί δεν θα πληρώνουν πλέον δικαιώματα στην ΑΕΠΙ για χρήση έργων πνευματικής ιδιοκτησίας? Να το δω και να μην το πιστέψω.


Σίγουρα όχι στην ΑΕΠΙ  :Razz:

----------


## nakata

> Σίγουρα όχι στην ΑΕΠΙ


Μήπως αυτό είναι ένας εύσχημος τρόπος προς αποφυγήν απάντησης? Και όχι απάντηση?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μήπως αυτό είναι ένας εύσχημος τρόπος προς αποφυγήν απάντησης? Και όχι απάντηση?


Απλά θέλει να πει ότι η ΑΕΠΙ έβαλε λουκέτο.

----------


## Zus

> Απλά θέλει να πει ότι η ΑΕΠΙ έβαλε λουκέτο.


Μήπως μπορεί να μας θυμίσει κάποιος γιατί έβαλαν λουκέτο αυτοί? Κάτι δεν κάναν σωστά μάλλον?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μήπως μπορεί να μας θυμίσει κάποιος γιατί έβαλαν λουκέτο αυτοί? Κάτι δεν κάναν σωστά μάλλον?


Έβαζαν τα λεφτά που ήταν πολλά στην τσέπη αν θυμάμαι καλά

----------


## Zus

> Έβαζαν τα λεφτά που ήταν πολλά στην τσέπη αν θυμάμαι καλά


Λεφτά που υποτίθεται ήταν "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων"?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Λεφτά που υποτίθεται ήταν "πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων"?


Αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι δεν αποδόθηκαν εκεί που έπρεπε.

----------


## sdikr

> Μήπως αυτό είναι ένας εύσχημος τρόπος προς αποφυγήν απάντησης? Και όχι απάντηση?


Σύμφωνα με τους όρους που υπογράφει κάποιος για το επαγγελματικό 



> Ο  Συνδρομητής  υποχρεούται  να  καταβάλλει  στους νόμιμους  δικαιούχους  των  δικαιωμάτων πνευματικής  ιδιοκτησίας/συγγενικών  δικαιωμάτων  τυχόν  αμοιβές,  που  οφείλονται  για  την  δημόσια  προβολή  του  περιεχομένου  της Υπηρεσίας.

----------


## Zus

> Αν θυμάμαι καλά ναι δεν αποδόθηκαν εκεί που έπρεπε.


Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία θα πάρει ή έχει ήδη πάρει την θέση της ΑΕΠΙ πρέπει να έχει κάθε 1η του μήνα ντου των υπηρεσιών του κράτους. Απλά να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" δουλεύουν σωστά. Δεν θα ήθελε κανείς νομίζω σε κάποια χρόνια να επαναληφθεί η ίδια ιστορία και να πέσουμε από τα σύννεφα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οποιαδήποτε εταιρία θα πάρει ή έχει ήδη πάρει την θέση της ΑΕΠΙ πρέπει να έχει κάθε 1η του μήνα ντου των υπηρεσιών του κράτους. Απλά να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι τα "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" δουλεύουν σωστά. Δεν θα ήθελε κανείς νομίζω σε κάποια χρόνια να επαναληφθεί η ίδια ιστορία και να πέσουμε από τα σύννεφα.


Υποθέτω ότι γίνονται οι έλεγχοι όπως κυνηγούν το παρανομο IPTV streaming

----------


## uncharted

> Απλά θέλει να πει ότι η ΑΕΠΙ έβαλε λουκέτο.


Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός φάση, αφού αμαυρώθηκε το όνομα της ΑΕΠΙ με τα σκάνδαλα... επί της ουσίας δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι πάντως, η μάσα θα συνεχιστεί με άλλο σχήμα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Άλλαξε ο Μανωλιός φάση, αφού αμαυρώθηκε το όνομα της ΑΕΠΙ με τα σκάνδαλα... επί της ουσίας δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι πάντως, η μάσα θα συνεχιστεί με άλλο σχήμα.


Αυτό εννοείται
Έχουμε την γνωστή επιτροπή που μπλοκάρει  ιστοσελίδες

Έχουμε κάποιους οργανισμούς 

Θα φτιάξουν κάτι νέο...

Θα αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και θα στις το παρανομο κατέβασμα και IPTV streaming από τους απλούς χρήστες

Είπαμε η που είναι μικρή και τα κέρδη πολλά.

----------


## nightbird7000

Πάντως αν τα καταφέρουν και με κάποιο τρόπο κάνουν απαγορευτικό το κατέβασμα από τον απλό χρήστη, κάτι που μάλλον δεν παίζει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναδούμε στους δρόμους, στα καφέ και στις λαϊκές αγορές τους γνωστούς από τα παλιά Αφρικανούς "πωλητές", αλλά αυτή τη φορά όχι με dvd αλλά με στικάκια!

----------


## goku

> Πάντως αν τα καταφέρουν και με κάποιο τρόπο κάνουν απαγορευτικό το κατέβασμα από τον απλό χρήστη, κάτι που μάλλον δεν παίζει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναδούμε στους δρόμους, στα καφέ και στις λαϊκές αγορές τους γνωστούς από τα παλιά Αφρικανούς "πωλητές", αλλά αυτή τη φορά όχι με dvd αλλά με στικάκια!


Κάποιος που κατεβάζει τακτικά ίσως τον συμφέρει να βάλει VPN, τα πακέτα που υπάρχουν κοστίζουν κυριολεκτικά μόνο 2-3 καφέδες τον μήνα. Επιπλέον, ακόμη και οι Αφρικανοί, από που θα κατεβάζουν;

----------


## dimyok

> Σύμφωνα με τους όρους που υπογράφει κάποιος για το επαγγελματικό


Τι σημαινει αυτο πρακτικα ; Ειχα τη εντυπωση οτι πληρωνοντας επαγγελματικο πληρωνεις χαρατσι και εχεις τη ησυχια σου . Τωρα ο καθε νεος νταβας γυρευει λεφτα απο οτι φαινεται . Το αστειο ειναι οτι απο τους μεγαλυτερους απαιτουντες για μπλοκαρισμα torrent ειναι παγκοσμιως η βρωμικη βιομηχανια πορνο - βλεπε σειρηνα εδω  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Πάντως αν τα καταφέρουν και με κάποιο τρόπο κάνουν απαγορευτικό το κατέβασμα από τον απλό χρήστη, κάτι που μάλλον δεν παίζει, υπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναδούμε στους δρόμους, στα καφέ και στις λαϊκές αγορές τους γνωστούς από τα παλιά Αφρικανούς "πωλητές", αλλά αυτή τη φορά όχι με dvd αλλά με στικάκια!


η νομοθεσία ισχύει παντού ξέρεις στην ευρώπη

αν πας να κατεβάσεις κάτι το "μη νόμιμο περιεχόμενο" σου έρχεται ο "λογαριασμός" είτε από τον πάροχο που θα σε "δώσει" είτε από την ανάλογη επιτροπή προστασίας πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων

απλά εδώ στην ελλάδα δεν έχει αλλάξει η νομοθεσία έτσι δεν μπορεί να γίνει "ταυτοποίηση" του απλού χρήστη με την διεύθυνση IP ώστε ο πάροχος να δώσει τα στοιχεία του και να του στείλουν τον λογαριασμό

αυτό συμβαίνει μόνο σε περιπτώσεις που υπάρχει "παράνομο" IPTV Streaming

κάποια στιγμή θα αλλάξει η νομοθεσία γιατί η πίτα είναι μικρή και το κέρδος μεγάλο έτσι μπαίνουν πολύ μεγάλοι παίκτες

δεν ξέρω αν θα είναι για καλό ή για κακό

ούτε γνωρίζω φυσικά αν οι "μικροπωλητές" , "γνωστά καταστήματα" , "γνωστές αποθήκες παραγωγής/διάθεσης/διανομής" , "γνωστές ιστοσελίδες" θα παραμείνουν ανοικτά

ούτε γνωρίζω αν θα σε εξασφαλίζει ένα VPN ή ένα SEEDBOX

θα δείξει το άμεσο μέλλον...

- - - Updated - - -




> Τι σημαινει αυτο πρακτικα ; Ειχα τη εντυπωση οτι πληρωνοντας επαγγελματικο πληρωνεις χαρατσι και εχεις τη ησυχια σου . Τωρα ο καθε νεος νταβας γυρευει λεφτα απο οτι φαινεται . Το αστειο ειναι οτι απο τους μεγαλυτερους απαιτουντες για μπλοκαρισμα torrent ειναι παγκοσμιως η βρωμικη βιομηχανια πορνο - βλεπε σειρηνα εδω


όχι μόνο το πορνό (σειρήνα) θα έλεγα εγώ
άλλος ένας εχθρός του "παράνομου" είναι οι "τούρκικες σειρές" οι οποίες ανήκουν σε μία συγκεκριμένη εταιρεία παραγωγής/διανομής/διάθεσης κτλ εδώ στην ελλάδα
επίσης άλλος ένας εχθρός είναι η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση τύπου NOVA-COSMOTE-VODAFONE-WIND κτλ..

----------


## andreasp

> Νομίζουν οτι ο κόσμος θα πλήρωνε για τις σάπιες ταινίες που βγάζουν τα τελευταία χρόνια.. Ούτε το ρεύμα για το κατέβασμα δεν αξίζουν. 90% εφε φτιαγμένα στον υπολογιστή είναι.


Ακριβως αυτο ελεγα χτες. Εστω και προ δεκαετιας οι ταινιες βλεποταν. Ηταν γυρισμενες σε ενα studio. Το τραπεζακι που εσπαγαν, ηταν τραπεζακι. Δεν ηταν ζωγραφια σε πρασσινο τοιχο!
Το εχουν ξεφτιλισει. Πραγματικα ουτε το ρευμα για κατεβασμα δεν αξιζουν. Απιστευτη σαπιλα! Πηγα και έδωσα 9€ να δω αυτο το σαπιο Ad Astra. Καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να το βγάλουν στις αίθουσες??
Αν ειχα παει στην Gold , θα ειχα κανει αγωγη αποζημιωσης απο την Village ετσι για το γαμώτο!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ακριβως αυτο ελεγα χτες. Εστω και προ δεκαετιας οι ταινιες βλεποταν. Ηταν γυρισμενες σε ενα studio. Το τραπεζακι που εσπαγαν, ηταν τραπεζακι. Δεν ηταν ζωγραφια σε πρασσινο τοιχο!
> Το εχουν ξεφτιλισει. Πραγματικα ουτε το ρευμα για κατεβασμα δεν αξιζουν. Απιστευτη σαπιλα! Πηγα και έδωσα 9€ να δω αυτο το σαπιο Ad Astra. Καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να το βγάλουν στις αίθουσες??
> Αν ειχα παει στην Gold , θα ειχα κανει αγωγη αποζημιωσης απο την Village ετσι για το γαμώτο!


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου 100%

έχω να πατήσω το πόδι μου σε κινηματογράφο αρκετά χρόνια τώρα...

----------


## Symos

> Ακριβως αυτο ελεγα χτες. Εστω και προ δεκαετιας οι ταινιες βλεποταν. Ηταν γυρισμενες σε ενα studio. Το τραπεζακι που εσπαγαν, ηταν τραπεζακι. Δεν ηταν ζωγραφια σε πρασσινο τοιχο!
> Το εχουν ξεφτιλισει. Πραγματικα ουτε το ρευμα για κατεβασμα δεν αξιζουν. Απιστευτη σαπιλα! Πηγα και έδωσα 9€ να δω αυτο το σαπιο Ad Astra. Καλά δεν ντράπηκαν να το βγάλουν στις αίθουσες??
> Αν ειχα παει στην Gold , θα ειχα κανει αγωγη αποζημιωσης απο την Village ετσι για το γαμώτο!


Δηλαδή εμείς φταίμε που πήγες να δεις το Ad Astra και όχι, ας πούμε, το 1917 ή το Joker;
Σάπιες ταινίες υπήρχαν πάντα, όπως και διαμάντια. Το ίδιο ισχύει και τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα, έκαστος στο είδος του...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δηλαδή εμείς φταίμε που πήγες να δεις το Ad Astra και όχι, ας πούμε, το 1917 ή το Joker;
> Σάπιες ταινίες υπήρχαν πάντα, όπως και διαμάντια. Το ίδιο ισχύει και τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα, έκαστος στο είδος του...


το κακό είναι ότι λίγα είναι τα "πραγματικά διαμάντια"

τα περισσότερα είναι "σκουπίδια"

----------


## Symos

> το κακό είναι ότι λίγα είναι τα "πραγματικά διαμάντια"
> 
> τα περισσότερα είναι "σκουπίδια"


Ακριβώς. Ό,τι ίσχυε πάντα δηλαδή.

----------


## Gentoo

Με 4€ βλέπεις ταινία πλέον (με προσφορές, 1+1, κλπ). Όσο ένας καφές σε μαγαζί με θέα.

Θα δεις κατά μέσο όρο 8-10 ταινίες τη χρονιά (δεν μιλάμε για σινεφίλ). 

Ορισμένες απ'αυτές, εκ των πραγμάτων, θα αποδειχτούν μάπα. Κάποιες θα "βλέπονται". Και κανα 2 θα είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ήθελες να δεις. 

Φτηνή διασκέδαση λοιπόν, με μερικές φόλες. Όπως κι ένα καφεδάκι. Δεν στον πετυχαίνουν πάντα...

----------


## andreasp

> Δηλαδή εμείς φταίμε που πήγες να δεις το Ad Astra και όχι, ας πούμε, το 1917 ή το Joker;
> Σάπιες ταινίες υπήρχαν πάντα, όπως και διαμάντια. Το ίδιο ισχύει και τώρα. Από εκεί και πέρα, έκαστος στο είδος του...


Σιγα το αριστουργημα το Joker! Το 1917 απλα βλεπεται σε σχεση με τα αλλα που δεν βλεπονται καν.
Βλεπω ταινιες μεχρι 2008 περιπου και ειναι κορυφη. Ταινιες σε στουντιο, ισως και σε εξωτερικα πλανα, με αληθοφανεια. Οχι σαπιλα γραφικα σε υπολογιστη. Λες και βλέπω Playstation ειναι.
Ακομα και το 1917 ολο σε studio ηταν, ισα με το σπιτι μου μην σου πω. Καλυτερο απλα απο την πλειοψηφια.
Οταν βλεπεις ταινια στο σπιτι σου στον καναπε σου, και εισαι οριακά στο "ενταξει μωρε... δεν ηταν και τρομερη μαλακια. Περασε το βράδυ" .... ε αυτη την ταινια δεν μπορει να μου την χρεωσει στο σινεμα.
Αν δεν μπορουσα να δω σπιτι μου, απλα δεν θα πηγαινα ποτε σινεμα. Το οτι την βλεπω στον καναπε, δεν σημαινει οτι θα πηγαινα σινεμα αν δεν μπορουσα να την δω στον καναπε.
Θα εβλεπα "Πολυκατοικια".

----------


## m1john

Νομίζω ότι είναι λίγο πιο απλά τα πράγματα. αφού και αυτοί ξέρουν ότι θα την κατεβάσεις και δεν θα πας στο σινεμά το βλέπουν άλλωστε από τα έσοδα Για ποιο λόγο να κάνουν υπερπαραγωγή? Σαφώς και η εξέλιξη της τεχνολογίας έχει βοηθήσει αλλά από την άλλη μεριά αφού πας στο σινεμά και είναι άδειο.

----------


## Zus

Τα νούμερα ζαλίζουν πάντως και τα κέρδη πολλά. Απλώς μάλλον οι ξεπέτες είναι η εύκολη επιλογή. Αλλά αν ο κόσμος θέλει υπερήρωες, στολές, πίου πίου και φρου φρου αυτό θα του δώσουν. Κι εγώ το ίδιο θα έκανα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με 4€ βλέπεις ταινία πλέον (με προσφορές, 1+1, κλπ). Όσο ένας καφές σε μαγαζί με θέα.
> 
> Θα δεις κατά μέσο όρο 8-10 ταινίες τη χρονιά (δεν μιλάμε για σινεφίλ). 
> 
> Ορισμένες απ'αυτές, εκ των πραγμάτων, θα αποδειχτούν μάπα. Κάποιες θα "βλέπονται". Και κανα 2 θα είναι αυτό ακριβώς που ήθελες να δεις. 
> 
> Φτηνή διασκέδαση λοιπόν, με μερικές φόλες. Όπως κι ένα καφεδάκι. Δεν στον πετυχαίνουν πάντα...


για αυτό προτιμώ να πίνω τον καφέ μου στο σπίτι από την καφετιέρα που πάντα τον πετυχαίνει

να βλέπω τις ταινίες/σειρές που εγώ γουστάρω

και φυσικά να μην πηγαίνω σε κινηματογράφο

- - - Updated - - -




> Σιγα το αριστουργημα το Joker! Το 1917 απλα βλεπεται σε σχεση με τα αλλα που δεν βλεπονται καν.
> Βλεπω ταινιες μεχρι 2008 περιπου και ειναι κορυφη. Ταινιες σε στουντιο, ισως και σε εξωτερικα πλανα, με αληθοφανεια. Οχι σαπιλα γραφικα σε υπολογιστη. Λες και βλέπω Playstation ειναι.
> Ακομα και το 1917 ολο σε studio ηταν, ισα με το σπιτι μου μην σου πω. Καλυτερο απλα απο την πλειοψηφια.
> Οταν βλεπεις ταινια στο σπιτι σου στον καναπε σου, και εισαι οριακά στο "ενταξει μωρε... δεν ηταν και τρομερη μαλακια. Περασε το βράδυ" .... ε αυτη την ταινια δεν μπορει να μου την χρεωσει στο σινεμα.
> Αν δεν μπορουσα να δω σπιτι μου, απλα δεν θα πηγαινα ποτε σινεμα. Το οτι την βλεπω στον καναπε, δεν σημαινει οτι θα πηγαινα σινεμα αν δεν μπορουσα να την δω στον καναπε.
> Θα εβλεπα "Πολυκατοικια".


για το JOKER θα συμφωνήσω δεν με ενθουσίασε και ιδιαίτερα

αντίθετα το 1917 είναι ΤΑΙΝΙΑ

για το τελευταίο θα συμφωνήσω

----------


## Gentoo

> για αυτό προτιμώ να πίνω τον καφέ μου στο σπίτι από την καφετιέρα που πάντα τον πετυχαίνει
> 
> να βλέπω τις ταινίες/σειρές που εγώ γουστάρω
> 
> και φυσικά να μην πηγαίνω σε κινηματογράφο
> 
> - - - Updated - - -


Μαγκιά σου. Όπως και των υπολοίπων που θα προτιμήσουν cinema. 

Εγώ τα cgi τα θέλω σε τεράστιο πανί, όχι σε μια χούφτα ίντζες  :Wink:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μαγκιά σου. Όπως και των υπολοίπων που θα προτιμήσουν cinema. 
> 
> Εγώ τα cgi τα θέλω σε τεράστιο πανί, όχι σε μια χούφτα ίντζες


εννοείται μαγκιά μου και γούστα μου

όπως και του καθενός

ξέρεις υπάρχουν πανιά και για το σπίτι

όπως και προβολείς (projectors) που κάνεις το σπίτι σου πραγματικό Home Cinema

----------


## Symos

> εννοείται μαγκιά μου και γούστα μου
> 
> όπως και του καθενός
> 
> ξέρεις υπάρχουν πανιά και για το σπίτι
> 
> όπως και προβολείς (projectors) που κάνεις το σπίτι σου πραγματικό Home Cinema



Οι περισσότεροι προτζέκτορες είναι μάπα φίλε μου, χάλια εικόνα. Πολύ λίγοι αξίζουν.

Γι' αυτό και γω άνοιξα προχθές ένα μαγαζί εδώ στη γειτονιά και βούτηξα έναν. Αν θέλουν να τους πληρώνω να τους κάνουν καλύτερους.
Και σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέται κάποιος, όχι, αν δεν μπορούσα να τον κλέψω, δεν θα τον αγόραζα.
Κι επίσης αν τον δοκιμάσω και μου αρέσει, μπορεί να τον αγοράσω.

Ξέχασα τίποτα;

Α ναι. Μαγκιά μου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Οι περισσότεροι προτζέκτορες είναι μάπα φίλε μου, χάλια εικόνα. Πολύ λίγοι αξίζουν.
> 
> Γι' αυτό και γω άνοιξα προχθές ένα μαγαζί εδώ στη γειτονιά και βούτηξα έναν. Αν θέλουν να τους πληρώνω να τους κάνουν καλύτερους.
> Και σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέται κάποιος, όχι, αν δεν μπορούσα να τον κλέψω, δεν θα τον αγόραζα.
> Κι επίσης αν τον δοκιμάσω και μου αρέσει, μπορεί να τον αγοράσω.
> 
> Ξέχασα τίποτα;
> 
> Α ναι. Μαγκιά μου.


ναι μαγκιά σου 

όλα στην ζωή μας είναι θέμα επιλογών

εγώ πάντως με μεγάλη τηλεόραση (μην φανταστείς κανένα τέρας 60-70-80εκ οθόνη) μια 43 και 46 έχω από σύγχρονες UHD 4K 
και μια 32 FHD που ψάχνω να βρω μια χρήση το τι θα την κάνω...

το πανί και ο projector πίστεψε με μια χαρά εικόνα και ήχο βγάζουν αν έχεις αυτά που απαιτούνται

μιλάω για προβολή 1920x1080 (Full HD) με 5+1/7+1 ήχο.

----------


## Symos

Έχω προτζέκτορα/ες εδώ και 12 χρόνια, προφανώς άλλο ήταν το point του post μου.

----------


## mzaf

> Οι περισσότεροι προτζέκτορες είναι μάπα φίλε μου, χάλια εικόνα. Πολύ λίγοι αξίζουν.
> 
> Γι' αυτό και γω άνοιξα προχθές ένα μαγαζί εδώ στη γειτονιά και βούτηξα έναν. Αν θέλουν να τους πληρώνω να τους κάνουν καλύτερους.
> Και σε περίπτωση που αναρωτιέται κάποιος, όχι, αν δεν μπορούσα να τον κλέψω, δεν θα τον αγόραζα.
> Κι επίσης αν τον δοκιμάσω και μου αρέσει, μπορεί να τον αγοράσω.
> 
> Ξέχασα τίποτα;
> 
> Α ναι. Μαγκιά μου.


Να χαρώ μαγκιά!  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχω προτζέκτορα/ες εδώ και 12 χρόνια, προφανώς άλλο ήταν το point του post μου.


σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου μην ανησυχείς (κάποτε είχα τρέλα με τους Projectors και τα Home Cinema)

όπως καταλαβαίνω το point του μηνύματος σου

απλά η διασκέδαση είναι ανάλογη των γούστων που έχει ο καθένας

έτσι και εγώ προσωπικά αλλά και η παρέα μου 

έχουμε επιλέξει έναν τρόπο διασκέδασης οικονομικό για την δική μας τσέπη

την βρίσκουμε να μαζευόμαστε σε σπίτι να πίνουμε τους δικούς μας καφέδες - μπύρες - τσίπουρα/ρακές - ουίσκι κτλ

να τρώμε ότι γουστάρουμε

να καπνίζουμε - να ατμίζουμε (ότι θέλει ο καθένας)

βλέπουμε ή ακούμε ότι εμείς γουστάρουμε

δεν πάμε σε καφετέριες/μπαρ/μπουζούκια ή κινηματογράφους

----------


## Gentoo

> εννοείται μαγκιά μου και γούστα μου
> 
> όπως και του καθενός
> 
> ξέρεις υπάρχουν πανιά και για το σπίτι
> 
> όπως και προβολείς (projectors) που κάνεις το σπίτι σου πραγματικό Home Cinema


Δεν ζω σε σπηλιά. Προφανώς και γνωρίζω και έχω και το budget να στήσω πριβέ home cinema φάση. 

Απλώς δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να το κάνω γιατι δεν είμαι φανατικός των ταινιών, θα δώ 15-20 ταινίες βαριά βαριά μέσα στη χρονιά.

Προτιμώ να πάω στο σινεμά, με 4€ και σνακς από το σούπερ κρυμμένα στην τσάντα της κοπέλας μου (  :Whistle:  ), να πάρω και τον αέρα μου.

Αρκετά καιγόμαστε στα pc μας. Καλό μας κάνει να βγαίνουμε και λίγο (εκτός αν μιλάμε για φουλ εσωστρέφεια). 

Εγώ ας πούμε, είμαι κολλημένος με τη μουσική, σπίτι μου βγάζω τα γούστα τα καλά, αλλά ένα σάββατο βράδυ θα βγω για μια μπύρα κι ας ακούσω 1000παιγμένα playlists. Δεν γίνεται να ριμάζω μέσα στο σπίτι διαρκώς.

----------


## sdikr

Και μετά απο το υπέρτατο σύστημα μύτης (εξαερισμού) έχουμε για αυτό της όρασης.......  ανησυχώ για την συνέχεια,  θα είναι καμιά γιαπωνέζικη τουαλέτα με μη μεταφρασμένο το ταμπον remover;

----------


## uncharted

> Και μετά απο το υπέρτατο σύστημα μύτης (εξαερισμού) έχουμε για αυτό της όρασης.......  ανησυχώ για την συνέχεια,  θα είναι καμιά γιαπωνέζικη τουαλέτα με μη μεταφρασμένο το ταμπον remover;


Ατάκα από Χαλβάη 5-0 είναι αυτό;  :Laughing:

----------


## sdikr

> Ατάκα από Χαλβάη 5-0 είναι αυτό;


Δεν το βλέπω, για πες;

----------


## Zus

> Ατάκα από Χαλβάη 5-0 είναι αυτό;


 :ROFL:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν ζω σε σπηλιά. Προφανώς και γνωρίζω και έχω και το budget να στήσω πριβέ home cinema φάση. 
> 
> Απλώς δεν βρίσκω το λόγο να το κάνω γιατι δεν είμαι φανατικός των ταινιών, θα δώ 15-20 ταινίες βαριά βαριά μέσα στη χρονιά.
> 
> Προτιμώ να πάω στο σινεμά, με 4€ και σνακς από το σούπερ κρυμμένα στην τσάντα της κοπέλας μου (  ), να πάρω και τον αέρα μου.
> 
> Αρκετά καιγόμαστε στα pc μας. Καλό μας κάνει να βγαίνουμε και λίγο (εκτός αν μιλάμε για φουλ εσωστρέφεια). 
> 
> Εγώ ας πούμε, είμαι κολλημένος με τη μουσική, σπίτι μου βγάζω τα γούστα τα καλά, αλλά ένα σάββατο βράδυ θα βγω για μια μπύρα κι ας ακούσω 1000παιγμένα playlists. Δεν γίνεται να ριμάζω μέσα στο σπίτι διαρκώς.


Αν έμενα στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως μένεις εσύ πολύ πιθανόν να το έκανα και εγώ και οι φίλοι μου αυτό που κάνεις

αλλά επειδή μένω στην Αθήνα πλέον η διασκέδαση μας γίνεται σε σπίτι και πίστεψε με περνάμε πολύ καλύτερα από ότι θα περνούσαμε έξω είτε σε κινηματογράφο είτε σε κάποιο μαγαζί

μου αρέσει επίσης αυτό που λες "κολλημένος με την μουσική" καθώς είμαι μια από τα ίδια και εγώ είμαι βέβαια και λάτρης των καλών ταινιών/σειρών.

----------


## Gentoo

> Αν έμενα στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως μένεις εσύ πολύ πιθανόν να το έκανα και εγώ και οι φίλοι μου αυτό που κάνεις
> 
> αλλά επειδή μένω στην Αθήνα πλέον η διασκέδαση μας γίνεται σε σπίτι και πίστεψε με περνάμε πολύ καλύτερα από ότι θα περνούσαμε έξω είτε σε κινηματογράφο είτε σε κάποιο μαγαζί
> 
> μου αρέσει επίσης αυτό που λες "κολλημένος με την μουσική" καθώς είμαι μια από τα ίδια και εγώ είμαι βέβαια και λάτρης των καλών ταινιών/σειρών.


Σίγουρα και στο σπίτι με παρέα είναι ωραία!

Η ένσταση μου είναι στο σκεπτικό ότι στο σινεμά δεν μπορεί να περάσει κάποιος καλά. Πιστεύω πως δεν ισχύει. 

Προσωπικά, ταινίες με ειδικά εφέ προτιμώ να τα βλέπω στο σινεμα.

Κουλτουριαρικες και λοιπές ταινίες, οκ, και στο σπίτι βλέπονται.

Οι αποστάσεις στην Αθήνα είναι μεγάλες, γνωρίζω, έχω ζήσει ένα διάστημα εκεί. Αλλά δεν είναι κάτι να πάρεις μετρό/ηλεκτρικό και να πας στο the mall πχ ή οπουδήποτε αλλού βολεύει.

----------


## Manvol

> Αν έμενα στην Θεσσαλονίκη όπως μένεις εσύ πολύ πιθανόν να το έκανα και εγώ και οι φίλοι μου αυτό που κάνεις αλλά επειδή μένω στην Αθήνα πλέον η διασκέδαση μας γίνεται σε σπίτι και πίστεψε με περνάμε πολύ καλύτερα από ότι θα περνούσαμε έξω είτε σε κινηματογράφο είτε σε κάποιο μαγαζί


Κάπως offtopic, αλλά τι θεωρείς πως είναι τόσο διαφορετικό μεταξύ Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης ώστε να σε κάνει να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής/διασκέδασης;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Κάπως offtopic, αλλά τι θεωρείς πως είναι τόσο διαφορετικό μεταξύ Αθήνας και Θεσσαλονίκης ώστε να σε κάνει να αλλάξεις τρόπο ζωής/διασκέδασης;


σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα διαφέρουν οι δύο πόλεις

όπως είπες είμαστε και εκτός θέματος

για να τελειώνω εγώ δεν κρίνω κανέναν που ξοδεύει τα δικά του χρήματα για να πάει κινηματογράφο ή να βγει έξω
δικά του είναι και τα κάνει ότι θέλει

εγώ απλά αναφέρω ότι ο δικός μας τρόπος διασκέδασης είναι αυτός (παλιότερα τα κάναμε και εμείς) τι να κάνουμε οι καιροί αλλάζουν.

----------


## Manvol

> σε πάρα πολλά πράγματα διαφέρουν οι δύο πόλεις
> 
> όπως είπες είμαστε και εκτός θέματος
> 
> για να τελειώνω εγώ δεν κρίνω κανέναν που ξοδεύει τα δικά του χρήματα για να πάει κινηματογράφο ή να βγει έξω
> δικά του είναι και τα κάνει ότι θέλει
> 
> εγώ απλά αναφέρω ότι ο δικός μας τρόπος διασκέδασης είναι αυτός (παλιότερα τα κάναμε και εμείς) τι να κάνουμε οι καιροί αλλάζουν.


Δε διαφωνώ. Κι εμείς το ίδιο έχουμε κάνει εν μέρει - και για άλλους λόγους εκτός του οικονομικού. Το ίδιο θα κάναμε και στην Αθήνα θεωρώ, δεν πιστεύω πως επηρεάζει ιδιαιτέρως η πόλη κατοικίας σε αυτές τις επιλογές.

----------


## RASTAVIPER

Και μια άλλη πλευρά, η ζημιά του παράνομου κατεβάσματος σε τοπικά μαγαζιά:
https://www.enternity.gr/Article/Gam...ot;/57999.html

----------


## uncharted

> Και μια άλλη πλευρά, η ζημιά του παράνομου κατεβάσματος σε τοπικά μαγαζιά:
> https://www.enternity.gr/Article/Gam...ot;/57999.html


Αναφέρει και το νόμιμο Netflix όμως. Συμπληρώνω και το Game Pass.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναφέρει και το νόμιμο Netflix όμως. Συμπληρώνω και το Game Pass.


για την συγκεκριμένη αλυσίδα ο μόνος που δεν φταίει για την αναδιοργάνωση γιατί δεν κλείνει...

είναι το "παράνομο κατέβασμα"

----------


## Zus

Η αγορά έχει αλλάξει. Αυτό φταίει.

----------


## ThReSh

> Και μια άλλη πλευρά, η ζημιά του παράνομου κατεβάσματος σε τοπικά μαγαζιά:
> https://www.enternity.gr/Article/Gam...ot;/57999.html


Τελευταίοι των μοϊκανών. Πιο πολύ συμφέρει πλέον να έχεις Cosmote TV + Nova παρά να νοικιάζεις DVD/BR.

----------


## Gentoo

> Και μια άλλη πλευρά, η ζημιά του παράνομου κατεβάσματος σε τοπικά μαγαζιά:
> https://www.enternity.gr/Article/Gam...ot;/57999.html


Εντάξει. Δεν φταίει το παράνομο κατέβασμα πλέον τόσο, όσο η άνθηση των συνδρομητικών υπηρεσιών streaming (το αναφέρει κι όλας στο άρθρο που παραθέτεις).

Το concept του "πάω στο κατάστημα να νοικιάσω την χ,ψ ταινία/παιχνίδι και ξαναπάω να το επιστρέψω", έχει σβήσει εδώ και 15 χρόνια. 

Η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται, οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν. Καλώς ή κακώς, τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρόνο ζωής, κι όποιος πρόλαβε να κάνει τη μπαζιά, την έκανε.

Το ίδιο πάθανε και τα δισκοπωλεία, με τη μόνη διαφορά πως η άνακαμψη του βινυλίου, τους έδωσε μερικό χρόνο ζωής ακόμα. 
Αν και αυτά έχουν μετρημένο χρόνο ζωής, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, διότι το βινύλιο είναι ακριβό σπορ και ο Έλληνας δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να το στηρίξει στον βαθμό που απαιτείται.

Προσωπικά, ήμουν fan τέτοιων καταστημάτων, σε φάση να τρέχω ένα τέτοιο κατάστημα, αλλά δυστυχώς οι καταστάσεις αλλάζουν. 
Και δεν φταίει κανένα παράνομο downloading σ'αυτό, πίστεψέ με. 

Και τα μουσικά cd σκέψου κοστίζουν 20€ πάνω κάτω - οι νέες κυκλοφορίες - και στην εποχή που δεν υπήρχε ούτε το napster, αν δεν είχες φράγκα, απλά δεν αγόραζες ή αγόραζες 4-5 cd το χρόνο και τα έλιωνες στο repeat ή τα rip-αρες. 

Η κοινή συνισταμένη του προβλήματος σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι η έλλειψη της οικονομικής άνεσης και όχι οι εναλλακτικές, παράνομες ή μη.

----------


## Zus

Ακόμα και οικονομική άνεση να υπήρχε δεν θα πήγαινε ο κόσμος στο κατάστημα να ψάχνει ταινίες. Θα αγόραζε μια-δυο συνδρομές και δεν θα προλάβαινε να βλέπει.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εντάξει. Δεν φταίει το παράνομο κατέβασμα πλέον τόσο, όσο η άνθηση των συνδρομητικών υπηρεσιών streaming (το αναφέρει κι όλας στο άρθρο που παραθέτεις).
> 
> Το concept του "πάω στο κατάστημα να νοικιάσω την χ,ψ ταινία/παιχνίδι και ξαναπάω να το επιστρέψω", έχει σβήσει εδώ και 15 χρόνια. 
> 
> Η τεχνολογία εξελίσσεται, οι συνήθειες αλλάζουν. Καλώς ή κακώς, τέτοιες επιχειρήσεις έχουν συγκεκριμένο χρόνο ζωής, κι όποιος πρόλαβε να κάνει τη μπαζιά, την έκανε.
> 
> Το ίδιο πάθανε και τα δισκοπωλεία, με τη μόνη διαφορά πως η άνακαμψη του βινυλίου, τους έδωσε μερικό χρόνο ζωής ακόμα. 
> Αν και αυτά έχουν μετρημένο χρόνο ζωής, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα, διότι το βινύλιο είναι ακριβό σπορ και ο Έλληνας δεν έχει τη δυνατότητα να το στηρίξει στον βαθμό που απαιτείται.
> 
> ...


όπως είπε ένας φίλος πιο πάνω η αγορά εκσυγχρονίζεται και αυτορυθμίζεται

ποτέ δεν πήρα VHS - DVD - BR από καταστήματα...

ποτέ δεν ενοικίασα παιχνίδια...

ότι αφορά τους δίσκους βινυλίου (έχω τεράστια συλλογή σε ξένη και ελληνική μουσική) αρκετά κομμάτια μου είναι ακόμα σφραγισμένα καθώς τα τραγούδια τα ακούω σε μορφή mp3/flac

επίσης έχω συλλογή από κασέτες και CD 

αυτά σε μουσική

ανάλογα υπάρχουν VHS και DVD από ταινίες

όπως και φυσικά κάποια "ιστορικά" παιχνίδια υπολογιστή από τις καλές παλιές εποχές που άξιζε να πάρεις την "Retail" συσκευασία.

τώρα τα παίρνω όλα ψηφιακά από τις πλατφόρμες

όπως και τις ταινίες/μουσική μου.

----------


## dimyok

Nοικιαζα αρκετα για ps4 και τσιμπουσα και αρκετα μτχ για συλλογη οποτε θα μου λείψουν σαν επιλογη . Αν και εχοντας gamepass και netflix δε χρειαζεσαι τιποτα αλλο . Μην ακουτε προπαγανδα για παράνομο κατέβασμα πλέον ειναι μπουρδες . Eγω εχω και 500 δισκους συλλογη - big spender δηλαδη δε μου κολλας τη ταμπέλα του τζαμπατζη που θελουν να περασουν .

----------


## DVDLover75

Δεν ξέρω αν οφείλεται στο κατέβασμα, αλλά η Audio Visual έχει σταματήσει να βγάζει ταινίες σε DVD από τον Ιούνιο του 2019. Καλύτερα θα έλεγα, αφού σχεδόν όλα όσα έβγαζε ήταν πολύ κακής ποιότητας διότι αντί να κάνει authoring σε διπλή στρώση, τα έκανε (προφανώς) για λόγους οικονομίας σε μονή στρώση με αποτέλεσμα το bit rate να έπεφτε κάτω από το μισό. Ευτυχώς που ζήτημα να έβγαζε 2-3 καλές ταινίες το χρόνο, οπότε για την συγκεκριμένη εταιρία δεν λυπάμαι και ιδιαίτερα. Ας πρόσεχαν αφού τον παλιό καλό καιρό, οι πωλητές της έβαζαν το μαχαίρι στο λαιμό για να σου πουλήσουν, με το στυλ "ή παίρνεις όλο το πακέτο ή εν παίρνεις τίποτα" αφού τέτοιες εντολές τους έδιναν οι προϊστάμενοι.

Τώρα αν όντως κλείσουν τα seven, αναγκαστικά θα τα κατεβάζω πλέον όλα, αφού ούτε nova, ούτε cosmote αλλά ούτε netflix θα βάλω, γιατί όλα έχουν πολύ παλιές ταινίες και κυρίως σειρές που δεν βλέπω. Ελπίζω πάντως να μην κλείσουν αλλά τουλάχιστον να αλλάξουν τομέα δραστηριότητας, γιατί έχω γνωριστεί με 1-2 παιδιά από εκεί και έχουμε κάποια πιο προσωπική επαφή, η οποία δεν μπορεί να αντικατασταθεί από κανένα νόμιμο ή μη τρόπο θέασης ταινιών και σίγουρα είναι κρίμα να χάσουν την δουλειά τους τόσα άτομα.

Πάντως φαινόταν ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά, γιατί το κατάστημα που πήγαινα, έχει σταματήσει να φέρνει νέες ταινίες εδώ και κανένα μήνα, ενώ πέρυσι τον Σεπτέμβριο είχε κλείσει οριστικά το κατάστημα του Αγ. Κων/νου, είχαν μείνει μόνο αυτά της Παπαναστασίου και της Ηρ. Πολυτεχνειου.

Και εγώ έχω μεγάλη συλλογή από αυθεντικά DVD (περίπου 850) και θα συνεχίσω να αγοράζω τις ταινίες που μου αρέσουν έστω και από άλλες πηγές. Κινηματογράφο έχω να πάω από το 2002, αλλά ούτε σκοπεύω να ξαναπάω γιατί θεωρώ το εισιτήριο πολύ ακριβό για την ποιότητα του μεγαλύτερου μέρος των Ελληνικών κινηματογράφων. Παράδειγμα το Βικτώρια στην Λάρισα που πριν από την ανακαίνιση (δεν ξέρω πως έγινε τώρα) οι 2 από τις 4 αίθουσες ήταν στην ουσία πατάρια με πανί και ηχεία, με πολύ κακό ήχο και μουχλιασμένες μοκέτες στους τοίχους, και με καθίσματα που όποιος ή όποια ήταν πάνω από 1,70 δεν καθόταν με άνεση.

----------


## japetus

Με 8ρια libgen παίζει ακόμα ή άλλαξε κάτι σήμερα;

----------


## deniSun

Νέο μπλοκάρισμα:

----------


## Zer0c00L

η επιτροπή για την προστασία πνευματικών δικαιωμάτων απλά μας κούφανε...

----------


## cool11

Ενα domain μπλοκαρουν, 10 εναλλακτικα απο το καθενα ξεπεταγονται....

Τι νομιζουν οτι πετυχαινουν ηθελα να ξερα....

Αλλα πρεπει να δικαιολογησουν και καποιοι τον ρολο τους.... κατανοητο...

----------


## deniSun

> Ενα domain μπλοκαρουν, 10 εναλλακτικα απο το καθενα ξεπεταγονται....
> 
> Τι νομιζουν οτι πετυχαινουν ηθελα να ξερα....
> 
> Αλλα πρεπει να δικαιολογησουν και καποιοι τον ρολο τους.... κατανοητο...


Γενικά δεν πετυχαίνουν τίποτε γιατί το μπλοκάρισμα γίνεται μόνο σε επίπεδο DNS.

----------


## sdikr

Μια χαρά πετυχαίνουν πράγματα.
Εμείς καθόμαστε και λέμε ευχαριστούμε για τις λίστες και να θα αλλάξουμε dns

Αυτοί τα διαβάζουνε και σιγά σιγά θα δούμε πιο ζόρικα πράγματα, αφού με απλό κόψιμο σε dns δεν στρώνει το θέμα.

----------


## Zus

Έχουν ήδη την υπερεξουσία να κόβουν πρόσβαση όπου γουστάρουν χωρίς λογαριασμό. Δεν τους φοβάμαι.

----------


## sdikr

> Έχουν ήδη την υπερεξουσία να κόβουν πρόσβαση όπου γουστάρουν χωρίς λογαριασμό. Δεν τους φοβάμαι.


Οχι δεν την έχουν ακόμα,  τόσοι και τόσοι λένε πως το κόψιμο σε επίπεδο dns   είναι απλα μια τρύπα στο νερό.

----------


## Zus

> Οχι δεν την έχουν ακόμα,  τόσοι και τόσοι λένε πως το κόψιμο σε επίπεδο dns   είναι απλα μια τρύπα στο νερό.


Το ότι κάποιοι έχουν τις τεχνικές γνώσεις να το παρακάμπτουν δεν σημαίνει οτι κάτι περίεργοι τύποι δεν κάνουν οτι γουστάρουν χωρίς να δίνουν λογαριασμό σε δικαστήρια. Λες και το ελληνικό ίντερνετ είναι το τσιφλίκι τους.

Και τα μπλοκαρισματα του ερντογάν ξέρουν κάποιοι να παρακάμπτουν, αλλά παραμένουν μπλοκαρισματα.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ότι κάποιοι έχουν τις τεχνικές γνώσεις να το παρακάμπτουν δεν σημαίνει οτι κάτι περίεργοι τύποι δεν κάνουν οτι γουστάρουν χωρίς να δίνουν λογαριασμό σε δικαστήρια. Λες και το ελληνικό ίντερνετ είναι το τσιφλίκι τους.
> 
> Και τα μπλοκαρισματα του ερντογάν ξέρουν κάποιοι να παρακάμπτουν, αλλά παραμένουν μπλοκαρισματα.


Δεν είναι περίεργοι τύποι,   είναι κάποιοι που τους έχει δοθεί αυτή η δυνατότητα,  θα μου πεις τώρα εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα και με τους δικαστές, αλλά οκ 

Αυτό που μπλοκάρουν είναι κάτι το *παράνομο*,   δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ελευθερία του λόγου που μπλοκάρει ο Ερντογαν.
Θεωρώ οτι ο χειρότερος εχθρός της ελευθερίας του λόγου είναι αυτοί που τον βάζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι με το κόψιμο παράνομων σελίδων που δίνουν έργα που δεν είναι δικά τους.

----------


## famous-walker

Ίσως είναι καιρός να αρχίσουμε να χρησιμοποιούμε εργαλεία σαν τα παρακάτω.
https://www.dw.com/en/ooni-an-app-fo...hip/a-53224221

----------


## Zus

> Δεν είναι περίεργοι τύποι,   είναι κάποιοι που τους έχει δοθεί αυτή η δυνατότητα,  θα μου πεις τώρα εσύ έχεις πρόβλημα και με τους δικαστές, αλλά οκ 
> 
> Αυτό που μπλοκάρουν είναι κάτι το *παράνομο*,   δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ελευθερία του λόγου που μπλοκάρει ο Ερντογαν.
> Θεωρώ οτι ο χειρότερος εχθρός της ελευθερίας του λόγου είναι αυτοί που τον βάζουν στο ίδιο καζάνι με το κόψιμο παράνομων σελίδων που δίνουν έργα που δεν είναι δικά τους.


Δυνατότητα μα κόβουν οτι αυτοί αποφασίσουν πώς είναι παράνομο παρακαπτωντας τα πάντα. Τρομακτικό.

Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνουν και κάποιοι άλλοι. Την λέξη παράνομο μπορείς να την ξεχειλωσεις όσο θέλεις.

----------


## sdikr

> Δυνατότητα μα κόβουν οτι αυτοί αποφασίσουν πώς είναι παράνομο παρακαπτωντας τα πάντα. Τρομακτικό.
> 
> Ακριβώς το ίδιο κάνουν και κάποιοι άλλοι. Την λέξη παράνομο μπορείς να την ξεχειλωσεις όσο θέλεις.


Όχι ρε συ.
Έχουν την δυνατότητα να κόψουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα,  πράγματα που κάνουνε κρααα πως έχουν παράνομες ταινίες

Καμία σχέση με ερντογαν.


Αν βρεις κάποια σελίδα που κόψανε που δεν έχει σχέση με παράνομες ταινίες μπορείς να τους πάρεις το σπίτι.

Σταματήστε να ξεσκίζετε την ελευθερία λόγου για να προστατέψετε το πως θα δούμε την τάδε ταινία τζάμπα.

----------


## famous-walker

> Όχι ρε συ.
> Έχουν την δυνατότητα να κόψουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα,  πράγματα που κάνουνε κρααα πως έχουν παράνομες ταινίες
> 
> Καμία σχέση με ερντογαν.
> 
> 
> Αν βρεις κάποια σελίδα που κόψανε που δεν έχει σχέση με παράνομες ταινίες μπορείς να τους πάρεις το σπίτι.
> 
> Σταματήστε να ξεσκίζετε την ελευθερία λόγου για να προστατέψετε το πως θα δούμε την τάδε ταινία τζάμπα.


Εγώ προσωπικά μπαίνω σε τέτοιες σελίδες γιατί μου αρέσει να διαβάζω τα σχόλια. Αλλιώς ας απαγορέψουμε και τα μαχαίρια.

----------


## Zus

Να το καθιερώσουμε αν είναι τότε αυτό το παραμυθακι, να πάψουν και οι καθυστερήσεις στα δικαστήρια. Να βάλουμε άλλες 5-6 ομάδες μικρών θεών που τους κόβει το μάτι και την μυρίζονται την παρανομία να ανακοινώνουν τα αποτελέσματα κάθε τόσο. Και σε όποιον δεν αρέσει ας αποδείξει οτι είναι αθώος.

----------


## deniSun

> πράγματα που κάνουνε κρααα πως έχουν παράνομες ταινίες


Με αυτή την έννοια θα έπρεπε να κλείσει και τα xxx;
Εκτός από τις εταιρείες που τα δίνουν επί πληρωμή όλοι οι άλλοι τα έχουν παράνομα.

Προσωπικά δεν νομίζω καν ότι νοιάζονται για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα των εταιρειών.
Η δουλειά γίνεται από μέσα από τους κινηματογράφους και τα (όσα έμειναν) video/dvd club.
Δεν φαντάζομαι δηλαδή ότι ήρθε στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση η paramount για να της τραβήξει το αυτή για την προβολή της ταινίας avengers.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μια χαρά πετυχαίνουν πράγματα.
> Εμείς καθόμαστε και λέμε ευχαριστούμε για τις λίστες και να θα αλλάξουμε dns
> 
> Αυτοί τα διαβάζουνε και σιγά σιγά θα δούμε πιο ζόρικα πράγματα, αφού με απλό κόψιμο σε dns δεν στρώνει το θέμα.


δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από το κόψιμο σε DNS ούτε καν να κυνηγήσουν τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές πόσο μάλλον τους απλούς χρήστες

Καθώς αν κάνουν το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ λάθος να αλλάξουν την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία στα μέτρα τους τότε μάντεψε τι θα γίνει ... και πόσους θα πάρει η μπάλα που θα βγαίνουν και θα κλαίγονται στα δελτία ειδήσεων των 20:00 στα ΜΜΕ.

- - - Updated - - -




> Όχι ρε συ.
> Έχουν την δυνατότητα να κόψουν συγκεκριμένα πράγματα,  πράγματα που κάνουνε κρααα πως έχουν παράνομες ταινίες
> 
> Καμία σχέση με ερντογαν.
> 
> 
> Αν βρεις κάποια σελίδα που κόψανε που δεν έχει σχέση με παράνομες ταινίες μπορείς να τους πάρεις το σπίτι.
> 
> Σταματήστε να ξεσκίζετε την ελευθερία λόγου για να προστατέψετε το πως θα δούμε την τάδε ταινία τζάμπα.


Όταν δίνεις "τέτοια εξουσία" σε κάποιους πίστεψε με πάρα πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να μεγαλώσει η "έννοια" τι απαγορεύεται έτσι μην σου κάνει εντύπωση αν αύριο δεν τους αρέσει μια ιστοσελίδα ενημέρωσης (ΜΜΕ) ή κάποια ιστοσελίδα τεχνολογικού περιεχομένου όπως το ADSLgr.com/Insomnia.gr κτλ.. να κόψουν την πρόσβαση.

----------


## sdikr

> δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από το κόψιμο σε DNS ούτε καν να κυνηγήσουν τους ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές πόσο μάλλον τους απλούς χρήστες
> 
> Καθώς αν κάνουν το ΜΕΓΑΛΟ λάθος να αλλάξουν την υπάρχουσα νομοθεσία στα μέτρα τους τότε μάντεψε τι θα γίνει ... και πόσους θα πάρει η μπάλα που θα βγαίνουν και θα κλαίγονται στα δελτία ειδήσεων των 20:00 στα ΜΜΕ.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν δίνεις "τέτοια εξουσία" σε κάποιους πίστεψε με πάρα πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να μεγαλώσει η "έννοια" τι απαγορεύεται έτσι μην σου κάνει εντύπωση αν αύριο δεν τους αρέσει μια ιστοσελίδα ενημέρωσης (ΜΜΕ) ή κάποια ιστοσελίδα τεχνολογικού περιεχομένου όπως το ADSLgr.com/Insomnia.gr κτλ.. να κόψουν την πρόσβαση.


Φυσικά και μπορούν να κάνουν κάτι παραπάνω, γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και εδώ.

----------


## dimyok

Τωρα ελπιζω να μην αρχισεις να λες οτι πρέπει να γίνουμε τουρκια για τα συμφέροντα των συρινακηδων .... Δεν εχω κατεβασει ποτε τουρκικο σηριαλ και ουτε πρόκειται  :Razz:  Φυσικα ανησυχώ όταν έχουμε δει πως χώνουν πολυνομοσχέδια και τα αφεντικά ειναι οι γερμανοι που τα κυνηγάνε.

----------


## anon

> Οχι δεν την έχουν ακόμα,  τόσοι και τόσοι λένε πως το κόψιμο σε επίπεδο dns   είναι απλα μια τρύπα στο νερό.


Πιάνει το συντριπτικό ποσοστό απο τους νουμπάδες ευκαιριακούς χρήστες αυτών των τεχνολογιών, τους οποίους οδηγούν εύκολα στο μαντρί. Και αυτός είναι ο στόχος. Γιατί έχει και μικρό κόστος. Οι "επαγγελματίες" πειρατές θα βρούν την λύση, και κοστίζει πολύ να τους μπλοκάρεις, οπότε για αυτό και είναι ακόμα χαλαρά τα πράγματα...

- - - Updated - - -




> Με αυτή την έννοια θα έπρεπε να κλείσει και τα xxx;


Υπάρχουν κινήσεις, σε πολλά κράτη, για τελείως αποκλεισμό οποιουδήποτε σαιτ με ΧΧΧ περιεχόμενο. Ακόμα δεν έχουμε δεί να γίνεται, αλλά υπάρχουν μεγάλες ομάδες πολιτών που πιέζουν προς αυτόν τον στόχο, και νομίζω αργά ή γρήγορα θα το δούμε να γίνεται κάπου σε κάποια χώρα ή σε κάποια πολιτεία των ΗΠΑ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Φυσικά και μπορούν


Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από το κόψιμο σε DNS μέσω των ελληνικών ISP 

ούτε να αλλάξουν μέθοδο μπλοκαρίσματος καθώς αυτό θα έχει "παράπλευρες απώλειες" σε αυτούς που αποτελούν τους "εταίρους" της επιτροπής αλλά και σε άλλους κλάδους.

απλά η μέθοδος κόψιμο DNS αποδίδει καρπούς καθώς οι απλοί/άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία χρήστες που είχαν μάθει να μπαίνουν σε μια παράνομη ιστοσελίδα (όπως αρκετές που αναφέρει η λίστα) και να βλέπουν την ταινία/σειρά τους online streaming

έτσι έχουν αυξηθεί οι συνδρομές σε υπηρεσίες τύπου NETFLIX όπως και οι συνδρομές στα συνδρομητικά κανάλια NOVA - COSMOTE TV - WIND VISION - VODAFONE TV

δεν είναι πάρα πολλοί αυτοί που θα κατεβάσουν μια ταινία/σειρά , θα βάλουν υπότιτλους και θα κάτσουν να την δούν

ούτε αυτοί που θα μπουν σε τορρεντάδικα 

καθώς αυτό προϋποθέτει ότι γνωρίζουν μερικά πράγματα πάνω από την τεχνολογία

- - - Updated - - -




> Τωρα ελπιζω να μην αρχισεις να λες οτι πρέπει να γίνουμε τουρκια για τα συμφέροντα των συρινακηδων .... Δεν εχω κατεβασει ποτε τουρκικο σηριαλ και ουτε πρόκειται  Φυσικα ανησυχώ όταν έχουμε δει πως χώνουν πολυνομοσχέδια και τα αφεντικά ειναι οι γερμανοι που τα κυνηγάνε.


να σε ενημερώσω ότι όποια ιστοσελίδα κάνει το λάθος να ανεβάσει τούρκικη σειρά των οποίων τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα τα έχει συγκεκριμένη ελληνική εταιρεία - έλληνας παραγωγός σε χρόνο dt έχει κλείσει

το ίδιο ισχύει αν ανεβάσει ταινία XXX από τον σειρηνάκη.

----------


## sdikr

> Δεν μπορούν να κάνουν τίποτα παραπάνω από το κόψιμο σε DNS μέσω των ελληνικών ISP 
> 
> ούτε να αλλάξουν μέθοδο μπλοκαρίσματος καθώς αυτό θα έχει "παράπλευρες απώλειες" σε αυτούς που αποτελούν τους "εταίρους" της επιτροπής αλλά και σε άλλους κλάδους.
> 
> απλά η μέθοδος κόψιμο DNS αποδίδει καρπούς καθώς οι απλοί/άσχετοι με την τεχνολογία χρήστες που είχαν μάθει να μπαίνουν σε μια παράνομη ιστοσελίδα (όπως αρκετές που αναφέρει η λίστα) και να βλέπουν την ταινία/σειρά τους online streaming
> 
> έτσι έχουν αυξηθεί οι συνδρομές σε υπηρεσίες τύπου NETFLIX όπως και οι συνδρομές στα συνδρομητικά κανάλια NOVA - COSMOTE TV - WIND VISION - VODAFONE TV
> 
> δεν είναι πάρα πολλοί αυτοί που θα κατεβάσουν μια ταινία/σειρά , θα βάλουν υπότιτλους και θα κάτσουν να την δούν
> ...


 γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και εδώ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> γίνεται σε άλλες χώρες θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή και εδώ.


σε άλλες χώρες πολλά γίνονται όπως υπάρχουν πάρα πολύ μεγάλες διαφορές με μας εδώ

εδώ δεν θα γίνει τίποτα παραπάνω από ότι γίνεται τώρα.

----------


## uncharted

Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: υπάρχει τίποτα της προκοπής να πειρατέψεις στις μέρες μας;

Σχεδόν όλα έχουν καταντήσει συγκαλυμμένη προπαγάνδα (με δήθεν μανδύα entertainment) για εξυπηρέτηση συμφερόντων (ευγενική χορηγία των απανταχού think tanks, που "χτίζουν" τις επόμενες γενιές ανθρώπων).

Τι ακριβώς να δεις λοιπόν; Το "Cuties" του Netflix; Προτιμώ να πάω να ξεράσω στην μάπα των εμπνευστών.  :Evil: 

Όταν ο κόσμος ξυπνήσει και καταλάβει ότι το Hollywood (και πλέον και το Netflix) του σερβίρει πνευματικό πολτό προς διαμόρφωση συνειδήσεων, τότε μόνος του θα γυρίσει την πλάτη σε όλα (Hollywood, Netflix, torrents).

Τα σκατά είναι σκατά από όπου κι αν προέρχονται, κι ας σερβίρονται σε ελκυστικό περιτύλιγμα δώρου. Προσέχουμε λοιπόν τι πνευματική τροφή εισάγουμε στον εγκέφαλο μας, με την ίδια λογική που προσέχουμε τι τροφή βάζουμε στο στομάχι μας. Είμαστε ότι τρώμε, πνευματικά και σωματικά.

----------


## dimyok

Το Cuties πράγματι είναι new low στα σκατά της συνδρομης

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ θα ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο: υπάρχει τίποτα της προκοπής να πειρατέψεις στις μέρες μας;
> 
> Σχεδόν όλα έχουν καταντήσει συγκαλυμμένη προπαγάνδα (με δήθεν μανδύα entertainment) για εξυπηρέτηση συμφερόντων (ευγενική χορηγία των απανταχού think tanks, που "χτίζουν" τις επόμενες γενιές ανθρώπων).
> 
> Τι ακριβώς να δεις λοιπόν; Το "Cuties" του Netflix; Προτιμώ να πάω να ξεράσω στην μάπα των εμπνευστών. 
> 
> Όταν ο κόσμος ξυπνήσει και καταλάβει ότι το Hollywood (και πλέον και το Netflix) του σερβίρει πνευματικό πολτό προς διαμόρφωση συνειδήσεων, τότε μόνος του θα γυρίσει την πλάτη σε όλα (Hollywood, Netflix, torrents).
> 
> Τα σκατά είναι σκατά από όπου κι αν προέρχονται, κι ας σερβίρονται σε ελκυστικό περιτύλιγμα δώρου. Προσέχουμε λοιπόν τι πνευματική τροφή εισάγουμε στον εγκέφαλο μας, με την ίδια λογική που προσέχουμε τι τροφή βάζουμε στο στομάχι μας. Είμαστε ότι τρώμε, πνευματικά και σωματικά.


όχι δεν υπάρχει

τουλάχιστον από την επίγεια τηλεόραση (DIGEA) γιατί συνδρομητική (NOVA/COSMOTE/WIND/VODAFONE) δεν διαθέτω

εκεί έξω είναι η απόλυτη σαβούρα/σκουπίδια ότι υπάρχει/κυκλοφορεί (έχω πάρα πολύ καιρό να κάνω επίσκεψη από τον "Θείο")

τα καλά τα έχω δει είτε από το NETFLIX είτε από το AMAZON PRIME είτε από το APPLE TV.

για αυτό έχω σκιστεί σε αγορές παιχνιδιών για τον υπολογιστή ή για την κονσόλα...

δεν φταίει φίλε μου το NETFLIX για το Cuties (σημείωση την είδα στο NETFLIX κανένα απολύτως ενδιαφέρον...αντιθέτως μετά με έκανε να δω το Star Trek κάμποσα επεισόδια)

εδώ έχουμε BIG BROTHER - THE BARCHELOT κτλ...

----------


## Zus

Τι είναι αυτό το cuties ρε παιδιά?  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Τι είναι αυτό το cuties ρε παιδιά?


δεν χάνεις που δεν το έχεις δει

μια βλακεία και μισή που έκαναν "ντόρο" επειδή χρησιμοποιεί "παιδιά" σε μικρή ηλικία πασαρέλα/τραγούδι

εδώ στην ελλάδα είμαστε ανώτεροι.

----------


## MitsosGate13

> δεν χάνεις που δεν το έχεις δει
> 
> μια βλακεία και μισή που έκαναν "ντόρο" επειδή χρησιμοποιεί "παιδιά" σε μικρή ηλικία πασαρέλα/τραγούδι
> 
> εδώ στην ελλάδα είμαστε ανώτεροι.


Softcore παιδική πορνογραφία είναι, όπως και να το θέσεις. Δεν χωράνε δικαιολογίες εδώ.

----------


## jap

Άλλες χώρες, άλλα ήθη. Και αμερικάνικο πόνημα να ήταν δεν θα με εξέπλησσε. Αλλά κι εδώ βγαίνουν πιτσιρίκια να δείξουν την πραμάτεια τους στο γυαλί και λένε μπράβο, ή τα προβάλλουν κάτι βλάκες γονείς μέσα από τα facebook, και μετά μεγαλώνουν με πρότυπο να γίνουν όλες μοντέλες και τραγουδιάρες (και μοντέλοι-τραγουδιάρηδες) γιατί αυτά βλέπουν και μαϊμουδίζουν. Όσο προσπερνάμε τέτοιες ηλιθιότητες και δεν τις βλέπουμε 'από περιέργεια' τόσο θα σταματήσουν να τις φτιάχνουν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Softcore παιδική πορνογραφία είναι, όπως και να το θέσεις. Δεν χωράνε δικαιολογίες εδώ.


Συμφωνώ μαζί σου

αλλά εδώ στην ελλάδα οι γονείς κάνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στα παιδιά τους...φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ

----------


## uncharted

> Συμφωνώ μαζί σου
> 
> αλλά εδώ στην ελλάδα οι γονείς κάνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στα παιδιά τους...φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ


Προϊόντα του συστήματος είναι και οι γονείς, οπότε γιατί εκπλήσσεσαι;

Αυτή η ιστορία με τον Epstein ήταν απλά η κορυφή του παγόβουνου... θα δούμε πολλά στην πορεία.

----------


## xaris2335

Το ότι το netflix προωθεί την παιδική πορνογραφία μέσα απο το cuties αυτό δεν το σχολίασε κανείς.  :Whistle: 


Τους κάνω και διαφήμιση τους μπαγλαμάδες  :Mad: 
Το παράνομο downloading μας πείραξε  :Laughing:

----------


## famous-walker

Γάλλοι είναι, μην τους παρεξηγείς...

----------


## xaris2335

Καλά έλεγε ο Πλάτωνας, *όμοιος ομοίω αεί πελάζει*  :Wink:

----------


## uncharted

> Το ότι το netflix προωθεί την παιδική πορνογραφία μέσα απο το cuties αυτό *δεν το σχολίασε κανείς*. 
> 
> 
> Τους κάνω και διαφήμιση τους μπαγλαμάδες 
> Το παράνομο downloading μας πείραξε


Σου ξέφυγε το post μου μάλλον:

https://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads...=1#post6896779

----------


## stefanos1999

> αλλά εδώ στην ελλάδα οι γονείς κάνουν πολύ χειρότερα πράγματα στα παιδιά τους...φαντάζομαι καταλαβαίνεις τι εννοώ


  δε μας το εξηγείς λίγο, εγώ πχ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## xaris2335

> Γάλλοι είναι, μην τους παρεξηγείς...


Ας φέρουν τα κλεμμένα που έχουν στο Λούβρο και μετά συζητάμε μαζί τους, αλλά δεν επεκτείνομαι  περισσότερο γιατί ξεφεύγουμε απο το θέμα μας.
Bring Them Back θα έπρεπε να είναι για όλα τα κλεμμένα και όχι μόνο για τον Έλγιν



- - - Updated - - -




> Όσο προσπερνάμε τέτοιες ηλιθιότητες και δεν τις βλέπουμε 'από περιέργεια' τόσο θα σταματήσουν να τις φτιάχνουν.


Είπες τη λέξη κλειδί εκεί ποντάρουν στην περιέργεια και στο παράνομο, όταν κάτι είναι παράνομο ο κόσμος θέλει να το μάθει, π.χ. Ο Ευφυέστατος Καποδίστριας που έκανε παράνομες τις πατάτες και τώρα όλη η Ελλάδα τρώει πατάτες  :Wink:

----------


## dimyok

Παλι πατάτες ?  :Razz:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το ότι το netflix προωθεί την παιδική πορνογραφία μέσα απο το cuties αυτό δεν το σχολίασε κανείς. 
> 
> 
> Τους κάνω και διαφήμιση τους μπαγλαμάδες 
> Το παράνομο downloading μας πείραξε


δεν θα το σχολιάσω

οι έλληνες γονείς έχουν προλάβει το NETFLIX που δείχνει την ταινία που αναφέρεις και καλά ότι προωθεί την παιδική πορνογραφία πράγμα που δεν ισχύει και είναι στην φαντασία όποιου το πιστεύει.

για ρώτα λοιπόν τους έλληνες γονείς που προωθούν τα παιδιά τους (ανεξαρτήτου φύλου) να γίνουν ηθοποιοί - τραγουδιστές - μοντέλα - παρουσιαστές κτλ , που φωτογραφίζονται και ανεβαίνουν στα μέσα κοινωνικής δικτύωσης από τους ίδιους τους γονείς τους και άλλα πολλά που θα μου επιτρέψεις να μην τα σχολιάσω

- - - Updated - - -




> δε μας το εξηγείς λίγο, εγώ πχ δεν το καταλαβαίνω.


το εξηγώ παρακάτω στον φίλο που θεωρεί την ταινία cuties του NETFLIX παιδική πορνογραφία

ότι έχουν προλάβει το NETFLIX οι έλληνες γονείς που προωθούν τα παιδιά τους (ανεξάρτητου φύλου) να γίνουν ηθοποιοί - τραγουδιστές - μοντέλα - παρουσιαστές κτλ...

αυτό είναι παιδική εκμετάλλευση - πορνογραφία κτλ...

----------


## anon

> Το ότι το netflix προωθεί την παιδική πορνογραφία μέσα απο το cuties αυτό δεν το σχολίασε κανείς. 
> 
> 
> Τους κάνω και διαφήμιση τους μπαγλαμάδες 
> Το παράνομο downloading μας πείραξε


Στην συνέχεια να βάλεις στην πυρά και την Λολίτα του Ναμπόκωφ. Μα τι λέω, εδώ κυκλοφορεί και σαν βιβλίο, και έχει γινει και ταινία οι 120 ημέρες των Σοδόμων του ΝτεΣαντ.

Εγώ την είδα την ταινία. Απο περιέργεια, λόγω ότι ακούστηκε τόσο πολύ (μπορει να το κάνανε και επίτηδες). Εαν θες να την δείς ως παιδόφιλος, βεβαίως και μπορείς να την δείς έτσι. Δεν αλλάζει το γεγονός ότι αυτά είναι μια πραγματικότητα που συμβαίνει, και αναλόγως ποιό ειναι το κίνητρο του σκηνοθετη αλλά και του θεατή, μπορούμε να ορίσουμε εαν μια ταινία είναι παιδοφιλικού χαρακτήρα (δεν έχει καν σοφτ σεξ, έλεος, απλά κουνιούνται προκλητικά, πολύ προκλητικά για την ηλικία τους). Ξέρω χειρότερα πράγματα που κάνουν παιδιά στις ηλικίες αυτές, και τα ξέρουμε όλοι. Θα μπορούσες πχ να δείς πως η μαυρούλα πιεζόταν απο το οικογενειακό περιβάλλον στα μουσουλμανικά στερεότυπα.

----------


## dimyok

Ε γι αυτο τα παντρεύουν από νωρίς να μη κάνουν twerking  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## jap

Για όποιον ενδιαφέρεται υπάρχει αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ, δεν ξέρω μήπως το έχουν στο ertflix. Δεν είναι καλό, ειδικά που συμβαίνει γύρω μας και το θεωρούμε ψιλοφυσιολογικό, αλλά είναι μια πραγματικότητα, ο ξεπεσμός είναι αυτό που περιέγραψε ο Zer0c00L και προέρχεται από τους ίδιους τους γονείς. Τώρα για τη σειρά δεν θα σχολιάσω, δεν την είδα άλλωστε, άστοχο το περί πορνογραφίας όποιος το είπε, σκουπίδια υπάρχουν πολλά (λέγε με bachelor, survivor, big brother, οικογενειακές ιστορίες και τόσα άλλα, εγχώρια και όχι μόνο) όπως και παραγωγές του κώλου τόσο σε netflix/amazon όσο κι αλλού, το δέλεαρ είναι η ποσότητα κι όχι η ποιότητα.

----------


## xaris2335

εγώ πάντως θα συμφωνήσω με το άρθρο ότι είναι ένα σκουπίδι του netflix γιατί σκουπίδια δεν είναι μόνο τα ριάλιτοι αλλά και αρκετές ταινίες ειδικά του χόλυγουντ  :Razz: 
Αυτά περνάνε στο υποσυνείδητο του μυαλού και θα συμφωνήσω με τους παπάδες ότι φτιάχνουν μια κοινωνία δαιμόνων.  :Twisted Evil:  
Προσωπικά δεν βλέπω θρίλερ γιατί θέλω να κοιμάμαι ήσυχος τα βράδια, ούτε παρακολουθώ τέτοιου είδους σκουπίδια ούτε καν απο περιέργεια  :Razz:

----------


## uncharted

Η επιτυχία της εκλεπτυσμένης (sophisticated) προπαγάνδας/κατήχησης έγκειται στο γεγονός ότι η μάζα δεν καταλαβαίνει ότι πρόκειται περί προπαγάνδας και την περνάει στο ντούκου («έλα μωρέ, δεν είναι τίποτα σπουδαίο»)... έτσι λέει και ο βάτραχος στην κατσαρόλα με την γνωστή μέθοδο της σαλαμοποίησης. Με την μια full throttle δεν πάει κανείς.

Περιμένετε να δείτε πως θα είναι τα ήθη των κοινωνιών το 2030-2040. Ο Epstein θα είναι γατάκι μπροστά στα όσα έρχονται.

Όσο για τα Bachelor/Big Brother και λοιπές εκπομπές εκπόρνευσης/εκμαυλισμού (εκεί το στάδιο κανονικοποίησης είναι πιο προχωρημένο), εντάσσονται στο ίδιο ακριβώς πλαίσιο διαμόρφωσης συνειδήσεων. Λάου-λάου γίνονται όλα σε βάθος δεκαετιών.

Για τους γονείς το είπα πιο πάνω και πέρασε στο ντούκου: έχουν φάει (και χωνέψει) κι αυτοί προ ετών τον πνευματικό πολτό τους, δεν είναι tabula rasa. Μια χαρά έχει κανονικοποιηθεί το γεγονός ότι τα πετάνε όλα έξω μέχρι και ανήλικα κοριτσάκια στο Instagram προς αγράν likes και followers, όσο οι γονείς χτυπάνε 12ωρα στην δουλειά (παλιά δούλευε ο ένας μόνο και μια χαρά συντηρούσε οικογένεια)... και δεν μιλάει κανείς αρμόδιος, μην τυχόν και θίξουμε τις πολυεθνικές που κονομάνε εις βάρος των πολλών.

Και τέλος να ξεκαθαρίσουμε ένα πράγμα: παιδοφιλία ΠΑΝΤΑ υπήρχε. Αυτό που δεν υπήρχε πάντα είναι η κανονικοποίηση/glorification αυτής. Αν η μάζα είναι ΟΚ με αυτό (κατά την γνώμη μου αργά ή γρήγορα θα το αποδεχτεί με το λέγε-λέγε, γνωστική γκεμπελική μέθοδος), πάω πάσο.

Και plz μην συγκρίνουμε τα βιβλία (που το 99% της μάζας ούτε που τα ανοίγει) με ένα καρα-mainstream μέσο "entertainment" όπως το Netflix που έχει εικόνα και ήχο (όχι σκέτο κείμενο). Καμία επαφή/σύγκριση σε network effect.

Παρατηρήστε ότι όλα αυτά διαχέονται προς όλα κράτη της Δύσης ομοιόμορφα, λες και υπάρχει μια κεντρική πηγή. Πως είναι οι περίεργες πολιτικές περί corona; Κάπως έτσι. Επαναλαμβανόμενες συμπτώσεις παύουν να είναι συμπτώσεις...

----------


## sdikr

Αυτό με τον βάτραχο είναι ακόμα ενας μύθος

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_frog



> Modern scientific sources report that the alleged phenomenon is not real. In 1995, Douglas Melton, a biologist at Harvard University, said, "If you put a frog in boiling water, it won't jump out. It will die. If you put it in cold water, it will jump before it gets hot—they don't sit still for you." George R. Zug, curator of reptiles and amphibians at the National Museum of Natural History, also rejected the suggestion, saying that "If a frog had a means of getting out, it certainly would get out."[3] In 2002 Victor H. Hutchison, a retired zoologist at the University of Oklahoma with a research interest in thermal relations of amphibians, said that "The legend is entirely incorrect!" He described how a critical thermal maximum for many frog species has been determined by contemporary research experiments: as the water is heated by about 2 °F (about 1 °C), per minute, the frog becomes increasingly active as it tries to escape, and eventually jumps out if it can.[4]


Καλό θα είναι να σταματήσουμε και εμείς να τον αναπαράγουμε

----------


## famous-walker

> Αυτό με τον βάτραχο είναι ακόμα ενας μύθος
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Boiling_frog
> 
> 
> Καλό θα είναι να σταματήσουμε και εμείς να τον αναπαράγουμε


Είναι δεν είναι μύθος, το concept με το οποίο συνήθως παρομοιάζεται ισχύει.

----------


## xaris2335

*Spoiler:*













> Περιμένετε να δείτε πως θα είναι τα ήθη των κοινωνιών το 2030-2040. Ο Epstein θα είναι γατάκι μπροστά στα όσα έρχονται.


δυστυχώς έχεις δίκιο θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σου, μακάρι να πέσουμε έξω, που δεν το βλέπω να γίνεται.
Ξέχασες να αναφέρεις *το πείραμα του stanford & Το πείραμα του Asch & η δύναμη της μάζας.*



- - - Updated - - -

Και όπως λένε οι Αμερικάνοι *There is more than meets the eye* 

- - - Updated - - -

Έχει βγει και ταινία το πείραμα του stanford  :Wink: 

*Spoiler:*

----------


## anon

οσο τα πρότυπα είναι οι τηλεοπτικοί μαιδανοί , και επιτυχία θεωρείται το χρήμα, και βλέπεις γυναίκες να γίνονται "πετυχημένες" με ότι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη, για την σύγχρονη εποχή, κάνοντας μύρια όσα στο γυαλί, μην σας φαίνεται παράξενο ότι αυτά τα πρότυπα περνάνε και στα παιδιά. Τα παιδιά βλέπουν τι η κοινωνία μας θεωρεί επιτυχία, και αυτό δίνει τον στόχο για τον οποίο πρέπει να κινηθούν. Οταν έχεις εκπομπές για τις Καρντάσιαν, που όλοι ξέρουμε πως έγινε φίρμα, τι θέλεις; Δεν φταίει κάποια συγκεκριμένη σειρά, φταίει το όλο σύστημα που εμείς οι ίδιοι καλλιεργούμε. Οπως είπαν και άλλοι, παιδοφιλια πχ υπήρχε πάντα. Μέχρι και στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη έχει παιδοφιλικές καταστάσεις, όπως πχ του Λοτ και πήδηξε τις δυο του κόρες, ανήλικες (αλλά είναι άγιος, η γυναίκα του έγινε στήλη άλατος, ίσως για να μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του ο Λοτ). 

Μέχρι πρόσφατα σε πολλές χώρες η μικρότερη ηλικία όπου ένα κορίτσι έκανε συνεναιτικό σεξ ήταν 14 ετών. Εαν ήταν συνεναιτικό, δεν μπορούσε ο ενήλικος εραστής (ασχέτως ηλικίας) να κατηγορηθεί για αποπλάνηση, βιασμό ή οτιδήποτε. Νομίζω ότι ισχύει ακόμα σε αρκετές χώρες. Μην πω ότι το όλο θέμα αυτό έχει να κάνει και με το ντύσιμο και την εμφάνιση. Ολες ξαφνικά θέλουν να έχουν περιφέρειες Καρντάσιαν (έλεος). Εγινε μόδα η φαρδοκωλία (Η κωλοφαρδία αντίθετα πάντα ήταν επιθυμητή  :Razz:  )

Eπίσης έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι στην σημερινή εποχή έχουν παρατεταμένες εφηβείες. τα παιδιά, παραμένουν "παιδιά" μέχρι και τα 30 τους πολλές φορές. Ενώ πριν 100 χρονια, στα 18 είχες ήδη οικογένεια και παιδιά. Εκείνες τις εποχές, αρραβωνιάσματα και παντριες ακόμα κσι στα 14, δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστο (το κάνουν ακόμα οι ρομά). Δεν ήταν παιδοφιλία;

Τέλος πάντων, τα πάντα οδηγούνται απο τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα της εποχής. Καλώς ή κακώς, τα πρότυπά που έχουμε είναι άκρως σεξουαλικά, και εν μέρει όλοι μας, ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ, φταίμε σε αυτό. και απο την άλλη λόγω παρατεταμένης εφηβείας των παιδιών αυτά δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν σεξουαλική ζωή μέχρι τα 20 τουλάχιστον! Οποία υποκρισία. Οι ΗΠΑ πχ είναι τα κράτη με την μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή (και τζίρο) σε πορνό, αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα και η πιο πουριτανική χώρα. Υποκρισία, αλλά για φαντάσου να μην ήταν έστω για το θεαθείναι  πουριτανική, που θα είμασταν. Δεν θα ξεχάσω μάνα μιας συμμαθήτριας μου όταν ακόμα ήμουν μαθητής στο Λύκειο, που την άκουσα σε άλλη μάνα να λέει (δεν με είχαν δεί) "εγώ την κόρη μου θα την κάνω πουτ@ν@ για να μην πέσει κορόιδο με έρωτες, και να βρεί ένα κορόιδο να του τα τρώει". (μιλάμε αυτό αρχές 80'ς)

Τα πρότυπα τα κάνουν οι γονείς, τα κάνει η κοινωνία που οι ίδιοι οι ενήλικες που είναι μέρος της, και τα παιδιά γίνονται δέκτες αυτών των ερεθισμάτων. Απο αυτή την άποψη η ταινία νομίζω πέτυχε τον στόχο της.  :Wink:  Στην Δύση αυτά είναι τα πρότυπα. Φταίει η ταινία, ή χτύπησε ένα ευαίσθητο σημείο, που θέλουμε να κάνουμε πως δεν υπάρχει; Πλέον εδώ και χρόνια, όχι τώρα, η ΤιΒι βρίθει σκηνών καθαρού ή υπονοούμενου σεξ. Και άκριτης βίας, σε σημείο τρόμου. Θα πρέπει να τα κόψουμε όλα αυτά. Οπως επίσης όλες οι σύζυγοι να πάψουν να δουλεύουν προκειμένου να κοιτάνε το σπίτι και τα παιδιά, ώστε να μην πέφτουν θύματα αυτών των σειρήνων.... good luck with that.

η άλλη περίπτωση είναι να κάνουμε πως δεν το ξέρουμε. ΚΛείστε όλες τις σχετικές αναφορές που μας αναγκάζουν να ζοριστούμε, κάψτε όλες αυτές τις ταινίες που έχουν παιδοφιλικές αναφορές. Ετσι είμαστε μια χαρά. Αφού δεν ξέρουμε, δεν βλέπουμε, δεν τρέχει τίποτα. Ολα μια χαρά!!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οσο τα πρότυπα είναι οι τηλεοπτικοί μαιδανοί , και επιτυχία θεωρείται το χρήμα, και βλέπεις γυναίκες να γίνονται "πετυχημένες" με ότι σημαίνει αυτή η λέξη, για την σύγχρονη εποχή, κάνοντας μύρια όσα στο γυαλί, μην σας φαίνεται παράξενο ότι αυτά τα πρότυπα περνάνε και στα παιδιά. Τα παιδιά βλέπουν τι η κοινωνία μας θεωρεί επιτυχία, και αυτό δίνει τον στόχο για τον οποίο πρέπει να κινηθούν. Οταν έχεις εκπομπές για τις Καρντάσιαν, που όλοι ξέρουμε πως έγινε φίρμα, τι θέλεις; Δεν φταίει κάποια συγκεκριμένη σειρά, φταίει το όλο σύστημα που εμείς οι ίδιοι καλλιεργούμε. Οπως είπαν και άλλοι, παιδοφιλια πχ υπήρχε πάντα. Μέχρι και στην Παλαιά Διαθήκη έχει παιδοφιλικές καταστάσεις, όπως πχ του Λοτ και πήδηξε τις δυο του κόρες, ανήλικες (αλλά είναι άγιος, η γυναίκα του έγινε στήλη άλατος, ίσως για να μπορεί να κάνει την δουλειά του ο Λοτ). 
> 
> Μέχρι πρόσφατα σε πολλές χώρες η μικρότερη ηλικία όπου ένα κορίτσι έκανε συνεναιτικό σεξ ήταν 14 ετών. Εαν ήταν συνεναιτικό, δεν μπορούσε ο ενήλικος εραστής (ασχέτως ηλικίας) να κατηγορηθεί για αποπλάνηση, βιασμό ή οτιδήποτε. Νομίζω ότι ισχύει ακόμα σε αρκετές χώρες. Μην πω ότι το όλο θέμα αυτό έχει να κάνει και με το ντύσιμο και την εμφάνιση. Ολες ξαφνικά θέλουν να έχουν περιφέρειες Καρντάσιαν (έλεος). Εγινε μόδα η φαρδοκωλία (Η κωλοφαρδία αντίθετα πάντα ήταν επιθυμητή  )
> 
> Eπίσης έχει να κάνει με το γεγονός ότι στην σημερινή εποχή έχουν παρατεταμένες εφηβείες. τα παιδιά, παραμένουν "παιδιά" μέχρι και τα 30 τους πολλές φορές. Ενώ πριν 100 χρονια, στα 18 είχες ήδη οικογένεια και παιδιά. Εκείνες τις εποχές, αρραβωνιάσματα και παντριες ακόμα κσι στα 14, δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστο (το κάνουν ακόμα οι ρομά). Δεν ήταν παιδοφιλία;
> 
> Τέλος πάντων, τα πάντα οδηγούνται απο τα κοινωνικά πρότυπα της εποχής. Καλώς ή κακώς, τα πρότυπά που έχουμε είναι άκρως σεξουαλικά, και εν μέρει όλοι μας, ΜΑ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ, φταίμε σε αυτό. και απο την άλλη λόγω παρατεταμένης εφηβείας των παιδιών αυτά δεν θα πρέπει να έχουν σεξουαλική ζωή μέχρι τα 20 τουλάχιστον! Οποία υποκρισία. Οι ΗΠΑ πχ είναι τα κράτη με την μεγαλύτερη παραγωγή (και τζίρο) σε πορνό, αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονα και η πιο πουριτανική χώρα. Υποκρισία, αλλά για φαντάσου να μην ήταν έστω για το θεαθείναι  πουριτανική, που θα είμασταν. Δεν θα ξεχάσω μάνα μιας συμμαθήτριας μου όταν ακόμα ήμουν μαθητής στο Λύκειο, που την άκουσα σε άλλη μάνα να λέει (δεν με είχαν δεί) "εγώ την κόρη μου θα την κάνω πουτ@ν@ για να μην πέσει κορόιδο με έρωτες, και να βρεί ένα κορόιδο να του τα τρώει". (μιλάμε αυτό αρχές 80'ς)
> 
> Τα πρότυπα τα κάνουν οι γονείς, τα κάνει η κοινωνία που οι ίδιοι οι ενήλικες που είναι μέρος της, και τα παιδιά γίνονται δέκτες αυτών των ερεθισμάτων. Απο αυτή την άποψη η ταινία νομίζω πέτυχε τον στόχο της.  Στην Δύση αυτά είναι τα πρότυπα. Φταίει η ταινία, ή χτύπησε ένα ευαίσθητο σημείο, που θέλουμε να κάνουμε πως δεν υπάρχει; Πλέον εδώ και χρόνια, όχι τώρα, η ΤιΒι βρίθει σκηνών καθαρού ή υπονοούμενου σεξ. Και άκριτης βίας, σε σημείο τρόμου. Θα πρέπει να τα κόψουμε όλα αυτά. Οπως επίσης όλες οι σύζυγοι να πάψουν να δουλεύουν προκειμένου να κοιτάνε το σπίτι και τα παιδιά, ώστε να μην πέφτουν θύματα αυτών των σειρήνων.... good luck with that.
> ...


Σωστός για ακόμα μια φορά.

Τα συγχαρητήρια μου φίλε @anon

----------


## dimyok

Αν γινει μια ερευνα στη ταξη του παντως στα προοδευτικα ξενα δε νομιζω να βρεθει μικρο αθωο και παρθένο . Στα 18 εχουν φυγει και απο το σπιτι .. τουλάχιστο σε μας  κραταει ακόμα καποια μορφη οικογενειας δεν εχουμε γινει τετοιο μπ@ρδελο οπως τα πρότυπα ...  Αλλα σε λιγα χρονια δε θα χει μείνει τίποτα .... Btw το λύκειο που ήμαστε πριν 20 χρονια  περασα και τώρα θυμιζει κατι αναμεσα σε φυλακες ανηλικων και πορνειο ....

----------


## sdikr

> Αν γινει μια ερευνα στη ταξη του παντως στα προοδευτικα ξενα δε νομιζω να βρεθει μικρο αθωο και παρθένο . Στα 18 εχουν φυγει και απο το σπιτι .. τουλάχιστο σε μας  κραταει ακόμα καποια μορφη οικογενειας δεν εχουμε γινει τετοιο μπ@ρδελο οπως τα πρότυπα ...  Αλλα σε λιγα χρονια δε θα χει μείνει τίποτα .... Btw το λύκειο που ήμαστε πριν 20 χρονια  περασα και τώρα θυμιζει κατι αναμεσα σε φυλακες ανηλικων και πορνειο ....


Φαντάσου τι θα έλεγε κάποιος 40αρης που θα περνούσε έξω απο το δικό σου όταν πήγαινες εσύ  :Wink:

----------


## dimyok

Καλημέρα ελεγε και δε έτρωγε πέτρες και καρεκλιές  :Razz:

----------


## Zounds

καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο ασφαλές είναι σήμερα πχ το κατέβασμα με torrent παιχνιδιών, ταινιών ; θεωρείται παράνομη πράξη ;

----------


## tiffany

> καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο ασφαλές είναι σήμερα πχ το κατέβασμα με torrent παιχνιδιών, ταινιών ; θεωρείται παράνομη πράξη ;


Ποτέ δεν ήταν νόμιμη. Το προστατευμένο υλικό πάντα θα είναι παράνομο.

Τα μόνα που επιτρέπονται είναι αυτά που έχει περάσει ο χρόνος για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και πράγματα με ελεύθερες άδειες όπως η GNU.

Πάντως σε λίγο καιρό θα χτυπήσει νέα καμπάνα από γνωστό ελληνικό tracker. Μέχρι τώρα είναι ελεύθερος και με μεγάλη ελαστικότητα. Αλλά από τις αρχές του χρόνου ανακοίνωσαν πως θα "κλείσουν" και θα δέχονται μόνο δωρεές. Εννοείται πως θα γίνουν πρωτοσέλιδο.

----------


## Zounds

οταν λες που εχει περασει ο χρονος για πνευματικα δικαιωματα τυπου ; pc games δεκαετιας πχ ; με τις ταινιες τι γινεται ;

- - - Updated - - -




> Ποτέ δεν ήταν νόμιμη. Το προστατευμένο υλικό πάντα θα είναι παράνομο.
> 
> Τα μόνα που επιτρέπονται είναι αυτά που έχει περάσει ο χρόνος για τα πνευματικά δικαιώματα και πράγματα με ελεύθερες άδειες όπως η GNU.
> 
> Πάντως σε λίγο καιρό θα χτυπήσει νέα καμπάνα από γνωστό ελληνικό tracker. Μέχρι τώρα είναι ελεύθερος και με μεγάλη ελαστικότητα. Αλλά από τις αρχές του χρόνου ανακοίνωσαν πως θα "κλείσουν" και θα δέχονται μόνο δωρεές. Εννοείται πως θα γίνουν πρωτοσέλιδο.


οταν λες που εχει περασει ο χρονος για πνευματικα δικαιωματα τυπου ; pc games δεκαετιας πχ ; με τις ταινιες τι γινεται ;

----------


## tiffany

Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και δεν είμαι και ειδικός να το απαντήσω. Ένας δικηγόρος το γνωρίζει καλύτερα.

Δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το χρόνο αλλά και με το ποιοι έχουν τα δικαιώματα. Πχ εγώ μπορεί μετά από 10 χρόνια να δώσω ένα βιβλίο μου ελεύθερο. Αλλά την ίδια στιγμή να κρατήσω στην κατοχή μου τα δικαιώματα του ΧΧΧ που έγραψε ο προπάππος μου και ακόμη φέρνει κέρδη.

Πχ η Ιλιάδα εννοείτε πως δεν έχει δικαιώματα διότι "γράφτηκε" 2800 πριν. Αλλά τα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν τα έχουν γράψει - μεταφράσει κάποιοι σύγχρονοι και αυτοί έχουν δικαιώματα. Οπότε δεν μπορείς να μοιράσεις ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο και να ισχυριστείς ότι το έγραψε ο Όμηρος άρα είναι δωρεάν.

Αλλά γενικά είναι παράνομο. Και επειδή το ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο είναι τόσο λίγο κάνε σαν να μην υπάρχει.

----------


## sdikr

> καλησπέρα, γνωρίζει κάποιος πόσο ασφαλές είναι σήμερα πχ το κατέβασμα με torrent παιχνιδιών, ταινιών ; θεωρείται παράνομη πράξη ;


Ναι είναι παράνομο,   αν απλά κατεβάζεις  κανένας εισαγγελέας δεν θα δώσει την άδεια για άρση απορρήτου.   
Αν ανεβάζεις κιόλας αλλάζει το θέμα.

Αν σου γίνει κάποιος έλεγχος για άλλον λόγο και βρούνε παράνομα κατεβασμένο λογισμικό, τότε μπαίνει και πρόστιμο,  αυτό συνήθως όμως σε επαγγελματική στέγη.

----------


## mzaf

> Δεν είναι τόσο απλά τα πράγματα και δεν είμαι και ειδικός να το απαντήσω. Ένας δικηγόρος το γνωρίζει καλύτερα.
> 
> Δεν έχει να κάνει μόνο με το χρόνο αλλά και με το ποιοι έχουν τα δικαιώματα. Πχ εγώ μπορεί μετά από 10 χρόνια να δώσω ένα βιβλίο μου ελεύθερο. Αλλά την ίδια στιγμή να κρατήσω στην κατοχή μου τα δικαιώματα του ΧΧΧ που έγραψε ο προπάππος μου και ακόμη φέρνει κέρδη.
> 
> Πχ η Ιλιάδα εννοείτε πως δεν έχει δικαιώματα διότι "γράφτηκε" 2800 πριν. Αλλά τα βιβλία που κυκλοφορούν τα έχουν γράψει - μεταφράσει κάποιοι σύγχρονοι και αυτοί έχουν δικαιώματα. Οπότε δεν μπορείς να μοιράσεις ένα τέτοιο βιβλίο και να ισχυριστείς ότι το έγραψε ο Όμηρος άρα είναι δωρεάν.
> 
> Αλλά γενικά είναι παράνομο. Και επειδή το ελεύθερο περιεχόμενο είναι τόσο λίγο κάνε σαν να μην υπάρχει.



*Spoiler:*




			Η "Ιλιάδα ΙΙ";;;
 :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Μου προκαλεί εντύπωση πάντως πως τα λαμόγια δεν έχουν βάλει "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" και σε πράγματα χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν.

----------


## tiffany

> *Spoiler:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			Η "Ιλιάδα ΙΙ";;;


Πως το εννοείς;

----------


## dimyok

Έχουν βγαλει και ταριφα . Οι αεπιδες ειχαν τιμολογήσει κιολας ποσο παει ανα κεφαλι  ανα τουριστ του live your myth ιν greece  :Razz:

----------


## Zus

Τέτοιες βδέλλες που ζουν από αέρα κοπανιστό, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ξαναδεί η ανθρωπότητα. Καρκίνος.

----------


## tiffany

Για 2 λόγους δεν αφήνω την τοπική μου μουσική για το Streaming. Ο πρώτος είναι η μοναδικότητα της γλώσσας μας καθώς δεν βρίσκεις πολύ υλικό. Αλλά ο δεύτερος λόγος είναι αυτός ο καρκίνος. Κανένας δε μου εγγυάτε ότι αύριο πρωί το Χ τραγούδι θα εξακολουθεί να υπάρχει.

----------


## uncharted

> Μου προκαλεί εντύπωση πάντως πως τα λαμόγια δεν έχουν βάλει "πνευματικά δικαιώματα" και σε πράγματα χιλιάδες χρόνια πριν.


Στο Πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα; Θα ξεχρεώναμε το δημόσιο χρέος!




> Τέτοιες βδέλλες που ζουν από αέρα κοπανιστό, δεν νομίζω ότι έχει ξαναδεί η ανθρωπότητα. Καρκίνος.


Η χειρότερη είναι η Disney που λομπάρει ανηλεώς:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copyri..._Extension_Act

----------


## tiffany

> Στο Πυθαγόρειο θεώρημα; Θα ξεχρεώναμε το δημόσιο χρέος!


Ξέχνα το. Gougu Theorem. Μας το πήραν οι Κινέζοι.



Off Topic


https://www.youtube.com/user/MindYourDecisions

Είμαι γραμμένος σε αυτόν τον τύπο και παρακολουθώ τα βίντεο του. Κάποια στιγμή αποφάσισε να "καταργήσει" το Πυθαγόριο Θεώρημα και να το αντικαταστήσει με το παραπάνω. Απο τότε οταν βλέπω γεωμετρικό πρόβλημα διαβάζω πρώτα τα σχόλια και μετά βλέπω το βίντεο. Μιλάμε για τρελό γέλιο.

----------


## cbarbas

Γεια σας,

τις τελευταιες ημερες αρκετοι δημοφιλεις "trackers" ειναι "offline ή time out", δεν εχει να κανει με μπλοκαρισμα απο ...., σωστα?
Το παρατηρησατε?

----------


## spiderman

Ετοιμάζεται μεγάλο μπαμ από άλλη επιτροπή αυτή τη φορά.
Από εδώ το πάνε, από εκεί το πάνε, το lockdown έχει δημιουργήσει αφορμές για πολλά περίεργα.

----------


## dimyok

> Γεια σας,
> 
> τις τελευταιες ημερες αρκετοι δημοφιλεις "trackers" ειναι "offline ή time out", δεν εχει να κανει με μπλοκαρισμα απο ...., σωστα?
> Το παρατηρησατε?


Oι trackers του site είναι πλέων συνδρομητικοί και είναι private νομίζω ; . Λες να βαλω μια συνδρομη και εκει για να τρολαρουμε τις επιτροπές τι Μπαμ ;

----------


## cbarbas

Δε λεω για εκεινο το "μαγαζι", για δημοφιλεις σελιδες εξωτερικου.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγώ πάντως εδώ και χρόνια...πληρώνω "συνδρομή" σε Private Torrent Tracker αλλά και γνωστές ιστοσελίδες του χώρου τις οποίες δεν ακουμπάει καμία είδους "επιτροπή".

----------


## alfaeffe

> εγώ πάντως εδώ και χρόνια...πληρώνω "συνδρομή" σε Private Torrent Tracker αλλά και γνωστές ιστοσελίδες του χώρου τις οποίες δεν ακουμπάει καμία είδους "επιτροπή".


Ειναι υπερανω του νομου αυτες οι ιστοσελιδες και δεν τις ακουμπανε κανενος ειδους επιτροπες;

----------


## tiffany

> Ειναι υπερανω του νομου αυτες οι ιστοσελιδες και δεν τις ακουμπανε κανενος ειδους επιτροπες;


Εννοείται πως οχι. Απλά είναι τόσο σφιχτή η πολιτική τους στο seed που πρέπει να είσαι εντελώς κολλημένος για να το κάνεις. Επίσης απαιτούν και άλλα τρελά πράγματα οπότε αποθαρρύνουν τους απλούς πειρατές. Έτσι είναι μικρές αυτές οι ομάδες και δεν ασχολούνται μαζί τους. Πχ ποιος νορμάλ άνθρωπος θα έχει μέρες ολόκληρες την χχχ ταινία για να σηκώσει ratio; κανένας. Οι λίγοι κολλημένοι είναι ούτως οι άλλως χαμένα κουκιά για τα έσοδα. Όμως ο άλλος που θα μπει σε μια ελεύθερη σελίδα χωρίς όριο θεωρείται κυριολεκτικά χαμένο έσοδο διότι χωρίς την ευκολία ίσως και να πήγαινε σινεμά.

----------


## dimyok

Θα πηγαινε κορονο - σινεμα  , θα αγοραζε σειρήνα και τουρκικα σιριαλ  θα ψώνιζε και θα βολτάρε και συγγρου  συμφωνα με τη λογικη της μανδαρινοεπιτροπης . Μηπως θα πήγαινε και καζίνο αλλα εκει δεν έχουν πρόβλημα με τα bet-to-win   :Razz:

----------


## tiffany

Καλώς ή κακώς οι κλειστοί trackers είναι τόσο σφιχτοί που αποθαρρύνουν και τους πιο θαρραλεους. Είναι πολύ μικρό το κοινό τους σε σχέση με το pb για παράδειγμα. Και ναι οι ελεύθεροι κόβουν έσοδα. Όσο και να γκρινιάζουμε για τους μεγάλο καρχαρίες η αλήθεια είναι πως έστω και λίγο κόβουν από τα έσοδα. Και πίστεψε με πως υπάρχουν πολλοί τσιπιδες γύρω μας. Γιατί περί τσιπιας προκειτε όταν κάθεσαι μέσα στο σπίτι και βλέπεις 5 ώρες τη μέρα σειρές και ταινίες και δεν δίνεις 10€ το μήνα στο Netflix.

----------


## anon

οσοι έχουν θα τα δώσουν, γιατί είναι άλλη ευκολία να ανοίγεις το νετφλιξ και να παίζει κατευθείαν, και άλλη φασαρία να ψάχνεις σε τορρεντάδικα και να κατεβάζεις, και να μην έχει αμεσα υπότιτλους, όχι φέρε απο εκεί, όχι δεν ταιριάζουν χρονικά και άλλα. 
ΑΛΛΑ
1. οπως και να το κάνουμε δεν θέλουν όλοι να πληρώνουν Νετφλιξ. Γιατί δεν είναι όλα στο νετφλιξ. Ειναι και το Αμαζον Πραιμ, είναι και το ΗΒΟ και ένα σωρό άλλα. Εαν τα βάλεις όλα, μαζεύεται μεγάλη συνδρομή, εαν πάρεις μόνο νετφλιξ, το ρεπερτόριο ειναι περιορισμένο.
2. Το ρεπερτόριο του Νετφλιξ είναι περιορισμένο. Και δεν μιλώ για νέες ταινίες μπλοκμπάστερς που δεν τα δίνουν στην Νετφλιξ, αλλά και ακόμα και παλιές. 

Ομως στην τελική, δεν χάνουν και πολύ, γιατί πολύ απλά, εαν τα κόψουν όλα τα τορρεντάδικα, δεν πρόκειτε να δούν σέντσι παραπάνω έσοδα. Αρα τι είχανε τι χάσανε. Το ότι θα δεί κάποιος μια ταινία, που ειδάλως δεν θα έβλεπε ποτέ, και μπορεί να μην τον ένοιαζε, και ίσως και καλύτερα, δεν θα χανε κάνα δίωρο απο την ζωή του άδικα, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είναι χαμένο κέρδος στις εταιρίες. Εαν το βγάλουν αυτό απο το μυαλό τους, όλα θα είναι καλύτερα. Γιατί αλλιώς με το κλείσιμο των τορρεντάδικων θα έπρεπε να βλέπουν δισεκατομύρια στα ταμεία. Εαν παρέχουν σωστές και καλές υπηρεσίες και σε καλές τιμές, ο κόσμος θα πληρώσει, γιατί ειναι πιο εύκολο απο το τορρεντάδικο. Ας κάνουν το αυτονόητο.

----------


## stefanos1999

> Ετοιμάζεται μεγάλο μπαμ από άλλη επιτροπή αυτή τη φορά. Από εδώ το πάνε, από εκεί το πάνε, το lockdown έχει δημιουργήσει αφορμές για πολλά περίεργα.


   τι είδους μπαμ;

----------


## adiS

> οσοι έχουν θα τα δώσουν, γιατί είναι άλλη ευκολία να ανοίγεις το νετφλιξ και να παίζει κατευθείαν, και άλλη φασαρία να ψάχνεις σε τορρεντάδικα και να κατεβάζεις, και να μην έχει αμεσα υπότιτλους, όχι φέρε απο εκεί, όχι δεν ταιριάζουν χρονικά και άλλα. 
> ΑΛΛΑ
> 1. οπως και να το κάνουμε δεν θέλουν όλοι να πληρώνουν Νετφλιξ. Γιατί δεν είναι όλα στο νετφλιξ. Ειναι και το Αμαζον Πραιμ, είναι και το ΗΒΟ και ένα σωρό άλλα. Εαν τα βάλεις όλα, μαζεύεται μεγάλη συνδρομή, εαν πάρεις μόνο νετφλιξ, το ρεπερτόριο ειναι περιορισμένο.
> 2. Το ρεπερτόριο του Νετφλιξ είναι περιορισμένο. Και δεν μιλώ για νέες ταινίες μπλοκμπάστερς που δεν τα δίνουν στην Νετφλιξ, αλλά και ακόμα και παλιές. 
> 
> Ομως στην τελική, δεν χάνουν και πολύ, γιατί πολύ απλά, εαν τα κόψουν όλα τα τορρεντάδικα, δεν πρόκειτε να δούν σέντσι παραπάνω έσοδα. Αρα τι είχανε τι χάσανε. Το ότι θα δεί κάποιος μια ταινία, που ειδάλως δεν θα έβλεπε ποτέ, και μπορεί να μην τον ένοιαζε, και ίσως και καλύτερα, δεν θα χανε κάνα δίωρο απο την ζωή του άδικα, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είναι χαμένο κέρδος στις εταιρίες. Εαν το βγάλουν αυτό απο το μυαλό τους, όλα θα είναι καλύτερα. Γιατί αλλιώς με το κλείσιμο των τορρεντάδικων θα έπρεπε να βλέπουν δισεκατομύρια στα ταμεία. Εαν παρέχουν σωστές και καλές υπηρεσίες και σε καλές τιμές, ο κόσμος θα πληρώσει, γιατί ειναι πιο εύκολο απο το τορρεντάδικο. Ας κάνουν το αυτονόητο.


και μια προσωπική άποψη ειδικά για περιπτώσεις που δεν υπάρχει τρόπος να το δεις αλλιώς στην χώρα που ζεις. Για εμένα αυξάνονται τα έσοδα σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις από τα τορρεντάδικα.

Και γιατί το αναφέρω αυτό. Ο περισσότερος κόσμος έχει δει το game of thrones. Π.χ. στην Ελλάδα αν δεν είχες νοβα δεν θα το έβλεπες ποτέ. Που δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση κανένας να έβαζε νοβα μόνο και μόνο για να δει την συγκεκριμένη σειρά.

 Έστω και 1 λεπτό έσοδο να έβγαλε με έμμεσο τρόπο, από τους χρήστες που το είδαν μέσω τορρεντάδικου, είναι + για την εταιρεία.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ειναι υπερανω του νομου αυτες οι ιστοσελιδες και δεν τις ακουμπανε κανενος ειδους επιτροπες;


ΝΑΙ είναι

δεν τις ακουμπάει κανένας νόμος και καμία επιτροπή

----------


## x_undefined

Δηλαδή υπονοείς ότι είναι νόμιμες σελίδες; Ή απλώς δεν ασχολούνται οι επιτροπές;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> οσοι έχουν θα τα δώσουν, γιατί είναι άλλη ευκολία να ανοίγεις το νετφλιξ και να παίζει κατευθείαν, και άλλη φασαρία να ψάχνεις σε τορρεντάδικα και να κατεβάζεις, και να μην έχει αμεσα υπότιτλους, όχι φέρε απο εκεί, όχι δεν ταιριάζουν χρονικά και άλλα. 
> ΑΛΛΑ
> 1. οπως και να το κάνουμε δεν θέλουν όλοι να πληρώνουν Νετφλιξ. Γιατί δεν είναι όλα στο νετφλιξ. Ειναι και το Αμαζον Πραιμ, είναι και το ΗΒΟ και ένα σωρό άλλα. Εαν τα βάλεις όλα, μαζεύεται μεγάλη συνδρομή, εαν πάρεις μόνο νετφλιξ, το ρεπερτόριο ειναι περιορισμένο.
> 2. Το ρεπερτόριο του Νετφλιξ είναι περιορισμένο. Και δεν μιλώ για νέες ταινίες μπλοκμπάστερς που δεν τα δίνουν στην Νετφλιξ, αλλά και ακόμα και παλιές. 
> 
> Ομως στην τελική, δεν χάνουν και πολύ, γιατί πολύ απλά, εαν τα κόψουν όλα τα τορρεντάδικα, δεν πρόκειτε να δούν σέντσι παραπάνω έσοδα. Αρα τι είχανε τι χάσανε. Το ότι θα δεί κάποιος μια ταινία, που ειδάλως δεν θα έβλεπε ποτέ, και μπορεί να μην τον ένοιαζε, και ίσως και καλύτερα, δεν θα χανε κάνα δίωρο απο την ζωή του άδικα, δεν σημαίνει αυτόματα ότι είναι χαμένο κέρδος στις εταιρίες. Εαν το βγάλουν αυτό απο το μυαλό τους, όλα θα είναι καλύτερα. Γιατί αλλιώς με το κλείσιμο των τορρεντάδικων θα έπρεπε να βλέπουν δισεκατομύρια στα ταμεία. Εαν παρέχουν σωστές και καλές υπηρεσίες και σε καλές τιμές, ο κόσμος θα πληρώσει, γιατί ειναι πιο εύκολο απο το τορρεντάδικο. Ας κάνουν το αυτονόητο.


πολύ σωστά τα λες

αν είχαν μυαλό να καταλάβουν "κάποιοι" ότι η πίτα είναι μικρή και τα κέρδη μεγάλα

άρα αντί να βγάλουν τόσες πολλές διαφορετικές συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες "streaming" το μόνο που θα καταφέρουν είναι να οδηγούν τους χρήστες στα παράνομα

γιατί αν ο άλλος θέλει να βλέπει ταινίες/σειρές και για να είναι νόμιμος θα πρέπει να πληρώνει 10-20 συνδρομές τότε να με συγχωρούν αυτοί οι "κύριοι" αλλά θα προτιμήσει να γίνει παράνομος

έτσι όπως είναι διαμορφωμένη η "πίτα" που περιλαμβάνει τις ταινίες/σειρές δεν χωράει πάρα πολλούς παίκτες...

το ιδανικό/καλύτερο σενάριο για μένα θα ήταν να υπάρχουν το πολύ (4) τέσσερις συνδρομητικές υπηρεσίες streaming (μεγάλες) και κατόπιν ειδικών συμφωνιών να διαθέτουν τις ταινίες/σειρές έναντι συνδρομής αλλιώς αν συνεχίσουν το μοντέλο ... απλά θα κλείσουν

- - - Updated - - -




> Δηλαδή υπονοείς ότι είναι νόμιμες σελίδες; Ή απλώς δεν ασχολολύνται οι επιτροπές;


Παράνομες είναι (εξ αρχής αναφέρθηκα είναι Private Torrent Tracker και γνωστές ιστοσελίδες του "χώρου" δεν θα πω φυσικά λεπτομέρειες ούτε αν είναι ελληνική/ξένη

αυτοί που γνωρίζουν σίγουρα τις ξέρουν

----------


## x_undefined

Άρα μια χαρά θα τις ακουμπήσει ο νόμος όταν και αν χρειαστεί.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Καλώς ή κακώς οι κλειστοί trackers είναι τόσο σφιχτοί που αποθαρρύνουν και τους πιο θαρραλεους. Είναι πολύ μικρό το κοινό τους σε σχέση με το pb για παράδειγμα. Και ναι οι ελεύθεροι κόβουν έσοδα. Όσο και να γκρινιάζουμε για τους μεγάλο καρχαρίες η αλήθεια είναι πως έστω και λίγο κόβουν από τα έσοδα. Και πίστεψε με πως υπάρχουν πολλοί τσιπιδες γύρω μας. Γιατί περί τσιπιας προκειτε όταν κάθεσαι μέσα στο σπίτι και βλέπεις 5 ώρες τη μέρα σειρές και ταινίες και δεν δίνεις 10€ το μήνα στο Netflix.


εγώ πάντως που είμαι μέλος σε αυτές τις ιστοσελίδες χρόνια....

που πληρώνω για νόμιμη συνδρομή στο NETFLIX/AMAZON επίσης χρόνια... 

μακάρι να υπήρχαν και άλλοι πάροχοι που να κάλυπταν με τις υπηρεσίες τους την ελλάδα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Άρα μια χαρά θα τις ακουμπήσει ο νόμος όταν και αν χρειαστεί.


Δεν μπορούν να τους κάνουν τίποτα (δεν τους ακουμπάει κανείς και τίποτα)

πως το καταφέρνουν ... 

πολλοί προσπάθησαν να τους αντιγράψουν αλλά τους έφαγε η απληστία για περισσότερο χρήμα έτσι έδωσαν τα "πατήματα" στον νόμο και στις επιτροπές και το αποτέλεσμα ήταν να κλείσουν και οι ιδιοκτήτες/διαχειριστές να έχουν προβλήματα με την δικαιοσύνη.

όσοι ασχολούνται με το άθλημα καταλαβαίνουν τι εννοώ και ποιους εννοώ

----------


## gvard

Υπάρχουν λύσεις με τρίτα sites τα οποία με μία συνδρομή σου δίνουν πρόσβαση σε δεκάδες file hosters και σου επιτρέπουν να κατεβάζεις στους servers τους torrent links, τα οποία μετά κατεβάζεις direct από αυτούς με full ταχύτητα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας στείλει PM, μπορώ να δώσω referral link το οποίο δίνει και στους 2 μας κέρδος. 

Το καλό είναι πως αν βάλω να κατεβάσω ένα torrent που έχει ήδη κατεβάσει άλλος, γίνεται άμεσα διαθέσιμο και το παίρνω απευθείας με full ταχύτητα (τουλάχιστον στην 100άρα πιάνω 11ΜΒ/s).

----------


## Avvocato

Λοιπον θα σας πω κι εγω την αποψη μου...........
Πριν απο λιγες ημερες ενας γνωστος ελληνικος τρακερ του οποιου ημουν μελος (οπως και σε πολλους αλλους), εγινε συνδρομητικος, οποτε κι επαψα να ειμαι μελος.
Επισης πολλοι ξενοι τρακερ εγιναν συνδρομητικοι, στους οποιους πρωτα ημουν μελος, και πλεον επαψα να ασχολουμαι. Με την ευκαιρια αυτων των γεγονοτων και σε συνδιασμο με την παρουσα συζητηση γραφω την αποψη μου.
Ειμαι συνδρομητης και πληρωνω ανελλιπως συνδρομη σε Netflix καθε μηνα.
Η ενασχοληση ενος μεσου χρηστη και με τα τορρεντ ειναι αποκλειστικα για να βρει υλικο για αμεση καλυψη της αναγκης του για ψυχαγωγια. Αν αυτο το υλικο του διατιθεται με πιο ευκολο τροπο, τοτε ο μεσος χρηστης θα επιλεξει τον πιο ευκολο τροπο.
Το netflix και ισως και παρομοιες υπηρεσιες (πχ αμαζον prime κτλπ) ειναι πλεον ο πιο ευκολος τροπος, ακομη πιο ευκολος κι απο τα τορρεντ.
Επισης ειναι νομιμα, οποτε αν πρεπει να ξοδευω 10-20 ευρω το μηνα σε συνδρομές, γιατι να εχω συνδρομη σε κατι παρανομο, με οτι κινδυνους αυτο συνεπαγεται, αντι για κατι νομιμο...... ????
Τελος, ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα ο διαμοιρασμος υλικου εντελως αφιλοκερδως με αποκλειστικο σκοπο την ανταλλαγη και χρηση αυτου μεταξυ καποιων χρηστων και εντελώς διαφορετικο να διαμοιραζεις με σκοπο το κερδος. Και οσοι εχουν κανει τους τρακερ τους συνδρομητικους, τους εχουν κανει με αποκλειστικο σκοπο το κερδος, ειδικα το δικο τους. Συνεπως οποιος συμμετεχει σε αναλογες ομαδες ειναι ή δυναται να χαρακτηριστει απο τις διωκτικες Αρχες ως αμεσως συνεργος στην παρανομη δραστηριοτητα αυτων των επιτιδιων.
ΟΧΙ Ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω, αλλα ουτε και θα τους υποστηριξω.
Θα μου πει καποιος, ναι αλλα εκει (στα παρανομα) τα βρισκεις ολα, ενω στα νομιμα περιορισμενα.
Προτιμω λιγοτερα με το κεφαλι μου ησυχο, παρα τα παντα (που ουτως ή αλλως δεν θα κατσω να τα δω - ξερετε η μερα εχει 24 ωρες κι οχι 500......) και παρανομα.

----------


## sdikr

> Λοιπον θα σας πω κι εγω την αποψη μου...........
> Πριν απο λιγες ημερες ενας γνωστος ελληνικος τρακερ του οποιου ημουν μελος (οπως και σε πολλους αλλους), εγινε συνδρομητικος, οποτε κι επαψα να ειμαι μελος.
> Επισης πολλοι ξενοι τρακερ εγιναν συνδρομητικοι, στους οποιους πρωτα ημουν μελος, και πλεον επαψα να ασχολουμαι. Με την ευκαιρια αυτων των γεγονοτων και σε συνδιασμο με την παρουσα συζητηση γραφω την αποψη μου.
> Ειμαι συνδρομητης και πληρωνω ανελλιπως συνδρομη σε Netflix καθε μηνα.
> Η ενασχοληση ενος μεσου χρηστη και με τα τορρεντ ειναι αποκλειστικα για να βρει υλικο για αμεση καλυψη της αναγκης του για ψυχαγωγια. Αν αυτο το υλικο του διατιθεται με πιο ευκολο τροπο, τοτε ο μεσος χρηστης θα επιλεξει τον πιο ευκολο τροπο.
> Το netflix και ισως και παρομοιες υπηρεσιες (πχ αμαζον prime κτλπ) ειναι πλεον ο πιο ευκολος τροπος, ακομη πιο ευκολος κι απο τα τορρεντ.
> Επισης ειναι νομιμα, οποτε αν πρεπει να ξοδευω 10-20 ευρω το μηνα σε συνδρομές, γιατι να εχω συνδρομη σε κατι παρανομο, με οτι κινδυνους αυτο συνεπαγεται, αντι για κατι νομιμο...... ????
> *Τελος, ειναι εντελως διαφορετικο πραγμα ο διαμοιρασμος υλικου εντελως αφιλοκερδως με αποκλειστικο σκοπο την ανταλλαγη και χρηση αυτου μεταξυ καποιων χρηστων και εντελώς διαφορετικο να διαμοιραζεις με σκοπο το κερδος.* Και οσοι εχουν κανει τους τρακερ τους συνδρομητικους, τους εχουν κανει με αποκλειστικο σκοπο το κερδος, ειδικα το δικο τους. Συνεπως οποιος συμμετεχει σε αναλογες ομαδες ειναι ή δυναται να χαρακτηριστει απο τις διωκτικες Αρχες ως αμεσως συνεργος στην παρανομη δραστηριοτητα αυτων των επιτιδιων.
> ΟΧΙ Ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω, αλλα ουτε και θα τους υποστηριξω.
> ...


Και τα δυο είναι παράνομα, η διαφορά είναι πως στην μία περίπτωση που δεν υπάρχει κέρδος, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα δεν μπορεί να πάει κάποιος στον εισαγγελέα και να ζητήσει τα προσωπικά στοιχεία αυτών που ανταλλάσσουν.
Αν έχουν με κάποιον άλλον τρόπο τα στοιχεία σου, μπορούν να ακολουθήσουν την δικαστική οδό.

----------


## ultrahd

> Υπάρχουν λύσεις με τρίτα sites τα οποία με μία συνδρομή σου δίνουν πρόσβαση σε δεκάδες file hosters και σου επιτρέπουν να κατεβάζεις στους servers τους torrent links, τα οποία μετά κατεβάζεις direct από αυτούς με full ταχύτητα. Αν ενδιαφέρεται κάποιος ας στείλει PM, μπορώ να δώσω referral link το οποίο δίνει και στους 2 μας κέρδος. 
> 
> Το καλό είναι πως αν βάλω να κατεβάσω ένα torrent που έχει ήδη κατεβάσει άλλος, γίνεται άμεσα διαθέσιμο και το παίρνω απευθείας με full ταχύτητα (τουλάχιστον στην 100άρα πιάνω 11ΜΒ/s).


Φίλε gvard,τι ακριβώς sites είναι αυτά? Δεν αποτελεί διπλό κόπο το αρχικό ανέβασμα στο site και στη συνέχεια το κατέβασμα έστω με full ταχύτητα από το εν λόγω site?

Σου έχω αποστείλει και pm σχετικά...

----------


## Avvocato

Σαφως και ειναι και τα δυο παρανομα, απλως στην πρωτη περιπτωση δεν ασχολειται κανενας, ενω στην δευτερη σοβαρευουν αρκετα τα πραγματα, μεχρι και σε βαθμο κακουργηματος.....

----------


## gvard

> Φίλε gvard,τι ακριβώς sites είναι αυτά? Δεν αποτελεί διπλό κόπο το αρχικό ανέβασμα στο site και στη συνέχεια το κατέβασμα έστω με full ταχύτητα από το εν λόγω site?
> 
> Σου έχω αποστείλει και pm σχετικά...


Στην ουσία σου επιτρέπει να δώσεις ένα torrent/magnet link, το κατεβάζουν εκείνοι (οπότε δεν εμφανίζεται η IP σου κατά το κατέβασμα) και έπειτα το κατεβάζεις από αυτούς. Δεν κάνεις διπλό κατέβασμα εσύ. Αν μάλιστα το εν λόγω torrent/magnet το έχει κατεβάσει άλλος χρήστης τους, είναι άμεσα διαθέσιμο.

----------


## dimyok

Που βρίσκεις τα magnets ; Γιατί γιαυτο υποτίθεται πληρώνεις σε private για να σου παρέχουν γρηγορα links

----------


## Panas34

> Λοιπον θα σας πω κι εγω την αποψη μου...........
> Πριν απο λιγες ημερες ενας γνωστος ελληνικος τρακερ του οποιου ημουν μελος (οπως και σε πολλους αλλους), εγινε συνδρομητικος, οποτε κι επαψα να ειμαι μελος.
> .


O tracker αυτός εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει ή βάρεσε κανόνι;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> O tracker αυτός εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει ή βάρεσε κανόνι;


λογικά πρέπει να εξακολουθεί να δουλεύει

όπως πολλοί torrent trackers που από public έγιναν private (invite) και ιστοσελίδες

αυτό το πρότυπο το ακολουθούν πάρα πολλές ξένες ιστοσελίδες και αποδίδει γιατί δεν μπορεί να τους καρφώσουν

καθώς όσες ελληνικές ιστοσελίδες που έχουν κλείσει 

έχουν κλείσει εξαιτίας καρφώματος και φυσικά λόγω της απληστίας των ιδιοκτητών (έτσι έδωσαν το πάτημα στις διωκτικές αρχές να τους κλείσουν)

----------

